# October 2016 Spam-athon Thread



## NJmike PE

Welcome back...







This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 18,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

And try to keep it to some kind of quality spam post, not just a post count padder


These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TYME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## knight1fox3

And so it begins....


----------



## thekzieg

SpaaAAaAAAaAAaAAaaAaAAaaaAaaAaAm!!!!


----------



## MetsFan

Happy Halloween!


----------



## thekzieg

Can't wait for cheap candy day tomorrow!


----------



## Supe

thekzieg PE said:


> Can't wait for cheap candy day tomorrow!


X2.  Going to re-stock the movie theater.


----------



## thekzieg

It's the most convenient way to start the winter body bulk-up!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> And try to keep it to some kind of quality spam post, not just a post count padder


Well, this rule sucks.


----------



## Supe

I've got a few years head start on this winter.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well, this rule sucks.


come on Matt. It's tyme to reach for new goals


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Well, this rule sucks.


But when the rules get suspended, ALLL the rules get suspended...

1

2

3

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> come on Matt. It's tyme to reach for new goals


I'm trying, but you cock block me with your stopid rules.


----------



## knight1fox3

Cheap candy is not P90x approved...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Cheap candy is not P90x approved...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


german potato soup!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Happy Halloween


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's just forget about the theory and go for it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Let's just forget about the theory and go for it.


:blink:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

happy spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> spam


Does that qualify as "quality?"


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Does that qualify as "quality?"


no. no it does not.


----------



## thekzieg

Ugh. It's because I didn't capitalize the S, isn't it.

SOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Ugh. It's because I didn't capitalize the S, isn't it.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRYYYYYYYYY.


yup. that's it.


----------



## thekzieg

In my defense, no one had posted that before, so it's not like I was repeating something...first time = quality, subsequent times = garbage.


----------



## MetsFan

I won't be buying candy.  My kids will get enough candy to last us (me) a few weeks (hours)!

TOP

Found it:

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Ugh. It's because I didn't capitalize the S, isn't it.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## matt267 PE

Truth be told. It's all garage. That's why it's called "spam." If it was called "bacon," than you would have a standard to work from.


----------



## thekzieg

MetsFan said:


> I won't be buying candy.  My kids will get enough candy to last us (me) a few weeks (hours)!


That's basically the only reason I want to have kids...


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> That's basically the only reason I want to have kids...


that and you can't take your cats trick or treating for candy


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 PE said:


> Truth be told. It's all garage. That's why it's called "spam." If it was called "bacon," than you would have a standard to work from.


What if it's turkey bacon?


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> that and you can't take your cats trick or treating for candy


Learned that one the hard way.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> That's basically the only reason I want to have kids...


No. You don't want to have kids. Trust me, free candy is not worth it. Not, if it was free whisky? Then we can talk.


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> What if it's turkey bacon?


garbage


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> garbage


Double post much?



matt267 PE said:


> No. You don't want to have kids. Trust me, free candy is not worth it. Not, if it was free whisky? Then we can talk.


For free whisky all you have to do is have boobs and go to a bar


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

MetsFan said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 PE said: Truth be told. It's all garage. That's why it's called "spam." If it was called "bacon," than you would have a standard to work from.
> 
> 
> 
> What if it's turkey bacon?
Click to expand...

Banned for mentioning turkey bacon.

Bacon does not have wings.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> For free whisky all you have to do is have boobs and go to a bar


and 40 weeks later you have a free candy lure.


----------



## thekzieg

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## matt267 PE

My two daughter are dressing up as pokemon tonight.

My 9 y/o will share some candy with me. The newborn will share all her candy with me. It'll be taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Ble_PE

I guess I better post now because by the time I hit the afternoon no one else will be posting on here anymore.


----------



## ruggercsc

Why are the small candy bars called fun size.  The bigger ones are more fun (that's what my wife tells me).


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this thread seems late...


----------



## thekzieg

Pizza for lunch.


----------



## ruggercsc

Why is it hard to find regular 4 roll  2-ply toilet paper.  The only choice for the 4 roll now is low end/budget brand that is only good for tp'ing your neighbors yard.  Most other choices are 6 rolls, 12 rolls, or 24 rolls in the mega or super roll size.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

glockjacket said:


> this thread seems late...


Blame Mike, it's always his fault, and in this case particularly true.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^true


----------



## thekzieg

It's still too early for wine, yes?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No way


----------



## knight1fox3

It's never too early.


----------



## thekzieg

Still at work...

:40oz:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sucks to be you


----------



## akwooly

The first marijuana store is set to open in my city just down the street from my office today at 4:20pm...


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for quittin' time! Maybe one of the houses tonight will be giving out adult beverages like last year.


----------



## matt267 PE

My head hurts.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Take 2 advil and a bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Road Guy

akwooly said:


> The first marijuana store is set to open in my city just down the street from my office today at 4:20pm...


The first seems neat , until you have the 500th.......

Our city doesn't allow them which is fine in all reality.. save that for Denver.....


----------



## thekzieg

We have so many pot shops. It's dumb.


----------



## matt267 PE

Stoners


----------



## MetsFan

I should've brought some candy in snacks throughout the day.


----------



## NJmike PE

how the hell is it November already???


----------



## matt267 PE

Time flys when your having fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

I must have missed the memo about having fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, that's your problem. You don't need a memo to have fun. You just need a drink or ten.


----------



## NJmike PE

more bad ideas


----------



## matt267 PE

No, having another baby is a bad idea. Trust me, drinks are good.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drinks lead to babies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not if you drink alone.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## thekzieg

Morning!


----------



## matt267 PE

wood


----------



## thekzieg

There's a different thread for that...


----------



## matt267 PE

True, but I'm not very creative.


----------



## thekzieg

I was talking about the _other_ funny pic thread...


----------



## P-E

Too much wild ale last night


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

My head still hurts.


----------



## thekzieg

from having two kids?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> from having two kids?


It doesn't help.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

alcohol cures headaches from kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost lunch time.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's one SMS and 2 mins to spare

@matt267 PE,


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think I passed


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> that's one SMS and 2 mins to spare
> 
> @matt267 PE,


@NJmike PE I'm sorry, I'm lost.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> @NJmike PE I'm sorry, I'm lost.


I warned you in that other thread...


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I about to get banned?


----------



## snickerd3

might need an earlier lunch...super hungry this morning.  Had to take the back way out of town this morning due to railroad crossing closure so my breakfast was not as usual


----------



## thekzieg

really hoping to snag some clearance kit kats this afternoon.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate it when the fun spam thread goes away.


----------



## thekzieg

2016 is ruining everything


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sad about it.


----------



## thekzieg

I AM sad that Starbucks is doing dumb green cups this year, and that I didn't even get one of those today...it's like the holidays are just canceled. C'mon, Corporate America. We need your cheer more than ever!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wait, didn't that happen last year too?


----------



## thekzieg

Last year they made the cups just plain red (which I didn't see the big fuss over, but some people are really sensitive about their Christmas patterns).


----------



## matt267 PE

I see.

You should climb a tree in protest.


----------



## thekzieg

I'll climb atop a Christmas tree! That'll show em.


----------



## matt267 PE

and if you could live stream it... that would be great.


----------



## thekzieg

I'll get my people on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I'll get my people *cats *on it.


fixt


----------



## thekzieg

They're very good.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Am I about to get banned?


You should just make this your signature and/or profile message. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You should just make this your signature and/or profile message. :thumbs:


Done.


----------



## snickerd3

what's Halloween without watching Adams Family.

Uncle knick knack's summer wardrobe...

Uncle knick knack's winter wardrobe...

Uncle knick knack


----------



## Supe

I'm bored and need to kill two more hours at work.


----------



## snickerd3

me too


----------



## Supe

Coffee drinking can only pass so much time.  And the stuff I need to get done is predicated on reviews performed by people who are stuck in meetings right now.


----------



## snickerd3

tired!!! so tired...


----------



## matt267 PE

@JUST DO IT!, spam to the top 10 and you will likely pass. Spread the word.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> @JUST DO IT!, spam to the top 10 and you will likely pass. Spread the word.


Historically accurate!


----------



## Supe

That feeling you get before you double check to make sure you didn't send an e-mail to the _wrong _person.


----------



## thekzieg

ODing on sour patch kids


----------



## knight1fox3

Well now you've surely spoiled your dinner...


----------



## thekzieg

Nah, it's only 2:30 here!


----------



## akwooly

this thing hasn't moved in a hour?


----------



## thekzieg

Newbs don't want their exam results...


----------



## akwooly

newbs. probably on their facebooks, twitters, IG or the snapchats.


----------



## thekzieg

Newbs gotta learn that you gotta spam if you wanna pass...


----------



## akwooly

fo sho.  I failed once, then spammed then passed.  so it is proven.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> newbs. probably on their facebooks, twitters, IG or the snapchats.


Newbs gonna fail


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> fo sho.  I failed once, then spammed then passed.  so it is proven.


You, me and @matt267 PE. poor newbs.


----------



## akwooly

peanut butter is going to have to get me through to dinner. hungry. hangry.


----------



## knight1fox3

post


----------



## akwooly

game 6


----------



## thekzieg

I've probably spent months of my life waiting for the bus.


----------



## Road Guy

is the proper level of recruitment going on?


----------



## thekzieg

Too busy bitching about politics to recruit.


----------



## Road Guy

we could close the thread down until after Tuesday.. see what the super delegates have to say


----------



## thekzieg

Hey @thejulie come spam with us while you wait!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Painting the house spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Let's go tribe! Be done with the cubs!


----------



## thekzieg

Ran the calc and yes, I've spent at least a month of my life waiting for the bus.


----------



## Road Guy

I cant name a player on either team but lets go Indians! Tribe _Crap _not PC, Cleveland!


----------



## akwooly

ha! I forgot Ken was from OH, go Cubs. Actually I want the cubs to win because i want to see them come back from 3-1.


----------



## User1

I got tagged! by @thekzieg PE

Go cubs but only begrudgingly because I am a Cards fan. I'm just tired of hearing about next year


----------



## akwooly

yay, more west coasters and even better pacific NW.


----------



## envirotex

layover spam


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> I got tagged! by @thekzieg PE
> 
> Go cubs but only begrudgingly because I am a Cards fan. I'm just tired of hearing about next year


Spam is just a way to pass the time and avoid too much obsessing about the exam until results are posted!


----------



## akwooly

weed store sold out yesterday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> we could close the thread down until after Tuesday.. see what the super delegates have to say


I've started.


----------



## akwooly

my hs US Government teacher is working at another weed store set to open tomorrow.  Crazy Vietnam Vet purple heart, was a door gunner on a huey.


----------



## P-E

I know a guy near DC who is trying to start a weed farm.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

what happened to the cool spam thread?


----------



## geomane

SPAM in the morning, SPAM in the evening, SPAM at supper time....


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> what happened to the cool spam thread?


This IS the cool spam thread...


----------



## geomane

Does anyone here know their shurley method jingles as well as I do?


----------



## geomane

Aboard the boat


----------



## geomane

About the deck


----------



## geomane

Above the water


----------



## geomane

Across the ocean


----------



## geomane

After the tide


----------



## geomane

Against the waves


----------



## geomane

SPAMmit! I forgot According to the captain.


----------



## P-E

Looks like there will be a game 7


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I am going to protest!

No more mass spamming by @glockjacket

well protest might be a strong term for "busy with new job...."


----------



## knight1fox3

Just leaving work spam

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Just leaving work spam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


yuck!


----------



## Baconator

glockjacket said:


> I am going to protest!
> 
> No more mass spamming by @glockjacket
> 
> well protest might be a strong term for "busy with new job...."


no one is too busy to spam


----------



## cdc0001

Here I am to wait and hang.... hang and wait

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

It's like waiting for the Cubs to win


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

F all you cub fans. [emoji35]


----------



## Road Guy

Doesn't everyone miss the Braves being in the World Series?


----------



## Baconator

I miss the 90s too.


----------



## akwooly

Hahahahaha Ken  how do you blow a 3-1 series lead?


----------



## P-E

Yankees blew a 3-0 lead in the '04 ALCS.  That was epic.


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


>


There was a time when I was unfamiliar with the term they call SPAM.

But then I decided I wanted to pass the April 2016 PE exam so I embraced it. And it is good.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Another day. Another dollar.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> fo sho.  I failed once, then spammed then passed.  so it is proven.


QFT. I found eb after failing 2x. Passed the PE in Oct 2013 and let me tell you, the 2014 spam thread was epic!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

akwooly said:


> Hahahahaha Ken  how do you blow a 3-1 series lead?


I don't know, ask Golden State.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> what happened to the cool spam thread?


They shut that sh!t down.

And,

@Jmcc06, remember, no double posting (back to back posts).

@HCrum87hc, you need to spam. See the first post for the "rules."


----------



## MetsFan

I'm going to have to go with the NL on this one... Let's Go Cubs!


----------



## snickerd3

morning!


----------



## P-E

The boss just said stiffer pipe.


----------



## thekzieg

I think I'll stay home today and spam...


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

More


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## akwooly

I only pay attention to baseball starting in October.


----------



## snickerd3

soooo tired!!!  snickette was waking up like every hr or so last night, she is super congested


----------



## akwooly

Ugh my son the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

That sucks @akwooly and @snickerd3. I hope the kids feel better. Nothing sucks more than falling asleep at your desk.


----------



## snickerd3

i need to fill up the humidifier in her room this evening.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> That sucks @akwooly and @snickerd3. I hope the kids feel better. Nothing sucks more than falling asleep at your desk.


That's why I started drinking coffee.


----------



## snickerd3

coffee is nasty.    me thinks we are going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> That's why I started drinking coffee.


I'm so over coffee.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> I'm so over coffee.


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday is my 12th wedding anniversary and I intend to take Mrs NJ out for an actual date. I cannot remember the last time we did that, alone. damn kids...


----------



## thekzieg

My oldest love affair is with coffee...always and forever.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> My oldest love affair is with coffee...always and forever.


do the cats know that you are cheating on them


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> do the cats know that you are cheating on them


They like the three-way thing we've got going.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> They like the three-way thing we've got going.


----------



## thekzieg

:eyebrows:


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


>


Best catwoman portrayal!  Hated the others


----------



## matt267 PE

I like the direction this thread is taking.....


----------



## thekzieg

It is hump day afterall.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> It is hump day afterall.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> It is hump day afterall.


I'll be sure to remind the wife.

Oh, and happy anniversary @NJmike PE


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday dude. I still need to make two more days. And anyone who knows me at all, knows that is no easy task


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Friday dude. I still need to make two more days. And anyone who knows me at all, knows that is no easy task


You got this. Just keep your mouth shut and your pants on.


----------



## NJmike PE

again, that's two days....


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe you can get yourself put into a coma or something?


----------



## matt267 PE

Stay on the couch.

I've been sleeping on the couch since the baby arrived. It's been nice.


----------



## snickerd3

^why is that?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> I think I'll stay home today and spam *and drink wine*...


Fixt.



akwooly said:


> I only pay attention to baseball starting in October.


Baseball is still on? :huh:



snickerd3 said:


> soooo tired!!!  snickette was waking up like every hr or so last night, she is super congested


Sudafed with sleep-aid. :thumbs:



snickerd3 said:


> coffee is nasty.


No, soda is nasty. Me thinks you've never had good coffee. Soda destroys your stomach lining. Coffee has anti-oxidants.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^why is that?


Don't want more babies.

The biggest reason is her snoring. But she's also nursing in bed and I'm a very light sleeper and wouldn't be able to sleep for the 2hrs it takes the baby to eat with the lamp on.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Stay on the couch.
> 
> I've been sleeping on the couch since the baby arrived. It's been nice.


See! everyone thought that I was crazy way back when....


----------



## thekzieg

So consensus is that we should own a comfortable couch before having kids. Got it.


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


> So consensus is that we should own a comfortable couch before having kids. Got it.


that's why we bought a comfortable lazyboy rocker/ recliner for the baby's room.   person getting up with baby has comfy spot and the other person gets to sleep in normal setting


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> See! everyone thought that I was crazy way back when....


We still do.



thekzieg PE said:


> So consensus is that we should own a comfortable couch before having kids. Got it.


Yes. Unless you hate your husband.


----------



## Habib




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> We still do.
> 
> Yes. Unless you hate your husband.


QFT


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Yes. Unless you hate your husband.


Nah, I still like him. And I hate our couch. So this is all coming together pretty nicely!


----------



## User1

So I don't have babies or wives but I do want to pass! If i knew in April that all I had to do to pass was spam, maybe I could have gone to more concerts this summer


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, you've got some spamming to do to catch up.


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 PE said:


> You got this. Just keep your mouth shut and your pants on.


Speaking of keeping your pants on, I read this yesterday on Reddit.  It's long, but funny.  There's a TLR for the lazy at the bottom.

Nov 1st. 65 degrees in chicago. Signs of the apocalypse? Perhaps. Also signs that i get to ride my motorcycle to work one last time.

Expecting a light sprinkle, i suited up in full gear this morning. This includes windbreaker/snowpants esque pants over my jeans. After i got to work i went into my office to remove the gear. When i got to my desk i saw some invoices had been rejected and needed attention, so i paged the office secretary into my office so i could show them to her.

Then it was like a whirlwind of F-ups. I've been calling my SO "honey" for quite a while now ironically. (we find 50's pet names funny, she calls me doll-face)

So when the secretary comes into the room, i accidentally refer to her as "honey" which prompts a look but i played if off as best i could (in retrospect, not that well) and handed her the invoice. A rejected invoice is a bad thing for our company, as it means we don't get paid for almost another week, so she's a bit worried she may have screwed up. I told her it's nothing to worry about and i swear to god the words out of my mouth were "I'm sure we can work this out" as i unbuttoned, then unzipped my over-pants.

She bolted to her feet and yelled "excuse me!" loud enough that people outside my office looked over through the much larger than i previously thought it was window, to see her yelling at me while i had a hand on my zipper.

I felt my face get hot but figured the best course of action at this point was to keep taking off the over pants so everyone could see i had jeans on under them. So as i said "no, look i'm wearing jeans underneath" and laughed nervously, i slid the pants down.

And of course, both the outer pants and my jeans slid down, because why not. i guess i never buttoned my jeans in my haste to ride this morning, so when i grabbed the top of my riding pants to pull them down, i inadvertently grabbed my jeans too. now i'm standing in front of her, pants halfway down, showing off far too much of my untanned thighs. People are still looking in the window at this performance as i scrambled to pull up my jeans and she ran out of my office.

Took me about an hour to work up the nerve to go in and explain it to her but she was pretty understanding. We both laughed about it, but i'm dreading the new nicknames that will stem from this incident.

TL;DR: wore motorcycle gear to work, called my secretary "Honey" and took my pants off while asking her to correct her mistake.


----------



## User1

^ LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## akwooly

i hate pants


----------



## NJmike PE

I heart yoga pants


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I heart yoga pants


Isn't this how you get in trouble?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Isn't this how you get in trouble?


why you gotta ruin a good thing for me


----------



## matt267 PE

Just tryin' to help you make it till Friday.


----------



## akwooly

yay mon, i love yoga pants.


----------



## knight1fox3

What the what?! No posts for over 3 hours? I'd hate to be waiting on results this cycle!


----------



## Road Guy

last soccer practice of the season and then I start getting my evenings back!!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

^Speaking of yoga pants


----------



## Road Guy

I am assuming the 2 female assistant coaches will attempt to take me out of "margaritas" get me drunk and then take advantage of me?

women are not very direct so its not easy to know what they are thinking ya know?


----------



## akwooly

no kidding. need to get turnt up in here


----------



## thekzieg

Busy designing a cross-laminated timber cabin...brb


----------



## akwooly

i have a pair of lululemon yoga pants.


----------



## Ble_PE

Wait a minute, where am I again?


----------



## Guest

View attachment 8754


----------



## Ble_PE

Still got a couple of hours until quittin' time out here.


----------



## cdc0001

And here I am watching South Park and eating fruit loops...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Go cubs


----------



## ruggercsc

I think I just sharted   : (


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## P-E

Watching game with heady topper in tow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost bed time


----------



## Road Guy

Better put in John rocker


----------



## akwooly

Get me Vaughn


----------



## matt267 PE

Friends should never talk politics or religion.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> Friends should never talk politics or religion.


You have friends?


----------



## Road Guy

Damn i was about to turn this game off


----------



## Road Guy

It's defin time to put in John smoltz


----------



## P-E

Change the pitcher.  He's doing too well.

maddon over managed this one.


----------



## Road Guy

Be a bum heyward, like when you played for Atlanta....


----------



## P-E

Yup


----------



## thekzieg

Why am I watching baseball?!


----------



## Road Guy

mF is that Pete rose on TV? Did Obama pardon him?


----------



## P-E

too much beer


----------



## akwooly

Baseball just goes on and on and on


----------



## envirotex

and on


----------



## Road Guy

If they tie it up I'm going to sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Finally I can go to bed


----------



## User1

From yoga pants to the Cubs extra innings and rain to end the drought, and then to the Cubs actually winning, that's a wrap. But wraps aren't yoga pants. Maybe someone should rap about it. Anybody got rhymes?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

No, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time change soon??


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So tired today.


----------



## matt267 PE

I feel like pissing someone off today.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I love 7AM conference calls.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He's pissed


----------



## matt267 PE

good


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is that Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

not yet.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> I feel like pissing someone off today.


You and me both, buddy.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> You and me both, buddy.


Hell yeah, let's do this.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> You and me both, buddy.


thats all i do in my new job now


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


>


Wheres the power cord and why isn't the video cord connected?


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Wheres the power cord and why isn't the video cord connected?


I assumed it was a Bluetooth display.


----------



## matt267 PE

@TxMechEng,

All your questions will be answered through spam. It's more fun than trying to calculate your cut score. Plus, the top 10 spammer tend to pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

@KY.mech,

Get your free spam here.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> @TxMechEng,
> 
> All your questions will be answered through spam. It's more fun than trying to calculate your cut score. Plus, the top 10 spammer tend to pass.


history has proven this to be fact


----------



## Road Guy

how is it already 9:30?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> how is it already 9:30?








it's almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time at Zaxbys


----------



## Road Guy

god damnit


----------



## matt267 PE

RG is living in the past.


----------



## TWJ PE

October 2016 Exam Takers: If you want to pass, spam... and spam hard. I will post the results from the Top 10 from the April exam tonight. Trust me. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## matt267 PE

^speaking words of wisdom.


----------



## akwooly

^^tru dat


----------



## Ble_PE

What's all this talk about lunchtime, I haven't even had breakfast yet!


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 PE said:


> ^speaking words of wisdom.


let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE




----------



## akwooly

what is Zaxby's?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

A place that sells dead chickens


----------



## Ble_PE

I miss Zaxby's. And Chic-fil-a. And Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Road Guy

Sniff.....


----------



## FLBuff PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

yawn....


----------



## geomane

Ble_PE said:


> I miss Zaxby's. And Chic-fil-a. And Cracker Barrel.


Have you ever had Foosackly's?


----------



## Ble_PE

Jmcc06 said:


> Have you ever had Foosackly's?


Sacks aren't very appetizing...


----------



## User1

I can't keep up. How do you all do it? 

also, @NJmike PE


----------



## thekzieg

back from a site visit.


----------



## Road Guy

ive got so much shit to do I figure Ill just goof off until 4 and then hit it hard that last couple of hours?


----------



## csb

Hooray!


----------



## User1

I'm living high on PB+J's, saving the money to fund my next PE exam

or maybe 25% of the SE!


----------



## Ble_PE

My motivation is non-existant.


----------



## thekzieg

I should have said I spent all morning looking at wood.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> My motivation is non-existant.


x2. at least the work day is only 90 minutes from being over.


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> x2. at least the work day is only 90 minutes from being over.


:redface:


----------



## thekzieg

Ble_PE said:


> :redface:


Don't be mad, get "food poisoning"!  We're all only one puke (real or imagined) away from going home!


----------



## akwooly

almost lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sanskrit. You're majoring in a 5000 year-old dead language?


----------



## Ble_PE

I could really use a Mai Tai.


----------



## P-E

I need to make my football picks.


----------



## MetsFan

I'm growing the beard again for no shave november... my face is so itchy.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm still denying that it's actually November.


----------



## JUST DO IT!

matt267 PE said:


> @JUST DO IT!, spam to the top 10 and you will likely pass. Spread the word.


If that is true...I will for sure 

Let me tell a joke on Sodium.....Hmmmm.... Na!

That's my first one - (copied from somewhere)


----------



## Ble_PE

Must be east coast quittin' time.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> I should have said I spent all morning looking at wood.


How did everyone miss this???

Amateurs....


----------



## thekzieg

I'm sneaky


----------



## akwooly

Hard or soft..? Wood?


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm hoping the weather's nice this weekend, I need a beach day.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> Hard or soft..? Wood?


Looked pretty hard to me.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> How did everyone miss this???
> 
> Amateurs....


I didn't miss it, but noticed that noone else acknowledged so I became a follower.


----------



## Sschell

Hmmm...

Edit: is this a word? Trying to stay legit


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## JUST DO IT!

Ble_PE said:


> Lunchtime!


Have a good night!


----------



## Sschell

This feels somehow familiar...


----------



## Ble_PE

Sschell said:


> Hmmm...


Things that make you go


----------



## Road Guy

Quitting time!

Hey! I'm the foreman, I say when it's quitting time!

Quitting time!


----------



## User1

I just responded to a topic about the CA specific exams, which I didn't take, because I'm not in CA and hopefully never will be because I HATE VERTICAL/HORIZONTAL CURVES. 

I actually labeled the vertical curve section in my CERM "bitchass curves"


----------



## Ble_PE

Still got a few more hours before quittin' time.


----------



## matt267 PE

JUST DO IT! said:


> If that is true...I will for sure
> 
> Let me tell a joke on Sodium.....Hmmmm.... Na!
> 
> That's my first one - (copied from somewhere)


Keep it up.


----------



## Ble_PE

Afternoon post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time post


----------



## JUST DO IT!

I am still at work post


----------



## akwooly

Cooking dinner post


----------



## Road Guy

Hanging chads


----------



## SE_FL

To check Aprils results on the top ten spammers and see if they passed the exam, click above and scroll down towards the bottom.

The ones not marked also passed. But some results were not complied quick enough during the mess of the spammage.


----------



## JHW 3d

Well that was 5 minutes poorly spent


----------



## Habib

JHW 3d said:


> Well that was 5 minutes poorly spent


JHW was not on the list?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

very poorly spent


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i still miss the old way cooler spam forum


----------



## TWJ PE

Numbers don't lie spam.

Exam result and posting count from the April 2016 Spam Thread.


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> To check Aprils results on the top ten spammers and see if they passed the exam, click above and scroll down towards the bottom.
> 
> The ones not marked also passed. But some results were not complied quick enough during the mess of the spammage.


Just updated @SE_FL, I was slacking.


----------



## User1

Shit. I've got some work to do.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Habib

TWJ PE said:


> Numbers don't lie spam.
> 
> Exam result and posting count from the April 2016 Spam Thread.
> 
> View attachment 8760


This is all spam.


----------



## Habib

thejulie said:


>


I am feeling dizzy ?looking at this


----------



## matt267 PE

It was 0300hr and there was shit everywhere.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Habib said:


> This is all spam.


But it's true spam.



P-E said:


> Wood


Morning.


----------



## P-E

Most difficult decision of the day is which beers to open.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Most difficult decision of the day is which beers to open.


All of them...


----------



## P-E

That would be deadly.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Might need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You know what @P-E, I'm about 12weeks into this newborn crap again. Coffee, sounds pretty good.


----------



## P-E

Just have one   

Do it, do it, do it


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I'll do a 50/50 mix with decaf.

Edit:

Maybe 50/50 mix with some Bailey's.


----------



## P-E

Coffee is a gateway drink, be careful Matt


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> I think I'll do a 50/50 mix with decaf.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Maybe 50/50 mix with some Bailey's, hold the coffee.


fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

Just say "NO."


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## RickJames

Bacon was perfect.

Checked the mail...no results yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you get the survey yet?


----------



## P-E

That usually means fail


----------



## matt267 PE

Seemed like that last year.


----------



## Supe

I might have ALMOST fallen off the toilet this morning.


----------



## SE_FL

Site inspection spam


----------



## User1

outlook for today.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

You mean every day in Seattle.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I just fell asleep at my desk for a second.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am telling Wikileaks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam mcspamerson


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I am telling Wikileaks.


they already know.


----------



## P-E

Need to leak.


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> You mean every day in Seattle.


It's totally true. Don't anyone move here. It's terrible. (lies)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

guess who's got two thumbs and just bought Florida Georgia Line tickets for his wife as an anniversary gift....


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done Mike. I'm glad you made it this far.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well done Mike. I'm glad you made it this far.


and in an interesting turn of event, I again screwed up my anniversary date. I thought it was this morning, but it is actually Sunday (I always screw up the the 4 and the 6)


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> and in an interesting turn of event, I again screwed up my anniversary date. I thought it was this morning, but it is actually Sunday (I always screw up the the 4 and the 6)


:facepalm:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

aye aye


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> and in an interesting turn of event, I again screwed up my anniversary date. I thought it was this morning, but it is actually Sunday (I always screw up the the 4 and the 6)


Maybe you can get your mother-in-law to embroider it on a pillow for you?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll pass on that


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

now thats smart


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Maybe you can get your mother-in-law to embroider it on a pillow for you?


Or a nice throw blanket for the couch.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

eh


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> and in an interesting turn of event, I again screwed up my anniversary date. I thought it was this morning, but it is actually Sunday (I always screw up the the 4 and the 6)


Ooh! Or there's this new thing called a digital calendar (am I getting this right?) where you can input events and schedule reminders to repeat every year! It's even accessible on your phone! Works for all kinds of things - birthdays, holidays, doctors appointments - it's a crazy age we live in!


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> eh


Don't forget the rules: " Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme "

Don't give @NJmike PE a reason to cry. (I won't tell him though)


----------



## thekzieg

thekzieg PE said:


> Ooh! Or there's this new thing called a digital calendar (am I getting this right?) where you can input events and schedule reminders to repeat every year! It's even accessible on your phone! Works for all kinds of things - birthdays, holidays, doctors appointments *when you get banned from EB *- it's a crazy age we live in!


This is probably more realistic


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ehh (happy @matt267 PE?)


----------



## NJmike PE

don't be a dick. just have fun


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> ehh (happy @matt267 PE?)


Nope, but it's not you fault.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Nope, but it's not you fault.


@thekzieg PE make matt happy!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MetsFan

I'm a day late but


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## SE_FL

Back from inspection, 1930's two story house with load bearing wall on second floor with no footer underneath the floor system on the first floor. House still standing, don't touch it!


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


>


and I was expecting this:


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> and I was expecting this:


Gotta save the real fun for the weekends!


----------



## Habib

Spam 2016

my first entry and I will be unstoppable from here on ?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## snickerd3

howdy


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

That lizard be like "what the hell is your problem."

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## snickerd3

lizard:  you stupid cat


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why cats?


----------



## snickerd3

horrible creatures cats are


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

agreed


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> horrible creatures cats are


not all bad....


----------



## RickJames

and they are gluten free


----------



## thekzieg

But cats are WAY funnier than dogs. Cause cats flip the f**k out.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Cats are mean:


----------



## User1




----------



## Sschell

Beautiful.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


>


Little brat deserved that.


----------



## thekzieg

Point proven. Cats are amazing.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Point proven. Cats are amazing evil.


fixt


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Point proven. Cats are amazing yummy.


----------



## RickJames

is it quiting time yet??


----------



## thekzieg

Yep.


----------



## NJmike PE

RickJames said:


> is it quiting time yet??


I'm sorry. I can't hear you without an AV


----------



## RickJames

I didnt study for the AV PE.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


huh... 60 mins til quitin time


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> huh... 60 mins til quitin time


Yea, but at least I'll be able to go to the beach this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, but at least I'll be able to go to the beach this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy

I am going to "sand beach" lake this weekend....


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Ooh! Or there's this new thing called a digital calendar (am I getting this right?) where you can input events and schedule reminders to repeat every year! It's even accessible on your phone! Works for all kinds of things - birthdays, holidays, doctors appointments - it's a crazy age we live in!








I often laugh at some of my friends who say, I'm not sure what I'm doing or I double-booked this and that.  LOL



matt267 PE said:


> fixt


Umm....did you see The Mummy?! Cats are the guardians of the underworld. I don't know about you, but when the apocalypse hits, I won't have to worry about any mummy attacks, that's for sure!!!


----------



## RickJames

went to real beach last weekend apri exam


----------



## Ble_PE

More like:


----------



## frazil

^ Dude...


----------



## ruggercsc

Do I really have to finish my Monthly Report Update today?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> ^ Dude...


now it's a party. Fraz is here


----------



## frazil

So....18000 posts huh? Who came up with that?


----------



## RickJames

ruggercsc said:


> Do I really have to finish my Monthly Report Update today?


Reports are not due till 15th.


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> ^ Dude...


Gotta enjoy it while I can.


----------



## RickJames

And im guessing costa rica for that beach


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> So....18000 posts huh? Who came up with that?


&lt;------------------------this guy

mainly because we kill these things too soon


----------



## frazil

Really? What's the time estimate on 18000?


----------



## Road Guy

Sand beach lake just as nice  just so long you don't try swim in water without a 7mil wetsuit


----------



## frazil

Looks chilly.

No double posting right?


----------



## RickJames

No bikinis...FAIL


----------



## Ble_PE

That is nice RG, just a different experience. For now I'm going to enjoy the warm and the sun.


----------



## Road Guy

I am planning a trip to the north keys this summer for some underwater time, very much missing the salt water..

Does HI have "salty air" like the Atlantic? Or is it more like the CA beaches where you don't smell the ocean?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Really? What's the time estimate on 18000?


soon


----------



## MetsFan

As soon as we get to 18K, the results will be out.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

MetsFan said:


> As soon as we get to 18K, the results will be out.


or 20k


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> I am planning a trip to the north keys this summer for some underwater time, very much missing the salt water..
> 
> Does HI have "salty air" like the Atlantic? Or is it more like the CA beaches where you don't smell the ocean?


I don't sense the salty air like I do on the Carolina coast, but it could be because I've gotten used to it.


----------



## frazil

What's a really funny movie to watch?


----------



## User1

thailand in february so i can't be having to study again for the pe. send me pass vibes pls. 

also, i've never had tomato slices with my sesame cat.


----------



## Road Guy

frazil said:


> What's a really funny movie to watch?


not a movie but catch vice principals on HBO


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> What's a really funny movie to watch?


current movie or classic?


----------



## thekzieg

frazil said:


> What's a really funny movie to watch?


data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ble_PE

Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Road Guy

thekzieg PE said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


yeah I have to admit that movie was pretty funny..


----------



## thekzieg

Road Guy said:


> yeah I have to admit that movie was pretty funny..


Surprised me, too.


----------



## frazil

Thanks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunch time.


----------



## User1

i just had beer battered chicken strips from fado


----------



## Road Guy

I'm torn between _fuck this place I want to go home_, but I don't really want to go home either?


----------



## frazil

I just had a ginger martini and cheese and crackers


----------



## User1

try this


----------



## User1

frazil said:


> I just had a ginger martini and cheese and crackers


sounds much better.


----------



## thekzieg

Whelp, looks like we're going to Paris for NYE.


----------



## frazil

Good luck thejulie!


----------



## User1

frazil said:


> Good luck thejulie!


not sure if you mean on PE life or just life in general, or surviving the weekend. any of those ways, I'll take it. Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I'm torn between _fuck this place I want to go home_, but I don't really want to go home either?


Try the bar.


----------



## SE_FL

Chicken wings and beer time


----------



## frazil

thejulie said:


> thailand in february so i can't be having to study again for the pe. send me pass vibes pls. also, i've never had tomato slices with my sesame cat.


Sorry... should have been more specific. I was responding to this.

Good luck in life too!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this day is dragging!!


----------



## frazil

You're not home yet?!


----------



## frazil

If you lived on the east coast you'd be home by now.


----------



## P-E

Not home yet.  Almost though.


----------



## thekzieg

One more hour...


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> If you lived on the east coast you'd be home by now.


Yea, I know. I probably will be within a year or two.

By the way, double post!


----------



## P-E

Picking up pizza

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Uh, nope?


----------



## JUST DO IT!

NJmike PE said:


> current movie or classic?


The Interview


----------



## JUST DO IT!

@frazil- now you suggest me a thriller movie to watch


----------



## Ble_PE

The Human Centipede. I hear it's @Sschell's favorite.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

im bored and pizza sounds good


----------



## akwooly

hockey night, WCHA


----------



## frazil

JUST DO IT! said:


> @frazil- now you suggest me a thriller movie to watch


The babadook


----------



## User1

still at office  :sucks:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yuck!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm so ready to go home.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ITS THE WEEKEND

go party

wait this is an engineering board, nevermind go back to work.  Only two more work days until Monday


----------



## Ble_PE

^Screw that, I don't give my time away for free very often.


----------



## P-E

Having a heady topper at the fire pit.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> ^Screw that, I don't give my time away for free very often.


I still get paid if I work the weekends. small victories?

finally heading out. cheers!


----------



## Ble_PE

^I did too until I got my PE. Now, only if it's "approved" overtime. No thanks.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> ^I did too until I got my PE. Now, only if it's "approved" overtime. No thanks.


Yikes. I think I get ot until I hit associate. That will be a while.


----------



## P-E

On to hill farmstead Abner


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Pizza was amazing

Anyone else notice a tense anger around the forum after this go around?  People seem pisssy


----------



## User1

Any pizza left?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Any pizza left?


nope! enjoyed every bite


----------



## akwooly

Nooks are losing to beavers


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> Pizza was amazing
> 
> Anyone else notice a tense anger around the forum after this go around?  People seem pisssy


I blame it on the election. Everyone is pissy these days.


----------



## akwooly

Yes this election is bringing out the best in everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Early morning spam


----------



## Habib




----------



## User1

When it's 2am and someone decides a metal banging and power sawing through metal project is necessary right outside your window spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Time to make the donuts spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^I did too until I got my PE. Now, only if it's "approved" overtime. No thanks.


This.

I got my PE and I immediately went from hourly to salary. No more overtime pay.


----------



## NJmike PE

How about early morning, no rules until 12 am Monday morning (EST) spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> When it's 2am and someone decides a metal banging and power sawing through metal project is necessary right outside your window spam


You are justified to go crazy for a bit under those conditions.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> How about early morning, no rules until 12 am Monday morning (EST) spam?


Game on


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, what the F are you all waiting for.....


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Well, what the F are you all waiting for.....


I’m trying to give others a chance.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to break the post counter yet.


----------



## frazil

Good morning!


----------



## akwooly

Good morning ! Why am I up at 430 on a Saturday? I'm not even going fishing.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

Frosty this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

In laws are in bound.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]That last beer was a doozie[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Need bacon


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


----------



## ruggercsc

Little Chilly this am and I can see breathe Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> In laws are in bound.


Flee. Like a cockroach when the lights come on


----------



## Habib

Cronuts


----------



## Habib

CRONUTS


----------



## Habib

C-R-O-N-U-T-S


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Flee. Like a cockroach when the lights come on


Is it too early to start drinking first?


----------



## User1

I had


----------



## User1

So much


----------



## User1

I was


----------



## User1

Going to


----------



## User1

Get done


----------



## User1

Today


----------



## User1

But now


----------



## User1

I think


----------



## User1

I might


----------



## User1

Just


----------



## User1

Sleep


----------



## User1

Maybe a mimosa first.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> 24 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: Flee. Like a cockroach when the lights come on
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too early to start drinking first?
Click to expand...

No dude. Get to it. In fact to catch up start drinking doubles


----------



## Habib

@thejulie seriously you work that late? 

How often is that? Any chance to find a new job?


----------



## akwooly

Two scoops of pre workout. Watch out things are gonna get nasty.


----------



## Habib

Someone just ordered Mimosa!!!


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Is it too early to start drinking first?


Never.   Come to Boston.   I have a full fridge of Alchemist, Trillium, Night Shift and Tree House


----------



## P-E

And bissel, building 8 and lord hobo.


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

And a couple stone.


----------



## Habib

We are forgetting donuts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Still painting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Never.   Come to Boston.   I have a full fridge of Alchemist, Trillium, Night Shift and Tree House


I could be there in 45min.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not top


----------



## thekzieg

I keep waking up at 3 am for no good reason.


----------



## thekzieg

But at least there's free spamming to get us all through the weekend!


----------



## thekzieg

Who wants to bring me some coffee and donuts?


----------



## thekzieg

Have to wait till 10 for breakfast...Cause brunch is still a thing people do.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I keep waking up at 3 am for no good reason.


And by 3am, you mean 6am?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> And by 3am, you mean 6am?


No I was awake from like 3-4 but didn't think about checking eb.


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> What's a really funny movie to watch?






thejulie said:


> thailand in february so i can't be having to study again for the pe. send me pass vibes pls.
> 
> also, i've never had tomato slices with my sesame cat.






thekzieg PE said:


> Whelp, looks like we're going to Paris for NYE.


Over-rated



akwooly said:


> hockey night, WCHA











thejulie said:


> When it's 2am and someone decides a metal banging and power sawing through metal project is necessary right outside your window spam


Location, location, location



P-E said:


> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Need bacon[/COLOR]


Turkey bacon?



Habib said:


> @thejulie seriously you work that late?
> 
> How often is that? Any chance to find a new job?


Who doesn't? Comes with the territory :thumbs:


----------



## TWJ PE

Guess no one wants to pass?


----------



## TWJ PE

Low, low post counts.


----------



## TWJ PE

I guess it is early in the game.


----------



## TWJ PE

Yes, I am talking to myself.


----------



## frazil

Need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

And now it's raining.


----------



## TWJ PE

Breakfast and spam!


----------



## frazil

It's like lunchtime


----------



## TWJ PE

Yeah I guess it is.


----------



## TWJ PE

Brunch and spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Bloody mary anyone?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## TWJ PE

Question: when I try to quote someone it doesn't do anything. Is my browser screwed up? I have no issues at work.


----------



## TWJ PE

And yes, I want a bloody mary with Tito's, bacon, olives, pickle, and old bay!


----------



## knight1fox3

TWJ PE said:


> Question: when I try to quote someone it doesn't do anything. Is my browser screwed up? I have no issues at work.


Additional Question: Are you using a computer or mobile interface?


----------



## TWJ PE

Computer


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> I blame it on the election. Everyone is pissy these days.


true


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you a robot?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No rules on the weekend??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

page 25!


----------



## knight1fox3

TWJ PE said:


> Computer


What browser?


----------



## TWJ PE

Microsoft Edge 38.14393.0.0

Microsoft EdgeHTML 14.14393


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you a robot?


----------



## TWJ PE

Perhaps I am.


----------



## TWJ PE

"Want to play a game?"


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sure


----------



## knight1fox3

How about a nice game of chess?



TWJ PE said:


> Microsoft Edge 38.14393.0.0
> 
> Microsoft EdgeHTML 14.14393


Found your problem. :thumbs:


----------



## TWJ PE

Later. Let's play Global Thermonuclear War.

Is there a fix?


----------



## knight1fox3

TWJ PE said:


> Later. Let's play Global Thermonuclear War.
> 
> Is there a fix?


Yes. www.google.com/chrome


----------



## Habib

lunch time


----------



## ruggercsc

WTF


----------



## ruggercsc

LOL


----------



## ruggercsc

BFF


----------



## ruggercsc

IMHO


----------



## ruggercsc

BTW,

I too am having quoting issues.  

Chrome with OZ X El Capitan Version 10.11.16


----------



## ruggercsc

Finally became a supporting member.


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## matt267 PE

TWJ PE said:


> Later. Let's play Global Thermonuclear War.
> 
> Is there a fix?






knight1fox3 said:


> Yes. www.google.com/chrome *http://www.linuxmint.com*


Fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> Finally became a supporting member.


We certainly appreciate the support


----------



## knight1fox3

@Ble_PE or @NJmike PE, get me a fresh beer...


----------



## User1

Habib said:


> @thejulie seriously you work that late?
> 
> How often is that? Any chance to find a new job?


I don't often, and I could have left earlier, but it was one of those "if I don't finish it now I will waste time refamiliarizing myself with where I left off so I just wanna get it done now" projects. Haha. We have fairly flexible hours and I'm learning tons every day. I love where I'm at right now!


----------



## User1

ruggercsc said:


> Finally became a supporting member.


So jeal


----------



## User1

thejulie said:


> So jeal


O supporting! I get it. I've been meaning to do that. On my list for when I'm at a real comp. #itssaturdayandijustwokeupfromabenadrylcoma


----------



## User1

What is everyone doing today that is fun? Concerts?


----------



## matt267 PE

no fun here

TOP


----------



## TWJ PE

No fun here either.


----------



## TWJ PE

But there is rum. And that counts.


----------



## matt267 PE

TWJ PE said:


> But there is rum. And that counts.


well, start having fun damn it.


----------



## TWJ PE

Too damn lazy to go down stairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

summons your wife.


----------



## TWJ PE

Out of town.

And yes, I already asked the dog. He just stared at me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Girlfriend?


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> What is everyone doing today that is fun? Concerts?


Youth soccer then family picnic at the preschool. I'm surprised at how long my kids stood at a plexiglass wall and played with shaving cream.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no fun here


----------



## User1

No fun here either. What a bummer weekend after exam weekend I am having! Haha.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

any weekend with no exam is a fun weekend

well relaxing if nothing else


----------



## SE_FL

^^^ So true. Even when I take the SE exam it will not have as much pressure as when I took the PE. Every weekend since then has been fantastic.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> What is everyone doing today that is fun? Concerts?


Foo Fighters


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> 1 hour ago, thejulie said: What is everyone doing today that is fun? Concerts?
> 
> 
> 
> Foo Fighters
Click to expand...

Wowwwww bucket list for sure!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer


----------



## User1

Wine


----------



## knight1fox3

shots


----------



## User1

Ooo


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ble_PE or @NJmike PE, get me a fresh beer...


Got many for you


----------



## knight1fox3

i'll do one if u do


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i want beer


----------



## P-E

We're having Green IPA from Tree House.   Juice aftertaste.


----------



## knight1fox3

IPA is just plain bad...


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> IPA is just plain bad...


Got some Octoberfest beer if that's better


----------



## P-E

After heady topper, trillium and tree house I changed my mind on IPAs.  Like them now.  

:bananalama: ToP


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> i'll do one if u do


I took a picture. Poured a shot of titos. Too big to upload. Lol


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> I took a picture. Poured a shot of titos. Too big to upload. Lol


use Tapatalk, file size reduction


----------



## User1




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Success! I knew I had uploaded a pic before without resizing it. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Ok, now it's a party!

Drinking games!


----------



## User1

Ugh I hate vodka idk why I did that. Ha.


----------



## SE_FL

Contractions at 15 minutes apart, looks like we might have a baby tonight. Keep on drinking!


----------



## knight1fox3

Nope, just drunk engineers. We work hard, we play hard.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Contractions at 15 minutes apart, looks like we might have a baby tonight. Keep on drinking!


Ooh exciting! Cheers!


----------



## knight1fox3

Whoa, didn't think u were serious! Cheers indeed!

Julie and I will get drunk for u!


----------



## SE_FL

This belly cast was our project two weeks ago, it only took 6 hours when the box said minutes.


----------



## knight1fox3

@thejulie passed out drunk! WIN!


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> @thejulie passed out drunk! WIN!


Lies!


----------



## Habib

Spamming


----------



## User1

Habib said:


> Spamming


Try harder. Need more enthusiasm!


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> Try harder. Need more *shots*!


fixt


----------



## Habib

SE_FL said:


> Contractions at 15 minutes apart, looks like we might have a baby tonight. Keep on drinking!


Hope everything goes well.

you know the gender?


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Just now, thejulie said: Try harder. Need more *shots*! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

#tru

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Who farted?


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Who farted?


@NJmike PE prob or @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

Or a cat. Always blame the cat(s).


----------



## knight1fox3

julie, shots!


----------



## User1

Ugh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

lets do it!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> IPA is just plain bad...


so bad, I'll have a double ipa please!


----------



## User1

Beer is gross unless it doesn't taste like beer. I like beer if it tastes like lemonade. Or pumpkins. Or chocolate.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TAKE THAT BACK! Beer is amazing.


----------



## knight1fox3

so more shots ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i feel so old, i turned down a free shot at the bar at an applebees tonight. What has my life come to...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and worst of all, i was alone. at the bar. at applesbees.


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> TAKE THAT BACK! Beer is amazing.


This has not been proven to me as fact.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Oo look this topic is hot!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

so very hot.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer, Beets, Battlestar Gallactica


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> and worst of all, i was alone. at the bar. at applesbees.


You obviously should have a) not turned down a free shot and b) been here with us! Cheerrrrrrrrrrssssss


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> You obviously should have a) not turned down a free shot and b) been here with us! Cheerrrrrrrrrrssssss


And this is why she will make Veteran status


----------



## User1

I had beets on a sammich once. I didn't hate it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

true true


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> And this is why she will make Veteran status


#squadgoals


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

how is @matt267 PE number 1? Step it up @thejulie


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> #squadgoals


#areyouready


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:tv:​


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> how is @matt267 PE number 1? Step it up @thejulie


Idk how to do it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

just do it!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i shouldnt even be in the top 10 but yet somehow i am....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this is a lame attempt, who is new besides @thejulie?


----------



## knight1fox3

Should i ban him?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this is a lame attempt, who is new besides @thejulie?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Should i ban him?


yes, the only question is why hasnt be been banned yet?


----------



## P-E

Just post


----------



## knight1fox3

glockjacket said:


> yes, the only question is why hasnt be been banned yet?


I'll be the judge of that


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll be the judge of that


ill give you $20


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

okay


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

post


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## User1

Posy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## User1

Or post

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just post[/COLOR]

:bananalama: top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## P-E

Don't tempt him


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

beat @matt267 PE, just post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Anyone else carry two phones, one for work, one for personal?


----------



## P-E

Almost the first 1:00


----------



## Habib

knight1fox3 said:


> Who farted?


Either Trump or Hillary


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

not here


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

tied with @matt267 PE


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I win! take that @matt267 PE


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

close the thread now, i am victorious


----------



## Habib

glockjacket said:


> Anyone else carry two phones, one for work, one for personal?


I used to have.

it is too much so now I have one phone for my personal use as well as for work ( company pays for it).


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

carrying two phones isnt bad, the looks are though


----------



## User1

I just have my personal phone and my "work" ipad. I haven't committed to forwarding my emails to my phone yet. But I can check them on my work ipad. Ipad is also handy for chromecasting


----------



## User1

I should

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Have

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Broken

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

That

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Into

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A million

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Posts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

For

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#postwars

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

How am I doing?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> How am I doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


4tb


----------



## User1

What does that even mean? Lol #noob

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

currently me

2nd @matt267 PE

3rd @thekzieg PE

4th @thejulie


----------



## User1

Oo

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Can't we all just be friends?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Can't we all just be friends?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


competitive friends yes


----------



## User1

Sigh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Habib

Good night spam


----------



## User1

Habib said:


> Good night spam


Night!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm wide awake

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

West

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Coast

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Problems

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Don't

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Forget

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To fall back

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Quitting time spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Should i ban him?


No. WTF


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> close the thread now, i am victorious


It's on now


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did you all go


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the beers?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are thw shots


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Whisper words of wisdom


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

When I find myself in times of trouble


----------



## User1

No

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Mother Mary comes to me


----------



## User1

Everybody left me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Speaking words of wisdom


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

And in my hour of darkness


----------



## matt267 PE

She is standing right in front of me


----------



## matt267 PE

Speaking words of wisdom


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Whisper words of wisdom


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Is all the broken hearted people living in the world agree


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer


----------



## User1

It is being. I am letting it. Stop yelling at me ???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

For though they may be parted


----------



## matt267 PE

Ther is still a chance they will see


----------



## matt267 PE

There will bw an answer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Speaking words of wisdom


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

And when the nights are cloudy


----------



## matt267 PE

Ther is a light that shines on me


----------



## matt267 PE

Shine until tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

When I wake uup to the sounds of music


----------



## matt267 PE

She is standing right in front of me


----------



## matt267 PE

Speaking words of wisdom


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Did everyone pass out drunk?


----------



## matt267 PE

Have a baby


----------



## matt267 PE

The like to wake you up early


----------



## matt267 PE

My FIL and I put an ikea day bed together yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE

Now my MIL can stay over for weeks at a time.


----------



## matt267 PE

She likes the baby


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I should have offered to mail the baby to her


----------



## matt267 PE

Extra bubble wrap


----------



## matt267 PE

She'd be fine


----------



## matt267 PE

Extra hr of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no rules


----------



## User1

Ya just poke a few holes in the box

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules are ment to be broken


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Ya just poke a few holes in the box Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Looks like you won


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox passed out


----------



## matt267 PE

He's a light weight


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't him I said that though


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to get banned again


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Ya just poke a few holes in the box Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you won
Click to expand...

I try

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


----------



## User1

I'm possibly going mattress shopping tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


----------



## User1

Cause it's still today right now for me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I'm possibly going mattress shopping tomorrow Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That sounds fun


----------



## User1

I can't

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll have a wild time


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


For me these are two very different sensations

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.
> 
> 
> 
> For me these are two very different sensationsSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## matt267 PE

That's why I'm confused


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Is it too early or too late for beer?


It's never either

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Always neither

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe it's both


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## User1

You should probably have a beer and think about it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it too early or too late for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm try to hind while my wife nurses the baby


----------



## matt267 PE

There's an extra hr of spamming today


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I'm try to hind while my wife nurses the baby


Sounds like you need a more accessible stash

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Im on my second 1:30am this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost done


----------



## matt267 PE

Have a bunch of yard work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

Gotta get ready for winter


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to clean the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

Pick up leaves


----------



## matt267 PE

Cut the lawn


----------



## matt267 PE

Drain my hose


----------



## matt267 PE

Trim the bush


----------



## matt267 PE

You know, the usual


----------



## matt267 PE

Might build a small fire


----------



## matt267 PE

Roast me some marshmallows


----------



## User1

Smores

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

So good buy yellow brick road


----------



## User1

Tag me out coach I'm spent

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

We all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## matt267 PE

By the pineapple under the sea


----------



## matt267 PE

The couch is a good place to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

It's like camping out


----------



## matt267 PE

Every night


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with the sh!t


----------



## matt267 PE

Julie, she's all yours


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy spamming my west coast friend. .


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ble_PE or @NJmike PE, get me a fresh beer...


Sorry dude. I was off duty. Anniversary dinner. Almost time for a cold one now though.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Should i ban him?


Uh yes.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Time to get to 1k


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Time to get to 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

1000


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What time is it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

1033

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

0830


----------



## User1

0635?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Spam time


----------



## Habib

200 posts in a matters of few hours!

Did not know engineers like spamming so much?


----------



## Sschell

Ble_PE said:


> The Human Centipede. I hear it's @Sschell's favorite.


Yes! Wait... This is some sort of trick to suck me until this thread isn't it?


----------



## akwooly

Sunday Bloody Sunday.


----------



## User1

Did everyone know there's a 15 minute video on YouTube with all of the grunts from home improvement?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Habib said:


> 200 posts in a matters of few hours!
> 
> Did not know engineers like spamming so much?


200.   That's nothing.


----------



## frazil

Gap spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I don't want to get banned again


oh 



matt267 PE said:


> Can't tell if I'm hungry, or if I have heart burn.


been there


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Drain my hose


wow. poor wife.


----------



## akwooly

I've got nuthin' spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Did everyone know there's a 15 minute video on YouTube with all of the grunts from home improvement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


that was the best 15 minutes of my life


----------



## matt267 PE

Habib said:


> 200 posts in a matters of few hours!
> 
> Did not know engineers like spamming so much?


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> 23 minutes ago, thejulie said: Did everyone know there's a 15 minute video on YouTube with all of the grunts from home improvement? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> that was the best 15 minutes of my life
Click to expand...

Lol right? I can still remember the context for most of them ???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Lol right? I can still remember the context for most of them ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


me too!

do you watch Last Man Standing?


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: Lol right? I can still remember the context for most of them ??? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too!
> do you watch Last Man Standing?
Click to expand...

No. Should I?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> No. Should I?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


its no home improvement but it is pretty good, same humor, some of the same characters. plus its on netflix


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> Just now, thejulie said: No. Should I? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> its no home improvement but it is pretty good, same humor, some of the same characters. plus its on netflix
Click to expand...

Cool. I'll add it to my list!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

1,000 posts per week? That means the results will be out in 18 weeks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Cool. I'll add it to my list!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


wise move, it has tim taylor.  His wife makes appearances in season 3 and on, Randy makes appearances in about the same time frame, even Al has a small role


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 1,000 posts per week? That means the results will be out in 18 weeks.


Noooooooo

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

probably right


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys need to help recruit.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more noobs.


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more words of wisdom.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yes! we need more noobs!

the only noob is @thejulie


----------



## matt267 PE

we like noobs.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

Noobs n' boobs


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Noobs n' boobs


Haha I kept reading boobs instead of noobs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Haha I kept reading boobs...


we like those too


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk sucks


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## User1

Naps!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

Naps and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost as good as hookers and blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost


----------



## matt267 PE

But not quite


----------



## matt267 PE

Wifey and spawn 1 are going to get their nails done.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost time for beer


----------



## User1

That's on my list today too. Sans spawn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## matt267 PE

Take pics!


----------



## matt267 PE

Babies are little heaters.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Hookers and blow?


Fo sho

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is it raining


----------



## akwooly

I can afford naps. Not hookers n blow.


----------



## User1

It's sunny in Seattle just saying

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> I can afford naps. Not hookers n blow.


You can afford anything with a little creative thinking

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Kind of like every size pizza is a personal size pizza if you believe in yourself

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Kind of like every size pizza is a personal size pizza if you believe in yourself
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


solid advice


----------



## akwooly

@thejulie sunny in SEA? I hope it's sunny when mrs wooly and I Come down to SEA for a Seahawks game and Temple of the Dog concert in a few weeks.


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> @thejulie sunny in SEA? I hope it's sunny when mrs wooly and I Come down to SEA for a Seahawks game and Temple of the Dog concert in a few weeks.


Yep! Thursday and Friday were gorgeous days and the sky is blue and the sun is out today!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Need snow. Not enough to ski.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Need snow. Not enough to ski.


Tru. But I've not learned the snow activities just yet.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I grew up on skis.


----------



## User1

I've skied? Skiid? Once. Straight down the bunny Hill. No instruction. Fell over to stop. Went straight for the whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Going straight is easy, it's the whole turning and stopping thing that sucks.


----------



## User1

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Going straight is easy, it's the whole turning and stopping thing that sucks.


Yeah and I didn't know how to do all that so I quit. But jumped out of a plane the next day instead!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

snore, no snow here


----------



## SE_FL

New baby spam. 4.0 is now 3hrs old. Trying to let momma take a nap.


----------



## akwooly

Good stuff congrats SEFL!


----------



## User1

Congratulations!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Time to make another baby spam.

Congrats


----------



## TWJ PE

Finally back online!


----------



## TWJ PE

Only seeing 1, maybe 2 exam takers in the Top 10. There are going to be a lot of disappointed folks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TWJ PE said:


> Only seeing 1, maybe 2 exam takers in the Top 10. There are going to be a lot of disappointed folks.


I took a second exam....i passed power after spamming like crazy...now I took CSE...how do I fall into this?


----------



## TWJ PE

Only seeing 2, maybe 3....

One of my co-workers has his CSE - not too many who go after it. Good luck!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TWJ PE said:


> Only seeing 2, maybe 3....
> 
> One of my co-workers has his CSE - not too many who go after it. Good luck!


Thanks! my give a crap was broken so minimal studying occurred but oh well, here's to hoping!


----------



## TWJ PE

You have the most important PE already... no worries!


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats @SE_FL


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


>


Matt is getting ready to breastfeed


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Fox passed out





matt267 PE said:


> He's a light weight





matt267 PE said:


> Don't him I said that though


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!



matt267 PE said:


> We need more boobs.


Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats @SE_FL!!!


----------



## frazil

Congratulations!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Time to make another baby spam.
> 
> Congrats


I will have to disagree with that being a good idea.



NJmike PE said:


> Matt is getting ready to breastfeed


It doesn't work.



knight1fox3 said:


> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!
> 
> Agreed.


Damn it Fox. You read too much spam.


----------



## User1

Just woke up from a nap spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

What'd I miss?


----------



## thekzieg

Jk. I read everything.


----------



## thekzieg

I hear everything.


----------



## thekzieg

Still in my pjs


----------



## thekzieg

Leftover Thai food for lunch.


----------



## thekzieg

Watching the Eagles lose.


----------



## thekzieg

Poor Philly. You'll get em someday.


----------



## thekzieg

Hubs playing FIFA now.


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta drown the loss in video games, I guess


----------



## thekzieg

Ate some pumpkin pie for breakfast


----------



## thekzieg

It was just ok


----------



## thekzieg

I don't fully get the pumpkin obsession

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

Can someone explain to me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just heard someone downstairs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Say

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

"I'm part of the double d brotherhood"

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wtf is that?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I feel I'm disowning my people


----------



## thekzieg

(Basic white girls)


----------



## thekzieg

I can get behind leggings and boots and vests


----------



## thekzieg

But pumpkin is just meh


----------



## thekzieg

Gimme some caramel any day


----------



## thekzieg

Caramel &gt; chocolate


----------



## thekzieg

Controversial


----------



## thekzieg

I stand by my choices


----------



## thekzieg

Got a gift certificate to a fancy restaurant from my bosses as a workiversary gift


----------



## thekzieg

Been at my job for 5 years already


----------



## thekzieg

Time really flies when you're punching the clock!


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> "I'm part of the double d brotherhood"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Are they taking about boobs or peens??


----------



## thekzieg

Someone want to come over and fold laundry for me?


----------



## thekzieg

It's just fitted sheets


----------



## thekzieg

Easy stuff


----------



## thekzieg

Some towels too


----------



## thekzieg

I'll do those


----------



## thekzieg

No one?


----------



## thekzieg

C'mon


----------



## thekzieg

TOP 

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Can't wait for sunset at 4:30


----------



## thekzieg

All the daylight hours wasted


----------



## thekzieg

When can we dip into this daylight savings I hear so much about?


----------



## thekzieg

I'd like to make a daylight withdrawal, please


----------



## thekzieg

Two extra hours of daylight every day for the next three months, please


----------



## thekzieg

Should have sufficient funds to cover it since we've been saving for a few hundred years now


----------



## thekzieg

Ugh. Using the Google keyboard swipe to type makes me sound drunk sometimes


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 4 minutes ago, thejulie said: "I'm part of the double d brotherhood" Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Are they taking about boobs or peens??
Click to expand...

Right? No clue.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

The Google autocorrect doesn't really understand English grammar


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> But pumpkin is just meh


I can get behind pumpkin bc I like it but I'm not obsessed. The uggs and skirts I cannot get behind. Because I don't like my feet to sweat. Every one of them prob has stinky feet and uggs.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Right? No clue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


If only there were dudes in our profession who could shed some light on this. It's hard being in such a female dominated field.


----------



## User1

Truth

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> I can get behind pumpkin bc I like it but I'm not obsessed. The uggs and skirts I cannot get behind. Because I don't like my feet to sweat. Every one of them prob has stinky feet and uggs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Oof. Skirts and uggs are ????


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Jk. I read everything.


Noted. Loll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

And yeah, I definitely don't _hate_ pumpkin, but it's not my fav. Like I'd take apple pie over pumpkin if I could choose, but I'd take pumpkin pie over nothing.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> "I'm part of the double d brotherhood" Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Big manboobs?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I can get behind leggings and boots and vests


I agree with the leggings. I love being behind them.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Big manboobs?


DD's??? Them some big mitties.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 PE said: Big manboobs?
> 
> 
> 
> DD's??? Them some big mitties.
Click to expand...

Could be some big dudes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby is sleeping on me again


----------



## thekzieg

Doesn't sound terrible


----------



## matt267 PE

I think she going through another growth spirt


----------



## matt267 PE

She one about every week


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Doesn't sound terrible


Could be wrose


----------



## thekzieg

How old is she now?

TOP 

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

She'll be 3 months on the 11th.


----------



## thekzieg

Pretty great!


----------



## matt267 PE

It has its moments


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My jam. Singing at full volume with the windows down

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I remember that song


----------



## TWJ PE

Crank it up.


----------



## P-E

Just got in from yard work.   Have to take mini to cub scouts soon.


----------



## thekzieg

I WANNA STAND WITH YOU ON A MOUNTAAAAAINNN


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I WANNA STAND WITH YOU ON A MOUNTAAAAAINNN


Life motto

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If there's any person that I *don't* want to stand with on a mountain, they definitely don't need to be in my life at all, because mountains are effing awesome

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Currently killing it on Candy Crush Soda. Just 3-starred level 1028.


----------



## User1

I stopped crushing candy at level 35 I think.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Just got in from yard work.   Have to take mini to cub scouts soon.


I got nothing done today.


----------



## User1

Same.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Except taking my car for its weekly drive and listening to a car alarm down on the street

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Oh and now I'm doing this





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

^^^^^ Ha Ha.... have fun!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Open up the spam board to a free for all and cat lady shows up in full force.


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Open up the spam board to a free for all and cat lady shows up in full force.


It's what I do best.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Oh and now I'm doing this
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Filled mine out today, too!


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> I got nothing done today.


I finally changed out of pajamas...that counts as something, right?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Y'all late to the voting party. I voted a week ago.


----------



## User1

Ugh just finished. I have family members that disagree with me severely on many things and I'm ready to tell them my ballot is sealed and stop bullying me! Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Y'all late to the voting party. I voted a week ago.


Do they have early voting in Canada?!

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said: Y'all late to the voting party. I voted a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have early voting in Canada?!TOP
> 
> :bananalama:
Click to expand...

I vote in 12 states and 4 countries.


----------



## User1

Yo. I had this thing called an exam I had to "prepare" for. Read: be super anxious about and probably not retain any information anyway

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I vote in 12 states and 4 countries.


They call them provinces.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> What'd I miss?


An oil shortage and a flock of seagulls. Truthfully, that's.........about..........it. :dunno:



thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes! Great song!



thekzieg PE said:


> Currently killing it on Candy Crush Soda. Just 3-starred level 1028.


And you just lost cool points on EB. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## knight1fox3

I didn't have enough beer on hand for that Packers disappointment. Switch to whiskey?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I didn't have enough beer on hand for that Packers disappointment. Switch to whiskey?


Whiskey always.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Manhattan

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My favorite : old fashioned (with rye and ginger beer not soda water)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey sour

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Mint julep

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sazerac

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Irish coffee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Old pal

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

7 and 7

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Irish car bomb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

You drive a hard bargain

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Amber moon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> You drive a hard bargain Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's never hard to say yes to whiskey.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Is

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Everybody

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Asleep

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Already?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hay

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't hear out of my right ear because #congestion

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you hear me now?


----------



## User1

What?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Nevermind


----------



## matt267 PE

It wasn't important


----------



## User1

That's what she said

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Story of my life


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bourbon is better


----------



## User1

No rye

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Actually I only decided this after repeatedly trying rye vs bourbon drinks all night when I was trying to figure out which I liked better. I took notes but still am not 100% on which is better. I enjoy both. And that was an expensive tab.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Diversity is the spice of life.


----------



## User1

When you're feelin sad and low

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We will take you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Where you gotta go

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Smilin dancin everything is free

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

All you need is

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Positivity

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Colors of the world!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spice up your life

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Every boy and every girl!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spice up your life

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

People of the world

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spice up your life

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Aaaaaaaaaah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Slam it to the left

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If you're havun a good time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shake it to the right

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If ya know that you feel fine

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chicas to the front

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Haha uhuh go rounddd

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Repeat...... Hold tight!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Any X-men nerds here?


----------



## User1

I am not I am sorry

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> And you just lost cool points on EB. &lt;smh&gt;


I don't have any kids...I need something to take up an inordinate amount of time.


----------



## thekzieg

Sounders!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Sounders!


Did they do something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I prefer two dots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Did they do something
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


No, they're just still winning.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> I prefer two dots
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's a good one, too.


----------



## P-E

close to the end of rule suspension


----------



## P-E

last spamming of the weekend


----------



## P-E

short week for me


----------



## P-E

going to VT on Wed


----------



## P-E

probably find beer


----------



## User1

I thought it was 8am est

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

lots of beer


----------



## P-E

good food up there too


----------



## P-E

hear there is already some skiing


----------



## P-E

got screwed by green bay in the EB league

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## thekzieg

Don't care about football till tomorrow


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## thekzieg

FC Dallas is playing really dirty


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

Top :bananalama:

more spam


----------



## thekzieg

Sounders goal!


----------



## P-E

on to 1500


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Don't care about football till tomorrow


Most people from Seattle share that same sentiment.



thekzieg PE said:


> FC Dallas is playing really dirty


LOL, see comment above.


----------



## P-E

I picked all the losers with high points - ouch


----------



## P-E

got 12 on denver


----------



## knight1fox3

P-E said:


> I picked all the losers with high points - ouch


If u have beer, that should help.


----------



## P-E

last place for me


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> If u have beer, that should help.


got to get up early for an 8:00 meeting at the project site


----------



## P-E

beer tomorrow night


----------



## P-E

all the beer in my fridge is at least 7%


----------



## knight1fox3

I still don't see a problem...


----------



## P-E

except maybe those octoberfest that you drank


----------



## P-E

supposed to be prep for the meeting


----------



## P-E

spamming instead


----------



## P-E

feels late


----------



## P-E

got 10 points on Seattle.  Buffalo prob going to win


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Sam Adams Oct. How'd you know?!


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> I still don't see a problem...


really isn't


----------



## P-E

try to take a day off here and there


----------



## P-E

need recovery to properly build that beer gut


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## P-E

last spam


----------



## thekzieg

P-E said:


> got 10 points on Seattle.  Buffalo prob going to win


Shut your filthy mouth


----------



## P-E

98 more


----------



## thekzieg

Keeper got a yellow card


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> Shut your filthy mouth


believe me i want buffalo to lose


----------



## P-E

same division as pats


----------



## P-E

pats bye week


----------



## P-E

damn denver, still down and 4th qtr


----------



## thekzieg

Mmm...meatloaf for dinner!


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## thekzieg

And some salad, cause you gotta get your veggies.


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  top

roll to 1500


----------



## P-E

really should be sleeping


----------



## thekzieg

Go to bed


----------



## P-E

73 bottles of beer


----------



## thekzieg

Leave the night spam to us west coasters


----------



## P-E

take 3 down


----------



## thekzieg

We'll keep it ?


----------



## P-E

pass them around


----------



## P-E

70 bottles of beer


----------



## knight1fox3

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## User1

Lalala

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## P-E

go west coast


----------



## thekzieg

Water with ? and lime


----------



## thekzieg

Good stuff


----------



## thekzieg

Tryin to stay hydrated


----------



## thekzieg

I'm bad at it


----------



## thekzieg

Turns out coffee and alcohol AREN'T hydrating!


----------



## thekzieg

Who knew?!


----------



## SE_FL

Nice to see someone taking advantage of the rule change.


----------



## thekzieg

Science is crazy stuff

TOP

  :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

both good though


----------



## P-E

beer better


----------



## SE_FL

Those same numbers will get more difficult tomorrow.


----------



## P-E

SE_FL said:


> Nice to see someone taking advantage of the rule change.


and time change.  extra hour of spamming


----------



## SE_FL

Noobs don't even know what they missed this past weekend.


----------



## P-E

signing off from the east


----------



## thekzieg

Dallas needs three more goals to actually advance


----------



## thekzieg

Unlikely to happen


----------



## SE_FL

thekzieg PE said:


> Science is crazy stuff
> 
> TOP
> 
> :bananalama:


You know what's crazy, watching a baby get born.


----------



## thekzieg

Hope this is the year for a sounders MLS cup championship


----------



## SE_FL

4 kids later I still don't know how it all fits inside her body.


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> You know what's crazy, watching a baby get born.


I may never see that. But I believe you.


----------



## thekzieg

Drank too much


----------



## SE_FL

I can't imagine having an alien inside me kicking me in the ribs for two months.


----------



## thekzieg

Water


----------



## thekzieg

Too much water


----------



## SE_FL

Chicks are tough...well at least mine is.


----------



## thekzieg

My dinner is drowning


----------



## SE_FL

burpees will help with the water issue


----------



## thekzieg

My dad was almost a pro soccer player


----------



## thekzieg

Crazy to think about how that might have turned out


----------



## thekzieg

Instead he joined the Navy


----------



## SE_FL

I coach 5-7 yr olds for youth soccer and make these poor kids do pushups and burpees. They love it, it's awesome.


----------



## thekzieg

And trolled the ocean in a nuclear sub


----------



## User1

Ymca

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

He's a cool guy


----------



## SE_FL

anything pro is tough on wife/kids, military is not much better.


----------



## thekzieg

Burpees are terrible


----------



## thekzieg

Pops was in the reserves by the time I came around


----------



## SE_FL

Friend wants my kids to play tee-ball. not interested.


----------



## thekzieg

Still worked in the shipyard though


----------



## thekzieg

Had to do sea trials on the subs


----------



## thekzieg

So it was just mom for about half the year


----------



## SE_FL

If you can last to reserves/retirement, it's not half bad.


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> Friend wants my kids to play tee-ball. not interested.


Baseball is boring. Soccer is better.


----------



## User1

I'm down with the idea of having kids

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

buddy works on oil rig. moneys good but suck with young kids.


----------



## User1

But I'm not really down with he idea of *having* kids

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> But I'm not really down with he idea of *having* kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Same. For sure.


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> I'm down with the idea of having kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Whats the hubby's thoughts on the idea?


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> buddy works on oil rig. moneys good but suck with young kids.


Woof. That'd be rough.


----------



## SE_FL

Two sets of friends adopted multiple kids from Asia, super cute kids.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Just now, thejulie said: I'm down with the idea of having kids Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the hubby's thoughts on the idea?
Click to expand...

Ha! There's not a hubby currently.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Two sets of friends adopted multiple kids from Asia, super cute kids.


Ya I'm down to adopt, too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> Ha! There's not a hubby currently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not a problem, lots more options these days.


----------



## User1

I'm not sure what is in the future. I just hope it involves travel, music, and wine.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And lots of smiles

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I mean, I'm sure I'll birth some babies, but hoooooooooooboy...That's gonna hurt.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: Ha! There's not a hubby currently. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem, lots more options these days.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Currently I don't see kids happening unless a hub happens and said hub wants kids.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

TOP!!!

My older brother got married, saved a few grand, they both quit their jobs and traveled Europe for 6 months before having kids.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> TOP!!!
> My older brother got married, saved a few grand, they both quit their jobs and traveled Europe for 6 months before having kids.


Want this life ^^^^^

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Sounders advance!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I mean, I'm sure I'll birth some babies, but hoooooooooooboy...That's gonna hurt.


Apparently it's not that bad. I don't believe "them"

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Sounders advance!


Woo soccur

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> TOP!!!
> 
> My older brother got married, saved a few grand, they both quit their jobs and traveled Europe for 6 months before having kids.


We're doing the less crazy version and just visiting Europe for 10 days.


----------



## User1

I'm a sucker for travel. Will go broke for travel and music.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

thekzieg PE said:


> I mean, I'm sure I'll birth some babies, but hoooooooooooboy...That's gonna hurt.


12 months after delivery the wife forgets about the pain. And all our kids were natural. Last three were delivered at home.


----------



## SE_FL

I still think she's kinda crazy.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> I still think she's kinda crazy.


Second. Not that that is a bad thing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> 12 months after delivery the wife forgets about the pain. And all our kids were natural. Last three were delivered at home.


And I hear it gets easier after the first one...But still...


----------



## SE_FL

Europe's tough to enjoy for 10 days, but better then staying at home. Pack it all in and save sleep for the plane trip.


----------



## SE_FL

I'm stuck with short trips for the next 7 years as far as I can tell. Might get up to NC next year but travel with four kids can be a bit rough.


----------



## SE_FL

Not rough for me. I don't care about hearing kids cry and complain for hours non-stop. But don't upset momma bear or no one is happy.


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> Europe's tough to enjoy for 10 days, but better then staying at home. Pack it all in and save sleep for the plane trip.


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I've never been, so I'm sure it'll all be overwhelming, but we're flying in and out o[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]f Copenhagen, taking a train through Germany and spending a few days in Paris.[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> I'm stuck with short trips for the next 7 years as far as I can tell. Might get up to NC next year but travel with four kids can be a bit rough.


Probably gets a lot more expensive, too!


----------



## SE_FL

thekzieg PE said:


> And I hear it gets easier after the first one...But still...


It gets easier until you start pushing 40, then no. Things don't really go back into place very easily.


----------



## SE_FL

thekzieg PE said:


> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I've never been, so I'm sure it'll all be overwhelming, but we're flying in and out o[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]f Copenhagen, taking a train through Germany and spending a few days in Paris.[/COLOR]


I'm personally not a fan of Paris, except for the food, wine and arts. Every big city has their trash and stench, Paris is no exception. My friend was pick-pocketed on the subway. Outside Paris is beautiful. Try to find a tour of a winery out in the country and get a chance to see the small town life. The farther you go away from the city the nicer everyone is.


----------



## User1

I want to see Paris! I want to see everywhere. I think somewhere in Europe will probably be on my next big trip list, but for now Thailand Laos and Cambodia!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Well gotta go, baby duty.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

We're getting married December 3rd then we leave for Thailand for 10 days then Tokyo for 3


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

flights are going to suck but trip should be great


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> flights are going to suck but trip should be great


That's awesome! Take notes and share suggestions when you return! I have a 7 hour layover in taipei and am going to fit in as much running around as I can in that amount of time too!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> That's awesome! Take notes and share suggestions when you return! I have a 7 hour layover in taipei and am going to fit in as much running around as I can in that amount of time too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


where are you going?


----------



## User1

Sea-tpe-bkk, Ayutthaya, Chiang Mai (elephant sanctuary and Angkor wat), luang prabang (laos), siem reap (Cambodia), Bangkok, phuket/krabi/koh phi phi, bkk-tpe hopefully taipei101, then back to seattle

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

2nd half of Feb 2017

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

!

Accidental double post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nice!

We're doing Bangkok, Krabi, Koh Samui then Tokyo


----------



## User1

Awesome! We were supposed to book our hop around flights today but I napped instead. Woops.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Awesome! We were supposed to book our hop around flights today but I napped instead. Woops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


i booked everything about 2 months later than i meant to. oops. too much work. too many naps. too much life.


----------



## User1

Maybe we'll do it tomorrow. Hard trying to coordinate between 3 time zones. Pst, cst, and whatever zone bkk is!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have a friend who has been working in bkk for the past year or so

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ok

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Going

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Early

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

One

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Try

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Kick

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

This

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wish

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Luck

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Goodnight!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Hello goodnight.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

goodnight!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

people wake up!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and now go to sleep


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and wake up again!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my bed sheets are in the dryer...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and theyre taking forever


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

FOREVER!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

so who is going to win the election?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

heres a 45 minutes special on trump's 757


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

you're welcome


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and heres a 7 minute clip of the ATC recordings of Pence' 737 (eastern 3452) going off the end of the runway


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

you're welcome


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wake up people!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

im bored and not sleepy


----------



## NJmike PE

Rules reinstated


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you!


----------



## SE_FL

Rules are made for breaking!


----------



## matt267 PE

this should be interesting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> Rules reinstated


Party pooper alert.


----------



## matt267 PE

He must have a case of the Mondays.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules!


----------



## TWJ PE

Morning cliff bar and spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Y'all are way late... I voted over a week ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

But without rules, there'll be complete chaos.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

rules are for your own good


----------



## matt267 PE

^ I actually agree with that.

No rules can lead to a negative post count.


----------



## RickJames

Rules only apply if you are in the system, im undocumented

FREEDOM!!!


----------



## User1

I have so much sinus pressure this morning I might die.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

monday mornings suck

With DST i felt like i was so late to work this morning, not used to sun on the drive in


----------



## User1

It does feel like I'm getting a late start when it's the same start I always get lately

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Damn time change makes the day feel off. Especially on a Monday.


----------



## snickerd3

kids woke up sunday at the new 6:30 am time...today i had to drag their asses out of bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still sleeping.


----------



## thekzieg

Who's winning?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie said:


> @NJmike PE prob or @Audi driver, P.E.


Huh?


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Damn time change makes the day feel off. Especially on a Monday.


What time change?


----------



## matt267 PE

Just roll with it.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> On 11/5/2016 at 9:11 PM, thejulie said: @NJmike PE prob or @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Someone asked who farted.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

How do people have time to post in here on the weekend?


----------



## Wolverine

I would like some spamento cheese dip.


----------



## ruggercsc

Is that a high school class in our conference room or the older siblings of the pilot for my flight this afternoon?


----------



## Ble_PE

Why was the weekend so dang short?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> How do people have time to post in here on the weekend?


I was on the couch/in bed sick all weekend

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

That sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> How do people have time to post in here on the weekend?


I simply ignore my real life responsibilities.


----------



## akwooly

all right more coffee


----------



## RickJames

Ble_PE said:


> Why was the weekend so dang short?


Repaired contacts on bike starter switch in gfs driveway..hint easier from the backside.

Replaced all fixtures in a bathroom, pretty sure electric wasnt code but im not redoing whole house.

I think im trading in gf when they start selling good robots.


----------



## matt267 PE

RickJames said:


> I think im trading in gf when they start selling good robots.


Get a robot with a mute button and you'll be all set.


----------



## LifeSucks

thejulie said:


> I was on the couch/in bed sick all weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Bummer, I know the feeling. I had to go to the ER yesterday. Kidney Stone.


----------



## thekzieg

Since when does spamming take time?


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Kidney Stone.


Ouch. That sucks. Hopefully you're feeling better.


----------



## User1

Yikes! Ditto to feeling better

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

Thanks @thejulie and @matt267 PE. After the stone passed, I'm feeling much better!


----------



## ruggercsc

My remote must be broken.  I tried to mute my wife and I got slapped "upside the head"  instead.  Do I need a replace the remote or the wife?


----------



## NJmike PE

top ten posters are as follows:



*P-E*

November 1


309 posts




*thejulie*
Tuesday at 08:28 PM


270 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


259 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


184 posts




*glockjacket*
October 31


141 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


55 posts




*knight1fox3*
October 31


54 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


40 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


36 posts




*SE_FL*
Wednesday at 12:25 AM


36 posts


----------



## SE_FL

I'm embarrassed that 36 posts gets me in the top 10. Results are definitely going to be late this year.


----------



## TWJ PE

Double post buster spam.


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> I'm embarrassed that 36 posts gets me in the top 10. Results are definitely going to be late this year.


I guess the kids these days just take the exam cause it's fun?


----------



## Ble_PE

How do you make the day go by faster?


----------



## snickerd3

take a nap?


----------



## SE_FL

Naps are necessary, if I can get a nap once a month my productivity goes up and the honey do list starts shrinking.


----------



## Ble_PE

A nap would be great!


----------



## akwooly

short work week!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You mean if I am not in the top 10 I won't pass?


----------



## akwooly

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> You mean if I am not in the top 10 I won't pass?


for you they will take away your PE.


----------



## User1

i napped for 8 hours total this weekend. 5 hours saturday, 3 hours sunday, along with about 12 hours sleep friday night and saturday night. 

it made the weekend go by faster, so my guess is naps would definitely make the work day go faster too. educated guess. 25% probability?


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I guess the kids these days just take the exam cause it's fun?


NO.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, when's it going to be lunchtime already?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Man, when's it going to be lunchtime already?!


quittin time in 60 minutes


----------



## MetsFan

^^Same here... thought it would've been quittin time now if it wasn't for this time change.


----------



## LifeSucks

NJmike PE said:


> quittin time in 60 minutes


30 min for me!  :-D


----------



## Ble_PE

No comment.


----------



## NJmike PE

LifeSucks said:


> 30 min for me!  :-D


I  can't hear you w/o an  AV


----------



## akwooly

five mins to lunch!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleepy after lunch


----------



## Ble_PE

Sleepy before lunch.


----------



## User1

sleepy during lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

almost dinner time


----------



## frazil

Home!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

still sleepy


----------



## User1

ridic


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## SE_FL

I'm starving. Need a snack before dinner, no telling what my dad is bringing for food tonight, or what time.


----------



## User1

we have string cheese in the fridge at the office  :thankyou:


----------



## akwooly

hip flexor and quad stretch. my desk is killing me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why won't this damn laminator heat up?


----------



## akwooly

is it plugged in?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> is it plugged in?


is that a theoretical electrical engineering question?


----------



## akwooly

actually more of a philosophical question.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well technically, we're all plugged in.


----------



## matt267 PE

https://vimeo.com/190635821

She says it fine


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Why won't this damn laminator heat up?


Is it female?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is it female?


That's my problem. I can't find the little button.


----------



## Ble_PE

Try offering it money.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Try offering it money.


It just laminated my 20.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

try a 100


----------



## Dleg

Hola!

I see Alaska is well represented in this spam a thon!


----------



## Ble_PE

Alaska and Hawaii!


----------



## Dleg

49 and 50!!!!


----------



## akwooly

wOOt!


----------



## Ble_PE

5-0 baby!


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> Alaska and Hawaii!


the freak states


----------



## Dleg

Now let's hear soem representation from the Territories!!!

oh I guess there isn't anymore?


----------



## Ble_PE

What happened to our international fugitive, @Dexman PE PMP?


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> try a 100


Too rich for my blood.


----------



## EB NCEES REP




----------



## Dleg

^Garbage disposal.


----------



## Ble_PE

Even though I'm as southern as they come, I've never been a fan of grits. When I did eat them, it was with butter though.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cheese grits with fried fish


----------



## akwooly

grits with lots of butter and salt.


----------



## matt267 PE

never had em.


----------



## Ble_PE

Now that completely ignores shrimp n' grits because those are awesome!


----------



## akwooly

now i am hungry


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Now that completely ignores shrimp n' grits because those are awesome!


Yum

I tried plain grits when I didn't know better and was working in Raleigh. Luckily I drove down to visit a friend in Georgia and they made me some s&amp;gs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

post sunset vibes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for quittin' time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm read for bed time.


----------



## akwooly

no sleep till brooklyn


----------



## Road Guy

It's baked potato bar night at our house.......

Is there anything that a cheap can of hormel chili doesn't make taste better?


----------



## Ble_PE

So does that mean I can go to sleep in a couple of hours?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i'm too tired to cook or go out but i'm too hungry to sleep....#reallifeproblems


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> It's baked potato bar night at our house.......
> 
> Is there anything that a cheap can of hormel chili doesn't make taste better?


There are things that I would lick whipped cream off of, but chili would just be gross.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to hit the road!


----------



## frazil

Time to hit the hay...it's like 9:15. Sad!


----------



## P-E

MIL made dinner for us tonight.  Took me an hour to clean the pots, pans and kitchen.  She made pasta and meatballs.   I can't imagine what pasta primavera would entail.


----------



## User1

Geez

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wow


----------



## SE_FL

That's about 4 beers worth of dishes!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

that 70s show marathon until i fall asleep


----------



## User1

Should I stay home tomorrow or not

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

stay home


----------



## User1

1/0. But I have lots to get done tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Habib

Neither Trump nor Hillary will do your work.


----------



## matt267 PE

My oldest daughter has no school on election day.


----------



## akwooly

Good night!


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't it morning in AK?


----------



## JHW 3d

I miss the good ol days when when Tapatalk showed a users full profile. I care about things like what kind of calculator someone uses. You know, important stuff.


----------



## JHW 3d

I miss the good ol days when when Tapatalk showed a users full profile. I care about things like what kind of calculator someone uses. You know, important stuff.


----------



## User1

2am potty break spam. Bye

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Was there glitter?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GOOD MORNING ENGINEERS OF THE USA and California and New York!


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> Isn't it morning in AK?


It is now.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Was there glitter?


No glitter.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Was there glitter?


No glitter.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> post sunset vibes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Jealous of your view.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## NJmike PE

where's the starbucks?


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> where's the starbucks?


Behind me and also to my left. And also down the street to my left. And also down the street a little farther to my right. And also...


----------



## User1

These desks are too clean. And Starbucks is 5 floors down.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> These desks are too clean. And Starbucks is 5 floors down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's the storage side of my desk. This is the working side of my desk...I can't do too much clutter...


----------



## NJmike PE

I agree w/ kz


----------



## akwooly

yeah, my office is mess.


----------



## User1

I'm going to clean my desk today and make you all proud.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I am not going to and disappoint everyone.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my desk is always a mess


----------



## User1

Sorry glock that is not a mess

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

current state of affairs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Sorry glock that is not a mess
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


i actually cleaned for some VIP guests today


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> Should I stay home tomorrow or not
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


There's a thread for that exact question.


----------



## User1

stickies make me happy and feel like I get sh*t done

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 12 hours ago, thejulie said: Should I stay home tomorrow or not Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There's a thread for that exact question.
Click to expand...

What! Where?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> I am not going to and disappoint everyone.


So much disappointment ahead!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> What! Where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Just follow the links...


----------



## User1

I don't see links. I blame Tapatalk. Unless you're trolling me! Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

It's definitely tapatalk. That ish is useless.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

blah


----------



## akwooly

agreed


----------



## thekzieg

Coworker had her baby 8 weeks early...whoops.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Coworker had her baby 8 weeks early...whoops.


Woops!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

be proud. Let me pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Coworker had her baby 8 weeks early...whoops.


slight miscalculation


----------



## akwooly

noice


----------



## Dleg

Good morning from Alaska!  And this just now, a full rainbow at 12 degrees Fahrenheit.  Odd.  Hopefully a good omen on election day?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> View attachment 8772


Nice corner filing system. :thumbs:


----------



## akwooly

Dentist.


----------



## envirotex

working from home spam


----------



## thekzieg

Can I go home yet? No focus today!!


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg PE said:


> Can I go home yet? No focus today!!


right?  I got nothing, and two deadlines in front of me.


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> right?  I got nothing, and two deadlines in front of me.


Woof. That's the worst.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I've been home all day.


----------



## RickJames

At least u got a window.


----------



## thekzieg

lunch time!


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter asked if I saw the movies "Constipation?" When I told her no, she said it's because "it never came out."


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter asked if I saw the movies "Constipation?" When I told her no, she said it's because "it never came out."


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahalololollllllll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maji

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter asked if I saw the movies "Constipation?" When I told her no, she said it's because "it never came out."


ha ha ha.... great joke!!


----------



## User1

65 and sunny in SEA again today. Went to the food trucks and sat outside for lunch! #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter asked if I saw the movies "Constipation?" When I told her no, she said it's because "it never came out."


:tv:  This made my hour, been sitting in an all day design review since 7am and needed something to laugh about


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad I could help. At 9y/o I never know what she's going to say.


----------



## akwooly

good stuff matty.


----------



## thekzieg

Still at work...still lacking motivation...


----------



## Ble_PE

What day is it?


----------



## akwooly

deadlift day.


----------



## thekzieg

Boozeday


----------



## User1

2754.6kips


----------



## thekzieg

ASD or LRFD?

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> ASD or LRFD?TOP
> 
> :bananalama:


Seismic weight . Will be asd /wood

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

2 more hours.


----------



## User1

I didnt have the focus to get Cs today. Left early instead because







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

kiddos turn at the dentist.


----------



## matt267 PE

Politics suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules suck too.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We have no rules


----------



## User1

Did somebody say no rules?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

This election is like when you get home and suddenly have to pee and have to walk cross legged and just hope you make it in time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Which I also did in real life tonight.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hahaha


----------



## User1

It's just a jump to the left

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

jump to the left? politics?!


----------



## User1

And then a Step to the riiiiiiiiiiight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> jump to the left? politics?!


Aaaaaah politics.

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58229321836cb/CwyFbyfXAAAC97N.mp4

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Habib

And now the stock market is freaking out.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

freaking out majorly


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

guess theyre upset all that money they gave clinton isnt working as well as they thought....we'll see though


----------



## akwooly

This can't be happening


----------



## User1

Freaking so hard.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I wish exam results were released like the election

@glockjacket with 85% reporting in is failing

@matt267 PE with 100% reporting is passing

@thekzieg PE with 100% reporting is passing

@thejulie with 50% reporting is too close to call


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> I wish exam results were released like the election@glockjacket with 85% reporting in is failing
> 
> @matt267 PE with 100% reporting is passing
> 
> @thekzieg PE with 100% reporting is passing
> 
> @thejulie with 50% reporting is too close to call


Omg my fate is so scary in both real life and fake exam predictions

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Omg my fate is so scary in both real life and fake exam predictions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


more updates to come

other noobs can be added too


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: Omg my fate is so scary in both real life and fake exam predictions Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> more updates to comeother noobs can be added too
Click to expand...

I tried to recruit some!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wait! A vote for another noob is a vote against me! This is rigged!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Wait! A vote for another noob is a vote against me! This is rigged!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


false.   More noobs better your odds

(more work, better odds, makes sense right?)


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> Just now, thejulie said: Wait! A vote for another noob is a vote against me! This is rigged! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> false.   More noobs better your odds(more work, better odds, makes sense right?)
Click to expand...

I can't find the formula for this in the CERM

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> I can't find the formula for this in the CERM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Its in the CSE manual


----------



## User1

Sh.t

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> Sh.t
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


yep, we might be second class citizens here (cough cough) but its there


----------



## Road Guy

Here at EB we love all the peoples.... except storm water modelers from Orlando....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Then wheres the CSE forum?


----------



## Road Guy

CSE = ???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

aye aye!


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> CSE = ???


This. X2

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

aye aye aye aye!


----------



## MetsFan

Good bye 401k

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Is there anything he can't bankrupt?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no politics in the spam forum!


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I can't find the formula for this in the CERM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It's just a theory.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> It's just a theory.


yea whatever Civils! Try turning on the lights or drinking water without us control guys!


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> no politics in the spam forum!


I thought there were no rules?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> I thought there were no rules?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


blame @matt267 PE

hes why we cant have nice things


----------



## User1

Rude

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I like nice things!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

blame @matt267 PE

all his fault


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i dont know why its beat up on @matt267 PE night

but i am sure he deserves it!


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> i dont know why its beat up on @matt267 PE night
> 
> but i am sure he deserves it!


I thought that was every night?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Going to sleep hopeful bye

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> I thought that was every night?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


very true


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Just now, matt267 PE said: It's just a theory.
> 
> 
> 
> yea whatever Civils! Try turning on the lights or drinking water without us control guys!
Click to expand...

You damn control guys have made things more complicated than they have to be.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just cheched cnn.com and realized I'm dreaming right now anyway. I hope I wake up soon. I don't like where this dream is going.


----------



## JHW 3d

CNN guys and gals are still cranking it at 4am. Holy shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit. I couldn't go back to sleep this morning. I've been up since 0330hr. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## User1

I can't

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Good morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder how easy it is to become a PE in Canada.


----------



## NJmike PE

How has this not hit 2k yet


----------



## akwooly

I am really sure I am in the upside down


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> You damn control guys have made things more complicated than they have to be.


duh, job security.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I wonder how easy it is to become a PE in Canada.


I believe its the P.Eng there

Double the letters so it must be doubly hard


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is there any rules today?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is there any rules today?


There are rules. But no body cares.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

dont care


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Let's have a party!!


----------



## thekzieg

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe a few strippers?


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


right now?


----------



## matt267 PE

opcorn:


----------



## matt267 PE

@TxMechEng and @I.ELKADY, get your spam on while you wait for results. It's kind of a big deal around here. Plus, statistics show that the more you spam, the greater the chances of passing.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> @TxMechEng and @I.ELKADY, get your spam on while you wait for results. It's kind of a big deal around here. Plus, statistics show that the more you spam, the greater the chances of passing.


AND, the NCEES will not release the results until the post-count quota is met for this thread  :true:

:thumbs:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> AND, the NCEES will not release the results until the post-count quota is met for this thread  :true:
> 
> :thumbs:


This is a fact.


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> How has this not hit 2k yet


Because rules!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

To hell with the rules.


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> Because rules!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


find a way to work within them. come on engineer


----------



## User1

I don't wanna go to work today but I don't want to stay home in despair either

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I also am so tired.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: Because rules! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> find a way to work within them. come on engineer
Click to expand...

Not a pro yet. I guess I could just quote people's posts repeatedly to make it not be double posting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


Yep

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Let's have a party!!


Will there be whiskey?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I wonder how easy it is to become a PE in Canada.


Ugh, metric

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, those are still double posting (ie back to back posts) but who the hell cares.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can deal with metric.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Well, those are still double posting (ie back to back posts) but who the hell cares.


i dont care


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I can deal with metric.


Blah. I have a room I can rent in Australia so there's that

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

meh i still dont care


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

still dont care! what up!


----------



## thekzieg

I think I'm just going to stay in Paris.


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> right now?


Whenever. The world is ending soon anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE

sweet


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was quite upset this morning. But she also said she's happen that Clinton lost because she wants to be the first female president.


----------



## Road Guy

no my daughter is going to be!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> My daughter was quite upset this morning. But she also said she's happen that Clinton lost because she wants to be the first female president.






Road Guy said:


> no my daughter is going to be!


duh, women will never be president!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

ugh


----------



## MetsFan

Cmon lunch time


----------



## Road Guy

I could go for a philly cheese steak!


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> philly cheese steak


that actually sounds good.


----------



## Road Guy

I have eaten overly healthy this week, need to balance it out today..


----------



## User1

this made me lol


----------



## RickJames

Ok, which one of you CE's wants to design a wall??


----------



## Ble_PE

That would mean I'd actually have to do some work, right?


----------



## RickJames

Well, i think we are in pre planning phase now, so brainstorming first.

And budget is 20 Billion.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, but who's paying?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is the wall to keep things in? Or to keep things out?


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is the wall to keep things in? Or to keep things out?


Yes.


----------



## matt267 PE

can we build the wall out of spam?


----------



## Ble_PE

^Sure, if you want all the Hawaiians to move to the Southwest.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are they going to pay?


----------



## User1

Will they bring pineapples? Is that an incorrect stereotype?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pineapples.


----------



## Ble_PE

There is nothing like a fresh Hawaiian pineapple.


----------



## Dleg

And a slice of pineapple on top of griled spam is the best.

or so I would assume.


----------



## Road Guy

also diced pineapple goes well with cottage chees!  &amp; Apples &amp; Pens!


----------



## matt267 PE

Cottage cheese if f'n gross. But I do agree with apples and pens.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I like pineapples.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Cottage cheese if f'n gross. But I do agree with apples and pens.


cottage cheese is fantastic. 

apples and pens together results in a wasted portion of apple. i do not agree with this.


----------



## RickJames

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, but who's paying?


Duh, we build a printing press and the cash...no worries.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> apples and pens together results in a wasted portion of apple. i do not agree with this.


Don't tell this guy that:


----------



## User1

I'm all for mixing prints, just not those.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Candy likes pineapples.


----------



## Ble_PE

^I'll give her a hand with her pineapples.


----------



## akwooly

lunch seems so far away


----------



## Ble_PE

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Candy likes pineapples.


And I like Candy.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm liking were this thread is potentially going


----------



## Ble_PE

The gutter?


----------



## User1

im going to have ice cream for lunch.


----------



## matt267 PE

will it be pineapple flavored?


----------



## NJmike PE

pooping glitter


----------



## Ble_PE

Dole whip.


----------



## User1

probably not pineapple flavored, and probably not glitter. please keep inquiring about the glitter though!!!


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

also, CAN'T I JUST LIKE THINGS ALREADY!


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> Dole whip.


so jelly


----------



## NJmike PE

no double triple posts @thejulie


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunch.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

Hilary is president- elect


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

Donald Trump is the Pope


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

Everyone who has passed the PE Exam has actually failed it.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

Everyone who has failed it has passed it.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

The cut score is 80.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

The cut score is 0.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

All pencil colors for the exam are always the same.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

All pencil colors for the exam are always different.


----------



## ruggercsc

If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

The idea is to get as many incorrect answers as possible.


----------



## ruggercsc

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Candy likes pineapples.


If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

She is with me.


----------



## ruggercsc

Ble_PE said:


> Dole whip.


If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere: 

This is what my poop is like.


----------



## akwooly

marijuana is legal in Cali, Mass and Nevada now.


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie said:


> this made me lol


Ambassador to Jamaica appointment ceremony.


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> marijuana is legal in Cali, Mass and Nevada now.


Unless you work for pretty much any major corporation...


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> no double triple posts @thejulie


Busted. ????????????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

HA HA! YOURE IN TROUBLE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Glad its not me!


----------



## matt267 PE

And you all were blaming me.


----------



## thekzieg

old habits...


----------



## Ble_PE

There's a reason for that.


----------



## RickJames

ruggercsc said:


> If the multiverse theory is true, Somewhere:
> 
> All pencil colors for the exam are always the same.


This happened!!  Same Green as i had in 2014...$400 plus expenses and i cant even get a new color.


----------



## RickJames

akwooly said:


> marijuana is legal in Cali, Mass and Nevada now.


Road trip!   But unfortunately my employer frowns on this.


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie said:


> Busted. ????????????
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I somehow woke up in the wrong universe in the multiverse.  The Cubs are World series champions, Biff Tannen is president, and there is some lame rule about double, triple, quadruple, whatever posts in the October Spam-athon.  Pardon me while I try to find my correct universe (or at least the universe where Miss Pineapples is with me).


----------



## cdc0001

akwooly said:


> marijuana is legal in Cali, Mass and Nevada now.


Also Florida (medical)


----------



## matt267 PE

The MA boarder is a 15min drive for me. Not that I'm interested in that crap.


----------



## thekzieg

But it's good to know...


----------



## RickJames

matt267 PE said:


> The MA boarder is a 15min drive for me. Not that I'm interested in that crap.


True could not handle demotivation but me or mine needs some for medicinal reasons got 0 qualms.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunch...


----------



## User1

ruggercsc said:


> I somehow woke up in the wrong universe in the multiverse.  The Cubs are World series champions, Biff Tannen is president, and there is some lame rule about double, triple, quadruple, whatever posts in the October Spam-athon.  Pardon me while I try to find my correct universe (or at least the universe where Miss Pineapples is with me).


good luck. send care packages!


----------



## RickJames

Ble_PE said:


> Still waiting on lunch...


Id try the pineapples.


----------



## Dleg

Boy, some people just can't let this politics stuff go....


----------



## matt267 PE

These people are all full of shit.

$200 million in bonds will NOT create thosands of jobs. It's going to create debt we can't afford.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Boy, some people just can't let this politics stuff go....


Give it a couple of days, they'll be back to grieving Harambe in no time.


----------



## Road Guy

Rest in peace Harambe


----------



## matt267 PE

Who?


----------



## Road Guy

It's called Google


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Who is google?


----------



## Ble_PE

Come on quittin' time!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

At the airport on my way to the square state that always smells like pot


----------



## akwooly

RickJames said:


> Road trip!   But unfortunately my employer frowns on this.


time to find a new job!


----------



## User1

Sometimes this bird visits me and supervises. He hasn't visited in a while, but there was a black pigeon that visited this morning. I wasn't fast enough to snap a photo though. My friends have fun making this guy into memes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

He's white so he's out celebrating the presidential election.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Where's his Make America Great Again hat?


----------



## akwooly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to hit the road!


----------



## Dleg

Yes it is!  Hey wait, aren't you another hour or two behind us even here in Alaska?


----------



## SE_FL

New babies are like portable heaters. Still don't want to put him down though. I love the grumpy old man faces he makes.


----------



## Road Guy

Haven't held one of those in a long time!


----------



## thekzieg

Whelp. Gunman just opened fire into a crowd IN FRONT OF MY WORK. Thank God I was home already, but holy shit. Can I just work from home forever?


----------



## SE_FL

thekzieg PE said:


> Whelp. Gunman just opened fire into a crowd IN FRONT OF MY WORK. Thank God I was home already, but holy shit. Can I just work from home forever?


Holy ?!  Yes. Unless your home gets broken into. Then you should go back to work. What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## Sarturo

matt267 PE said:


> Who?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Harambe


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg PE said:


> Whelp. Gunman just opened fire into a crowd IN FRONT OF MY WORK. Thank God I was home already, but holy shit. Can I just work from home forever?


What?!?!? hmy:


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> What?!?!? hmy:


http://komonews.com/news/local/gunman-at-large-after-shooting-5-people-in-downtown-seattle


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 8 minutes ago, envirotex said: What?!?!? hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/gunman-at-large-after-shooting-5-people-in-downtown-seattle
Click to expand...

Now I know approximately where you work. Also, glad you're ok.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 9 minutes ago, thekzieg PE said: Whelp. Gunman just opened fire into a crowd IN FRONT OF MY WORK. Thank God I was home already, but holy shit. Can I just work from home forever?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy ?!  Yes. Unless your home gets broken into. Then you should go back to work. What a crazy world we live in.
Click to expand...

I had a canvasser walk into my apartment the other day.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

finally made it to the hotel, early morning yuck


----------



## NJmike PE

We're not even at 2k yet...

F the rules. No rules until 10k. Go get it people


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yeah! Rules suck!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So, the 10,001 post if a double post gets banned? Gotta have some fun reinstating the rules!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> So, the 10,001 post if a double post gets banned? Gotta have some fun reinstating the rules!


Deal. Hopefully it you


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Haven't held one of those in a long time!


I'll ship you mine.



thekzieg PE said:


> Whelp. Gunman just opened fire into a crowd IN FRONT OF MY WORK. Thank God I was home already, but holy shit. Can I just work from home forever?


That's scary. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My money's on cat lady, once she gets going....


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw the rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

We live in a different time now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Free spam. Come get your spam.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RickJames

So is regurgitated spam better for you?


----------



## RickJames

And should we change the name of the thread as its November?


----------



## matt267 PE

RickJames said:


> So is regurgitated spam better for you?


It can't be any worse....


----------



## matt267 PE

RickJames said:


> And should we change the name of the thread as its November?


nope, it's for the October Exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't ask questions.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

And recruit new spammers.


----------



## matt267 PE

@I.ELKADY, @SK82, @TxMechEng, @Brono, @Jmcc06, @RipCap, Come get your free spam. It free with no rules. It's an easy way to pass the time, make a few internet friends, and pad you post count. 

All the cool people are doing it. Plus, there will be no results until this thread reaches 18k posts. And the top 10 posters tend to all be or become PE's by the December.


----------



## LifeSucks

Good Morning Spam! Happy Thursday from Houston!


----------



## SE_FL

No rules! I expect to see the pages turn.


----------



## akwooly

Happy birthday Marines!


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> @I.ELKADY, @SK82, @TxMechEng, @Brono, @Jmcc06, @RipCap, Come get your free spam. It free with no rules. It's an easy way to pass the time, make a few internet friends, and pad you post count.
> 
> All the cool people are doing it. Plus, there will be no results until this thread reaches 18k posts. And the top 10 posters tend to all be or become PE's by the December.


 There's a direct correlation to being a successful spammer and passing the PE exam.


----------



## SE_FL

We just had an inspection where a carport collapsed and it appears to be a pretty obvious error by the engineer of record.  Another reminder don't sign and seal drawings that dont meet code.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Nothing to do at work today!!


----------



## thekzieg

NO RULES


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Just waiting on 4


----------



## thekzieg

I'm gonna get so little done today!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to mow yard when I get home


----------



## thekzieg

I can't wait!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be asleep or working?


----------



## thekzieg

But for reals. We need more newbs.


----------



## cdc0001

NO SHOES NO SHIRT..... YES SERVICE


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Send me some work


----------



## thekzieg

And I gotta get ready for work.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Just kidding


----------



## cdc0001

Newb here


----------



## thekzieg

Aka, going to the death zone.


----------



## LifeSucks

Sitting in another design review today flipping through drawing comments


----------



## thekzieg

So crazy that the shooting happened right by the stabby McDonald's... What're the odds?!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You better get a cap gun!


----------



## LifeSucks

cdc0001 said:


> Newb here


Same here, optimistically spamming away to pass the time waiting for PE results


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought I saw a newb??


----------



## thekzieg

@cdc0001 @LifeSucks rules are suspended till we get to 10k, so you better start spitting all your best nonsense!


----------



## LifeSucks

thekzieg PE said:


> @cdc0001 @LifeSucks rules are suspended till we get to 10k, so you better start spitting all your best nonsense!


----------



## akwooly

Woohooo! Three day weekend!


----------



## akwooly

Shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

Shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

Shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

Catch any fish lately?


----------



## LifeSucks

So what's for Breakfast. The cinnamon raisin bagel I was bribed with made sitting in this meeting better.


----------



## akwooly

Eight eggs, toast, Greek yogurt and banana


----------



## csb

IT'S THE TIIIIMMMEEE OF YOUR LIFE

SO LIVE IT WELL


----------



## Road Guy

Stuck in traffic and have to P really bad post


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> Woohooo! Three day weekend!


Are you saying it's Friday?


----------



## envirotex

LifeSucks said:


> So what's for Breakfast. The cinnamon raisin bagel I was bribed with made sitting in this meeting better.


English muffin.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

AK.


----------



## envirotex

Nothing.  I still got nothing.  Met the deadlines, now I have to review, and I got nothing.


----------



## envirotex

Nothing.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Caught bunch of damn sharks


----------



## envirotex

This week is pretty much done.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you moving to Canada?


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got bored, so I moved plotter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got bored, so I moved plotter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got bored, so I moved plotter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got bored, so I moved plotter


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Boss is making me go to top golf on Monday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Boss is making me go to top golf on Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Boss is making me go to top golf on Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Boss is making me go to top golf on Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I went to Canada one time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I went to Canada one time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I went to Canada one time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They kept giving me funny money


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They kept giving me funny money


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They kept giving me funny money


----------



## LifeSucks

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I went to Canada one time


me too, it was cold eh


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Canada has strippers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And bacon


----------



## geomane

Sittin on the toilet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

TMI


----------



## LifeSucks

Ship Wreck PE said:


> And bacon


can't forget the poutine


----------



## Road Guy

Take off you hoser


----------



## envirotex

And moose.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex

ok. back to work.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

Is there any reference material for spamming?  I'm a virgin at this.


----------



## envirotex

Currently the rules are suspended...


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> Welcome back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 18,000 posts. The rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> No double posts
> 
> Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)
> 
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme
> 
> And try to keep it to some kind of quality spam post, not just a post count padder
> 
> 
> These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TYME". Good luck and happy spamming.


See post one...


----------



## envirotex

@NJmike PE has the power...


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex

the lyrical Jesse James...


----------



## envirotex

it's gettin' kinda hectic


----------



## envirotex

Quality I possess, and say I'm fresh
When my voice goes through the mesh
Of the microphone, that I am holding
Copy written lyrics, so they can't be stolen
If they all Snap, don't need the police
To try to save them, your voice don't see
So peace, stay off my back
Or I will attack and you don't want that


----------



## envirotex

ha...up next, Funky Cold Medina.


----------



## envirotex

ok. back to work now, for real.


----------



## envirotex

we out.


----------



## User1

i have been having a very peaceful and informative albeit emotionally charged political discussion on the facebook and i'm pretty proud to call these civil people my friends.


----------



## User1

yes i call it the facebook because when I WAS YOUR AGE you had to have a .edu email and it was www.thefacebook.com.


----------



## User1

the facebook


----------



## User1

the julie


----------



## User1

the ohio state


----------



## User1

the presidents of the united states of america


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

millions of peaches

peaches fo free


----------



## User1

just replaces fo free with fo me in a few of those and sing.


----------



## User1

because tomorrow is friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1




----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> the presidents of the united states of america


Ever see them in concert? They are Awesome


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Ever see them in concert? They are Awesome


I have not. I would love to though!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Canada has strippers






Ship Wreck PE said:


> And bacon


But Canadian Bacon isn't real bacon.



SK82 said:


> Is there any reference material for spamming?  I'm a virgin at this.


Nope, no reference material. But congrats on your broken cherry. 



envirotex said:


> See post one...


NO RULES!!!


----------



## SE_FL

SK82 said:


> Is there any reference material for spamming?  I'm a virgin at this.


Historical records are archived for your viewing pleasure, but you will see that when rules are suspended, anything goes.

Dont waste thyme reading old threads, just spam away!


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality spam is always good.


----------



## SE_FL

Site inspection where I get to graffiti some concrete balconies.


----------



## envirotex

He asked for spam references...


----------



## envirotex

And I did say that rules are suspended...


----------



## envirotex

Unfortunately, Mike is in charge though...since he owns the thread.


----------



## envirotex

Rules can be reinstated at any TYME... :bananalama:


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Stuck in traffic and have to P really bad post


Just hang it out the window.


----------



## TWJ PE

thejulie said:


>


It's Friday for me... just saying!


----------



## envirotex

XO @matt267 PE


----------



## envirotex

I really wish we still had a counter...


----------



## envirotex

2081


----------



## envirotex

2082


----------



## envirotex

2083


----------



## envirotex

2084


----------



## envirotex

2085


----------



## envirotex

2086


----------



## envirotex

2087


----------



## envirotex

2088


----------



## envirotex

2089


----------



## envirotex

2090


----------



## envirotex

ok.  back to work again.


----------



## akwooly

innn


----------



## akwooly

outtt


----------



## User1

Tapatalk has a counter

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> XO @matt267 PE


Kisses and hugs for you too.


----------



## LifeSucks

Lunchtime post


----------



## User1

It's not sunny and 65 in Seattle today. The fog is coming to get me.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Babies make me tired and 9 yearolds stress me out. I want to get drunk and pass out.


----------



## User1

but if you're already tired, you could just pass out, then you wouldn't be dehydrated when you woke up therefore more awake!?


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> but if you're already tired, you could just pass out, then you wouldn't be dehydrated when you woke up therefore more awake!?


That's too much logic for me. 

TOP


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> millions of peachespeaches fo free


We have a strip club named peaches.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

thejulie said:


> It's not sunny and 65 in Seattle today. The fog is coming to get me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Cali cannabis fog?


----------



## RickJames

matt267 PE said:


> Babies make me tired and 9 yearolds stress me out. I want to get drunk and pass out.


means its time for SHOTS!

https://www.youtube.com/embed/kucHzuBQ3L0


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We have a strip club named peaches.


Are they free?


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## User1

shots


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> 1 minute ago, Ship Wreck PE said: We have a strip club named peaches.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they free?
Click to expand...

Yes, but they aren't very cute


----------



## User1

2125

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Yes, but they aren't very cute


I guess I'll have to do more shots.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> the julie


the kzieg had a the facebook, too.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> the kzieg had a the facebook, too.


say what now?


----------



## akwooly

akwooly had myspace.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> say what now?


matt apparently didn't have a the facebook. hence why he's not the matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> matt apparently didn't have a the facebook.


Facebook?


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> akwooly had myspace.


did you use animated glitter text? 

related - did your poop sparkle?

did you keep or delete tom?


----------



## geomane

Once I thought that the thought I thought was not the thought that I thought I thought...


----------



## geomane

is


----------



## geomane

am


----------



## geomane

are


----------



## geomane

was


----------



## geomane

were


----------



## geomane

be


----------



## geomane

being


----------



## geomane

been


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Facebook?


not facebook. THE facebook!


----------



## geomane

do


----------



## geomane

does


----------



## geomane

did


----------



## geomane

has


----------



## geomane

have


----------



## geomane

had


----------



## geomane

may


----------



## geomane

might


----------



## geomane

must


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> did you use animated glitter text?
> 
> related - did your poop sparkle?
> 
> did you keep or delete tom?


how could i delete my first friend!


----------



## geomane

can


----------



## geomane

could


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## geomane

will


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> akwooly had myspace.


I once got a message from someone that said he wanted to climb me like a monkey.

I am tall. 

I still haven't recovered.


----------



## geomane

would


----------



## geomane

shall


----------



## geomane

should


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> how could i delete my first friend!


weak!


----------



## geomane

HELPING VERBS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

Jmcc06 said:


> HELPING VERBS!!!!!!!!!!!


good on you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Jmcc06 said:


> HELPING VERBS!!!!!!!!!!!


Was that shit on the PE this year?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## geomane

It hasn't even been 2 weeks!

What the F


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> I once got a message from someone that said he wanted to climb me like a monkey.
> 
> I am tall.
> 
> I still haven't recovered.


wow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jmcc06 said:


> It hasn't even been 2 weeks!
> 
> What the F


2 down, 10 more to go.


----------



## geomane

matt267 PE said:


> Was that shit on the PE this year?


I can't tell you. I signed the NCEES agreement...


----------



## matt267 PE

Jmcc06 said:


> I can't tell you. I signed the NCEES agreement...


well played.

were there any of those helpy verby things in the agreement?


----------



## geomane

matt267 PE said:


> well played.
> 
> were there any of those helpy verby things in the agreement?


Yep. Helping verbs, linking verbs, verb transitives, adjectives, adverbs, plus more


----------



## Ble_PE

What's going on here?


----------



## geomane

The Shurley Method. I can't believe no one on here had this in elementary school.. around 5th grade.


----------



## MetsFan

Working tomorrow since it's a floater and have to bring my 5 year old in with me since there's no daycare.  Should be interesting.


----------



## geomane

They literally drilled that shit into our brains. Me and my brother will start reciting the jingles in front of our wives and they just think we're crazy


----------



## geomane

Mr. Morton is the subject of the sentence, and what the predicate says......


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> I once got a message from someone that said he wanted to climb me like a monkey.
> 
> I am tall.
> 
> I still haven't recovered.


that guy is real smooth.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> What's going on here?


Grammar lessons. Call @NJmike PE



Jmcc06 said:


> They literally drilled that shit into our brains. Me and my brother will start reciting the jingles in front of our wives and they just think we're crazy


Screw that crap. That's why I became an engineer.


----------



## akwooly

engineers don't need to write good.


----------



## Ble_PE

So, who's off tomorrow?


----------



## matt267 PE

I've got tomorrow off.


----------



## geomane

akwooly said:


> engineers don't need to write good.


Unless you have my job. Then, you have to prepare 100+ pg geotechnical reports.


----------



## geomane

I don't have a gov't job, so I have like 7 paid holidays.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jmcc06 said:


> Unless you have my job. Then, you have to prepare 100+ pg geotechnical reports.


haven't you heard of "ctrl-v" and "ctrl-c"


----------



## User1

^


----------



## Ble_PE

Jmcc06 said:


> Unless you have my job. Then, you have to prepare 100+ pg geotechnical reports.


Nobody reads them anyway.


----------



## geomane

Ble_PE said:


> Nobody reads them anyway.


Oh I know.. it's kinda sad


----------



## geomane

matt267 PE said:


> haven't you heard of "ctrl-v" and "ctrl-c"


A lot of it is just standard verbiage that we can copy and paste, IF it is a standard site with nothing out of the norm. I always hope that we don't drill shitty sites, because then the reports really suck balls to write.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fill the next report with spam and see if anyone notices.


----------



## geomane

The branch manager of our office years ago (God knows how he got his license) used to stamp huge stacks of reports at a time. Occasionally, the office staff would stick something in there such as "So and so owes me $50" or "My wife is a whore" and he would just go through them and stamp everything.


----------



## Ble_PE

How much longer until the weekend?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> How much longer until the weekend?


a lot.

too much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> How much longer until the weekend?


about 45 minutes.


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> Nobody reads them anyway.


only when shit goes wrong in the field.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> about 45 minutes.


GTFO


----------



## RickJames

Ble_PE said:


> How much longer until the weekend?


like an hour and half and then its time for..........


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> shots


x10


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> about 45 minutes.






akwooly said:


> GTFO


This.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> GTFO


Soon.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> This.


third.


----------



## matt267 PE

10k will never be here.


----------



## Ble_PE

I think we might go to the water park this weekend. Always a hit with the kiddos.


----------



## akwooly

im installing a dishwasher


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> im installing a dishwasher


That's fun


----------



## RickJames

akwooly said:


> im installing a dishwasher


its faster if you dont cut power


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes. Do it hot!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

RickJames said:


> 2 minutes ago, akwooly said: im installing a dishwasher
> 
> 
> 
> its faster if you dont cut power
Click to expand...

Or the water


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> I think we might go to the water park this weekend. Always a hit with the kiddos.






akwooly said:


> im installing a dishwasher


Looks like ak might be turning his kitchen into a water park this weekend.


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> im installing a dishwasher


Trying to come up with some classless, sexist joke but I'm struggling. Must be too tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Trying to come up with some classless, sexist joke but I'm struggling. Must be too tired.


@NJmike PE, help Ble out with this one.


----------



## akwooly

You all are welcome to come help. Payment in whiskey, beer and chicken wings.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Trying to come up with some classless, sexist joke but I'm struggling. Must be too tired.


----------



## akwooly

And when I say help I mean do it for me


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> You all are welcome to come help. Payment in whiskey, beer and chicken wings.


You're a bit too far away. Plus I'd freeze to death once I stepped off the airplane.


----------



## RickJames




----------



## Ble_PE

After work today I'm hitting the beach and helping mini-ble1 surf some.


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> You're a bit too far away. Plus I'd freeze to death once I stepped off the airplane.


i will lend you a coat.


----------



## RickJames

Ble_PE said:


> Trying to come up with some classless, sexist joke but I'm struggling. Must be too tired.


Why does the bride always wear white??


----------



## thekzieg

I'm gone all morning and this isn't even to 100 pages yet??


----------



## thekzieg

THE RULES ARE SUSPENDED


----------



## thekzieg

this is prime double posting time


----------



## Ble_PE

There's work to be done.


----------



## thekzieg

and yall are missing it


----------



## thekzieg

squandering it


----------



## thekzieg

where's the drive to get some results?

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

you wanna be in PE limbo forever???


----------



## thekzieg

Of course not!


----------



## thekzieg

so get to posting!


----------



## thekzieg

I think if spray tan manages to make it all the way to inauguration day, I'm getting a kitten.


----------



## thekzieg

gonna need something to help me get through the tough times ahead


----------



## thekzieg

besides alcohol


----------



## thekzieg

and drugs


----------



## thekzieg

obvs


----------



## Ble_PE

no motivation


----------



## Ble_PE

where'd it go?


----------



## thekzieg

no excuse


----------



## Ble_PE

Have you seen it?


----------



## thekzieg

this is the prime no motivation location


----------



## Ble_PE

send it back to me.


----------



## Dleg

WTF is going on here???


----------



## Ble_PE

along with a beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

cold.


----------



## Ble_PE

work


----------



## Ble_PE

can


----------



## thekzieg

just a free for all stream of consciousness outlet


----------



## Ble_PE

be finished


----------



## Ble_PE

later


----------



## Road Guy

anyone else have a case of fuck this shit?


----------



## Ble_PE

maybe


----------



## thekzieg

Dleg said:


> WTF is going on here???


Nothing! And that's the problem!


----------



## Ble_PE

i'll


----------



## thekzieg

Road Guy said:


> anyone else have a case of fuck this shit?


Only when I'm awake


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> gonna need something to help me get through the tough times ahead


weed


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> anyone else have a case of fuck this shit?


Me, me, me!!!


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> weed


over it


----------



## Dleg

Too busy to SPAM properly.  See ya!


----------



## thekzieg

spam goes great with lunch


----------



## akwooly

trying to read cultural resources reports....


----------



## akwooly

spam and rice


----------



## thekzieg

salads till europe


----------



## thekzieg

that's the plan


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> over it


meth


----------



## thekzieg

cheat days for thanksgiving and christmas, obvs


----------



## thekzieg

and also for the hubs birthday brew tour through portland


----------



## thekzieg

so salads for like two weeks


----------



## thekzieg

also known as just everyday life


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> meth


that'll help with the dieting, too!!


----------



## akwooly

you need protein


----------



## thekzieg

anyone know where I can get some meth


----------



## thekzieg

or how to make some?


----------



## thekzieg

I was ok at chemistry...


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> you need protein


chicken and tuna!


----------



## thekzieg

my salads are like sandwiches without the bread


----------



## thekzieg

aka hella delish


----------



## thekzieg

but also, coincidentally, good for you


----------



## akwooly

it cant be too hard, the white trash in my town make it.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm sure someone in front of my office has some


----------



## akwooly

make meth, not salads


----------



## thekzieg

words to live by


----------



## akwooly

the only way for me to lose weight is to cut carbs, like majorly cut carbs...like ketosis.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm sure meth could help you, too


----------



## thekzieg

or getting yourself put in a coma for a while


----------



## thekzieg

woof. we're not even to 3k


----------



## thekzieg

really sad


----------



## thekzieg

I think @NJmike PE was overly optimistic about turnout this year


----------



## thekzieg

just like the democrats!


----------



## thekzieg

I almost typed demo_cats_


----------



## thekzieg

but that's a different thing


----------



## thekzieg

anywho


----------



## akwooly

we had a dude when i was an undergrad steal beakers, test tubes, Erlenmeyer flasks, Bunsen burners, graduated cylinders, burets from the chemistry lab for his at home meth lab.  When the U busted him for stealing the equip they discovered his side job.  The troopers said it was the most sophisticated meth lab in the state.


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm sure meth could help you, too


oh i know!


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> we had a dude when i was an undergrad steal beakers, test tubes, Erlenmeyer flasks, Bunsen burners, graduated cylinders, burets from the chemistry lab for his at home meth lab.  When the U busted him for stealing the equip they discovered his side job.  The troopers said it was the most sophisticated meth lab in the state.


and that dude turned out to be Walter White


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I think @NJmike PE was overly optimistic about turnout this year


you  all are letting me down


----------



## akwooly

I was talking with bill kazmaier once and he said in the 70s they would do coke and inject adrenaline before they lifted weights.


----------



## thekzieg

Coke! That's a good diet supplement!


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> I was talking with bill kazmaier once and he said in the 70s they would do coke and inject adrenaline before they lifted weights.


and a little part of me died.


----------



## Ble_PE

Pesky work getting in the way of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> anyone else have a case of fuck this shit?


Just about every damn day.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

What up?


----------



## akwooly

buttercup


----------



## Ble_PE

mmmmmm, buttercups.


----------



## akwooly

peanut buttercup


----------



## matt267 PE

Have that with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby is not impressed by dog.


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> anyone else have a case of fuck this shit?


All week.


----------



## envirotex

doesn't look like the dog is that impressed by the baby either...


----------



## envirotex

I really need to be working...


----------



## matt267 PE

He just wants to lick her...none stop.


----------



## envirotex

I think I've exhausted my productive hours for today.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too. I need a beer.


----------



## envirotex

a CAB.


----------



## Ble_PE

Don't mind if I do!


----------



## akwooly

jameson neat.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I almost typed demo_cats_


that's a party i can get behind! and snuggle!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> jameson neat.


me too.


----------



## User1

ive done so much work today! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## User1

salumis for lunch

u kno wat i mean @thekzieg PE


----------



## akwooly

@thejulie @thekzieg PE best restaurants in downtown Seattle?


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> @thejulie @thekzieg PE best restaurants in downtown Seattle?


where will you be staying/what do you consider downtown? I live in capitol hill and work close to the ferry. What kinds of things do you like? Seafood? sushi? pizza?


----------



## User1

japonessa has delish sushi and a great happy hour from 11am to 630p (830 in the bar area)


----------



## User1

if you like cured meats salumi is only open for weekday lunches and is awesome - south of pioneer square near century link


----------



## P-E

Been so busy.  On my fourth brewery of this VT.   Drinking TV by Foam Brewers


----------



## User1

theres a place called il corvo that makes pasta by hand and has like 4 dishes a day and they're awesome. also only open for lunch


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Been so busy.  On my fourth brewery of this VT.   Drinking TV by Foam Brewers


drink more.


----------



## User1

kraken congee is this asian fusion porridge place. DO NOT KNOCK IT UNTIL YOU TRY IT O.M.G. (pioneer square)


----------



## P-E

Not top

In Burlington.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## User1

crab pot is touristy but the crab feasts are so. good. 

pro tip: you can get just crab if you flip the page one or two pages there's crab with crab combos with not so much shrimp/mussels/clams


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> drink more.


Don't have to tell me twice


----------



## Ble_PE

Now I just need the afternoon to fly by.


----------



## P-E

What are the rules right now?


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> What are the rules right now?


non existant


----------



## User1

existent?


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> where will you be staying/what do you consider downtown? I live in capitol hill and work close to the ferry. What kinds of things do you like? Seafood? sushi? pizza?


we will be behind Pike Place market by the cruise ship terminal.  i guess i consider that downtown. we like any and all types of food. seafood and sushi are our favs.


----------



## User1

@akwooly ooooooooooooooooooooo radiator whiskey if you like whiskey, or pork, or both.


----------



## User1

metropolitan grill for steak or a really good burger


----------



## P-E

This beer is excellent


----------



## User1

best seattle style hotdogs are on my corner - 14th and madison at the hotdog cart. hotdog, cream cheese, grilled onion. bomb


----------



## akwooly

this is way better than trip advisor


----------



## User1

blueacre seafood is zagat rated and yummy


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> @akwooly ooooooooooooooooooooo radiator whiskey if you like whiskey, or pork, or both.


this sounds divine


----------



## User1

they barrel their own whiskey and varietals and also carry a ton. other liquors available as well for the uncool. 

on wednesdays they can do a pig roast thing the head and everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

they're right in the heart of the market too


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> this sounds divine


Having pork BBQ later with lots of VT beer


----------



## akwooly

radiator whiskey just moved to the must eat list


----------



## akwooly

biscuit bitch for breakfast when we get in


----------



## P-E

mmm biscuits and whiskey.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm getting hungry again.


----------



## akwooly

i am getting hungry again to brah.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished dinner


----------



## akwooly

what NJ? you mean lunch?


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative. Chicken courdon blue


----------



## akwooly

now im really hungry


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, how can the afternoon take this long to be over?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Man, how can the afternoon take this long to be over?


It is over. It's evening now.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules from the man to hold us down


----------



## P-E

Took most of the week off to go drinking with the guys.  F work.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> radiator whiskey just moved to the must eat list


even their grilled cheese is amazing. and their tater tots i forget what they call them. small place, bartenders are on point. just a great vibe.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> hangry


Eat then dammit


----------



## akwooly

this bag of spinach and package of tuna is not doing it for me


----------



## akwooly

i want a calzone or pizza.


----------



## akwooly

but i can't!


----------



## Ble_PE

Not with that attitude!


----------



## User1

i have half a salumi sammich in the fridge if anyone wants it. fresh mozz.


----------



## User1

alsooooooooo


----------



## User1

http://dinearoundseattle.org/ thru nov 23


----------



## User1

and this bar looks cool. have not gone yet.

http://www.flatstickpub.com/


----------



## User1

there's a sax player that plays on the corner of my office every fall/winter and he plays the same four songs but I DONT MIND because I like it anyway.


----------



## Ble_PE

Might be going out on a boat tonight with some friends to surf some breaks further out.


----------



## Ble_PE

Come on quittin' time!


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> http://dinearoundseattle.org/ thru nov 23


perfect timing!


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Might be going out on a boat tonight with some friends to surf some breaks further out.


i want to surf, but i would probably just faceplant/bellyflop.


----------



## akwooly

i wake surf.


----------



## akwooly

its nothing like HI


----------



## P-E

I quit


----------



## P-E

Beer thyme.


----------



## Ble_PE

I don't really surf, don't have enough time to go out. My son is getting pretty good at it though.


----------



## Ble_PE

What to do, what to do.


----------



## Ble_PE

Might as well post.


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

and post,


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## akwooly

i think they all went home.


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn.


----------



## P-E

Busy drinkn'


----------



## akwooly

i wish, still on the clock


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Not going anywhere but drunk[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Got 20 cases in the truck


----------



## P-E

Laalalalaalaalaa


----------



## Ble_PE

Bastard!


----------



## P-E

Dos a beer

a Mexican beer 

ray the guy that buys me beer

me the guy that drinks that beer

fa a long long way for beer

so. I think I'll have a beer 

la lalalalalalalal

Tea? no thanks I'll have a beer 

which brings us back to dope


----------



## akwooly

its the final count down.


----------



## P-E

Hash thing.   @Dleg


----------



## P-E

Going to eat a bunch of pig soon.


----------



## P-E

Oink oink


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer...


----------



## akwooly

FTS. I'm out


----------



## P-E

About to go to smoke house.


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> FTS. I'm out


What?


----------



## envirotex

the problem is, Mike is too busy to spam...


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to leave.


----------



## P-E

Going to eat every part of the pig


----------



## P-E

Twice


----------



## Dleg

Back for random spam, then back to my last 18 minutes of work.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> the problem is, Mike is too busy to spam...


Don't encourage him.


----------



## Dleg

Eh who am I kidding.  I'm not getting any more work done today.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Eh who am I kidding.  I'm not getting any more work done today.


What beer you having tonight?


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> Just now, akwooly said: FTS. I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

I left work early!


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> Just now, akwooly said: FTS. I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

I left work early!


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I drink early [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

And late


----------



## SE_FL

We had our monthly staff meeting at 4pm today, boss put some cash on the table and someone ran across the street for beer.


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]That's a [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]meeting agenda I can get behind.[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

Every meeting should have alcohol.


----------



## SE_FL

Whiskey


----------



## SE_FL

Sake


----------



## SE_FL

Vodka


----------



## SE_FL

I love scotch, scotch, scotch scotch. Here it goes down into my belly


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## P-E

Get in my belly


----------



## User1

I want whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Rum is for lightweights, or when I'm in the Bahamas


----------



## SE_FL

Bottom


----------



## SE_FL

Top?


----------



## SE_FL

Yessiree


----------



## SE_FL

In laws coming into town tomorrow.


----------



## SE_FL

Parking their 5th wheel in the backyard and staying a few days


----------



## SE_FL

Gotta see the new baby before it gets too big.


----------



## SE_FL

So now I take more time off work to chauffeur to them.


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## SE_FL

At least they are bringing their own room this thyme.


----------



## SE_FL

The cooking quality in our house goes up with the in laws. It's basically a cheat day every day.


----------



## SE_FL

Although they can't handle four kids under 6. So we're still not getting a date night without hiring a babysitter.


----------



## SE_FL

They only raised one kid so I can see how four at their age is a bit too much.


----------



## SE_FL

Stretch to 2500?


----------



## SE_FL

Little bites


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Sour minus the sour


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I want whiskey Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I knew I liked you.



SE_FL said:


> In laws coming into town tomorrow.


You need more whiskey.


----------



## SE_FL

Trying to get my hand on some Laphraoig


----------



## SE_FL

Father in law is an old Navy vet. Never drinks by himself but is always down to drink when the wives go to bed.


----------



## SE_FL

We traded shots last time he visited.


----------



## SE_FL

Old man still has it.


----------



## SE_FL

Too bad his short term memory is going.


----------



## SE_FL

More beer


----------



## SE_FL

Bottom. Who wants top of page 100?


----------



## akwooly

I have some laphroaig 18


----------



## User1

Babies and whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Maybe whiskey babies

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just got home from an enginerd lecture panel thing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It did not defer me from wanting whiskey.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> I just got home from an enginerd lecture panel thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Must be a big city thing. All my seminars are online or require travel.


----------



## Road Guy

Why is Cleveland allowed to have a football team?

Shouldn't the other owners vote them off the island?


----------



## SE_FL

Last speaker on lateral design talked about wind loads at 40 psf like it was a big deal.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 2 minutes ago, thejulie said: I just got home from an enginerd lecture panel thing Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a big city thing. All my seminars are online or require travel.
Click to expand...

It wasn't really for credit. It was an seaw forum thing. Networking then lecture. It was actually an interesting lecture but I'm both an archinerd and enginerd so it got me from both sides

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

ALSO I REALIZE EARLIER WHEN TALKING ABOUT HOTDOGS I SAID MY CORNER AND I DON'T WORK A CORNER ITS JUST WHERE MY BUS STOP IS OKAY

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm in some kind of mood. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

I would much rather design for hurricane wind speeds than the possibility that the siesmic maps are correct.


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> ALSO I REALIZE EARLIER WHEN TALKING ABOUT HOTDOGS I SAID MY CORNER AND I DON'T WORK A CORNER ITS JUST WHERE MY BUS STOP IS OKAY
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We don't judge. If you have a favorite hotdog in your corner that's between you and your vendor.


----------



## SE_FL

Road Guy said:


> Why is Cleveland allowed to have a football team?
> 
> Shouldn't the other owners vote them off the island?


The other owners need that extra win to make it to the playoffs.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 2 minutes ago, thejulie said: ALSO I REALIZE EARLIER WHEN TALKING ABOUT HOTDOGS I SAID MY CORNER AND I DON'T WORK A CORNER ITS JUST WHERE MY BUS STOP IS OKAY Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We don't judge. If you have a favorite hotdog in your corner that's between you and your vendor.
Click to expand...

Lolllllll glad to know this is a safe space!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> I'm both an archinerd and enginerd so it got me from both sides


Then structural is a good choice. I am surprised at how much architectural type decisions we are asked to make for clients.


----------



## User1

I just did this and laughed a lot. Typed a name and then just chose the text suggestion a bunch of times.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> ALSO I REALIZE EARLIER WHEN TALKING ABOUT HOTDOGS I SAID MY CORNER AND I DON'T WORK A CORNER ITS JUST WHERE MY BUS STOP IS OKAYSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Wasn't going to say anything....


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 6 minutes ago, thejulie said:  I'm both an archinerd and enginerd so it got me from both sides
> 
> 
> 
> Then structural is a good choice. I am surprised at how much architectural type decisions we are asked to make for clients.
Click to expand...

I know! I love it. Almost to a fault. Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Well at least 2500 will be reached today. Still not close to getting results.


----------



## User1

I'm tryingggg

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Try

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Try

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Try

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

2500!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Give me a name!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

The other side is a good deal of course and I can do not have a problem for a couple hours.

^^^ Created by pressing middle text suggestion over and over.


----------



## User1

Bentley the same time as darrin is recovering tho I have a friend who is the cute wee one in the thing is that the hop shop down the street and decided to park his car with flashers on and he got out and was wandering around suspiciously and then came back to his car and flipped a U turn idk what just happened but I was very glad I wasn't the only person at the stop sign up for the next two weeks anyway

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> The other side is a good deal of course and I can do not have a problem for a couple hours.^^^ Created by pressing middle text suggestion over and over.


Yessss

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so sorry to hear from you soon as I have a friend who is the best way to get the job done

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Julie and 6 ibuprofen and I just woke up from naps are you going to talk to Basi tomorrow and we'll get this figured out Please let me know and I can send you the link to the code of conduct at least once a week or next time she does it she's out of the woodwork today It's a good idea to be in a world where the climate change is something we don't have to be anxious about because we take care of the woodwork today It's a good day at work. - - - - - - - - friend did this one. I have a lot going on.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thejulie said:


> I am so sorry to hear from you soon as I have a friend who is the best way to get the job done Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It's always good to have a friend who is the best way to get the job done

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Having a pop tart for dinner

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Baby crying is my life I can't make it to my room I don't have a chance I will a man with the kids I am not a big deal with no matter how many people I've been there at the first few days I am sure he is the best I have to work with my brother to the kids he is the only person that can be the way home and the other side are my favorite part when he came a little more time and time for a good night.


----------



## SE_FL

Lot of innuendo in the texts there is.


----------



## User1

Hahahaha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Mountains and water and shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hahaha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Baby is actually crying now. I was just about to go to sleep.


----------



## User1

Seattle to the airport and I have to go to the doctor and get treated with the idea of what you think you can Dance

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Baby is actually crying now. I was just about to go to sleep.


O no! More beer?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Seattle to the airport and I have to go to the doctor and get treated with the idea of what you think you can Dance Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yeah you need to get that checked out.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Seattle to the airport and I have to go to the doctor and get treated with the idea of what you think you can Dance Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you need to get that checked out.
Click to expand...

Lol right? Eek.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Signed up for a strongman comp in January!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Signed up for a strongman comp in January!


That schedule sounds fine to me that the hop shop for all of the things

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

akwooly said:


> Signed up for a strongman comp in January!


Good luck with that. I'm more of a tough mudder guy myself. They give you beer when you're done.


----------



## SE_FL

Strongman competition sounds worse than my mararahon training. Not that it was really training.


----------



## User1

I just drink the beer.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But not really because I don't love beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I love wine though

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And whiskey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Mhm

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wine and food refills the office today and tomorrow I will be in touch with you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

More like run short and long sessions randomly for a few months and see what happens.


----------



## User1

Results yet?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

^^^yes, check your NCEES account.


----------



## SE_FL

Control + F5 will be your new favorite key.


----------



## User1

Nooooooooooo ??????????????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

And your most hated key combo


----------



## SE_FL

Whiskey


----------



## User1

It says I failed lolll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Last time...but you should see my summary from the SE exams.


----------



## SE_FL

Vertical : Fail


----------



## SE_FL

Lateral : Fail


----------



## SE_FL

Vertical : Fail


----------



## SE_FL

PE Civil Structural: Pass


----------



## SE_FL

And that is all that matters, for now.


----------



## User1

Sigh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Last round for the night


----------



## SE_FL

Here we go


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

No break


----------



## User1

Ruudeeeeee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

SE_FL said:


> 1 minute ago, akwooly said: Signed up for a strongman comp in January!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that. I'm more of a tough mudder guy myself. They give you beer when you're done.
Click to expand...

Doing a spartan race in April!


----------



## SE_FL

Till Brooklyn


----------



## User1

Did I breaj

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I walked the Brooklyn Bridge finally!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> 1 minute ago, akwooly said: Signed up for a strongman comp in January!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that. I'm more of a tough mudder guy myself. They give you beer when you're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing a spartan race in April!
Click to expand...

Gross. Im more of a bar crawl kind of racer.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I mean don't get me wrong it's awesome and things. But no thanks. Lol!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Foot is being a b again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shouldn't have skipped the chiro today

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Did I pass yet?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> [emoji90][emoji90][emoji90]Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Just a little over a week ago u didn't know how to spam.


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> [emoji90][emoji90][emoji90]Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Just a little over a week ago u didn't know how to spam.


----------



## User1

I feel like a newborn pup learning how to walk. Screw walking I wanna runnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?????????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Jk I'm going to sleep now. Will post when I wake up to pee. If you're lucky

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have yard work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Won't do any of it spam


----------



## User1

Woke up with a cramp in my calf and also to pee spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

*wood*


----------



## SE_FL

One baby keep me up late and three others wake me up early. They're taking shifts against me!


----------



## SE_FL

Going to work for 5 hours today.


----------



## SE_FL

Projects can suck it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Working all day today.


----------



## User1

I have 4 ish hours at work today to get about 10 hours done. But before that, 2 more hours of sleep! Bye!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

No work today.


----------



## frazil

Me neither


----------



## SE_FL

Thank a Veteran Day USA  ??


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Happy spamming guys!   The waiting sucks but stay calm.....remember the burbon be sittin' on the counter and the beer be gettin' cold for a great start to the weekend.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

The reason why I hate mornings so much is that they start while I’m still sleeping.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Life is beautiful… from Friday to Monday.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Guys, if you want girls to be running after you............................become a bus driver.[/COLOR]


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

I you really love someone....... you have to set them free. If they come back to you, it probably means nobody else liked them. Thus, set them free again.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Success is like pregnancy...........everyone congratulates you but they don’t know how many times you had to get f**k to achieve it.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest drown, too?


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

Is it true that cannibals don't eat clowns because they taste funny?


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

If you can’t beat them, arrange  to have them beaten


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

Fun Stuff: Walk into a gun store, buy three guns and a bunch of ammunition, then ask them if they have any ski masks.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Phillips Spam:

T-shirts that get you out of jury duty will not get you through air port security.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Phillips Spam:

My grandmother’s brain was dead, but her heart was still beating; it was the first time we ever had a Democrat in the family.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Phillips Spam:

I like going to the park and watching the children run and jump around......because you see, they don't know I'm using blanks.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Phillips Spam:

And I always remember the last words of my grandfather, who said, “A truck!”


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Phillips Spam:

My parents were very protective; I couldn’t even cross the street without them getting all excited and… placing bets.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:

Never pick a fight with an ugly person, they’ve got nothing to lose.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:

Cocaine is God's way of saying that you're making too much money.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:

Divorce, from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man’s genitals through his wallet.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Mitch Hedberg Spam:[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]I used to do drugs. I still do, but I used to, too. [/COLOR]


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Mitch Hedberg Spam:[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]I had a parrot. The parrot talked, but it did not say "I'm hungry," so it died. [/COLOR]


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Mitch Hedberg Spam:[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]I saw this wino, he was eating grapes. I was like, "Dude, you have to wait." [/COLOR]


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Ok all.....finish off Friday  and have a great weekend!!  Now back to our regularly scheduled Spam.............


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

^ for when the caffeine kicks in

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hellooooo

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane

Chitty Chitty, Bang Bang


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> @thejulie @thekzieg PE best restaurants in downtown Seattle?


Get yourself some Seafood Bisque from Pike Place Chowder when you visit the market! I live way north and bus in, so I don't really go "out" in downtown. However, any Tom Douglas place is going to be delish. Also Taylor Shellfish Oyster Bar near Pioneer Square has great seafood.

My real area of expertise is public safety. _D__on't walk on third avenue if you can at all help it._ Third ave is shady af.


----------



## NJmike PE

quitting "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to see the Veterans Parade down 5th Ave NYC in a few minutes.


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Off to see the Veterans Parade down 5th Ave NYC in a few minutes.


very cool! enjoy!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Definitely will.  Will make my lunch hour a bit more exciting anyway.


----------



## User1

@thekzieg PE i haven't had the seafood bisque yet. am i a bad seattleite?

also, i'm trying ethiopian for the first time tonight for dinner. scurred.


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Definitely will.  Will make my lunch hour a bit more exciting anyway.


ah, i miss working in manhattan!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It has it's pros and cons.  Things like this are definitely pros.  Cons - lost tourists clogging trains/sidewalks, road blocks for every event, cost of anything...


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> @thekzieg PE i haven't had the seafood bisque yet. am i a bad seattleite?
> 
> also, i'm trying ethiopian for the first time tonight for dinner. scurred.


I only discovered the bisque because of one of those Taste Seattle tours...and I haven't made it down to Salumi yet (even though it's literally filled with all of my favorite foods). Maybe we're both bad Seattleites?

Also, DON'T BE SCURRED! Ethiopian food is super delish. It's mostly all some sort of meat/veggie stew-ish stuff that you eat with this spongy bread...but it's SO GOOD. No scary flavors. But it does make me think of When Harry Met Sally every time -  [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)] "Hey I didn't know that they had food in Ethiopia? This will be a quick meal. I'll order two empty plates and we can leave."[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

HAPPY VETERANS DAY!!!

Thank you for keeping America safe and free. You all are wonderful.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: @thekzieg PE i haven't had the seafood bisque yet. am i a bad seattleite? also, i'm trying ethiopian for the first time tonight for dinner. scurred.
> 
> 
> 
> I only discovered the bisque because of one of those Taste Seattle tours...and I haven't made it down to Salumi yet (even though it's literally filled with all of my favorite foods). Maybe we're both bad Seattleites?Also, DON'T BE SCURRED! Ethiopian food is super delish. It's mostly all some sort of meat/veggie stew-ish stuff that you eat with this spongy bread...but it's SO GOOD. No scary flavors. But it does make me think of When Harry Met Sally every time -   "Hey I didn't know that they had food in Ethiopia? This will be a quick meal. I'll order two empty plates and we can leave."
Click to expand...

Lol! Yeah. Just Indian and Mexican have some spices that don't agree with me. I will proceed with caution but keep an open mind!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It has it's pros and cons.  Things like this are definitely pros.  Cons - lost tourists clogging trains/sidewalks, road blocks for every event, cost of anything...


very true! I loved how many events were accessible! i went to like 1-2 shows a week haha.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wanted to catch a show today but didn't plan it out.  8PM is the only time available for the shows I want to see so that's on hold.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Lol! Yeah. Just Indian and Mexican have some spices that don't agree with me. I will proceed with caution but keep an open mind!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I mean, for sure you're going to have some weird  :mf_Flush:  from it because it's not american food. But it's gonna taste good!


----------



## MetsFan

thejulie said:


> ah, i miss working in manhattan!


I was just talking to my coworkers how I haven't really been to Manhattan since I worked there in 2006.  There are a lot of things to miss, but I definitely don't miss the crowds.


----------



## MetsFan

Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wanted to catch a show today but didn't plan it out.  8PM is the only time available for the shows I want to see so that's on hold.


Have you seen Aladdin? I went solo and it was so hilarious and fun! Definitely a great light hearted fantastic show!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 6 minutes ago, thejulie said: Lol! Yeah. Just Indian and Mexican have some spices that don't agree with me. I will proceed with caution but keep an open mind! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, for sure you're going to have some weird  :mf_Flush:  from it because it's not american food. But it's gonna taste good!
Click to expand...

Soooooo girls night out afterward prob not a great idea? Loll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haven't yet.  It's on the list.  I've seen Lion King, Phantom of the Opera, Les Miz, and School of Rock.  Next on the list was supposed to be Wicked but I haven't quite gotten around to it.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

thejulie said:


> *Soooooo girls night out afterward prob not a great idea*? Loll
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Definitely should do girls night out after.  Go big or go home.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Soooooo girls night out afterward prob not a great idea? Loll
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You'll be fine!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Quitting time!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm ready to end this day already. Still have about 4 more hours


----------



## Dleg

Good morning and Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Haven't yet.  It's on the list.  I've seen Lion King, Phantom of the Opera, Les Miz, and School of Rock.  Next on the list was supposed to be Wicked but I haven't quite gotten around to it.


nice! I haven't seen SoR. Wicked is awesome! I'm trying to think what others I saw when I was there

Alladin, matilda, lion king, jersey boys, kinky boots, rockettesxmas and spring spectacular, cinderella (actually didn't love it), disenchanted.

on my list is a repeat of aladdin, and eVERYTHING EVER!

i want to see billy joel at MSG, and i'm seeing the little mermaid out here end of month.


----------



## Dleg

P-E said:


> What beer you having tonight?


I had a Heineken while watching Star Trek Voyager on Netflix, which I was watching in order to avoid the news.


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Definitely should do girls night out after.  Go big or go home.


yolo and stuff!


----------



## MetsFan

Hoping for an early release today.  Please...


----------



## User1

we have an all company meeting this afternoon. in the TACOMA OFFICE. 

like, what.


----------



## User1

MetsFan said:


> Hoping for an early release today.  Please...


hoping the same for you and for all!


----------



## thekzieg

I kind of don't have anything to work on today...


----------



## User1

wanna look at this wall that the client wants to cut a hole in for me?


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> wanna look at this wall that the client wants to cut a hole in for me?


I'll be climbing through walls tomorrow morning...


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> I'll be climbing through walls tomorrow morning...


much more fun than running the numbers to see if the house will fall down! i wish they'd let me go to LA for a site visit


----------



## MetsFan

So much for that early release.  Still at work, but heading home soon.  Enjoy the weekend, everyone!


----------



## Ble_PE

I finally get in the office after being out in the field and it seems like everyone else has gone home.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's only 7:00? What the hell. I'm tired.


----------



## Ble_PE

Waitin' on quittin' time yet again. Who's drinking a beer for me right now?


----------



## akwooly

Bottoms up braddah!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mahalo brah.


----------



## thekzieg

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Folks had to work today?


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> wanna look at this wall that the client wants to cut a hole in for me?


I'm assuming masonry on single story. Just design it with RC columns and beam. 3" deep per ft of spam, max. reinforcement ratio and you're good to go. Then ask for Additional Services for "value engineering" if they want to go smaller.


----------



## SE_FL

Friday night college football? Just not the same.


----------



## envirotex

Scandalous during HS playoffs...


----------



## envirotex

Big D at night...


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> Folks had to work today?


Yep. It's dumb.


----------



## akwooly

Museum fund raiser tonight. Beer and wine included!!! They are going to be sorry for that!


----------



## SE_FL

Kill it! then take a taxi.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 6 hours ago, thejulie said: wanna look at this wall that the client wants to cut a hole in for me?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming masonry on single story. Just design it with RC columns and beam. 3" deep per ft of spam, max. reinforcement ratio and you're good to go. Then ask for Additional Services for "value engineering" if they want to go smaller.
Click to expand...

Oh it's reinforced concrete shearwall on new construction that has already been poured and the deep foundation is directly under the end of the wall, which the end of the shearwall will be moving so I have to check the effect on the torsion of the entire structure, make sure there is still enough shearwall, and check the grade beam for the force from wall overturning. Rude.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So I did the Ethiopian!







Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Soooooo good

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane

Balderdash


----------



## User1

Jmcc06 said:


> Balderdash


That's a game!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane

The dopest game ever!


----------



## User1

Jmcc06 said:


> The dopest game ever!


I don't think I've played it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Errybodaaaaay

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Drinking tea and watching The Crown.


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Way to spam!


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Spam


Yas!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Seattle spam


----------



## User1

Seattle spam united

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y u tryna show me up brah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Boooooored


----------



## User1

Ethiopian was so. Good.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

And just teaming up to do the damn thing


----------



## User1

I'm sad I waited this long to try it. I used to live less than a block from 3 restaurants!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I learned how to say thank you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

It's ok, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> And I learned how to say thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nicely done!


----------



## User1

True it's not going anywhere just that I've missed out!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I stumbled every time she came to the table but finally got it on my own when we were leabjnglol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I feel you


----------



## thekzieg

Now you can just become obsessed and make all your friends go with you.


----------



## User1

And all the guys sitting at the bar laughed at me loll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Now you can just become obsessed and make all your friends go with you.


O I will!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm obnoxiously sleepy right now. I think i'm going to retire. Don't worry I'm not sleeping in bc I made a chiro appointment for 8am like wat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Chefs challenge at the museum was great. Beer won


----------



## akwooly

And I'm full


----------



## akwooly

And drunk


----------



## akwooly

They had food truck chefs create dishes with hoodoo beer(local brewer)


----------



## akwooly

The Pakistani guy did the best imho


----------



## akwooly

The Pakistani guy did the best imho


----------



## akwooly

The judges choice was the BBQ guy


----------



## akwooly

Won't know the people choice till tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

The BBQ guy made a brisket ball it tasted like what you do with left over brisket.


----------



## akwooly

The BBQ guy made a brisket ball it tasted like what you do with left over brisket.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it morning yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ went on a girls weekend away. Left last night. She left me with 3 sick kids and two dogs to take care of.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna need lots of newspaper to cover up the messes


----------



## NJmike PE

Even better, I have a training drill this morning.... Guess who will also be attending it....


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission from her.


----------



## SE_FL

As long as everyone's alive she can't be too mad.


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## SE_FL

Waffles and bacon spam


----------



## frazil

Oatmeal spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Oatmeal spam.


Sprinkle some bacon on that oatmeal and be happy.


----------



## P-E

Bagels for me


----------



## P-E

Who needs a beer?


----------



## User1

I'll have a mimosa

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

2850

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

So about that wall breach.....


----------



## User1

Yikes!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

^^^ so that's why egress windows are 5.7 sf


----------



## SE_FL

Or 5.0 sf for ground floor


----------



## akwooly

I hate hangovers.


----------



## SE_FL

Whiskey helps hangovers


----------



## User1

It's really windy today. And my sinus pressure is at 105%

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Who needs a beer?


I'll take one.


----------



## matt267 PE

One of my daughter's friends is sleeping over tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

My MIL is coming up tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

She's spending the week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here.


----------



## matt267 PE

In the guest room.


----------



## matt267 PE

She's going to help watch the baby.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you dirty spammer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

> 24 minutes ago, matt267 PE said:



Somma bitch, gimme a drink!


----------



## matt267 PE

training went well?


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> Somma bitch, gimme a drink!


It's a good song.


----------



## NJmike PE

SE_FL said:


> 24 minutes ago, matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somma bitch, gimme a drink!
Click to expand...

Round peg square hole


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Round peg square hole


Just need a big hammer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Crisco


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Crisco


That works too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hiding in in my man cave.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quite..... too quite.


----------



## matt267 PE

*thejulie*

November 1


632 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


366 posts




*P-E*
November 1


342 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


300 posts




*glockjacket*
October 31


185 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


148 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


136 posts




*SE_FL*
November 2


131 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


109 posts




*knight1fox3*
October 31


55 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done @thejulie


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done @thejulie


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> It's quite..... too quite.


Usually means someone is trying to flush a pillow down the toilet in my house. or putting makeup on the baby. or drawing on my checks. or magic marker in the kitchen table ...


----------



## matt267 PE

@thekzieg PE, you need to step it up.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Well done @thejulie


Gracias!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win yet


----------



## User1

My friend messaged me today and asked if I passed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Your friend massaged you?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1

Of course I flipped out and went straight to check lolll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ughhhhhhh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

Late Saturday Spam...mother in law is visiting


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> *thejulie*
> 
> November 1
> 
> 
> 632 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *matt267 PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 366 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P-E*
> November 1
> 
> 
> 342 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thekzieg PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 300 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *glockjacket*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 185 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *akwooly*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 148 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ble_PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 136 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SE_FL*
> November 2
> 
> 
> 131 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NJmike PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 109 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *knight1fox3*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 55 posts


I'm slacking


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Late Saturday Spam...mother in law is visiting


Mine will be arriving tomorrow. And staying a week to get her baby time in.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> I'm slacking


Yup...


----------



## cdc0001

I use my friends' precious children to suppress my baby fever.

Have fun. Give them back.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I was told having kids was a good idea.


----------



## cdc0001

My mom tells me that daily....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

It's bullshit.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

muahaha


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Making kids is fun, after that it's all downhill.


----------



## akwooly

Dishwasher installed.


----------



## akwooly

Time for scotch.


----------



## akwooly

But I actually feel like tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't wait for Mrs NJ to get home


----------



## NJmike PE

This Mr mom shit sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

You should have the mil come and help.


----------



## SE_FL

You should drop the kids off at you MILs house


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't talk to her unless I really have to. Besides the kids are. Now all asleep. So it ain't so bad right now


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


>


Is that a stripper pole?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

Thyme for a Vernont beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pots


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Spot


----------



## akwooly

Saturday time to get turnt up.


----------



## SE_FL

Mini Christmas at my house today. In laws came bearing gifts since we won't see them before Christmas.


----------



## SE_FL

I'm not one to turn down gift cards though.


----------



## P-E

Need another beer


----------



## SE_FL

Kids had a blast


----------



## P-E

Go Bruins.


----------



## SE_FL

Little strange but as for in laws, they're not too bad


----------



## SE_FL

Another night of 2 hour shifts of nursing.


----------



## SE_FL

Trying to decide if I should pull a @matt267 PE and sleep on the couch


----------



## SE_FL

At least the sleep will be uninterrupted.


----------



## P-E

We did 4 hr shifts.     Those were tough days


----------



## SE_FL

Not very comfortable


----------



## SE_FL

And kids wake up an hour earlier when they find me on the couch


----------



## SE_FL

Morning coffee in quiet is no longer possible


----------



## SE_FL

Decisions decisions


----------



## P-E

Sounds like you need a beer


----------



## P-E

Empty net time


----------



## P-E

Bruins win!

:bananalama: :beerbang:


----------



## User1

House concert spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Play free bird


----------



## P-E

I'm spamming with myself
When there's no-one else in sight
In the crowded lonely night
Well I wait so long


----------



## P-E

Have some of this


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Have some of this [/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> @thekzieg PE, you need to step it up.


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry.


----------



## thekzieg

Watching the Cougs dominate on the field for yet another week.


----------



## thekzieg

Huskies lost


----------



## thekzieg

Always a great day when wsu is on top of the pac-12


----------



## thekzieg

It basically never happens


----------



## thekzieg

They haven't been to the Rose Bowl since I was a junior in high school.


----------



## thekzieg

Whatever happened to Jason Gesser?


----------



## thekzieg

He came and talked at my high school


----------



## thekzieg

Definitely sounded like he wasn't so much for the learning


----------



## thekzieg

But I guess we can't all be business majors


----------



## thekzieg

Would have been nice to get every Friday off from class though


----------



## thekzieg

They just cracked down on frat parties at wsu.


----------



## thekzieg

Weird they didn't do it when the frat boys all rioted in the 90s...


----------



## thekzieg

Whatevs


----------



## thekzieg

PAC-12 after dark!


----------



## thekzieg

It's really a terrible name for the late game


----------



## thekzieg

But you know, networks are dumb


----------



## thekzieg

This halftime is taking forever


----------



## thekzieg

Went to see Doctor Strange today


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning all


----------



## thekzieg

It was pretty good


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to be awake right now


----------



## thekzieg

Not my favorite marvel movie, but not the worst


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn baby


----------



## thekzieg

I do like Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## matt267 PE

She likes to make eye contact when pooping.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's weird


----------



## thekzieg

The cat in my profile is named after him!


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom for 3k post

Edit
Not bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Cause Benedict kind of looks like a cat


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:

Edit

Not top


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Top
> 
> :bananalama:


Not quite


----------



## matt267 PE

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

You ruin everything


----------



## thekzieg

It's my best quality


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going back to bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Or the couch


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tired


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night


----------



## thekzieg

And you're the one who told me to post more anyway


----------



## thekzieg

Good luck with sleeping


----------



## thekzieg

I'll just be here spamming


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

im bored.

should i get dressed and go to sonic for a milk shake or stay in and continue watching that 70s show?


----------



## akwooly

Saturday time to get turnt up.


----------



## thekzieg

Isn't it like 11:00 there?? Just stay home!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh fine


----------



## akwooly

Go get some


----------



## akwooly

Myofascial release


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

meh


----------



## thekzieg

Receiver just got injured... This is bad


----------



## thekzieg

I mean, we're still up 35-7, but Cracraft is a huge asset that we don't want to lose!


----------



## thekzieg

Drinking tea


----------



## thekzieg

With milk


----------



## thekzieg

Like a true brit


----------



## thekzieg

Or so I hear


----------



## thekzieg

D


----------



## thekzieg

FENCE


----------



## thekzieg

I just love football so much!


----------



## thekzieg

Most any sport, really.


----------



## thekzieg

Not so much for baseball


----------



## thekzieg

Unless it's in person


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

baseball sucks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

drinking at baseball games is awesome


----------



## thekzieg

And then only for the beer


----------



## thekzieg

I like cheering for things!!


----------



## thekzieg

And making fun of the refs.


----------



## thekzieg

Who's your father?


----------



## thekzieg

Who's your father?


----------



## thekzieg

Who's your daddy, referee?


----------



## thekzieg

Never had one.


----------



## thekzieg

Never knew one.


----------



## thekzieg

You're a bastard, referee.


----------



## thekzieg

Favorite.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top!


----------



## thekzieg

Lalala


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

la?


----------



## akwooly

Trigger points


----------



## akwooly

Trigger points


----------



## User1

Who is still up?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Saturday night time to get turnt right?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I had moscato

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then cabernet sauvignon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then a shot of gin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then a cider

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then another cab sav

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then another cider

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I had two soft tacos too

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chicken

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beef

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lettuce

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cheese

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Fresh tomato

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Some powdery cheese like substance

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sour cream

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wrapped in a tortilla

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When you say tortilla

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Do you say tor-tee-ya

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Or do you say tor-till-a

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sometimes I say the latter

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Just to annoy people

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I made many inapprop jokes tonight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Idk if i was funny or if people were laughing AT me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I don't really care

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Because Yolo and shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The top

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And the bottom

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Are different than in real life

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So it's kind of like everybody effs it up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Every

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Single

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ugh I have brunch tomorrow which is so early it's really kind of breakfast

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then I'm going to the ballet

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Classy


----------



## akwooly

Disney channel on. Kids went to bed long ago. Why haven't I changed the channel?


----------



## User1

Hahaha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What show

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can hear whatever show the neighbor is watching

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But not clear enough to know what they're watching

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I saw a deer tonight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#wildlife

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Mulan


----------



## akwooly

Mulan


----------



## User1

Ugh the upstairs neighbor is stomping around too

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like this is why I don't stay up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ok bye I'm playing ocean sounds and hoping for peace

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Morning


----------



## SE_FL

Coffee


----------



## SE_FL

Not really quiet when getting 3 kids breakfast.


----------



## SE_FL

But at least 4.0 is snoozing now


----------



## SE_FL

In laws still sleeping


----------



## SE_FL

Kids are playing with their mini-Christmas toys


----------



## SE_FL

And not annoying each other for the moment


----------



## SE_FL

How does this kids eat two full bowl of cereal and milk?


----------



## SE_FL

It can't be healthy


----------



## SE_FL

^^singular and plural tense is for English majors.


----------



## NJmike PE

I think ya'll should take this to 4k by days end


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wow Matt. You've grown weak


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> Trying to decide if I should pull a @matt267 PE and sleep on the couch


Yes, yes you should.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Today is going to be a long day of football


----------



## P-E

Go Pats


----------



## akwooly

Go hawks!


----------



## cdc0001

Bills

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Footy footy football


----------



## NJmike PE

Foosball


----------



## NJmike PE

Mamma says the Foosball is the devil


----------



## User1

I've been in a secret relationship with Danny Amendola since 2009

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So while the entire city is rooting for the hawks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I will be cheering on my bf

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Why am I awake?


----------



## thekzieg

It's too damn early.


----------



## NJmike PE

1030 is not too early to be awake


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I've been in a secret relationship with Danny Amendola since 2009
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


When do you plan on telling him?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 44 minutes ago, thejulie said: I've been in a secret relationship with Danny Amendola since 2009 Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan on telling him?
Click to expand...

I mean were both happy with where we're at in the relationship and things lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

You might want to tell him after you help him move into your place.


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> 730 _is_ too early to be awake


I totally agree


----------



## SE_FL

Does he like Ethiopian?


----------



## SE_FL

cdc0001 said:


> Bills
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 I'm starting to like T Taylor.


----------



## NJmike PE

Meh


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You might want to tell him after you help him move into your place.


You mean after I help him help me move into his place?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I think everybody would like Ethiopian if they tried it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

90s nation on MTV


----------



## akwooly

MTV classics


----------



## SE_FL

The closest Ethiopian place is 100 miles from my house


----------



## akwooly

Closest to me is 300 miles


----------



## NJmike PE

I could go for a real good nap


----------



## thekzieg

Two eggs for breakfast isn't enough


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe an apple will help


----------



## thekzieg

I'm not overly optimistic


----------



## thekzieg

Let's go Eagles


----------



## thekzieg

Kicker has the yips.


----------



## akwooly

lol Green Bay.


----------



## P-E

Drinking brown ale from fiddlehead brewery.  

Crazy end to the Denver game


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## Road Guy

I've got to stop drinking and setting my FF lineup


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Steelers up next. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> I've got to stop drinking and setting my FF lineup


Can't do both?


----------



## P-E

I forgot the thrs game but doing okay anyhow


----------



## P-E

Was in VT at the bars.   Slipped my mind.


----------



## akwooly

#Gopackgo


----------



## thekzieg

Spamming on the iPad


----------



## thekzieg

Never done this before, somehow.


----------



## thekzieg

Works pretty well


----------



## thekzieg

Especially with swipe texting on Google's keyboard.


----------



## thekzieg

Football


----------



## thekzieg

Football


----------



## thekzieg

Football


----------



## thekzieg

C'mon Steelers. Kick some cowboy ass.


----------



## NJmike PE

NFL games blow today


----------



## thekzieg

I don't know what to spam about


----------



## thekzieg

Hubs is taking to companies in Wisconsin


----------



## thekzieg

Not sure how I feel about Wisconsin


----------



## thekzieg

On the one hand, I love cheese


----------



## thekzieg

On the other hand, is the Midwest and I can get cheese here


----------



## thekzieg

But it's way cheaper to live there


----------



## thekzieg

But Seattle has mountains and the sound


----------



## thekzieg

But we could never buy a house here


----------



## thekzieg

But I like all our friends


----------



## thekzieg

But strangers aren't friendly


----------



## thekzieg

It would be way more expensive to fly anywhere to visit family


----------



## thekzieg

But we wouldn't get unexpected drop in trips


----------



## thekzieg

But when we did visit it'd have to be for longer trips


----------



## thekzieg

But I'd be way more stylish than everyone


----------



## thekzieg

But they'd probably all shit talk me for it


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom line, if they made him a decent offer we'd move


----------



## thekzieg

But then I'd for sure get to get a cat (probably)


----------



## thekzieg

Hubs is cooking and I keep hearing "oh shit"


----------



## thekzieg

Here's hoping everything turns out OK...


----------



## thekzieg

He's making Chili Verdes


----------



## thekzieg

There are a lot of hot peppers in this


----------



## thekzieg

Fingers crossed


----------



## thekzieg

Here's hoping we have sour cream


----------



## thekzieg

OK, real spam time...


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## akwooly

Quit picking Green Bay.


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B :B :B


----------



## thekzieg

:B :B :B


----------



## thekzieg

:B :B :B


----------



## thekzieg

:B :B :B


----------



## thekzieg

:B :B :B


----------



## thekzieg

:B :B :B


----------



## thekzieg

Glitch


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg

:sucks:


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Starting Frasier


----------



## thekzieg

Cause I don't know what else to watch


----------



## akwooly

I like frasier


----------



## thekzieg

I gave up already


----------



## thekzieg

Watching a documentary on cats instead


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg

Cats can see ultraviolet


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## akwooly

Cats make me sneezy


----------



## P-E

Same here


----------



## P-E

Steelers game close


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Cats make me sneezy


But @NJmike PE says they taste good.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## akwooly

Yum


----------



## akwooly

Two minute warning


----------



## akwooly

Didn't even touch him!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Top:bananalama:


Strangers in the Midwest are nicer than strangers anywhere else. Wisconsin also has beer but prob not as much as seattle. But I escaped the Midwest. Twice. Let's hope it sticks this time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4000

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Gobhawks


----------



## akwooly

Go hawks


----------



## thekzieg

Sea! Hawks!


----------



## thekzieg

Dinner!


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

It's yummy!


----------



## thekzieg

Phew


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> 4000
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


This would require a group effort, or a long single handed night. Good luck!


----------



## SE_FL

Where did the weekend go?


----------



## SE_FL

Still no rules till tomorrow morning it would appear


----------



## SE_FL

Chipotle for dinner, if I die, you know what it's from.


----------



## SE_FL

Kids want chocolate chip pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## SE_FL

Great way to start our homeschool week.


----------



## SE_FL

Sugar makes everything easier when you're 2, 4 and 5 yrs old


----------



## SE_FL

Good thing I'm going to work


----------



## SE_FL

After I load them up with a bit of energy


----------



## SE_FL

Wife still has in laws for help so I don't feel to bad


----------



## akwooly

SE_FL said:


> Kids want chocolate chip pancakes for breakfast.


We did this for breakfast


----------



## knight1fox3

This thing is still going?? :huh:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Update on exam release date thanks to my flight:


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Let's get a move on people!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nothing to see here!


----------



## akwooly

Go hawks!


----------



## knight1fox3

New for the Holiday 2016 Season!


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> Update on exam release date thanks to my flight:


Lies

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> New for the Holiday 2016 Season!


Replace with wine

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 44 minutes ago, thejulie said: 4000 Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This would require a group effort, or a long single handed night. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Haha idk what I thought I was reading but I swear it said 4000

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

La

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The never ending misery of apartment living

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

TV bass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

All effing day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If I ask them to turn it down I'm a complainer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But it's all I hear

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So then I don't sleep

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And therefore don't get all the work done I need to get done tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And my parents arrive Friday afternoon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tomorrow is gonna be a long day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Maybe I'll plan to sleep in Tuesday morning like a badass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Goodnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Good morning


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

morning!


----------



## NJmike PE

Home from work today


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids are sick


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ is sick.


----------



## NJmike PE

Playing Mr mom today


----------



## NJmike PE

Not sure I'm actually getting a day off though


----------



## NJmike PE

Work might have been the better choice


----------



## NJmike PE

At least I can start drinking whenever I feel like it


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone wake up the west coast


----------



## LifeSucks

good morning my fellow spammers


----------



## Road Guy

Dammit i was gonna sleep 10 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Rise and shine


----------



## User1

Ughhhhhhhhhhh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Good mornin


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't shave this morning.


----------



## akwooly

Savage


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how I roll.


----------



## NJmike PE

Movember


----------



## matt267 PE

I forgot about Movember. Is it too late to start?


----------



## thekzieg

Ugh. Let's cancel Monday.


----------



## Supe

thekzieg PE said:


> Ugh. Let's cancel Monday.


Yes plz.


----------



## thekzieg

I just can't today


----------



## thekzieg

Why don't I have more sick time left?!


----------



## thekzieg

Companies should really gives you a few FTS days a year.


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


> Companies should really gives you a few FTS days a year.


I get those....3 of them actually.  THey call them personal days as opposed to vacation or sick days


----------



## matt267 PE

We get 4 per year. They're great for days off to spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Y'all are so lucky


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> I didn't shave this morning.


Are we talking facial hair?



thekzieg PE said:


> Ugh. Let's cancel Monday.


If cancelled, does that mean we have to re-schedule? :dunno:



thekzieg PE said:


> Companies should really gives you a few FTS days a year.


We get extra floating holidays. However, typically, FTS DAYS &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; PTO


----------



## User1

Ya I don't want to reschedule today. IM gonna get all the BS done today so I don't have to do it the rest of the week

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> If cancelled, does that mean we have to re-schedule? :dunno:


Nope. I'm talking Network TV cancelled. It's just over forever...unless some really enthusiastic fans set up a kickstarter or get hulu to pick it up...but no one likes Mondays, so I don't see that happening.


----------



## NJmike PE

Somebody's got a case of the Mondays


----------



## akwooly

I love mondays


----------



## LifeSucks

thejulie said:


> Ya I don't want to reschedule today. IM gonna get all the BS done today so I don't have to do it the rest of the week


Yep, this ^^^^


----------



## TxMechEng

To prevent the chewing of my lip and possible not having one bc I can't stop thinking about results.....I started watching Westworld this past weekend....show on HBO about artificial intelligence....cool show


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I miss the days of day drinking in college. It's not that I can't do it now, but it was less frowned upon when the entire campus was doing it and not just one weird dude in a kiddy pool.


----------



## TxMechEng

As long as you're the really hairy dude in the kiddy pool.....I don't see why anyone would judge


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for a nap


----------



## Supe

Post Toasties.


----------



## LifeSucks

1pm webex spam


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Time for a nap


What project are you charging that to? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

Overhead.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 16 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: Time for a nap
> 
> 
> 
> What project are you charging that to? :dunno:
Click to expand...

Ha. I'm actually home today.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Ha. I'm actually home today.


Indeed. But doesn't that constitute "working from home"? LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

Working from home is frowned upon within my firm (I know, crazy talk). The president don't like the concept


----------



## akwooly

peanut butter


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> peanut butter


Speaking of naps, look who just woke up!  LOL....j/k.


----------



## Ble_PE

How's it going on the mainland?


----------



## Road Guy

its fucking great!


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Speaking of naps, look who just woke up!  LOL....j/k.


who turned the lights on?


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Monday and I'm already ready for the weekend.


----------



## thekzieg

Thank goodness Thanksgiving is tomorrow.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

Is it unethical to take vacation days even though I used all mine all up to study for this stupid test?


----------



## Dleg

Off to the post office!


----------



## snickerd3

almost done for the day...


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> almost done for the day...


It's not even lunchtime!!


----------



## Dleg

No post office.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

TxMechEng said:


> As long as you're the really hairy dude in the kiddy pool.....I don't see why anyone would judge


:thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

The day's barely halfway over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> The day's barely halfway over.


Just finished dinner


----------



## Ble_PE

I just finished lunch...


----------



## thekzieg

Hey @thejulie are you going to the SEAW dinner on Thursday? I can't decide if I want to go...


----------



## Dleg

Post office complete.  For the record, 1:15 is an excellent time to visit the post office.  

But holy shit is it slippery outside.  I slipped and fell on the ramp headed out of our office on the way there.  Went down in a weird, cross-legged style and landed on my bare fingers.  Nothing broken, though.  Whew!  Time to break out the winter boots, I guess.


----------



## thekzieg

yikes! sounds like you need some crampons or something...


----------



## akwooly

and it is snowing.  woohoo!


----------



## Dleg

^Yeah.  That's probably my downfall.  I strode out of the building expecting good traction, but there was only a half inch or so on top of ice.


----------



## thekzieg

You're so lucky!!! I want snow!!!


----------



## Dleg

Big, downy flakes.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## thekzieg

I wanna seeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate snow


----------



## akwooly

i missed the big flakes.


----------



## Ble_PE

No snow here, just big rays of sunshine.


----------



## Dleg

It's warm, too.  25 degrees!


----------



## thekzieg

25?! That's practically balmy!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> It's warm, too.  25 degrees!


Here too, in Celsius (or thereabouts).


----------



## akwooly

waxing skis tonight!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Dleg

Polishing my winter boots tonight...


----------



## User1

I had no time to kill today. Rude

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to leave.


----------



## Dleg

10 more minutes for me.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Hey @thejulie are you going to the SEAW dinner on Thursday? I can't decide if I want to go...


I'm not. I would but I'm doing the ace mentor thing this year which is Wednesday and my parents get here Friday so naturally I need Thursday to last minute clean. Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so hungry! What should I have for dinner?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Top ramen?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spaghetti

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Pasta with Alfredo sauce

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Pasta with cheesy marinara sauce

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Dry frosted flakes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Orange juice

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cashews

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I obviously need to go to the store

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Taco monday


----------



## envirotex

jerk kebab monday


----------



## SE_FL

House is already asleep. Four kids, three adults and three dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Tea or ice cream while I catch up on spam? can't decide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

Numbers are getting up there. Not too shabby kids.

You've got to cross that anger bridge and come back to the friendship shore.


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> Taco monday


Everything is awesome


----------



## P-E




----------



## matt267 PE

SK82 said:


> Is it unethical to take vacation days even though I used all mine all up to study for this stupid test?


Nope, that type of thing is encouraged.


----------



## matt267 PE

SK82 said:


> Is it unethical to take vacation days even though I used all mine all up to study for this stupid test?


Nope, that type of thing is encouraged.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to make the donuts


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Mmm donuts.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I feel :ghey: , I just ate sausage. Shoot me!


----------



## NJmike PE

you don't say...


----------



## User1

I'm

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sick

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tired

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Of

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Being

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sick

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tired

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Make it stop!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got *almost* all of my CA work done yesterday

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Just a couple more things to finalize and send out this morning, then onto my favorite, SD!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I don't see

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

No supermoon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Psh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Did you know

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

That the word barbie

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Is said 25 times

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

In the song barbie girl

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Some coworkers and I are doing an internal trivia thing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And we come up with the randomest things

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Eiffel tower weighs something like 10100 ton(ne)s

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

7 thousand ish tons is the metal part

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The NJ factory produces 2 billion m&amp;ms every 8 hours!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

3650

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We have a long way til 18000

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

3700

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

What is a bananalama

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

15 posts from people other than me in the last 12 hours

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

[emoji90]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> What is a bananalama
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It's an emoji that tapatalk can't comprehend


----------



## knight1fox3

I can't tell if this is @thekzieg PE or @thejulie on a typical Monday morning. :dunno:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I can't tell if this is @thekzieg PE or @thejulie on a typical Monday morning. :dunno:


Haha yes.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> Haha yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Wait, that desk is way to clean and no drawing sets "filed" in the corner. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

top 10 post count







*thejulie*

November 1


957 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


518 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


401 posts




*P-E*
November 1


396 posts




*glockjacket*
October 31


198 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


187 posts




*SE_FL*
November 2


170 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


153 posts




*Ble_PE*
 October 31


145 posts




*knight1fox3*
October 31


64 posts


----------



## NJmike PE

@thejulie you need to add 1k to that count.


----------



## NJmike PE

now get to it


----------



## P-E

I only need 6 to pass @matt267 PE?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> I can't tell if this is @thekzieg PE or @thejulie on a typical Monday morning. :dunno:


That's more like it.


----------



## P-E

I mean five


----------



## P-E

Or is it four?


----------



## P-E

Three?


----------



## P-E

Two


----------



## P-E

One


----------



## P-E

Need coffee


----------



## P-E

Or beer


----------



## thekzieg

meet in the middle - have some irish coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

@P-E, you need better goals.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

HOW ARE WE NOT AT 4K YET????


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> HOW ARE WE NOT AT 4K YET????


Need more noobs.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Need more noobs.


Bring some!!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Bring some!!


I tried. No one listens to me. They just don't want to pass.


----------



## thekzieg

I guess @thejulie is the only one passing this round...


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess so.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good for her.


----------



## matt267 PE

May the spam be with her.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## snickerd3

howdy ble!  how's hawaii today?


----------



## NJmike PE

anyone figure out the cut score yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> howdy ble!  how's hawaii today?


Windy this morning, but the sun's shining!


----------



## snickerd3

not so patiently waiting for lunchtime...


----------



## Ble_PE

Eating breakfast.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time. 

day is half over now


----------



## snickerd3

not so patiently waiting for lunchtime...


----------



## Supe

Lunch is over, back to work!


----------



## Ble_PE

Coffee's taking a while to kick in.


----------



## Dleg

The Alaskan morning is dark and foggy.  Freezing fog.


----------



## Ble_PE

Thinking about taking the kiddos to the movies tonight. It's $2 movie night at the local theater.


----------



## Dleg

What are the options?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

1.5 hours of TWD this week and not a single death. They came out hot in the season premier with some awesome stuff and then episodes 2 &amp; 3 just put me to sleep... Sleep sounds nice right now. ALMOST lunch time. Almost.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> What are the options?


They want to see Trolls.  :suicide1: I'm not sure I can make it through it since the theater doesn't serve beer.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Need more boobs.


fixt


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> May the spam be with her.


and also with yer!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I guess @thejulie is the only one passing this round...


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> They want to see Trolls.  :suicide1: I'm not sure I can make it through it since the theater doesn't serve beer.


Sneak a few cans in your cargo shorts, like I used to do.  Then roll the empties down the aisle and giggle like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Sneak a few cans in your cargo shorts, like I used to do.  Then roll the empties down the aisle and giggle like a schoolgirl.


I like the way you think!


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

ngmakhlo said:


> 1.5 hours of TWD this week and not a single death. They came out hot in the season premier with some awesome stuff and then episodes 2 &amp; 3 just put me to sleep... Sleep sounds nice right now. ALMOST lunch time. Almost.


They're building the back story. Don't worry, things will get intense at some point.


----------



## Ble_PE

I still can't believe that next week is Thanksgiving.


----------



## User1

oo im over 1k posts total!


----------



## matt267 PE

1k posts? That's cute.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Ble_PE said:


> I still can't believe that next week is Thanksgiving.


Feels like just yesterday my EET course was just starting!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

hahaha, just joking.


----------



## matt267 PE

You are becoming quite the spammer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Seems like you're the only noob in here.


----------



## matt267 PE

Someone's got to get this thing to 18k.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

matt267 PE said:


> They're building the back story. Don't worry, things will get intense at some point.


I feel like they are going to leave us on one hell of a cliff hanger at their typical mid season break, hopefully not as bad of a one that they left us on at the end of the last season!


----------



## matt267 PE

ngmakhlo said:


> I feel like they are going to leave us on one hell of a cliff hanger at their typical mid season break, hopefully not as bad of a one that they left us on at the end of the last season!


I agree with both points.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I wish it would snow in Phoenix


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I miss the NY snow season.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Someone's got to get this thing to 18k.


i dont think i can do that along with keeping my job, but i will try


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> I still can't believe that next week is Thanksgiving.


I know right?! I keep looking at the calendar saying, that can't be right....


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> i dont think i can do that along with keeping my job, but i will try


Eh....I'm sure @matt267 PE would be willing to serve as your HR rep. :thumbs:


----------



## frazil

are we there yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Still not sure what we're doing for Thanksgiving. Maybe we'll have a potluck at the beach.


----------



## Dleg

One year ago I was stressed out to the max, having my household goods packed for last-minute shipment halfway around the world, and trying to wrap up personal matters in a place that I lived for more than 20 years.  Thanksgiving was the last thing on my mind, but I was so grateful to already have a Thanksgiving dinner invite from friends of a friend (=total strangers) in our new hometown.


----------



## LifeSucks

Taco Tuesday!


----------



## LifeSucks

Went to the mall and grocery store this weekend. I'm already tired of the Christmas music  :angry:


----------



## Ble_PE

Mele Kelikimaka.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> i dont think i can do that along with keeping my job, but i will try


tell em' it's for a good cause.


----------



## frazil

We're going to my brother's for thanksgiving. It'll be the first year in a while that I don't have to prepare the whole thing.  Woohoo!  He better do it right!


----------



## Ble_PE

I need a nap.


----------



## envirotex

Couldn't believe that Christmas carols were already playing...


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex

Wait...Do we have rules, again?


----------



## envirotex

whatever.


----------



## matt267 PE

no rules


----------



## frazil

no rules??!


----------



## User1

they said no rules til 5kish


----------



## Supe

I don't know if my stomach is ready for wing night.


----------



## thekzieg

Eat a pickle, and if you barf it up, the answer is probably that you're not ready.


----------



## thekzieg

It's gotta be a pickle


----------



## thekzieg

Cause of all the acid.


----------



## thekzieg

I have a headache


----------



## thekzieg

Let's all just pack up and go home


----------



## thekzieg

Thanksgiving break starts now


----------



## thekzieg

That way we'll have something to be thankful for


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> they said no rules til 5kish


I thought it was 10k...


----------



## Ble_PE

Does it really matter?


----------



## frazil

probably not.


----------



## frazil

I have a headache too.


----------



## frazil

And it's already sort of dark out


----------



## frazil

I might as well go home.


----------



## thekzieg

DO IT


----------



## thekzieg

Almost to 4k...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Too much spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

I  am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I  am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I  am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I  am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

I am not a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a trap


----------



## NJmike PE

almost there.....


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't see him!


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't shake him


----------



## NJmike PE

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Use the force Luke


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

4K


----------



## NJmike PE

sniped

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

TOP DAMMIT

 :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

But at least we got to 4k


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> TOP DAMMIT
> 
> :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm much too young to feel this damn old.


----------



## User1

Have you been blessed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

By seattle spicy teriyaki?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Monster Energy Burp.


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

also nkotb is touring with boyz II men and paula fucking abdul.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Supe

Builders Bars taste like feet.


----------



## MetsFan

thejulie said:


> also nkotb is touring with boyz II men and paula fucking abdul.


Really?  My wife has been wanting to see NKOTB for a while now and I liked Boyz II Men.  Christmas present!


----------



## User1

MetsFan said:


> Really?  My wife has been wanting to see NKOTB for a while now and I liked Boyz II Men.  Christmas present!


Yes! and take me with


----------



## MetsFan

thejulie said:


> Yes! and take me with


The more the merrier!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to lunchtime!


----------



## Dleg

it IS lunchtime


----------



## frazil

NKOTB was the first concert I ever went to.  I can't believe they're still performing.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Getting closer to lunchtime!


40 minutes til quitting time


----------



## frazil

I'm done!


----------



## Ble_PE

Ya'll suck!


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## akwooly

MetsFan said:


> Really?  My wife has been wanting to see NKOTB for a while now and I liked Boyz II Men.  Christmas present!


yeah my wife also since she was like 10.


----------



## envirotex

I agree, let's go home


----------



## envirotex

why do Tuesdays suck so much?

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

I have houseguests coming this weekend.


----------



## envirotex

I don't have time for working.


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> I agree, let's go home


Vamanos!


----------



## LifeSucks

Ble_PE said:


> Vamanos!


I wanna go home too....stuck in a meeting


----------



## Ble_PE

Just now eating lunch.


----------



## LifeSucks

Ble_PE said:


> Just now eating lunch.


That's rough...If I don't eat by 1pm I get Hangry


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> I don't have time for working.


same for same reason


----------



## User1

im at least having a good hair day today

air dried, even


----------



## Ble_PE

LifeSucks said:


> That's rough...If I don't eat by 1pm I get Hangry


It's not 1 pm yet.


----------



## LifeSucks

Ble_PE said:


> It's not 1 pm yet.


Alrighty then :cheeburga:


----------



## LifeSucks

:waitwall:


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting ready to head out in the field.


----------



## frazil

By "field" do you mean beach?


----------



## Ble_PE

I wish... I haven't been to the beach in a couple of weeks.


----------



## P-E

Pouring rain in boston


----------



## P-E

Just got soaked walking across the city


----------



## P-E

Forgot the umbrella.


----------



## P-E

My arse is so wet


----------



## P-E

Feel bad for the next guy who has to sit here


----------



## P-E

Beer tonight?


----------



## P-E

Last night was dry


----------



## P-E

No beer or rain.


----------



## P-E

Terrible signal on the train


----------



## P-E

Slow posting


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: S


----------



## P-E

L


----------



## P-E

O


----------



## P-E

W


----------



## P-E

Spamming makes me feel good


----------



## P-E

Cold wet pants


----------



## P-E

Cold wet shoes


----------



## P-E

Cold and wet


----------



## P-E

Who is this pet?


----------



## P-E

Say! He is wet


----------



## P-E

You never yet met a pet


----------



## akwooly

really gray out


----------



## P-E

I bet


----------



## P-E

As wet


----------



## P-E

As they let


----------



## P-E

This wet pet get


----------



## akwooly

kinda depressing


----------



## P-E

I'm sailing away


----------



## P-E

That's cruel.


----------



## P-E

The sun did not shine


----------



## P-E

It was too wet to play


----------



## P-E

So we sat in the house


----------



## P-E

All that cold cold wet day


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> @P-E, you need better goals.


That's for sure.


----------



## akwooly

Dr Seuss


----------



## akwooly

Thing one and thing two are jerks


----------



## akwooly

tacos again.... whoohooo


----------



## akwooly

but not for another four hours!


----------



## thekzieg

It's after 3, I think I've sat here long enough today


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished dinner


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## akwooly

rockfish tacos


----------



## akwooly

we had moose tacos yesterday.


----------



## Dleg

Damn, rockfish tacos sounds fantastic.  Is that the same rockfish from our fishing trip?


----------



## Dleg

I tried to set up a taco tuesday expedition down to Paco's Tacos today, but I forgot I had a conference call at 12:30 and f'd it all up for my taco team.


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> Damn, rockfish tacos sounds fantastic.  Is that the same rockfish from our fishing trip?


yes sir!


----------



## akwooly

Tacos Al Pastor at the Big I is really good.


----------



## frazil

Yum. That sounds awesome.


----------



## ruggercsc

I always thought the rules only applied to me.


----------



## Dleg

Oh yeah, I forgot about Tacos al Pastor - I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## envirotex

Spaghetti


----------



## envirotex

Really more of a pasta primavera.


----------



## envirotex

Tuesday night, after practice and mommy needs a glass of wine dinner


----------



## Dleg

I think I tore my achilles tendon yesterday, falling down on the ice outside my office.  Which means I can't run now.  So the question is, should I go home and just start eating?  Time to just give up and get fat?


----------



## akwooly

just work out you upper body.  get swole. bench press and preacher curlz all day....


----------



## cdc0001

Gainz bruh

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Back from the field.


----------



## Ble_PE

Now just counting the minutes until quittin' time.


----------



## Ble_PE

How much longer?


----------



## frazil

Till bedtime?


----------



## Ble_PE

One.


----------



## akwooly

i have 30 mins


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Till bedtime?


You're much closer than I am.


----------



## Ble_PE

Two.


----------



## Ble_PE

Three.


----------



## akwooly

i want a pair of skate skis


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now! #old


----------



## frazil

akwooly said:


> i want a pair of skate skis


Me too!


----------



## akwooly

i love sleep.  but i love waking up early also.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I think I tore my achilles tendon yesterday, falling down on the ice outside my office.  Which means I can't run now.  So the question is, should I go home and just start eating?  Time to just give up and get fat?


Hope you are okay.   At least you can still drink


----------



## Ble_PE

Four.


----------



## Ble_PE

Five.


----------



## Ble_PE

Six.


----------



## Ble_PE

Seven.


----------



## frazil

What are we counting?


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> I think I tore my achilles tendon yesterday, falling down on the ice outside my office.  Which means I can't run now.  So the question is, should I go home and just start eating?  Time to just give up and get fat?


what makes you think it is torn? I fear that the most, my achillies.


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> What are we counting?


Time until quittin' time.


----------



## Dleg

Well, it's probably not torn.  It was starting to hurt a little, I think, but then this morning it was hurting like hell, and still is whenever I walk or extend it at all.  Two things happened yesterday:  one was the fall in front of my office, in which the achilles did get extended, and the other was that i ran on the treadmill.  So it's possible that it's just an on-going tendonitis that got exacerbated by circumstances.  Maybe a few days off will make it better.  I hope.


----------



## Dleg

But I've been running on the treadmill for months now, so I sort of doubt that was it.


----------



## Dleg

Although i have been increasing speed lately, but in a slow and steady increase kind of way.


----------



## Ble_PE

Or maybe you're just getting old.


----------



## cement

I tore my calf muscle a few years ago, it hurt like hell and I thought it was the achilles at first.  It grew back in an few months.  

It was definitely age related.


----------



## Ble_PE

My back has been giving me fits a lot lately. It's definitely age related.


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> I always thought the rules only applied to me.


They still do.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to leave.


----------



## thekzieg

Almost home


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer.


----------



## Dleg

Just about time to go.  Just finished packing all of the handouts for my 8-hour workshop I have to give tomorrow.  That was a ton of work to put together.  I hope it doesn't suck too bad for the participants...


----------



## thekzieg

Dinner time!


----------



## User1

Dleg said:


> Well, it's probably not torn.  It was starting to hurt a little, I think, but then this morning it was hurting like hell, and still is whenever I walk or extend it at all.  Two things happened yesterday:  one was the fall in front of my office, in which the achilles did get extended, and the other was that i ran on the treadmill.  So it's possible that it's just an on-going tendonitis that got exacerbated by circumstances.  Maybe a few days off will make it better.  I hope.


Iceeeeeee all of the ice


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> also nkotb is touring with boyz II men and paula fucking abdul.


There is a Seattle show!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

work trip still...spam


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> also nkotb is touring with boyz II men and paula fucking abdul.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Seattle show!
Click to expand...

I know! But I gotta find someone to go with me lolollll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

P-E said:


> Spamming makes me feel good


I'm not afraid of no post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam, it's back!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We be spammin, no not jammin!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need pineapple cake recipes! Not upside down cake.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wake up people! I've been at work for an hour now.


----------



## LifeSucks

Hump Day!


----------



## NJmike PE

someone wake up @Ble_PE. He's late for work


----------



## akwooly

Up and at them!


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> Although i have been increasing speed lately, but in a slow and steady increase kind of way.


I am in a constant state of soreness. I often question my self why do I keep training if all I ever feel is aches and muscle soreness?


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> I am in a constant state of soreness. I often question my self why do I keep training if all I ever feel is aches and muscle soreness?


BECAUSE BEAST MODE.


----------



## frazil

That's a good question


----------



## MetsFan

hour and a half till lunch


----------



## User1

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## User1

apparently


----------



## User1

when my cousin tags me in something on facebook


----------



## User1

i have to like it


----------



## User1

otherwise i'm outright ignoring her and a horrible person


----------



## User1

also!


----------



## User1

apparently.


----------



## User1

not wanting to talk politics with someone because the handful of responses youve had to her just bitching about people are that she can unfollow them/not read it/etc, are continuously met with defensive-agressive attacks "back" at you


----------



## User1

and!


----------



## User1

apparently


----------



## User1

NOT wanting to talk politics with someone who only tells, and won't listen, means i'm closed minded

(which isn't an insult, mind you, it's a FACT!!!!!)


----------



## User1

people are ridiculous and im glad she's not flying in for thanksgiving.


----------



## User1

bye felicia!


----------



## User1

show me more baby pics!


----------



## User1

and cats!


----------



## User1

and puppies! (every dog is a puppy fyi)


----------



## User1

something happy please


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie


----------



## User1

ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## envirotex

one in here.


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> someone wake up @Ble_PE. He's late for work


I was up about 3 hours ago, but I was going to the gym.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Spam


you can do better than that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Gotta head back out in the field today.


----------



## thekzieg

going to a precon with a contractor who has been sending submittals at the last minute with a "we're really under the gun on this one" note attached...should be good times!


----------



## Ble_PE

At least I'll get some nice ocean views on my drive today.


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> I know! But I gotta find someone to go with me lolollll
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


engineerboards concert meet up!


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> I was up about 3 hours ago, but I was going to the gym.


nice, no spam between sets. get swole.


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> nice, no spam between sets. get swole.


Too old for swole, I'm settling for staying in shape.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ble_PE said:


> Too old for swole, I'm settling for staying in shape.


I stay in shape too, it's called round.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I have actually lost 3.5 lbs since 11/1.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Add that to the 5 I lost in October.


----------



## Ble_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I have actually lost 3.5 lbs since 11/1.


If you're like me, you'll find them sometime late next week.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ble_PE said:


> If you're like me, you'll find them sometime late next week.


Plus the five I lost last month.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We're having duck next week.


----------



## akwooly

all i have to do is think about food and i put on 5 lbs


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And cheesecake! And the rest of that thanksgiving crap.


----------



## User1

i just planned out the thanksgiving menu


----------



## Ble_PE

I have no idea what we're having.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> all i have to do is think about food and i put on 5 lbs


Yes, it sucks! And I loose so slow.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Our gobble til you wobble feast at work is tomorrow. Yes, that's what they are calling it. Here come the ###'s.


----------



## User1

turkey - rosemary, oregano, basil, garlic and olive oil rubbed under skin and all over the place


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For you younger folk, those are pound signs, not hashtags. Context.


----------



## User1

mashed potatoes - traditional smash butter and maybe using buttermilk this yea


----------



## User1

cranberry sauce - cranberries, oj and honey - half with hot peppers


----------



## User1

green bean casserole - with tillamook sharp chedda this year


----------



## User1

stuffing - one with anchovies and maybe hot peppers, one without


----------



## User1

rolls (edible and attached to stomach)


----------



## User1

pecan pie - baked fresh by bestie


----------



## User1

pumpkin pie cheesecake - made fresh by bestie


----------



## User1

bestie is also a guestie


----------



## matt267 PE

What's to drink?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That's a lot of food. Feeding an army?


----------



## User1

wine, vodka, rum, whiskey, beer, cider.


----------



## User1

^top

bananathing


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 PE said:


> What's to drink?


Jell-O shots!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Rum cake! Yes, I think I will make.


----------



## Ble_PE

Gotta hit the road.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Stay safe. I gotta hit the phone here in a min.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

thejulie said:


> ^top
> 
> bananathing


Why does this sound dirty?


----------



## User1

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Why does this sound dirty?


HAHA 

it could be a hammock.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Only if your European.


----------



## User1

what music should i listen to today?


----------



## User1

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Only if your European.


sometimes I wish I was, but not for those kinds of hammocks.


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> what music should i listen to today?


80s nerd rock


----------



## User1

is that a station? lol


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't keep my eyes open. My brain keeps turning off.


----------



## thekzieg

COFFEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> COFFEEEEEEEEEEE


when you say this, let me find what i picture you doing


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't.


----------



## User1

first, i found this and had to share


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Reboot, reboot!


----------



## User1

http://rs17.pbsrc.com/albums/b65/aurora17/flailsmilie.gif~c200


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want to do the darth vader and stormtrooper trees for Christmas. Anyone saw that?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Back to work. L8r


----------



## Ble_PE

Still haven't hit the road. Major wreck on the interstate and when there's only one East-West highway, it really screws things up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> At least I'll get some nice ocean views on my drive today.


my view of the Jersey Shore


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> first, i found this and had to share


this gonna piss off crazy cat lady, @thekzieg PE


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> my view of the Jersey Shore


lovely


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The guy in the cube next to mine is playing 80's music, louder than he should in an office environment. I'm about to go over and bust a move.


----------



## akwooly

^yes!


----------



## akwooly

20 mins to lunch!


----------



## snickerd3

an hr left to the work day...well at least the job work.


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> this gonna piss off crazy cat lady, @thekzieg PE


Piss me off? More like entertain me endlessly!


----------



## Ble_PE

Back in the office. Almost lunchtime!


----------



## matt267 PE

Clearly you mean "dinner time."


----------



## Ble_PE

Clearly you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sure, I show back up to work and everybody just leaves!


----------



## NJmike PE

Clearly your clock is broken


----------



## User1

how rude


----------



## User1




----------



## Ble_PE

What in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on here?!


----------



## akwooly

meth


----------



## akwooly

lots of it


----------



## akwooly

to get thru the afternoon


----------



## akwooly

and lose weight


----------



## akwooly

trying to edit a report.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tyme for dinner


----------



## akwooly

dinner so close to lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Meth? Where?


----------



## akwooly

in the break room


----------



## Ble_PE

brb.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> i just planned out the thanksgiving menu


How hard is it? Hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How hard is it?


If you have to ask, then not very.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> If you have to ask, then not very.


this.


----------



## akwooly

bacon and blow, no hookers its a family event.


----------



## Ble_PE

Nice to see blow making a come back at family events.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey, hey, hey. We have hookers at all our family events. You can't just go excluding family at family functions.


----------



## akwooly

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, hey, hey. We have hookers at all our family events. You can't just go excluding family at family functions.


we make them sit in the garage.


----------



## akwooly

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, hey, hey. We have hookers at all our family events. You can't just go excluding family at family functions.


we have all done questionable things for... uh... stuff. i should not judge!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> we make them sit in the garage.


Hey, I know you want them to get their Black Friday game on early, and make money, but the garage might not be the best place for business.


----------



## Ble_PE

Do they offer specials on Black Friday?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ble_PE said:


> Do they offer specials on Black Friday?


They better if they're working in the garage.


----------



## Ble_PE

I ready for quittin' time.


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, hey, hey. We have hookers at all our family events. You can't just go excluding family at family functions.


Pics?


----------



## Ble_PE

Sure.


----------



## ruggercsc

What does an engineer use for birth control?  Their personality.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's quiet. Too quiet. Where is everybody?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ruggercsc said:


> What does an engineer use for birth control?  Their personality.


That hasn't worked for me.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ble_PE said:


> It's quiet. Too quiet. Where is everybody?


Eating.


----------



## Ble_PE

I need a beer.


----------



## frazil

Shazaam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it over yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Meh


----------



## frazil

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack it deep spam.


----------



## akwooly

Now it's dinner time


----------



## akwooly

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> 7 minutes ago, Ble_PE said: Do they offer specials on Black Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> They better if they're working in the garage.
Click to expand...

I have a couch in my garage.


----------



## SE_FL

New hire, recent college grad, left his calculator in my office during a project review. I promptly put said calculator in the freezer and left for the rest of the day.


----------



## SE_FL

I wonder if he ever found it.


----------



## SE_FL

I'm not your mom, don't leave your stuff in my office.


----------



## akwooly

Hahaha where's your calculator rook?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## User1

I have pms that leave their coffee, pens, etc on my desk all the time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalaspamdramaavoidingspamhelpdramahelpspam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cartwheels are fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot hurts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

99 til 500 left

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

98

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

97

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

96

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

95

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

94

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

93

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

92

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

91

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

90

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

89

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

88

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

87

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

86

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

85

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

84

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

83

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

82

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

81

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

80

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

79

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

78

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

77

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

76

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

75

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

74

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

73

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

72

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

71

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

70

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

69

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

68

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

67

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

66

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

65

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

64

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

63

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

62

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

61

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

60

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

59

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

58

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

57

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

56

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

55

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

54

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

53

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

52

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

51

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

50

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

49

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

48

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

47

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

46

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

45

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

44

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

43

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

42

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

41

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

40

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

39

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

38

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

37

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

36

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

35

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

34

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

33

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

32

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

31

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

30

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

29

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

28

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

27

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

26

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

25

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

24

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

23

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

22

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

21

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

20

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

19

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

18

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

17

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

16

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

15

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

14

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

13

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

12

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

11

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

10

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

9

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

8

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

7

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

6

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

5

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

3

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

2

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4500!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My new fave foto

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Dats some good spammin sista


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Dats some good spammin sista


Thanks brah!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


>


Yes please!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> New hire, recent college grad, left his calculator in my office during a project review. I promptly put said calculator in the freezer and left for the rest of the day.


Be careful. He might consider that bullying. He'll write an open letter and demand a safe space in the office.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only until trump takes office.


----------



## NJmike PE

Then political correctness dies


----------



## matt267 PE

The babies will cry even louder. If you thought millennials were babies, just wait until you meet "Generation Z."


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 PE said:


> The babies will cry even louder. If you thought millennials were babies, just wait until you meet "Generation Z."


Gen Z? First I'm hearing of this.


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Gen Z? First I'm hearing of this.


Yeah, they're the post-millennial babies. Their parents are Gen Xers and some millennials. My two daughters would be considered Gen Z.

(I personally thing labeling each generation is dumb)


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming in 3


----------



## NJmike PE

2....


----------



## NJmike PE

1!


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on @LifeSucks, you can do it.


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

I


----------



## matt267 PE

@LifeSucks, you also need an avatar.


----------



## LifeSucks

&lt;3


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## LifeSucks

Procrastinating = Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## LifeSucks

Spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

@LifeSucks,

This would be a good profile pic for you to use:


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## LifeSucks

matt267 PE said:


> @LifeSucks, you also need an avatar.


Agreed


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## LifeSucks

matt267 PE said:


> @LifeSucks,
> 
> This would be a good profile pic for you to use:


Yes, After I pass the PE.


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> Yes, After I pass the PE.


You've got a lot more spammin' to do if you want that to happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving and spamming


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Going to Pass the PE Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

well done.


----------



## TWJ PE

It's Friday for me spam!!


----------



## LifeSucks

TWJ PE said:


> It's Friday for me spam!!


Jealous Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Need More Posts Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

100th Post !


----------



## User1

[emoji90]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

￼

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Apparently you can't copy paste shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Apparently you can't copy paste shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes you can. You just have to know shit to do shit.


----------



## User1

Clarification: on Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Because Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Clarification: on Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's because tapatalk is shit.


----------



## User1

All of the quote notifications!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

TOP 

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Damn, I blew your phone UP.


----------



## matt267 PE

But it wasn't me, I wasn't spamming at 6:30 AM.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> But it wasn't me, I wasn't spamming at 6:30 AM.


Haha oh ok

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus stop spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus is coming spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus is coming spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus is coming spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus is coming spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus is coming spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus is here spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SK82 P.E.

I'm here.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

I shall to PPPPAAAAAASSSSSSS!


----------



## matt267 PE

SK82 said:


> I shall to PPPPAAAAAASSSSSSS!


Not unless you're a top 10 spammer.


----------



## MetsFan

Want to waste time drawing pictures?

https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Told my coworkers that after Thanksgiving I will be bringing in a 12 pack of beer and keeping it in the fridge. If results come out and I am sharing the 12 pack then the result was a positive one, if the 12 pack and I are missing one day, then they can assume my result was a negative one.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

spam


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

spam


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

spam


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

or I may bring in a keg


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

or a nice spread of liquor


----------



## SK82 P.E.

schlitz malt liquor


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

SK82 said:


> schlitz malt liquor


Good form of punishment if my result is negative


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam away @ngmakhlo and get an avatar.


----------



## matt267 PE

you too @SK82


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Damn, I blew your phone UP.


Did you show your arse?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Spam away @ngmakhlo and get an avatar.


Fixd


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Did you show your arse?


It was better than that.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> It was better than that.


Don't know.   Seemed to scare her away.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I am pretty excited for the endless red wine while attempting to cook Thanksgiving dinner. :thumbs:


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Don't know.   Seemed to scare her away.


still here! chiro doesn't let me spam and crack


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> still here! chiro doesn't let me spam and crack


Crack and spam are okay together.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam away @ngmakhlo and get an avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you too @SK82
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you too @SK82
Click to expand...

COMPLETE.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

lunch time


----------



## SK82 P.E.

lunch time


----------



## SK82 P.E.

LUNCH TIME


----------



## User1

i just got to work!


----------



## SK82 P.E.

me too.


----------



## thekzieg

What day is it?


----------



## thekzieg

Where am I?


----------



## thekzieg

Why did I stay up so late babysitting last night?


----------



## thekzieg

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


THIS.


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks

Spam and pineapple


----------



## P-E

Spamapple


----------



## LifeSucks

Anyone been to the movies lately?


----------



## matt267 PE

SK82 said:


> COMPLETE.


Well done. Now we look like a respectable bunch.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

Time for a nap.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## User1

no.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## User1

@thekzieg PE what did you decide about tonight?


----------



## Ble_PE

What's tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

time for lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

having soup


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some ramen


----------



## Ble_PE

There's great ramen out here.


----------



## Dleg

Good morning from the Great White North (if AK qualifies as that?)

10 above this morning.  Ice fog and light pillars over all the street lights.  Almost lost control at a read light due to the ice.  Not a bad start.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> What's tonight?


seaw dinner thing


----------



## NJmike PE

5 minute sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm tired.


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

@matt267 PE is a slacker


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## User1

@Haritha @BlueHen @haali @Charles Webb @RBHeadge PE @TWJ PE @TME600


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

ok, I'm done


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

dinnerrrr


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> @matt267 PE is a slacker


Don't get me started, you won't be able to stop me.


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

at least we are not over 5k


----------



## akwooly

oooo look out 5k


----------



## NJmike PE

only 13k more to go


----------



## NJmike PE

my bad still 25 more to go


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

hurry while supplies last


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> at least we are not over 5k


this


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> at least we are not over 5k


 



NJmike PE said:


> this


 So now you're having conversations with yourself?


----------



## Ble_PE

Why isn't it Friday yet?


----------



## akwooly

it can be friday if you really want it to be.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> it can be friday if you really want it to be.


That means I'll have to work on Saturday. There's no way in hell that's going to happen.


----------



## TWJ PE

Too much Mexican food for lunch... can not function. Afternoon over.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

TWJ PE said:


> Too much Mexican food for lunch... can not function. Afternoon over.


MMMM I think I will have Mexican food for lunch too. again.


----------



## Ble_PE

Good Mexican food is one thing that we're missing out here.


----------



## SK82 P.E.

Mexican food gives me bubble guts.


----------



## thekzieg

@thejulie I'm not gonna go


----------



## thekzieg

those things are always so awkward if you don't know anyone going into it


----------



## thekzieg

it's like engineers aren't good with the social skills or something


----------



## thekzieg

I wonder if anyone else has ever noticed that


----------



## thekzieg

we should put out a PSA


----------



## thekzieg

raise awareness


----------



## thekzieg

We're good at math, not talking!


----------



## thekzieg

give us some booze and then try to shut us up


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thekzieg PE said:


> those things are always so awkward if you don't know anyone going into it


Being awkward is what we do. When you bring a lot of awkward people together it makes it almost normal...


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> We're good at math, not talking!


Pffft, I'm not even good at math.


----------



## akwooly

i could totally eat mexican food everyday. one thing i love about San Diego.


----------



## Supe

I go to San Diego in January for code meetings.

When enjoying your Mexican food, do NOT chug margaritas and then an expired muscle relaxer before a flight.


----------



## sersmay

just don't forget to grab a nice california burrito


----------



## Ble_PE

I could really go for some good Mexican food, but I can't afford the plane tickets.


----------



## SRX

WHY DO I CHECK EB EVERY 4 HOURS??  :wacko:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah, they're the post-millennial babies. Their parents are Gen Xers and some millennials. My two daughters would be considered Gen Z.
> 
> (I personally thing labeling each generation is dumb)


I guess my kids (9 and 7) are Gen Z, but I agree labeling is dumb. Especially when some people have kids at 15 and others at 30+..both parents will instill different values in their kids and raise them differently. So labeling the kids the same is a little dumb.


----------



## SRX

V:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm stuffed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Like hurt stuffed.


----------



## LifeSucks

Must Post Something


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Could vomit stuffed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I definitely "gobbled til I wobble"!


----------



## LifeSucks

Posting is addicting


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And I threw food away.


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> those things are always so awkward if you don't know anyone going into it


we should coordinate sometime! then we technically don't know each other but can be such pros at networking and getting to know a stranger! haha.


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks

?


----------



## LifeSucks

LifeSucks said:


> ?


So Disappointing :wacko:


----------



## LifeSucks

akwooly said:


> i could totally eat mexican food everyday. one thing i love about San Diego.


Same, Tex-Mex is the best


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> we should coordinate sometime! then we technically don't know each other but can be such pros at networking and getting to know a stranger! haha.


Definitely!!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm tired.


----------



## thekzieg

tuna wraps for lunch


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ugh, now there are boxes of cookies everywhere!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

less than two hours til quittin time


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> less than two hours til quittin time


Bastard!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That ^


----------



## LifeSucks

NJmike PE said:


> less than two hours til quittin time


an hour and 1/2 for me


----------



## LifeSucks

can't wait to go home


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I told our intern to rename a collection pot to pig pot!


----------



## LifeSucks

I'm tired


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

You suck!


----------



## LifeSucks

I wish I could bring my dog to work


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Told him to have it painted pink!


----------



## thekzieg

Baked Cheetos!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Still trying to finish fruit salad...three hours later!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cheeto cheetoes!


----------



## akwooly

i wish i could bring my dog to work also.


----------



## akwooly

chicken wings for lunch.


----------



## akwooly

i am not tired.  too much coffee and i think my prework out from this morning is going.


----------



## akwooly

@thejulie @thekzieg PE is it supposed to rain on sunday in SEA? weather channel says it is but I was hoping it is lying.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> @thejulie @thekzieg PE is it supposed to rain on sunday in SEA? weather channel says it is but I was hoping it is lying.


I mean, probably a little, but not all day and not consistently. It'll probably be more of an annoying mist than _rain_ rain_._


----------



## thekzieg

Don't worry, I accidentally put my sleeve in tuna juice, so I'll be nice and fragrant for the rest of the day!


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby is dropping a deuce.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dude, give her some privacy!


----------



## thekzieg

she doesn't look very happy about it


----------



## matt267 PE

She has no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wasn't very happy either.


----------



## thekzieg

Not sure how long I've been walking around with my pant legs cuffed to different lengths, but I'm gonna just assume it's been all day.


----------



## NJmike PE

just put down newspaper until Mrs. Matt comes home


----------



## Ble_PE

I've got to figure out something for lunch today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> I've got to figure out something for lunch today.


lunch? the day is over in 10 minutes


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> lunch? the day is over in 10 minutes


You're dead to me.


----------



## NJmike PE

time to go home


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg PE said:


> Not sure how long I've been walking around with my pant legs cuffed to different lengths, but I'm gonna just assume it's been all day.


Along with the tuna juice, I'm thinking you're definitely giving some credence to the office "crazy cat lady" title.  Nice.  #Goals


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Not sure how long I've been walking around with my pant legs cuffed to different lengths, but I'm gonna just assume it's been all day.


i had two different colored socks on yesterday.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for a beer.


----------



## akwooly

same same


----------



## Ble_PE

About 4 more hours.


----------



## akwooly

two hours for me.


----------



## Ble_PE

Probably closer to that for me too since I'll probably catch the early bus today.


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> Along with the tuna juice, I'm thinking you're definitely giving some credence to the office "crazy cat lady" title.  Nice.  #Goals


As the only girl engineer left in our office, I feel it's my duty to represent the best version of myself at all times.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ummm, moving on.


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with dinner. Now sitting with my feet up


----------



## Ble_PE

My only solace is the fact that I'll still be in bed sleeping when you report for work tomorrow morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, I ran out of newspaper.


----------



## Ble_PE

Put the baby outside.


----------



## frazil

Almost friday


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Almost friday


WOOT!!


----------



## thekzieg

On the bus


----------



## thekzieg

So much traffic


----------



## thekzieg

I hate being a bus person


----------



## thekzieg

Bus person


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> Spam


Buses suck spam


----------



## Ble_PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I hate being a bus person


I'm getting tired of it too, but I will remain one as long as I'm out here.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, akwooly said: @thejulie @thekzieg PE is it supposed to rain on sunday in SEA? weather channel says it is but I was hoping it is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, probably a little, but not all day and not consistently. It'll probably be more of an annoying mist than _rain_ rain_._
Click to expand...

Ditto. Wataproof jacket with hood for hairdos is all ya need. Wataproof shoes too. If you use an umbrella expect higher prices bc you're a tourist [emoji14] jk, kinda

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ugh I'm on the bus. Have gone 5 blocks in 20 minutes. Get off my bus people!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> My only solace is the fact that I'll still be in bed sleeping when you report for work tomorrow morning.


True, but my weekend will begin first.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thejulie said:


> Ugh I'm on the bus. Have gone 5 blocks in 20 minutes. Get off my bus people! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Isn't getting off the bus why it goes 5 blocks in 20 minutes?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> I hate being a bus person


Time to get a car. And a new state.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Time to get a car. And a new state.


I'm working on it, and bummer for you, WI is in the cross-hairs.

And I have a car, just not the desire to pay $300/month to park it downtown.


----------



## thekzieg

Watching the west wing


----------



## thekzieg

Great stuff


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 54 minutes ago, knight1fox3 said: Time to get a car. And a new state.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on it, and bummer for you, WI is in the cross-hairs.And I have a car, just not the desire to pay $300/month to park it downtown.
Click to expand...

My apt only charges 195!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## User1

So I pay 195 to park my car. I drive like maybe 1x a week if that. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## User1

?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

:B


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I park mine at my apt for free cause I live by old people! Hashtag Crown Hill.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Just now, thejulie said: ? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I park mine at my apt for free cause I live by old people! Hashtag Crown Hill.
Click to expand...

Hashtag Capitol Hill

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Is it bad that I try to avoid Capitol Hill as much as possible because of how many people are there?


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Is it bad that I try to avoid Capitol Hill as much as possible because of how many people are there?


There's so much awesome though!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also I have the best hotdog cart on the corner.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> There's so much awesome though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ugh. I know. But no parking at all!!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 3 minutes ago, thejulie said: There's so much awesome though! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I know. But no parking at all!!
Click to expand...

I know a secret spot! You have to pay but I've only ever not seen a spot there once [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Ha!


----------



## thekzieg

How's that cleaning coming?


----------



## thekzieg

Must be going great since I'm here all alone


----------



## thekzieg

Just me and the West Wing


----------



## thekzieg

What a great show


----------



## thekzieg

Aaron Sorkin sure writes a wonderful president


----------



## thekzieg

Its cold here


----------



## thekzieg

Had to turn on the heat


----------



## thekzieg

I wish it would snow


----------



## thekzieg

I wanna make a snowman


----------



## thekzieg

And then just sit inside and watch the moon glisten off of the fresh powder


----------



## thekzieg

Mmm...the smell of snow...


----------



## thekzieg

The hush of all the noise when there's snow falling...


----------



## thekzieg

I need dis


----------



## thekzieg

Snow


----------



## thekzieg

Now!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

Ugh it's going so slow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And somebody is fucking repeatedly honking their horn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Omg it won't stop

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Maybe it's an alarm but it sounds not very standard like I feel like the honks are not at a steady pace

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also this happened

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And this

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Is it because I said the f word?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Is it because I said the f word?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Whaaaat?! That's crazy!


----------



## User1

Idkkkkkkkk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

All sorts of people drop the fuck bomb... That's not a reason...


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe it's just tapatalk?


----------



## User1

Prob

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But it was convenient timing for sure!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> But it was convenient timing for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Wait. Is your mom a moderator?!


----------



## User1

Mommmmmmmm i told you to stop stalking meeeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I promise I'm cleaning lolololololololollllllll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ew I hate cleaning the bathroom. Only because #girlswithlonghairproblems

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Maybe it's just tapatalk?


This


----------



## frazil

Morning!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> I wish it would snow


More reason for a WI move? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> Omg it won't stopSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Do you own a paintball gun?

Edit: Top? :bananalama:

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

It's friday


----------



## NJmike PE

and I'm sick


----------



## NJmike PE

sounds like a phenomenal weekend ahead of me


----------



## NJmike PE

full of Mrs NJ bitching that I have a mancold


----------



## NJmike PE

mancolds are terrible


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, that whole "epidural" thing is just made up. they don't need it


----------



## NJmike PE

wussies


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell the wife that ice chips will help.


----------



## NJmike PE

nah, why bother. I don't intend on reopening the baby factory


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you sleeping on the couch again?


----------



## frazil

Parent-teacher conference time


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Are you sleeping on the couch again?


negative.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Parent-teacher conference time


Those are always fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> negative.


You're not trying hard enough then.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

soft


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Dammit forgot yesterday was thrs and forgot to update my FB picks[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Gutters tomorrow


----------



## P-E

Got to drag out the ladder


----------



## P-E

Too many things to do to get ready for winter.

sounds winter has already arrived for @Dleg


----------



## P-E

Toilet spam


----------



## P-E

Spam until the lights shut off


----------



## P-E

Lights on


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lights on [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Lights off


----------



## P-E

Lights on


----------



## P-E

Lights off


----------



## P-E

Wax on


----------



## P-E

Wax off


----------



## P-E

Posting wax off in the bathroom sounds bad


----------



## thekzieg

Blue Friday


----------



## thekzieg

Wearing my Hauschka Jersey


----------



## matt267 PE

I just bought a beer brewing setup.


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll arrive next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now my house will always smell like beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter will go to school...smelling like beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer beer beer beer


----------



## LifeSucks

:beerchug:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> yeah, that whole "epidural" thing is just made up. they don't need it


opcorn:


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> what is the cut score


69


----------



## NJmike PE

nice


----------



## TWJ PE

Day off spam.


----------



## snickerd3

almost done for the day spam


----------



## P-E

Finished lunch spam


----------



## Dleg

Wow it's freakin cold


----------



## Dleg

But not even - in 2011 it was 40 below at his time of year.


----------



## Dleg

Today it's just a measly 2 below.

TOP


----------



## Dleg

Now back to work!


----------



## Ble_PE

Man am I glad it's Friday!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## akwooly

finally below zero.


----------



## Ble_PE

No thanks.


----------



## akwooly

awe come on! HI is making you soft.


----------



## Ble_PE

Pfft, I was soft way before moving to Hawaii.


----------



## knight1fox3

^^ didn't we already cover that topic earlier? :dunno:


----------



## akwooly

darn I missed it.


----------



## Dleg

I just passed on going downstairs to retrieve a package that arrived for me, because it's too cold for me to step outside.

So someone else brought it up for me.

Win!


----------



## Ble_PE

^It's good to be the boss.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^It's good to be the boss.


You hear that @NJmike PE? Now tell the wife to get you another blanket.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> You hear that @NJmike PE? Now tell the wife to get you another blanket *beer*.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## akwooly

mmmm beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer? I'm for something heavier tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Beer? I'm for something heavier tonight.


That's no way to talk about Mrs. Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> That's no way to talk about Mrs. Matt.


Are you trying to get me permanently banned to the couch?


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes till the weekend


----------



## frazil

Yikes. It's like 60 degrees here. Doesn't feel like late-november


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 90 28 minutes till the weekend


fixt.


----------



## frazil

I've had a busy day answering emails


----------



## frazil

How do people get any work done?


----------



## frazil

I've got a wicked headache


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> 90 minutes till the weekend






matt267 PE said:


> fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> How do people get any work done?


that's a very good question


----------



## frazil

Killing turkey time


----------



## frazil

I guess I'm done for the day


----------



## NJmike PE

fresh bird. nice


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> How do people get any work done?


The key is to get just enough done to not get reprimanded.


----------



## frazil

Ok, success


----------



## frazil

Actually it seems like you're rewarded more for answering emails in a timely fashion than actually working


----------



## NJmike PE

of course she knows that. she's the master of the boondoggle


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Actually it seems like you're rewarded more for answering emails in a timely fashion than actually working


This is very true.


----------



## frazil

I just finished a phd in shenanigans


----------



## Ble_PE

Can I get a Dr.'s note for leaving work early today?


----------



## LifeSucks

Stuffed full of free Pizza and Cake. Too bad no one at work brought beer.


----------



## LifeSucks

Spam Purge in 3...


----------



## LifeSucks

2


----------



## LifeSucks

1


----------



## LifeSucks

Take off!!!


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## Ble_PE

I already need a beer.


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks

That makes me want more pizza!!!


----------



## LifeSucks

What goes with pizza?


----------



## LifeSucks

Beer!!


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks

Beer is good!


----------



## LifeSucks

Beer is good!


----------



## LifeSucks

Beer is good!


----------



## LifeSucks

and Stuff!


----------



## LifeSucks

It are go good with pizza


----------



## LifeSucks

- end tangent -


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm getting so much work done today.


----------



## frazil

For some reason I'm craving pizza and beer for dinner


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I had a dream about the exam last night. Looks like I need to join the Spam-athon and stop obsessing. 

Let's Spam!!


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> For some reason I'm craving pizza and beer for dinner


You know, me too.


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## Dleg

Damn I have been productive today!  

For a change.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Damn I have been productive today!
> 
> For a change.


I'll have what you're having.


----------



## NJmike PE

yup, it's about that time


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> I'll have what you're having.


Well, the work I accomplished was all related to my own performance review (filled out the duties, goals, and accomplishment sections) and my 2017 promotions paperwork.  So pretty selfish stuff, but at least it's out of the way now!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## frazil

So done


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Looks like I need to join the Spam-athon and stop obsessing.


Do it. and get an avatar too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all east coasters suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Y'all east coasters suck.


But you have a better view.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, but I pay for it, believe me.


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## Tiffer1TX

SPAM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

:beerchug:


----------



## thekzieg

We gotta get to 6k by the end of the day...and then we'll be 1/3 of the way there...


----------



## Ble_PE

Need


----------



## Ble_PE

beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need


----------



## Ble_PE

beer.


----------



## thekzieg

same


----------



## Ble_PE

Need


----------



## Ble_PE

beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need


----------



## Ble_PE

beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

need


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## Ble_PE

need


----------



## thekzieg

beer


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## Ble_PE

need


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## Ble_PE

need


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie said:


> ... #girlswithlonghairproblemsSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I hear this is big in Europe.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok done


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## thekzieg

"working" spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## thekzieg

it's harder than it looks


----------



## frazil

True!


----------



## frazil

Less than 200 to go


----------



## frazil

To 6k


----------



## frazil

Did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

Yes


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## frazil

Hanging out at piano lessons on a Friday night


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## frazil

Musical Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## frazil

Can you hear me now?


----------



## frazil

Snow?!


----------



## frazil

Is that right?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## frazil

Drones


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## frazil

I need one


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who says?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## frazil

Forecast for Monday!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for pizza and beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## frazil

Less than 150 to go


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## frazil

Quality?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## frazil

Or quantity?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch.


----------



## frazil

Pepsi?


----------



## frazil

Or coke?


----------



## frazil

Chicken?


----------



## frazil

Or beef?


----------



## frazil

Snickers?


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## frazil

Or Milky Way?


----------



## Ble_PE

or wine?


----------



## Ble_PE

Liquor


----------



## Ble_PE

or sticker?


----------



## Ble_PE

ham


----------



## frazil

Son wants to go to a school talent show tonight


----------



## Ble_PE

or turkey?


----------



## frazil

I said no way


----------



## Ble_PE

west


----------



## Ble_PE

or east?


----------



## Ble_PE

north


----------



## frazil

I'm not waiting around until 9pm


----------



## Ble_PE

or south?


----------



## akwooly

Snickers


----------



## frazil

(There's no talent anyway)


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Son wants to go to a school talent show tonight






frazil said:


> I said no way


Unless they allow alcohol, you made the right decision.


----------



## frazil

Yah, snickers


----------



## frazil

Wine


----------



## frazil

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## frazil

Or pecan?


----------



## frazil

He is disappointed


----------



## Ble_PE

pecan no contest!


----------



## frazil

Less than 100 to go


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> He is disappointed


He'll get over it.


----------



## frazil

What?! Pumpkin!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it beer thirty yet?


----------



## frazil

And....5 o'clock


----------



## frazil

Where did the "o'clock" come from?


----------



## frazil

Moving on


----------



## frazil

Moving on


----------



## frazil

Moving on


----------



## frazil

Moving on


----------



## frazil

Moving on


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Where did the "o'clock" come from?


Ireland.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

So hungry


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

Ready to behome


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

Be home


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

Running out of uninteresting things to say


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

Time to cut and paste


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

Less than 50 to go


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## frazil

He's mad


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## frazil

Croak


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone got a beer?


----------



## frazil

At home.


----------



## frazil

I think


----------



## frazil

I better make sure


----------



## P-E

Did someone say beer?


----------



## frazil

Almost there


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## frazil

Woohoo


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## frazil

Almost pizza time


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## P-E

Beer

6k


----------



## Ble_PE

Send me one!


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## frazil

Success!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

How about Taco Time?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

No more working spam


----------



## Ble_PE

We just hit 6k.


----------



## SE_FL

Small town Festival time


----------



## P-E

Perfect almost at the bar


----------



## SE_FL

They don't sell beer


----------



## SE_FL

I'll be bringing my own beer


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm thirsty.


----------



## SE_FL

6k? 30% to results?


----------



## SE_FL

6k? 30% to results?


----------



## frazil

Someone 10 pages back set a 6k goal for today


----------



## P-E

Got my Guinness.  Life is good.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm not sure how I'll make it through the afternoon today.


----------



## LifeSucks

It's the freakin' weekend baby!
I'm about to have me some fun!


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## LifeSucks

Bounce


----------



## Ble_PE

No motivation.


----------



## Ble_PE

Zip.


----------



## NJmike PE

8k by Monday morning


----------



## Ble_PE

Not from me, I won't be in here this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

Random post


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Getting through the afternoon post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Finished dinner. Watching finding dori with the kids


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Finding Dori. How relaxing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Howl at the moon


----------



## Ble_PE

shoot out the light


----------



## Ble_PE

it's a small town Saturday night


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## Road Guy

a new person? woa...


----------



## Ble_PE

Everybody stare!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Gotta do something to pass the time. Only you guys will understand?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

In .


----------



## akwooly

Out


----------



## Ble_PE

Wut?


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for the weekend to start.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Gotta do something to pass the time. Only you guys will understand?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Stay here as long as you like. Enjoy. Take you mind of that shitty exam.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

90 more minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## P-E

Here.  Going to get pizza for my beer.


----------



## P-E

Almost at my train stop


----------



## Ble_PE

I'd like to have pizza and beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

I could also use a nap.


----------



## thekzieg

busy picking out company swag


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, what did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

Everything.


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty here I come!


----------



## P-E

Mini bedtime


----------



## P-E

Then beer


----------



## P-E

Again


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's not beer 30, it's bourbon hour.


----------



## P-E

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> It's not beer 30, it's bourbon hour.


Is that your collection?


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## envirotex

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> It's not beer 30, it's bourbon hour.


Those look too full to do any good.  If you have more than one bottle of something then you're not doing your job.


----------



## envirotex

Leftover wine is a unicorn...


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> busy picking out company swag


Can I have some?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Jeez I can't catch up. Been awake since 330 this am to finish cleaning lolllllll and now I'm going to bed at 852 on a friyay nite

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Byee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Can I have some?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Fo sho. You want the shapeless long sleeve polo or the ugly laptop bag?


----------



## thekzieg

And now I will spam using only the middle predictive text word.


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The


----------



## thekzieg

The only


----------



## thekzieg

The only


----------



## thekzieg

The only


----------



## thekzieg

The only


----------



## thekzieg

The only


----------



## thekzieg

The only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is the


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has the


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I have


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is the


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is a


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is a


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I can


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has been


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is a


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I have to


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is the only


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is the only


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has the best


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I can do


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is a great


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I have to


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is the only


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is a great


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has been checked


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I can get


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is a great


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is the only


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has the same page


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I have to do


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is the only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is a great weekend


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is a great weekend


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that I can do to


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who has been checked the


----------



## thekzieg

The only one that is the only one


----------



## thekzieg

The only one who is a great weekend


----------



## thekzieg

Fin


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom

:B


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

F*ck you sleep


----------



## User1

Laaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bed shopping today!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got an 18lb turkey. Do you think that's enough for 5.5 people?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ok back to sleeps.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> I got an 18lb turkey. Do you think that's enough for 5.5 people? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


0.5 people? Do you have something to tell us?


----------



## akwooly

Wake up


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## akwooly

Hard


----------



## matt267 PE

On


----------



## akwooly

Off


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to rattle off a few hundred spams


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you a robot


----------



## NJmike PE

Random post


----------



## NJmike PE

Another


----------



## NJmike PE

Supposed to hang my Christmas lights outside today


----------



## NJmike PE

Screw dat


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ is putting up the decorations inside today


----------



## NJmike PE

I want to get a real tree


----------



## NJmike PE

She wants to use our fake, pipe cleaner tree


----------



## NJmike PE

So we compromised


----------



## NJmike PE

And are putting up the fake tree


----------



## NJmike PE

And she's going to buy new lights for the tree


----------



## NJmike PE

Money bags


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what she thinks


----------



## NJmike PE

Weather will be 60 degrees today


----------



## NJmike PE

Snow showers tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks a lot Al Gore


----------



## NJmike PE

Had bacon for breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Finding Dori again.


----------



## NJmike PE

It keeps the kids quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a nap


----------



## NJmike PE

I wonder if Ble_PE is still working


----------



## NJmike PE

The weekend is almost over for Dexman


----------



## NJmike PE

Random post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt is slacking off


----------



## NJmike PE

Too much baby, not enough spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Supposed to hang the Christmas lights at the firehouse too


----------



## NJmike PE

At least there's plenty of ladders there


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs. NJ is supposed to help me decorate the inside too


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn committees


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm in charge of decorating


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn kids won't leave the tree alone


----------



## NJmike PE

No different than pets and the teee


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Done for a while


----------



## NJmike PE

This place is quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Need to pick up the pace


----------



## NJmike PE

Otherwise we'll never get the results in time


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt is slacking off


I'm waiting for the right time.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> What is the cut score


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/27218-cut-scores/&amp;page=1


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> I got an 18lb turkey. Do you think that's enough for 5.5 people? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 0.5 people? Do you have something to tell us?
Click to expand...

Haha no. He's just a Lil man so he won't eat as much. But maybe he will. He does love food! 18mo old. My nephew!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I feel like I was in the lead. Then all yall just took over!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

You are still. For now......


----------



## User1

Phew!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just put my socks on!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

You know

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Having different color socks is fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But it's also a burden

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like finding the exact match

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The struggle is so real

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not winning


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the way to chiro spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The buses always have the heat on blast when it's only chilly outside which means if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> The buses always have the heat on blast when it's only chilly outside which means if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It's the worst. Gotta sit in the aisle seat and maybe pop a window open.


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: The buses always have the heat on blast when it's only chilly outside which means if you dress for chilly you die of heat stroke on the bus! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's the worst. Gotta sit in the aisle seat and maybe pop a window open.
Click to expand...

Once, I popped a window open and this lady flipped her shit on me. And this was when it was like 65 outside so it wasn't cold.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Instead of just saying I'm sorry do you mind closing that window I'm really cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

She goes oh my God! It's so cold in here! You should have asked!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like she was queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

She had a coat that she had taken off! Like it was behind her on the seat and I was like whoa I'm sorry

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But you have a jacket?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And she was like I DON'T CARE SHUT THE WINDOW

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Old ladies on the bus are the worst!!!


----------



## User1

And of course since we work with clients and you never know who is watching you I just closed the window and broke a sweat so she could keep her jacket off miss queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sorry I don't know when your hot flashes are gonna hit, lady... I'm usually so good at reading minds![/COLOR]


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Queen of the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> And of course since we work with clients and you never know who is watching you I just closed the window and broke a sweat so she could keep her jacket off miss queen of the bus
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Oof. That complicates things. I work in almost complete anonymity, so I can do whatever I want.


----------



## thekzieg

Sheesh. You talk to one recruiter one time when you think you're moving to North Carolina, and then everyone else in that company is hitting you up for their positions.


----------



## thekzieg

Sorry guys, but a civil engineer and a structural engineer aren't interchangeable.


----------



## thekzieg

Also, a structural engineer isn't a construction manager


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Sheesh. You talk to one recruiter one time when you think you're moving to North Carolina, and then everyone else in that company is hitting you up for their positions.


My ex coworker just moved to Raleigh! I'm still mad! His wife and him were my new besties in Seattle 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Even though we _could_ manage construction, we're not gonna get our PE just so we can organize your paperwork


----------



## User1

Tru

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But! Lots of ses move into the construction side

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Recruiters have no idea what they're doing, is my conclusion


----------



## User1

Including a different ex coworker

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Maybe I'm the common denominator

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Either that or my resume doesn't accurately reflect my skills


----------



## User1

Bitches be leaving me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

At my other companies I was the first to leave

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

But I'm not looking for a new job, so it doesn't matter anyway


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Either that or my resume doesn't accurately reflect my skills


I get crap for me stuff or like hey do you know people who know this that want a jorb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> But I'm not looking for a new job, so it doesn't matter anyway


Not going to WI?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm early for my appointment whoops

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm early for my appointment whoops

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I calculated based on weekday bus transit time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Ha! I got a call once from a girl who was legit like, I don't know about construction stuff, could you help me figure out what kind of person would be good for this role?


----------



## User1

Not empty bus weekend transit time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Ha! I got a call once from a girl who was legit like, I don't know about construction stuff, could you help me figure out what kind of person would be good for this role?


Lol! I've been getting a lot of randos in structural out of school adding me with no message on LinkedIn so I've started just ignoring unless they have an introductory message because like wtf?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I was legit like you know Google exists, right? But in my head, cause I'm not trying to answer a number I don't know.


----------



## User1

One was like can you help me find a job

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

If any of them have five years experience, we need them at my company


----------



## User1

Gave me a generic paragraph that you're supposed to fill in company name and other info but didn't

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I was like well what job was listed where and for what company?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Not going to WI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We might be, but I'd work remotely at my same job till I pop out some babies


----------



## User1

You should try to be more clear and present the entire information if you're asking someone to recommend you for a job

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cause I legit didn't know of anything listed anyway lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But i don't have time to mentor strangers unless they are in a mentor program that I volunteer for

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

For reals


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> If any of them have five years experience, we need them at my company


I'll keep my ear open but most are right out of college. What kind of work does your company do?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I know. They're ALL just out of college. We do residential and small commercial structural design. We're specifically looking for someone with wood design experience.


----------



## thekzieg

I do a lot of wood stuff

:eyebrows:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not winning


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I do a lot of wood stuff:eyebrows:


Wood

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wood you say you work a lot with wood

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching home alone with the kids


----------



## User1

Donald trump one?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I've been doing a lot of wood work lately too

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If yannowwhatimeannnnnnnn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Shearwalls

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Diaphragms (lol)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beams and joists and shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hold down that wood!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What's YOUR load duration factor eh?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Stiffen this

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We should have a thread of engineering puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My friend asked me what did the column say to the beam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> Donald trump one? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ha. I forgot about that one. No. The original


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> We should have a thread of engineering punsSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Run with that.

Make it happen Cap'n


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I also had a you're so plastic

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/27457-engineering-pun/

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Going to see Fantastic Beasts and then gonna watch the Cougs chew on some Buffalo ass.


----------



## thekzieg

It's gonna be a great day


----------



## thekzieg

But for now, Tottenham Hotspur soccer


----------



## User1

I made the bacon who's got the Hookers and blow?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Hungry


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cat.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#catsofeb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

seahawks doughnut


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## Tiffer1TX

Shopping for dinner at the candy store!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I don't spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Wait, was that considered spamming?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

One Fifty One


----------



## LifeSucks

College Football Saturday


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Hook'Em Horns!??????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I hung up the lights today


----------



## NJmike PE

Had my best Clark Griswold impersonation


----------



## NJmike PE

I foot the ladder, and climbed to the top


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I love Christmas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Apparently the foot of the ladder was over a hole burrowed by something


----------



## NJmike PE

I got to the top and ladder went over


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thing I was only 8 ft up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Otherwise that fall could have hurt


----------



## NJmike PE

We really need to move this thread along


----------



## NJmike PE

I was hoping to be at 8k by Monday morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm noticing a huge lag in posting from tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam ham


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam ham


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam ham


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam ham


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam ham


----------



## NJmike PE

8-10 weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

8-10 weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

8-10 weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

8-10 weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

8-10 weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

Got McDonald's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Got McDonald's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Got McDonald's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Got McDonald's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Got McDonald's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheeseburgers and fries for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheeseburgers and fries for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheeseburgers and fries for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheeseburgers and fries for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

First down


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## thekzieg

Go Cougs


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

C'mon D


----------



## thekzieg

D


----------



## thekzieg

Fence


----------



## thekzieg

D


----------



## thekzieg

Fence


----------



## thekzieg

Coug games are so stressful


----------



## thekzieg

Better keep drinking


----------



## thekzieg

Go


----------



## thekzieg

Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

Go


----------



## thekzieg

Cougs


----------



## thekzieg

We need a TD


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Hook'Em Horns

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

We need to stop Kansas!!????????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Dammit


----------



## Tiffer1TX

OT??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care about the results

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I care about the results... As long as it's a pass!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm waiting to get to the 6666 post!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

6666!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I got a 2600 dollar mattress for 1600 dollars... Beautyrest black diamond or something something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Scam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Yes I wood[/COLOR]

:beerbang:


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Go julie


----------



## User1

Scam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

End this Hong tonight.


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

6789!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## frazil

6790!


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> 6790!


Woo hoooo


----------



## P-E

Switched to wine


----------



## akwooly

Dinner


----------



## P-E

Winner winner


----------



## cement

Stupid me waiting until after the first snow to have the snow tires put on the car....


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn MIL called. Talk about a buzz kill


----------



## NJmike PE

The ultimate CB


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn her


----------



## NJmike PE

How do I log out of target.com


----------



## NJmike PE

I swear they are the most computer illiterate generation ever


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn her!


----------



## NJmike PE

Told the wife not to take the call


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a drink


----------



## NJmike PE

How big is the Internet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I keep hearing say "I am ready to check out"


----------



## NJmike PE

Lady, you have no clue


----------



## NJmike PE

Holy shit!


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's the Tylenol!?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm better off putting up the Christmas lights on the house right now


----------



## NJmike PE

How is this taking so long?


----------



## NJmike PE

How does someone in this day and age not know how to order something on-line


----------



## NJmike PE

This is a complete mind fuck for me


----------



## P-E

Switched to port.   This is a bad idea.


----------



## P-E

Very bad


----------



## Road Guy

Grease is the word!


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Grease is the word!


Yes bacon sounds good right about now


----------



## P-E

Back home.  Do I open another beer.   Prob bad idea.


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Beer is good


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed, watching my team lose.


----------



## SE_FL

Burping a baby one handed


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Burping baby spam


----------



## SE_FL

Baby's not happy


----------



## SE_FL

Crazy baby hiccups


----------



## SE_FL

6860 spam!


----------



## User1

I let my phone get to 1% tonight.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So much suspense!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm already back up to 10%!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Going into the office in the am

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like the 7 am

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking my parents?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Because my mom wants to go through all of the photos and I don't have a functioning computer right now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have some work to get done

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also I got new pillows

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And new sheets

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I'm not using any of it until the new bed arrives

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On Monday

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm so excited to sleep on it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Eee!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

TOP 

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

F*ck you sleep


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sleeping is over rated.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to make the donuts


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to make the bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to make the donuts


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to make the bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

What is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I pass?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Did I pass gas?


The real question is, did you create a dutch oven?


----------



## NJmike PE

No. I value my life


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting this to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

7k! Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

+1


----------



## matt267 PE

+2


----------



## matt267 PE

+3


----------



## matt267 PE

+4


----------



## matt267 PE

+5


----------



## matt267 PE

+6


----------



## matt267 PE

+7


----------



## matt267 PE

+8


----------



## matt267 PE

+9


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

What's up


----------



## thekzieg

I should get up


----------



## thekzieg

Clean the house


----------



## thekzieg

People are coming over for the game


----------



## thekzieg

Someone has to vacuum


----------



## thekzieg

Someone has to clean the bathroom


----------



## thekzieg

Someone has to do the dishes


----------



## thekzieg

Who's that someone?


----------



## thekzieg

Me


----------



## thekzieg

Cleaning is the worst


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta do laundry


----------



## thekzieg

That'll be later


----------



## thekzieg

Cause the laundry room is in the basement


----------



## thekzieg

That's five stories down


----------



## thekzieg

It's a long way to haul three loads


----------



## thekzieg

And it costs $2.75 per load


----------



## thekzieg

$1.75 to wash


----------



## thekzieg

$1 to dry


----------



## thekzieg

Someday I'll have my own washer


----------



## thekzieg

And my own dryer


----------



## thekzieg

And that day will be great


----------



## thekzieg

I won't have to pay more money if the jeans are still a little damp


----------



## thekzieg

I'll just have to restart the dryer


----------



## thekzieg

No sweat


----------



## thekzieg

Apartments bum me out


----------



## thekzieg

Can't paint the walls


----------



## thekzieg

Can't mount shelves


----------



## thekzieg

Or tvs


----------



## thekzieg

Can't replace broken crap


----------



## thekzieg

Just gotta deal


----------



## thekzieg

I hate mornings


----------



## thekzieg

Can you tell


----------



## thekzieg

Grump grump


----------



## thekzieg

Need coffee


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

The Seahawks play the Eagles


----------



## thekzieg

It's an in house rivalry for me


----------



## thekzieg

That's why we're having people over


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta keep the peace


----------



## akwooly

Game day!


----------



## Haritha

Found the spam thread!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Haritha said:


> Found the spam thread!!!!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, now get to it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Haritha said:


> Found the spam thread!!!!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good now get to it


----------



## Haritha

I was just trying not to break rules...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> I was just trying not to break rules...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Haritha,

There are no rules, yet.


----------



## thekzieg

Sea! Hawks!

View attachment 8808


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> 35 minutes ago, Haritha said: I was just trying not to break rules... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> @Haritha,There are no rules, yet.
Click to expand...

No rules yet? Now I'm worried it's too far from results...let's get some rules...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

No rules. Need to make 18k. Takes us there Cap'n


----------



## akwooly

Centurylink is loud


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Rules?!!? What rules? I was not informed of these rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where?


----------



## knight1fox3

When?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Where are we going?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Where are we going?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Wait!!! What?


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Centurylink is loud


Welcome to sea!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have w/d in my apartment

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Four kids = two loads of laundry per day


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Four kids = two loads of laundry per day


Ew

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Wife tried cloth diapers for the first kid.


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

That caused laundry chaos, and we only had one kid then.


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

My parents said they had cloth diaper service when I was young


----------



## SE_FL

That job sounds awesome


----------



## SE_FL

My parents said they had cloth diaper service when I was young


----------



## User1

People here do diaper service lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

I guess it was cheaper than disposable diapers at the time


----------



## SE_FL

At $0.50 a piece, four-five diapers per day for the older kid. I can see why.


----------



## SE_FL

At $0.50 a piece, four-five diapers per day for the older kid. I can see why.


----------



## SE_FL

More motivation to potty train early


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Save a few bucks on diapers and just throw out the carpet


----------



## User1

Last night sleeping in this shit bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

There goes your college savings kids. Learn how to work hard


----------



## User1

Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

I'm reading a book on how to raise a strong willed child


----------



## SE_FL

Hmmmmn


----------



## SE_FL

I'm reading a book on how to raise a strong willed child


----------



## SE_FL

More like how to not raise a punk kid


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> I'm reading a book on how to raise a strong willed child


What's it called?


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> 27 minutes ago, SE_FL said: I'm reading a book on how to raise a strong willed child
> 
> 
> 
> What's it called?
Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0842336222?selectObb=new

The New Strong-willed child by Dr James Dobson


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I have a few of those children myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Tiffer1TX said:


> I have a few of those children myself.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


My 4 year old was almost diagnosed at 2 with oppositional defiance syndrome... I thought it was called terrible twos...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Centurylink is loud
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to sea! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Centurylink is loud
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to sea! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## akwooly

The central saloon


----------



## Haritha

Rain in so cal at last...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Drunk girl dropped her phone in the toilet.


----------



## akwooly

And she grabbed it


----------



## akwooly

Yucko


----------



## User1

Ew!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Yucko


----------



## Haritha

Snowing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

A bag of rice may save the phone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This tapatalk is confusing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Short week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Siri can spam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It's ok I hope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Spam jam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Tapatalk turned from bad to worse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Is this the only app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Wait a minute...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Wait a minute...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Too slow tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I perhaps need some training on the app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Hey anyone waiting for results?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Hey anyone waiting for results?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Spamming helps take your mind off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

So ca banned bags @ grocery stores...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Got groceries in an unused trash bag but grossed out the other shoppers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The world is changing fast so you need to type faster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Thank you auto filler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I know some where a server is making another me.... virtual, but me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Recording my thoughts, locations, searches... and one fine day....predicting the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I mean for every human/ cat / dog with digital footprint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

You have a virtual entity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

That makes you question the reality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Living on the cloud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Space ship going far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Escape from it all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Siri should technically respond only to the phone owner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Siri almost called emergency on my kids command

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Siri almost called emergency on my kids command

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Can Siri 's voice be changed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I find myself typing and hitting back space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Don't know exactly why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This is spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And you should not hit the back space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Keep moving forward

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Ahhh tapatalk made a duplicate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

That wasn't me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Why should we think apps are better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Apps devices not better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

But the world is changing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Need to start early tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Good night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Oh yeah, #GoHawks!


----------



## Haritha

Ahhh the Seahawks- won again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Good night


----------



## Haritha

Wasn't watching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Wasn't watching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I got to watch in person !


----------



## Haritha

The larger the number of estimates, the closer the average value is to reality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

akwooly said:


> I got to watch in person !


Wow! Hope you had fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Sunday night in SEA time to get turnt up!


----------



## akwooly

Actually I'm old. We are back to the hotel already and headed to bed.


----------



## akwooly

We are wild like that


----------



## akwooly

Haritha said:


> I got to watch in person !
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hope you had fun!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It was awesome!


----------



## akwooly

We are wild like that


----------



## akwooly

Good night SEA. Good night spamathon.


----------



## NJmike PE

3 day work week


----------



## NJmike PE

3 day work week


----------



## NJmike PE

3 day work week


----------



## NJmike PE

3 day work week


----------



## NJmike PE

3 day work week


----------



## NJmike PE

3 day work week


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> 3 day work week


Yes!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I am


----------



## NJmike PE

current top ten posters:







*thejulie*

November 1


1779 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1185 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


784 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


634 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


558 posts




*P-E*
November 1


486 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


268 posts




*SE_FL*
November 2


249 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


219 posts




*glockjacket*
October 31


199 posts


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Getting busy!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm a slacker!


----------



## Haritha

Good early morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Snoozing off again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN PE 4.0

I'm a newbie can someone explain the concept of this thread?


----------



## RickJames

Several banable offences noted in this thread.  Mgmt is slacking.


----------



## NJmike PE

RickJames said:


> Several banable offences noted in this thread.  Mgmt is slacking.


do tell. Please elaborate


----------



## frazil

I'm not even on the list!  Time to catch up.


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0842336222?selectObb=new
> 
> The New Strong-willed child by Dr James Dobson


@SE_FL Thanks.



Tiffer1TX said:


> I have a few of those children myself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Sucks doesn't it.



Haritha said:


> My 4 year old was almost diagnosed at 2 with oppositional defiance syndrome... I thought it was called terrible twos...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My daughter had a few years like that. Luckily she's grown out if it a bit. I'm just worried about her teen years.



Charles Webb said:


> I'm a newbie can someone explain the concept of this thread?


@Charles Webb, there is no "concept." But the goal of this threat is to get a total of 18,000 posts. There currently are not rules so you can post at will. Spam doesn't have to make sense. Don't over think it. Just post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and SPAM


----------



## TN PE 4.0

Any Journey fans out there? I keep hearing the song Don't Stop Believing when I read this forum.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> , there is no "concept." But the goal of this threat is to get a total of 18,000 posts. There currently are not rules so you can post at will. Spam doesn't have to make sense. Don't over think it. Just post.


I can't read anything that you post without an AV...


----------



## User1

Charles Webb said:


> Any Journey fans out there? I keep hearing the song Don't Stop Believing when I read this forum.


Appropriate!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam blasting the heat again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Charles Webb said:


> Any Journey fans out there? I keep hearing the song Don't Stop Believing when I read this forum.


@Charles Webb

Nope. Never heard of it. Maybe you should spam this thread with the lyrics. After you get an avatar pic of course. And remember, the top 10 spammer tend to all be PEs by the end of the year.


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 21 minutes ago, Charles Webb said: Any Journey fans out there? I keep hearing the song Don't Stop Believing when I read this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Never heard of it. Maybe you should spam this thread with the lyrics. After you get an avatar pic of course. And remember, the top 10 spammer tend to all be PEs by the end of the year.
Click to expand...

If I keep in the top 10 I hope I don't ruin the trend

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I have an apple in my purse
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Do you have a pen?


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my purse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Next stop boren avenue

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ding!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Stop requested

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Next stop Terry Avenue

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Aw

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A guy on the bus just said he always has a good day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And every day is a good day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And now he's singing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hey good lookin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Whatcha got cookin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

His first Christmas out of prison in 22 years

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

He loves the lights everywhere

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Just now, thejulie said: I have an apple in my purse Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pen?
Click to expand...

I do!

But I do not want to ruin the apple by making an applepen

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Next stop 4th Avenue!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Busy shoes shoe repair is open at 7am!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

In case you ever have a shoemergency

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Instant! Shoe repair it says

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I do!
> 
> But I do not want to ruin the apple by making an applepen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It won't be ruined if you do the song/dance on the bus. Make sure you take video and post it......


----------



## Haritha

I thought of something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Stopping at 4th ave

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What is the best app for the world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Next stop pike!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We are very happy to help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Just now, thejulie said: I do! But I do not want to ruin the apple by making an applepen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be ruined if you do the song/dance on the bus. Make sure you take video and post it......
Click to expand...

Yeahhhhhhhhh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Random question

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Thank you for reading

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Whole week off for kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Why do the kids have too many holidays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I get here too early or too late. On time is not possible with bus schedule

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The struggle, guys

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Why do the kids have too many holidays
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


because it hard being a kid. You just don't understand.


----------



## RickJames

matt267 PE said:


> @Charles Webb
> 
> Nope. Never heard of it. Maybe you should spam this thread with the lyrics. After you get an avatar pic of course. And remember, the top 10 spammer tend to all be PEs by the end of the year.


All 10 or just number 10?


----------



## RickJames

Haritha said:


> Whole week off for kids
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use a cage in the basement baited with cookies and yoohoos....works great for my van.


----------



## matt267 PE

RickJames said:


> All 10 or just number 10?


Top 10 = all in the top 10


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> *bus*


Found your problem. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> is it Wednesday yet?


Is there work today????


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is there work today????


how bout dem packers


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> how bout dem packers


Did they play yet? :dunno:

Excited to see you MIL for the holidays?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Did they play yet? :dunno:
> 
> Excited to see you MIL for the holidays?


yup. gonna try out the new scope


----------



## Dleg

Five above this morning at my house, but eleven below at the office.  Had to put on pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pants are always a good idea at the office.


----------



## envirotex

That depends on the location of your office...


----------



## envirotex

Plus I find that a dress or a skirt is usually appropriate, as well...


----------



## matt267 PE

True, no pants for strippers.


----------



## envirotex

And, I am not really wearing pants today and I am working, so...


----------



## Dleg

To be honest, not only am I wearing pants, but I am also wearing underwear.  And long underwear.


----------



## NJmike PE

yoga pants and platform stilettos are always acceptable in my book


----------



## SE_FL

I would like to extend to you an invitation to the pants party


----------



## SE_FL

Excuse me?


----------



## SE_FL

The...party. With the...pants. Party with pants?


----------



## SE_FL

Brick, are you saying that there is a party in your pants and that I'm invited?


----------



## SE_FL

That's it.


----------



## SE_FL

Did Brian tell you to say this Brick?


----------



## SE_FL

No. Yes. He did.


----------



## SE_FL

Okay. No. I don't want to go to a Party in your pants?


----------



## SE_FL

Very well. Ian would you like to go to a party in my pants?


----------



## SE_FL

No Brick.


----------



## SE_FL

All right. Let's go.


----------



## SE_FL

[crash] Its alright. I'm alright.


----------



## sersmay




----------



## sersmay




----------



## LifeSucks

:Locolaugh: ^ this


----------



## thekzieg

Ugh. Monday.


----------



## LifeSucks

I'm waitin' for a jet plane


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Ugh. Monday.
> 
> View attachment 8811


If that was my cat, she'd be eating those wires on the floor.


----------



## matt267 PE

LifeSucks said:


> I'm waitin' for a jet plane


Do you have pants on?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> If that was my cat, she'd be eating those wires on the floor.


Why does everyone have a cat but me?!


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Why does everyone have a cat but me?!


because you're smart.


----------



## LifeSucks

matt267 PE said:


> If that was my cat, she'd be eating those wires on the floor.


My my dog chewed through the power cord of my laptop while it was plugged in when I was at work. Needless to say he doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## LifeSucks

matt267 PE said:


> Do you have pants on?


Of course not, who has time for pants?


----------



## akwooly

Shopping day


----------



## TN PE 4.0

Don't stop believing. Hold onto that feeling, streetlight people oh oh oh!

was Steve Perry of Journey writing about the transportation PE or electrical?


----------



## envirotex

LifeSucks said:


> Of course not, who has time for pants?


Right?


----------



## envirotex

I think I've reached my 4-6 hour daily productivity limit.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Just now, matt267 PE said: If that was my cat, she'd be eating those wires on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone have a cat but me?!
Click to expand...

I have an extra one, if you need one??


----------



## User1

I'm pro-anti-pants

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Shopping day


Where to!?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Why does everyone have a cat but me?!


Even your profile picture has a cat. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## knight1fox3

I really hope everyone is having a good day at work. My biggest problem today is that I have beer in the fridge upstairs but haven't yet transferred it to fridge downstairs. I should think about doing that soon.


----------



## LifeSucks

On a plane spam!


----------



## LifeSucks

Headed to the middle of nowhere for work spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I really hope everyone is having a good day at work. My biggest problem today is that I have beer in the fridge upstairs but haven't yet transferred it to fridge downstairs. I should think about doing that soon.


meanwhile, on his way back downstairs....


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 26 minutes ago, knight1fox3 said: I really hope everyone is having a good day at work. My biggest problem today is that I have beer in the fridge upstairs but haven't yet transferred it to fridge downstairs. I should think about doing that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, on his way back downstairs....
Click to expand...

At least he didn't spill any beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin' everyone! Short work week here, taking off Wednesday and Friday for a 5 day weekend. I'll probably be ready for work come Monday...


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin' everyone! Short work week here, taking off Wednesday and Friday for a 5 day weekend. I'll probably be ready for work come Monday...


morning?!?!?!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

All Top 10??!!?? What. No studying needed, just Spam!?


----------



## NJmike PE

I've already worked almost 10 hrs today


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Shopping day
> 
> 
> 
> Where to!? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

West lake center Macy's Nordstrom pacific place the Nike Store!


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> morning?!?!?!


Yes, morning.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Shopping day
> 
> 
> 
> Where to!? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West lake center Macy's Nordstrom pacific place the Nike Store!
Click to expand...

Woo!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

The weather's looking crappy this week. It sucks because the mrs. and I were going to do some hiking on Wednesday while the kids are at school.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

It rained here in AZ, quite a bit actually. When the sun isn't out here it automatically reduces my productivity. Cloudy days and rain don't happen often after monsoon season.


----------



## akwooly

Got the last porchetta sandwich at Salumi!


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> All Top 10??!!?? What. No studying needed, just Spam!?


Yup. it's a damn Christmas miracle.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer


----------



## moebius85

This wait is killing me!  :brickwall:


----------



## knight1fox3

HFS....my beer is empty! :blink:


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer






knight1fox3 said:


> HFS....my beer is empty! :blink:


----------



## snickerd3

time to go!


----------



## Ble_PE

WTF, it's not even lunchtime!


----------



## snickerd3

You were still sleeping when I got to work...


----------



## Ble_PE

It still sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE

time to go home


----------



## knight1fox3

^ never left


----------



## matt267 PE

^ban him


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait


----------



## matt267 PE

Nevermind


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Win or lose I will booze


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Got the last porchetta sandwich at Salumi!


Nice work!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Can someone find the load in this embed for me bc the contractor decided to pour even though they knew they missed the embed and now I have to see if I can make an epoxy work

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Sure. It's 2.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> West lake center Macy's Nordstrom pacific place the Nike Store!


That's my hood!! The giant tree on Stewart St. at the NE corner of the Macy's store is where the dude was hanging out for a while, fyi.


----------



## Ble_PE

Countdown to quittin time has begun.


----------



## Ble_PE

I guess our east coast spammers have went home for the day.


----------



## Dleg

Daylight's getting short up here at 65 degrees north:


Nov. 21, 2016


Rise


Set


Actual Time


9:49 AM AKST


3:24 PM AKST


Civil Twilight


8:41 AM AKST


4:31 PM AKST


Nautical Twilight


7:36 AM AKST


5:36 PM AKST


Astronomical Twilight


6:38 AM AKST


6:34 PM AKST


Moon


No Moon Rise


2:36 PM AKST


Length of Visible Light


7h 49m


Length of Day


5h 34m
Tomorrow will be 6m7s shorter.


----------



## Ble_PE

^And I thought it was getting dark earlier down here!


----------



## Dleg

It makes for good sleeping.  I can identify with the bears now.


----------



## Ble_PE

I think I'd be constantly sleepy.


----------



## Dleg

I forgot to use my happy light today.

 Maybe that's why I'm not feeling so happy.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> I forgot to use my happy light today.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm not feeling so happy.


Is that what you call your bong lighter?


----------



## Dleg

I wish.

No, it's some shitty fluorescent light that you're supposed to shine in your face for 30 minutes a day.  I switched mine on about 5 minutes ago, so let's see what happens.

:mellow:


----------



## Ble_PE

What I'm picturing:


----------



## akwooly

Sun is out In Seattle!


----------



## akwooly

Sun is out In Seattle!


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> What I'm picturing:


That's horrible!

but it's not much better than that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it supposed to make up for lack of sunlight exposure?


----------



## Dleg

Not sure if lamp, or tampon...


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## Ble_PE

"High Intensity for Fast Session Times" is a great catch phrase for a hooker advertising to men who need to get in and get out.


----------



## Dleg

I don't think it gives you any vitamin D, so not really a susbstitute for sunlight.  I think it's something psychoogical about bright light in your face being necessary to properly trigger your internal clock.  Or some shit like that.

More happy light tampon imagery:


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Sun is out In Seattle!


It's gonna be a Purdy sunset!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Happy light tampon imagery is just what I was hoping for today.


----------



## Dleg

Here's some more:


----------



## Ble_PE

You sure that product is intended for use by men?


----------



## Dleg

Yeah, but we don't need as big a light, apparently.  Nor much in the way of masculinity.


----------



## Dleg

By the way, i am feeling considerably more upbeat now, after ~45 minutes of happy light.  Ready to head out into the sub-zero conditions to go pick my son up from school.


----------



## Ble_PE

Not sure if dleg is a corporate shrill or not...


----------



## User1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1235578/Monkey-magic-Orangutan-AMAZED-simple-cup-trick.html

this is what we need.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rude it didn't embed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gonna try without text

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1235578/Monkey-magic-Orangutan-AMAZED-simple-cup-trick.html

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Nope

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I quit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But watch it. Made me smile so big!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus home spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to head to the bus stop.


----------



## Dleg

Back from school pickup.  Not quite dark outside, but middle twilight.  4 below.  Need more happy light.


----------



## Ble_PE

I've gotten so much work done today.


----------



## Dleg

Not so much for me.  Last Friday was super productive, though.


----------



## Ble_PE

I forgot to add the /s for sarcasm.


----------



## User1

WATCH MY VIDEO

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(^o^)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I feel like this face

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I love baking cookies for my family.


----------



## User1

Accurately reflect my avatar pic

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Long day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Zootopia is strange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Class c botanical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I was wondering

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Let it go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Our detectives are very busy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Please wait out here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Insubordination

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The case is in good hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

One missing otter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I have a lead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I gotta get to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

According to tax forms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Fries buzzing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Radiator Whiskey was great! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Haritha

We found our otter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Radiator Whiskey was great! Thanks for the recommendation!
Click to expand...

Awesome! I'm so glad!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for bed


----------



## Haritha

Why is yelp called so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Natural history museum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

How did mayor bellwether know where to find Judy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Prey out number predators 10 to 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Carrot farm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It won't work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I think we got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

He was just trying to protect the city

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

They found the antidote

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It starts with all of us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The movie ended with officers catching the snail who was speeding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I took a week off and I'm still in the top 10? WOW

WE NEED NoOBS


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> I took a week off and I'm still in the top 10? WOWWE NEED NoOBS


I'm still trying to recruit but nobody understands how cool I am and how much they want to hang with me in the spam thread

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

This new bed might be a struggle to adjust to. I haven't had my hips at the same level as my shoulders in over a year! Aka sinkhole

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Well it's been an interesting day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

Spam thread is degrading....when i left yesterday we were at strippers and stilletos


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]spent the train ride reading spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

I particularly enjoyed @Dleg 's tampon lights.


----------



## P-E

Reminds me of a hash song.


----------



## P-E

maybe I shouldn't post it.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Good morning EB family. Rise and Spam!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

That's the spirit.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Yes, that is me... Ready to take over the world!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

IT'S FRIDAY!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Good morning EB family. Rise and Spam!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


with posts like that, your post count should be in the high hundreds in not tyme flat

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I wish I had more time to spam, but alas.... I have a job and family.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## snickerd3

It's TUESDAY!!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I am spam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

I do not like that spam I am


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I spam on a plane


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I spam on a train


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I spam and spam, and never complain


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> I have a job and family


So. What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

5 kids?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

As I sit here spamming, they are pulling the curtains off the windows.


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm pie.....


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> As I sit here spamming, they are pulling the curtains off the windows.


That's fine. It'll let more light into the room.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> 5 kids?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Put them to work as spammers.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Great idea!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> 5 kids[emoji119]Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Ouch


----------



## Tiffer1TX

5 kids is not so bad, they basically take care of each other. Definitely easier then having only 1 or 2.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

My youngest are 4 year old twins, boy and girl.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnicks front tooth has been loose all week.  hope it doesn't fall out while we are visiting fam for thanksgiving


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> minisnicks front tooth has been loose all week.  hope it doesn't fall out while we are visiting fam for thanksgiving


First two teeth I ever lost, I lost biting the leg of a folding table at Christmas.  True story.


----------



## matt267 PE

tooth fairy spam.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> First two teeth I ever lost, I lost biting the leg of a folding table at Christmas.  True story.


minisnick swallowed the first tooth he lost while eating a snack at daycare.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I can barely take care of myself, I can't imagine being responsible for mini humans as well...


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> with posts like that, your post count should be in the high hundreds in not tyme flat


uke:


----------



## thekzieg

whomp whomp


----------



## akwooly

Peace out SEA


----------



## thekzieg

Bye!!!


----------



## RickJames

snickerd3 said:


> minisnicks front tooth has been loose all week.  hope it doesn't fall out while we are visiting fam for thanksgiving


let them try out bike ...down hill into boat

instant new front teeth!   and no the boat wasnt damaged.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Peace out SEA


Hope you had a good time! Cruising now?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So like let's pretend the unlikely event occurs that I actually get a pass. It's not over for me. I then have to go take 2 more 8 hour exams to get my SE. In Illinois I didn't have to do this PE stuff to get my SE. Oh, and I also took 7 architectural exams for that license. Why do I do this to myself?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

I love driving an hour to a meeting that was apparently cancelled...... oh well, at least the field office is warm and has a TV...


----------



## User1

But also, how will I survive waiting for results without the support/trolling I have found here?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Peace out SEA
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good time! Cruising now? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Checking out and headed to the light rail, we had a blast!


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> So like let's pretend the unlikely event occurs that I actually get a pass. It's not over for me. I then have to go take 2 more 8 hour exams to get my SE. In Illinois I didn't have to do this PE stuff to get my SE. Oh, and I also took 7 architectural exams for that license. Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





> so the bridge doesnt fall


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Peace out SEA
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good time! Cruising now? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checking out and headed to the light rail, we had a blast!
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it! Safe travels!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> But also, how will I survive waiting for results without the support/trolling I have found here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You can wait for your SE results here, too...and there's plenty to do in the "off" season.


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> 1 minute ago, thejulie said: So like let's pretend the unlikely event occurs that I actually get a pass. It's not over for me. I then have to go take 2 more 8 hour exams to get my SE. In Illinois I didn't have to do this PE stuff to get my SE. Oh, and I also took 7 architectural exams for that license. Why do I do this to myself? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote so the bridge doesnt fall
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But but I haven't done bridge design in like 5-6 years!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 3 minutes ago, thejulie said: But also, how will I survive waiting for results without the support/trolling I have found here? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You can wait for your SE results here, too...and there's plenty to do in the "off" season.
Click to expand...

Promise?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I swear.


----------



## Haritha

Wisdom tooth- why are they called so? Do they give/ take away wisdom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This tiny moment I take to post this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Bye for the day I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

See you later alligator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

see ya


----------



## knight1fox3

Well, beer has been moved from the upstairs fridge to the downstairs one. Got my chores done for the day. PHEW!


----------



## akwooly

I think I ate too much on this trip


----------



## Dleg

Fill in the blank?


----------



## akwooly

Edited


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> I think I ate too much on this trip


Sounds like a successful vacation then!


----------



## akwooly

But you could fill in the blank!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Sounds like a successful vacation then!


second.


----------



## Dleg

Much happier today.  I took the "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" to appreciate the warmth of my polartec liner against my neck on the way in to work this morning.  And I have turned on my happy light.  Feeling like a summer's eve now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin' everyone!


----------



## P-E

I need a happy Lite


----------



## thekzieg

I have one I don't use (cause it's cool to be emo)


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I have one I don't use (cause it's cool to be emo)


I don't have one. I've yet to be (at least notiveably) affected by the gloomy skies

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Ethics training is always riveting!


----------



## Dleg

You should try actually riveting in ethics class.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ble_PE

Who or what should I try to rivet?


----------



## Dleg

The tabletop would be a good starting point.  Either random patterns of rivets.  Or you could spell something out.  Like "Ethics, bitches!"


----------



## snickerd3

what the hell is a happy light


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> what the hell is a happy light


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> what the hell is a happy light


Sounds like you could use one.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Sounds like you could use one.


I seriously could, what are they?  UV lightbulbs?


----------



## Ble_PE

@Dleg's the expert.


----------



## snickerd3

if it is just a fluorescent light bulb than forget it, my eyes can't take that shit that close up


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> So like let's pretend the unlikely event occurs that I actually get a pass. It's not over for me. I then have to go take 2 more 8 hour exams to get my SE. In Illinois I didn't have to do this PE stuff to get my SE. Oh, and I also took 7 architectural exams for that license. Why do I do this to myself? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Because, as engineers we like to challenge ourselves.


----------



## Dleg

snickerd3 said:


> I seriously could, what are they?  UV lightbulbs?


No, they're a fluorescent light panel that is supposedly designed to replace the effect of sunlight on your brain.  You're supposed to have it shining off to the side of your vision, in my case just to the left of my computer monitor, to replicate the effect of sunlight shining in your eyes during daylight.  Apparently it can prevent seasonal affective disorder (SAD) for people like me who live in palces where the sun doesn't shine much in the winter.


----------



## snickerd3

lost me at fluorescent...sounded  just like something I needed at work though.  I had the fluorescent tube lightbulbs above my cube taken out because they gave me headaches.


----------



## Dleg

I was skeptical, and I still don't particularly like the way the light looks, but it seems to work.  You just run it a half hour or so.


----------



## Ble_PE

I wonder if you could get a doctor's recommendation for it and use FSA or HSA money toward the purchase.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Move to AZ.

Fixd. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

Brown depresses me more than dark.


----------



## thekzieg

WHY IS GETTING 10,000 STEPS A DAY SO HARD?? Stupid bets with friends...


----------



## Dleg

Put your counter on your foot and get twitchy.


----------



## thekzieg

It's on my iPhone, and that thing is surprisingly hard to fool!!! So rude.


----------



## thekzieg

Dleg said:


> Put your counter on your foot and get twitchy.


Cause don't for a second think I haven't tried.


----------



## Dleg

How did it go?


----------



## thekzieg

terribly


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## thekzieg

counting steps


----------



## Dleg

Remove the claws and that could be useful for other things.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Remove the claws and that could be useful for other things.


Umm, like what?


----------



## Dleg

Umm, maybe entering a lot of spaces into a document?


----------



## thekzieg

or spamming?


----------



## Dleg

Or playing tiny basketball?


----------



## thekzieg

or whack-a-mole?


----------



## Dleg

Something like that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Dleg

Not even close.

I promised myself I would organize and clean my office today.  I don't know what it is, but I started my career with neat desktops, and I have slowly devolved into a freaking mess.

This is not mine, but it feels this way:


----------



## Ble_PE

I get on a kick about every 2 months and clean my desk. I'll keep it clean for about a week or two, but eventually I lose out to all the paper.


----------



## Dleg

I just looked up some stereotypical LinkedIn-type content to make myself feel better.

Here's what Einstein's desk looked like:


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam


----------



## Dleg

Mark Twain's desk:


----------



## thekzieg

lunch spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam spam


----------



## thekzieg

ham spam


----------



## thekzieg

lamb spam


----------



## thekzieg

wham! spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Still training spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need a beer spam


----------



## Dleg

Still haven't started cleaning my office spam


----------



## Dleg

But I have thoguht about it a bit spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spamming spam


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> WHY IS GETTING 10,000 STEPS A DAY SO HARD?? Stupid bets with friends...


just swing your arm while at your desk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Umm, like what?


----------



## Dleg

Starting to think about food now.

Mainly Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

jam spam


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg

^That is actually pretty good in real life.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes, it is. My kids had it last night for supper. Was spam big in the Mariana Islands? I have a co-worker from Guam and he said it's probably bigger there than it is in Hawaii.


----------



## NJmike PE

45 minutes until the work day is over spam


----------



## P-E

Waiting for the train out of the city.


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiting for beer


----------



## P-E

Got piles of work due on the 30th


----------



## P-E

No holiday for me


----------



## P-E

Won't stop me from a few beers though.


----------



## P-E

Hate the mbta


----------



## P-E

Especially sober


----------



## LifeSucks

At the airport again spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Watching The Crown on Netflix spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Watching The Crown on Netflix spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to lunchtime spam.


----------



## sersmay

Tiffer1TX said:


> Watching The Crown on Netflix spam.


how is it?? I just started watching Westworld last night. mind fuck.


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't wait for a few days off.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

sersmay said:


> 11 minutes ago, Tiffer1TX said: Watching The Crown on Netflix spam.
> 
> 
> 
> how is it?? I just started watching Westworld last night. mind fuck.
Click to expand...

It is addictive.


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Ble_PE

Why would you torture those cats with those jerseys?


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> Yes, it is. My kids had it last night for supper. Was spam big in the Mariana Islands? I have a co-worker from Guam and he said it's probably bigger there than it is in Hawaii.


Yes, SPAM was a staple, and the Mariana's rate of diabetes i rivaled only by that of certain Native American communities.  But I'm sure Spam has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Yes, SPAM was a staple, and the Mariana's rate of diabetes i rivaled only by that of certain Native American communities.  But I'm sure Spam has nothing to do with that.


I ran in an ADA 5k a few weeks ago and they said that 1 out of every 3 people in Hawaii has diabetes or pre-diabetes. That's unbelievable.


----------



## Dleg

Sounds about the same as the stats in the NMI and Guam, as well as Native American communities.  It's all the result of basing one's diet on processed foods, no fresh vegetables and fruit, and a culture that doesn't value exercise.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time for the week to be over. Just over 2 more hours.


----------



## Dleg

Partially done with cleaning my desk.

That's if you count putting open files away.  So far no new filing completed.


----------



## Ble_PE

I've gotten about as much done today as I did yesterday, which is not much.


----------



## sersmay

Ble_PE said:


> I've gotten about as much done today as I did yesterday, which is not much.


not sure i've gotten anything done in the past week and a half


----------



## thekzieg

Only about an hour till freedom.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg

If by Freedom you mean picking up one of my kids, taking him for a haircut, going home and making sure my other kid is following her workout program, then cleaning the house in preparation for the upcoming Thanksgiving, then yeah I guess "freedom" is at hand.


----------



## thekzieg

Dleg said:


> If by Freedom you mean picking up one of my kids, taking him for a haircut, going home and making sure my other kid is following her workout program, then cleaning the house in preparation for the upcoming Thanksgiving, then yeah I guess "freedom" is at hand.


This is why you don't have kids and go to a rental house for the holidays.


----------



## Ble_PE

My freedom consists of walking to the eye doctor to meet the family, picking up my son's new glasses, and taking him to tennis lessons, but it's better than work.


----------



## Dleg

I've been told that I don't look my age, which is nice and all, but I've been trying to figure out why that is.  I spent 20 years in the tropics, and I figure that has to have something to do with it.  Was it the gentle effects of the humid air on my skin? Was it the 20 years of behaving like a college student?  Was it all the coconut oil rubbed on my body daily by bronze-skilled beauties?

Well, I am thinking of a more relativistic answer:  When you're closer to the equator, your velocity due to the earth's rotation is faster than it is in the more poleward locations that my acquantances and families live in.  Since I was traveling at a speed much closer to the speed of light than they were, what was 20 years for them was more like 10 years for me.  

Or at least that will be my annoying drunk conversation topic for the holiday weekend.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg's holiday guests:


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I've been told that I don't look my age, which is nice and all, but I've been trying to figure out why that is.  I spent 20 years in the tropics, and I figure that has to have something to do with it.  Was it the gentle effects of the humid air on my skin? Was it the 20 years of behaving like a college student?  Was it all the coconut oil rubbed on my body daily by bronze-skilled beauties?
> 
> Well, I am thinking of a more relativistic answer:  When you're closer to the equator, your velocity due to the earth's rotation is faster than it is in the more poleward locations that my acquantances and families live in.  Since I was traveling at a speed much closer to the speed of light than they were, what was 20 years for them was more like 10 years for me.
> 
> Or at least that will be my annoying drunk conversation topic for the holiday weekend.
> 
> I'll let you all know how it goes.


I get that too.   Maybe it is h3 - I certainly don't act my age.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer.


----------



## thekzieg

On the bus home!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting ready to leave myself.


----------



## akwooly

Home.


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## Ble_PE

Time to go! Have a good Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Dleg

P-E said:


> I get that too.   Maybe it is h3 - I certainly don't act my age.


More than likely it is the H3.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> More than likely it is the H3.


Prob.   Sad news here, we lost the GM of Northboro h3, a nearby group.   Of his own doing.


----------



## Dleg

P-E said:


> Prob.   Sad news here, we lost the GM of Northboro h3, a nearby group.   Of his own doing.


What did he do?


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> What did he do?


Not sure how he went, but he is the second in the last four years.  

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]He and I put together an RDR for the local food bank.   He will be missed.  [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Oops odd font not intentional


----------



## Dleg

I got some nice "you are missed " messages today from my old kennel.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I got some nice "you are missed " messages today from my old kennel.


He had a wife and two kids.   So sad


----------



## Dleg

Oh you mean gone as in dead? I totally misread that.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Oh you mean gone as in dead? I totally misread that.


Yep.  Shocker.  Just saw him a few weeks ago at another service.


----------



## knight1fox3

This spam thread took a turn. We need more beer...


----------



## P-E

Having a happy lite called hobo life.


----------



## P-E

Session IPA.


----------



## knight1fox3

Trying out Leinies new Bavarian Dunkel


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> This spam thread took a turn. We need more beer...


Working on it.


----------



## P-E

Had a double IPA - mastermind from fiddlehead.    Good beer if you like IPA.


----------



## P-E

Should be helping with mini PE bedtime.   Drinking beer instead


----------



## matt267 PE

Just pored myself a couple shots of Kelt VSOP Cognac. Life is too short for beer.


----------



## Dleg

I have a "Dolly Varden Nut Brown Ale" chilled and waiting for me at home from some Alaskan brewery that I can't remember right now.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Just pored myself a couple shots of Kelt VSOP Cognac. Life is too short for beer.


That sounds good.


----------



## Haritha

Is there a legal age for caffeine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

It's my happy sauce.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I have a "Dolly Varden Nut Brown Ale" chilled and waiting for me at home from some Alaskan brewery that I can't remember right now.


Brown ale is good.  I brought a brown ale back fro fiddlehead brewery in vt.  It was very good


----------



## Haritha

Holiday toys already out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> It's my happy sauce.


TMI...


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> TMI...


don't hate


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Holiday toys already out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TMI...


----------



## Haritha

Parking ban

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> don't hate


I save my happy sauce for special occasions.


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Parking ban
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Park there anyway.


----------



## Haritha

Right before Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

New development

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

burn it.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> burn it.


Yes Fire!


----------



## matt267 PE

Call @NJmike PE, he likes fire.


----------



## Haritha

Star Wars r2d2 toy seems larger in pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

P-E said:


> Yes Fire!


Toss in the SMS book if you have one.


----------



## Haritha

I buy toys "for my kids"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

SMS need extra accelerant to get a good flame spread.


----------



## Haritha

Kids could care less- they're on tablets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

sold mine


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> sold mine


I couldn't do that to anyone.   That book was pure evil.


----------



## matt267 PE

suckers


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> suckers


Like buying a bad used car


----------



## Haritha

I still don't like tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

No auto refresh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or is that a setting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Nice weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> No auto refresh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah the site dosn't either


----------



## Haritha

Rain this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Jeopardy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Black Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Another interesting day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Deals this good come once a year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Thanksgiving spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Drive safe people

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## Haritha

Never Text while driving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Nice projection From last year traffic data

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Saw surveyor this morning - middle of street before freeway entrance- with gps and no traffic cones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Find new roads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This week only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Waiting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Grey's Anatomy marathon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

what time is it?


----------



## P-E

Spam time


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

here's some


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: here's some


----------



## Tiffer1TX

This is fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Trying to get to the end.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## Tiffer1TX

7769

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## Tiffer1TX

7770...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## Tiffer1TX

7802

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

here's some more


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: here's some more


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I am always behind

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

how about now


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: how about now


----------



## envirotex

no


----------



## envirotex

no


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## envirotex

no


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

and another thing


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: and another thing


----------



## matt267 PE

What did you say?


----------



## P-E

now what?


----------



## P-E

now what?


----------



## matt267 PE

What?


----------



## P-E

now what?


----------



## P-E

now what?


----------



## P-E

now what?


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll havd to speek up


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Imdonr know


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a likke drunkish


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

bacon


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: bacon


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

Its beyter thisnway


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyways


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

Happynspamm I ng


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate t ouch scteem typing


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

hookers


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

It sucjs


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

:40oz: beer :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ads suck


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: 8K


----------



## Tiffer1TX

8K is a violation of the rules!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

https://vimeo.com/192732561


----------



## P-E

welcome to the other side of 8k


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Well, that was a bust

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

nearly half way there


----------



## Haritha

What is the goal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I'm from lexicon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Catch up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Math joke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

No one can ever know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

An equation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Unpredictable equation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Math joke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have you heard about the mathematical impossibility?


----------



## Haritha

Sounds like an alarm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> 1 minute ago, Haritha said: Math joke Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard about the mathematical impossibility?
Click to expand...

Good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was 8 before I was 7


----------



## Haritha

Initiate plan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> Just now, Haritha said: Good one! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I was 8 before I was 7
Click to expand...

How's that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Calculate the right amount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Super nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> How's that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was special


----------



## Haritha

Ok nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

How does the lion get away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Figure it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Turn something into water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

They are trapped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

May I have an equation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

it snoops?


----------



## Haritha

To calculate the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Self evolving equation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Turn something into water
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i prefer beer


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> 2 minutes ago, Haritha said: Turn something into water Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer beer
Click to expand...

Meanwhile in California...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

No one will ever figure out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I choose both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Must protect the people

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Normal regular

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Define

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Define

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Weird app posted twice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So my bed is so tall

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like hip height

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just stand there, bend over and kick a leg up and over and roll into bed.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When I sit on the edge my legs dangle like im a Lil girl

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's kinda fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Let's just hope I don't get so wasted I roll out of bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's a long way down

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Not as far as from top bunk in college

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But back then we had side rails

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Kind of

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I 8 think

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I really don't 8 think

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I 9 think

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I want more puns in my life

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Show me your puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Punspamapsnup

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Where's the cat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Found one!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sleepy. It's only 914

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I'm going into work early tomorrow to hopefully come home from work early tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Still in the top 10....wow....sad


----------



## Haritha

Any one out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Any one.... hello

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Any one.... hello

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Message from deep outer space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I see a whale- hey I can speak whale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Heeeellllllooooooo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Hi I'm not Dory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

If this were the last thing I ever said- keep moving forward

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Ok one more chance- to reflect on the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The world needs more engineers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Engineers will have to work on the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Innovation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

So I guess the word is not out on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Why do we need to communicate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Do we need to know everything about everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or just the one thing that unlocks everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or just what matters most

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I'm just trying to do my job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Don't let anxiety get to you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Keep calm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Too many apps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Proud of you


----------



## JHW 3d

For avoiding cut and paste.


----------



## JHW 3d

Cut


----------



## JHW 3d

And


----------



## JHW 3d

Paste


----------



## JHW 3d

And


----------



## JHW 3d




----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Busy day.   Need to spam though


----------



## P-E

JHW 3d said:


> Paste


I prefer copy and paste


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

don't wanna work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

today is Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here. just mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Doublewide Quick Stop midnight T-topJack in her Cherry Coke townMomma and Daddy put their roots right here'Cause this is where the car broke downYellow dog school bus kickin’ up red dustPickin’ us up by a barbed wire fenceMtv on the RCA, no A/C in the vents


----------



## NJmike PE

We were Jesus save me, blue jean babyBorn in the USA Trailer park truck stop, faded little map dotsNew York to LAWe were teenage dreamin’, front seat leanin’Baby, come give me a kissPut me on the cover of the Rolling StoneUptown down home American kidsGrowin’ up in little pink housesMakin’ out on living room couchesBlowin’ that smoke on a Saturday nightA little messed up, but we’re all alright


----------



## NJmike PE

We were Jesus save me, blue jean babyBorn in the USA Trailer park truck stop, faded little map dotsNew York to LAWe were teenage dreamin’, front seat leanin’Baby, come give me a kissPut me on the cover of the Rolling StoneUptown down home American kidsGrowin’ up in little pink housesMakin’ out on living room couchesBlowin’ that smoke on a Saturday nightA little messed up, but we’re all alright


----------



## NJmike PE

We were Jesus save me, blue jean babyBorn in the USA Trailer park truck stop, faded little map dotsNew York to LAWe were teenage dreamin’, front seat leanin’Baby, come give me a kissPut me on the cover of the Rolling StoneUptown down home American kidsGrowin’ up in little pink housesMakin’ out on living room couchesBlowin’ that smoke on a Saturday nightA little messed up, but we’re all alright


----------



## NJmike PE

We were Jesus save me, blue jean babyBorn in the USA Trailer park truck stop, faded little map dotsNew York to LAWe were teenage dreamin’, front seat leanin’Baby, come give me a kissPut me on the cover of the Rolling StoneUptown down home American kidsGrowin’ up in little pink housesMakin’ out on living room couchesBlowin’ that smoke on a Saturday nightA little messed up, but we’re all alright


----------



## NJmike PE

Sun tan toes, ticklin' the sand,Cold drink chillin' in my right hand,Watchin' you sleep in the evening light,Restin' up for a long long night.


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause when the sun goes down, we'll be groovin',When the sun goes down we'll be feelin' alright,When the sun sinks down, over the water,Everything gets hotter when the sun goes down.


----------



## NJmike PE

All day long, just taking it easy,
Laying in a hammock, where it's nice and breezy,
Been sleepin' off the night before, 'cause when the sun goes down,
We'll be back for more.


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause when the sun goes down, we'll be groovin',
When the sun goes down we'll be feelin' alright,
When the sun sinks down, over the water,
Everything gets hotter when the sun goes down.


----------



## NJmike PE

This old guitar, and my dark sunglasses,
This sweet concoction is as smooth as molasses,
Nothing to do, but breath all day,
Until the big moon rises and its time to play.


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause when the sun goes down, we'll be groovin',
When the sun goes down we'll be feelin' alright,
When the sun sinks down, over the water,
Everything gets hotter when the sun goes down.


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause when the sun goes down, we'll be groovin',
When the sun goes down we'll be feelin' alright,
When the sun sinks down, over the water,
Everything gets hotter when the sun goes down.


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause when the sun goes down, we'll be groovin',
When the sun goes down we'll be feelin' alright,
When the sun sinks down, over the water,
Everything gets hotter when the sun goes down.


----------



## NJmike PE

When the sun goes down, we'll be groovin',
When the sun goes down, we'll be feelin' alright,
When the sun sinks down, over the water,
She thinks crackers sexy when the sun goes down.


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, me and my lady had our first big fight
So I drove around till I saw the neon light
The corner bar, it just seemed right so I pulled up
Not a soul around but the old bar keep
Down at the end lookin' half asleep
But he walked up and said, what'll it be?
I said the good stuff
He didn't reach around for the whiskey
He didn't pour me a beer
His blue eyes kinda went misty
He said you can't find that here


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause its the first long kiss on a second date
Momma's all worried when you get home late
And droppin' the ring in the spaghetti plate
'Cause you're hands are shakin' so much
And its the way that she looks with her eyes and her hair
Eatin' burnt suppers the whole first year
And askin' for seconds to keep her from tearin' up
Yeah man, that's the good stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

He grabbed a carton of milk and he poured a glass
And I smiled and said I'll have some of that
We sat there and talked as an hour passed like old friends
I saw a black and white picture and it caught my stare
It was a pretty girl with bu-font hair
He said, that's my Bonnie, taken 'bout a year after we wed
He said, I spent five years in the bar when the cancer took her from me
But I've been sober three years now
'Cause the one thing's stronger than the whiskey


----------



## NJmike PE

Was the sight of her holdin' my baby girl
The way she adored that string of pearls
I gave her the day that our youngest boy Earl
Married his high school love
And its a new t-shirt sayin' I'm a grandpa
Bein' right there as our time got small
And holdin' her hand when good the Lord called her up
Yeah man that's the good stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

He said, when you get home she'll start to cry
When she says, I'm sorry, say so am I
Look into those eyes so deep in love and drink it up
'Cause that's the good stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

That's the good stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> burn it.






P-E said:


> Yes Fire!






matt267 PE said:


> Call @NJmike PE, he likes fire.


----------



## Voomie

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

snore


----------



## akwooly

Up


----------



## User1

I saw a penguin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

With a gun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A baby penguin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Does the baby penguin have it's ccl

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

No apostrophe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sometimes smart devices think they're smarter than you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ps good morning?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm heading into the office at 6am to try to get shit done before all of the contractors call me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also to try to leave early ofc but that probably won't happen because all of the contractors will be calling!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1

And adding work to today's list of tasks to complete before preparing the turkey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm so sleepy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Does the baby penguin have it's cclSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes and a tax stamp for the matching supressor.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Does the baby penguin have it's cclSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and a tax stamp for the matching supressor.Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OK good. Cause we follow the rules here.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


>


That is most horrifying. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Does the baby penguin have it's cclSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and a tax stamp for the matching supressor.Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK good. Cause we follow the rules here. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Of coarse. Do you have your ccl?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I do not. I have a long way to go before I'm comfortable with a gun, let alone carrying one.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> I do not. I have a long way to go before I'm comfortable with a gun, let alone carrying one. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I get that. It was a little odd when I first started carrying but you get used to it. If you are ever out in Ohio, I'll give you some lessons. I have taught plenty of people how to shoot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Coffee time!!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Yes, coffee!!! I am so grateful for coffee ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cool thanks! I've been wanting to go to the shooting range but I feel so intimidated even thinking about it lolll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I love to shoot. But, I am in Texas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> I love to shoot. But, I am in TexasSent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I wanted to shoot when I went to Texas with my Texas friend but the other person we were traveling with was uninterested so I got vetoed!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Guess Who?


----------



## User1

I purchased coffee today. Srs bsns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> That is most horrifying. LolSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree! I like the hands, made me laugh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Cool thanks! I've been wanting to go to the shooting range but I feel so intimidated even thinking about it lolllSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I was too at first. My advice would be to take a beginners shooting class. It should teach you enough to be able to safely handle a firearm.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm Back


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Where is this place


----------



## NJmike PE

leave


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Jail Spam!!


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Spam is a deliquesce in jail


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Jail spam


----------



## User1

So I definitely stole someone's coffee this morning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It was so nasty

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Luckily the Starbucks is downstairs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Serves you right for such thievery.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Serves you right for such thievery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


i know. right before the day of being thankful and shit.

i apologized like 5 times while waiting for my rebrew. haha.


----------



## User1

i walked in and they were like WE KNEW YOU'D BE BACK!


----------



## Voomie

We all so the walk of shame sooner or later.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

*do

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

it's tru.


----------



## User1

I can't stop seeing the Trumpurkey face.


----------



## Haritha

Good morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Make thanksgiving great again!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Make thanksgiving about giving thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

If the results come out today so many would be thankful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It's going to be a busy day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Like before every holiday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Guess that's what makes holiday more fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Guess that's what makes holiday more fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Haritha said:


> If the results come out today so many would be thankful Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We aren't going to get that lucky.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Voomie said:


> If the results come out today so many would be thankful Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't going to get that lucky.Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then there's hope- either way- hope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Trying to remember when they got released last year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

my calculations from the number of days til release for oct 2015 exam, puts us around December 9th but that's all blessed by the almighty wave-of-the-hand


----------



## Haritha

Ok spring was right before a major holiday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Well keep spamming so they won't be delayed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

going into my 3rd year of 5 months for 25 dollars promotion with sirius xm


----------



## Haritha

thejulie said:


> my calculations from the number of days til release for oct 2015 exam, puts us around December 9th but that's all blessed by the almighty wave-of-the-hand


You're right on track- date was December 15...2015 in California

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

protip - don't pay 14.99/mo.


----------



## User1

the billing rep commended me on getting the same promotion for 2 years straight


----------



## User1

then told me she wasn't going to give me the same promotion again


----------



## User1

FUN STOPS HERE she said


----------



## User1

not literally, but i heard it in my head


----------



## User1

then i got transferred to the cancel/retention person


----------



## Haritha

Pardon the turkeys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sunny and pleasant weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Need to get going

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

they offered me 1 year for 99


----------



## User1

no thanks


----------



## User1

how about 6 months for 48


----------



## User1

nah


----------



## User1

oh ok well i can give you the 5 months for 25 promotion if you want it


----------



## User1

YOU'RE GODDAMN RIGHT YOU CAN!


----------



## User1

then, i repeat mid april.


----------



## User1

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


I tell my coworkers this. You are free to go home at any time. No one ever goes home though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

between projects spam


----------



## NJmike PE

8,327 posts in this topic


----------



## NJmike PE

8,328 posts in this topic


----------



## NJmike PE

8,329 posts in this topic


----------



## NJmike PE

8,330 posts in this topic


----------



## NJmike PE

8,331 posts in this topic


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> don't wanna work today!


So don't. I haven't worked all week. Wait, yes I did. I broke down and responded to some emails. And made a product demo video. 



thejulie said:


> Is it time to go home *for happy hour* yet?


Yes. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

8,332 posts in this topic


----------



## NJmike PE

8,333 posts in this topic


----------



## NJmike PE

8,334 posts in this topic


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> So don't. I haven't worked all week. Wait, yes I did. I broke down and responded to some emails. And made a product demo video.
> 
> Yes. :thumbs:


I like the way you think!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> I tell my coworkers this. You are free to go home at any time. No one ever goes home though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


well, i like, wanna get paid and not have to take PTO though. ok?


----------



## knight1fox3

My OCD forced me to re-situate everything after the house cleaning service left. &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## User1

i feel so oppressed, not being able to "like" things.


----------



## User1

who is the magical giver of likes


----------



## User1

or what do i have to do to unlock this skill


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> who is the magical giver of likes


It's possible that I could make a few tweaks to your user profile. But will highly depend on your spam contributions. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It's possible that I could make a few tweaks to your user profile. But will highly depend on your spam contributions. :thumbs:


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


>


----------



## LifeSucks

thejulie said:


> i feel so oppressed, not being able to "like" things.


same here


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> It's possible that I could make a few tweaks to your user profile. But will highly depend on your spam contributions. :thumbs:


----------



## LifeSucks

5 day weekend spam!


----------



## LifeSucks

Can't wait for Turkey!


----------



## LifeSucks

and Football


----------



## LifeSucks

Make sure you wear stretchy pants


----------



## LifeSucks

or No Pants


----------



## LifeSucks

Daytime TV sucks


----------



## LifeSucks

I feel old watching the Price is Right...haha


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

My goal for Thanksgiving is to polish off at least one bottle of wine before noon.


----------



## LifeSucks

Lunch Time!


----------



## NJmike PE

ngmakhlo said:


> My goal for Thanksgiving is to polish off at least one bottle of wine before noon.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Need to get a solid workout in tonight and tomorrow morning in preparation for the misery I will be putting my body through.


----------



## knight1fox3

LifeSucks said:


> same here


Well to be honest, your life sucks anyway. :thumbs:



ngmakhlo said:


> My goal for Thanksgiving is to polish off at least one bottle of wine *whiskey *before noon.


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Omff, a bottle of whiskey before noon would cripple me. :blink:


----------



## User1

when people "like" your post about feeling oppressed by not being able to "like" things


----------



## User1

i like wine.


----------



## User1

I also like whiskey.


----------



## User1

I have wine at home or, like, at wineries.


----------



## User1

but when I'm out it's old fashioneds all the way.


----------



## User1

my bestie and i used to do our structures homework while drinking wine and watching TV. at least a bottle a night, if not two.


----------



## User1

#wino


----------



## User1

anybody have unique thanksgiving "traditions"?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

My buddy and I would take down one of these nasty things before heading out for the night during college. Talk about a sugar hangover...


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

1.5 L ^^


----------



## User1

yikes! i was just gonna ask if that was the huge jug. so gross. haha


----------



## User1

actually i have not tried the sangria, just the brut.


----------



## Voomie

No booze for me because I have a "drinking problem". I call shenanigans.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1




----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> yikes! i was just gonna ask if that was the huge jug. so gross. haha


I stopped drinking that stuff the night my said friend gave me a concussion and I didn't remember the event even happening. That was not a fun morning sitting through hydraulics wondering why my vision was blurred in one eye...


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> yikes! i was just gonna ask if that was the huge jug. so gross. haha


Nothing wrong with huge jugs.  :bananalama:


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

P-E said:


> Nothing wrong with huge jugs.  :bananalama:


Besides FLBP (for my Chivers out there)


----------



## User1

it's a thing!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> it's a thing!


FLBP?


----------



## P-E

Came back from lunch to this email ad for bandwidth issues


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> anybody have unique thanksgiving "traditions"?


tackleball.  will be fun at -13f tomorrow.


----------



## akwooly

P-E said:


> Came back from lunch to this email ad for bandwidth issues
> 
> View attachment 8835


whoa!


----------



## akwooly

I have a huge jug unda my desk.


----------



## akwooly

it is a gallon of water.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

P-E said:


> Came back from lunch to this email ad for bandwidth issues
> 
> View attachment 8835


I guess that is something you really should want to know.. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## akwooly

ngmakhlo said:


> I guess that is something you really should want to know.. arty-smiley-048:


yeah, you should really get their name first.


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> FLBP?


yes!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> yeah, you should really get their name first.


but like let's be honest, do most people really care once it's to that point?  :reading:


----------



## Dleg

Cooooold.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> but like let's be honest, do most people really care once it's to that point?  :reading:


Need something to identify them by for their Uber driver when they get there to pick them up! ld-025:


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> Cooooold.


yes. i had to get my down coat out i was resisting as long as i could.


----------



## Dleg

I made a big mistake and did not get my down coat out, and wore my Carhartt field parka, which I forgot I previously used with a thin down liner.  I was too cold.  Hopefully all I have to do today is run back and forth from warm buildings to warm cars!

I also can't find my fake fur hat.  WTF.  I just had it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dleg

Well at least I didn't have to run in it.  My daughter had PT this morning for ROTC, with an outdoors run.  I hope she still has her nose and ears.  They don't go indoors until it's past 20 below.


----------



## User1

^ this is a whole lotta struggle bus going on


----------



## Dleg

I don't speak millennial.


----------



## Voomie

Dleg said:


> I don't speak millennial.


You just don't understand our struggle.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan

T minus 35 minutes till I'm outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> T minus 35 minutes till I'm outta here


55 here


----------



## User1

ugh i have so much i dont wanna have to come back to so i'm prob here another few hours just in preparation of next week.


----------



## User1

also this


----------



## User1

i killed the spam


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> i killed the spam


good job sista.


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Half day for me thought I had to fit a full day of work in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

*though

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

tapatalk sucks


----------



## Dleg

I don't use it. 

Well, my desk is clean.  My diplomas and engineering license are on the wall.  Only one year after I moved in.


----------



## JHW 3d

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## akwooly

JHW 3d said:


> Just going to leave this here.


Wut? Can't stop watching


----------



## Dleg

Off to company thanksgiving lunch.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a 100k spam thread?


----------



## User1

The mountains aren't out today but the sun sure decided to say hello!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is this a 100k spam thread?


Idk, are you a 100k spam thread?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

Happy Blackout Wednesday!


----------



## LifeSucks

Urban Dictionary "Blackout Wednesday" - The day before Thanksgiving. This Wednesday is the biggest bar night of the year, therefore you should get blacked out. No one has work or class the next day, so there are NO EXCUSES.


----------



## LifeSucks

Whatever you do please don't drink and drive.


----------



## LifeSucks

Thanksgiving weekend contributed more car crash deaths than the holiday periods surrounding New Year's, Christmas, Fourth of July and Memorial Day, according to the safety administration. Only Labor Day weekend topped Thanksgiving in car crash deaths last year.


----------



## LifeSucks

Plus its cheaper to drink at home


----------



## Voomie

Appoint a DD or use Uber. Don't be a statistic.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

What's on everyone's menu for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## akwooly

cranberries in the shape of a can!


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> The mountains aren't out today but the sun sure decided to say hello!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


SEA is gorgeous when the sun is out!


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Appoint a DD or use Uber. Don't be a statistic.Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


100%

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

LifeSucks said:


> What's on everyone's menu for dinner tomorrow?


Turkey with olive oil, fresh basil oregano and rosemary and garlic seasoning, cranberry/oj/honey sauce, mashed pots, stuffing, green bean casserole, rolls, gravy, pecan pie and pumpkin pie cheesecake. And wine. And whiskey.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer time


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer time


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer time


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer time


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer time


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer time


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Beer time


in like two hours for me!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Boo!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Past beer time!


----------



## akwooly

i might go right to scotch


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Kids watching Christmas movies!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm going right to tha stow!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gin-n-juice...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, and I need crap for mimosas in the am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh,  and wine, gotta have wine


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh, and we're low on beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gotta have Jell-O shots for dessert, guess I need jello and vodka too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Italian margaritas, yes!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bloody Mary's! Tom Collins! Cosmopolitan!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Screw it, I'm just going to the bar.


----------



## Ble_PE

Good afternoon from paradise!


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer! Lots and lots of beer


----------



## User1

Turkey is prepped

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Beer! Lots and lots of beer


Yes please.


----------



## Voomie

My body is prepped for some turkey!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Need recipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Roasted sweet potatoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Black Friday shopping forest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Interesting blog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Optional material found

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What happened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Call now troll free speech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Tater and tott are free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

2 turkeys pardoned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Free the trolls!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Imagine the thanksgiving those turkeys experienced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The gift of life itself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Imagine the thanksgiving those turkeys experienced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Can't believe it - people staking out from tonight for Black Friday sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Whatever they are selling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Free the trolls!Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


R they treasure trolls

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Whatever they are selling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Cash giveaway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Yes. Straight from Denmark.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Cash giveaway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Now I really hate tapatalk- it's posting my every post 2 times- not good at all- especially for this innovative spam thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

LifeSucks said:


> Plus its cheaper to drink at home


At neighbors house on third beer sample.    Crusher - alchemist, iwanttoBU - trillium and Pavement - foam brewery


----------



## Haritha

I take my post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Oh, and we're low on beer


Call 911


----------



## Haritha

If you don't have an attendee at the Black Friday line you risk losing the spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Recounting the countdown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This is a story of our time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Reality is checking out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Haritha said:


> If you don't have an attendee at the Black Friday line you risk losing the spot Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have a black Friday squad

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

System for a good game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Final code

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Divide and conquer. Combine lists, delegate stores, 2 people per major store, 1 for minor store with one item, at breakfast by 8am and napping in bed by 9

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Final code

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Atmospheric rivers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Ear worm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Friday through Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Break through

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

thejulie said:


> If you don't have an attendee at the Black Friday line you risk losing the spot Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a black Friday squad Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Is that an app?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Spam made easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Recipe spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We have this kind of troll in Seattle

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Oh now I remember what I did for last thanksgiving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Instead of spamming I was busy studying for ca seismic and survey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

No wonder I missed the thanksgiving spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

On to melcher st IPA.  Another trillium.


----------



## P-E

Mosaic hops in this one.


----------



## Haritha

Pirates screaming in my ears

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What time is it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What day is it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The day before thanksgiving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Join us in waiting for results

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

The journey will fill you with patience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It's a shiny new day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

In the palm of your hand lies your future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What's that got to do with anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Good ok Charlie Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I mean good old Charlie Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Holidays always depress Charlie Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bored...feels like a bad friday


----------



## Haritha

We got another holiday to worry about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i'm finally out of the top 10 list...a lot less sad than it was given my total lack of effort


----------



## Haritha

What are you gonna do on thanksgiving Charlie Brown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this years spam thread sucks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Oct 2015 was where it was at!


----------



## Haritha

Peppermint patty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Now what

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Like seriously, @matt267 PE and @thekzieg PE have to agree


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

April 2016 wasnt bad


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

cause the oct 2015 group ruled it


----------



## Haritha

We'll help clean up the dishes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this year...sucks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bad


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

well minus one person


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

guess only @thejulie is going to pass


----------



## Haritha

I think I'm losing control over the whole world - Charlie Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh well....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam spam spam away so results actually do come out


----------



## Haritha

3 guests for thanksgiving and I'm not even going to be home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

remember the old cool spam forum?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

before it got taken away


----------



## Haritha

Snoopy makes it happen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

whatever who even cares


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

blah blah blah no results until spam


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> guess only @thejulie is going to pass


I was really starting to cry a little inside with all of the disappointment. Thanks for saving a hug for me

Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NCEES watches this forum


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

like seriously watches this forum hard


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

all to see when to release results


----------



## User1

Nobody even wants to share puns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Where are the people

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh apparently i need to refresh


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

other people are posting too


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

refreshing should be saved for the 3rd week of december on ncees.org


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

or .com


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

.gov?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

.whatever


----------



## User1

My foot is on fire spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

so 1996 and newer are igen?


----------



## User1

It's org

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

who came up with that? steve jobs?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

aye whatever


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> It's org
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


lame


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

.lame?


----------



## User1

Lame.net

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

@matt267 PE is slacking this year...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

not as bad as me


----------



## User1

Ncees.rudebitches

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

.edu

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

but still slacking


----------



## User1

There's some new peeps trickling in tho

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> There's some new peeps trickling in tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


nah


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no noobs besides you that actually dominate


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> other people are posting too


But I'm the most coolest rite? Tapatalk crashed when I tried to type this the first time.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my windows are all open and the breeze is blowing through


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> But I'm the most coolest rite? Tapatalk crashed when I tried to type this the first time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


sure thing

and tapatalk sucks


----------



## User1

I want my windows open but my mom gets cold and has the space heater on

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i tried it once


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hated it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

worse though are the pop ups


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

like who cares


----------



## User1

I hate it but for some reason I keep coming back

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also it's orange

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Which is a fave if not the fave color of mine

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and with 5 minutes worth of work, i'm back in the top 10

sad


----------



## User1

I'm easily swayed by color.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It's convenient but bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Something is colorful and bright I can't not smile

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Auto fill words

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why cant we see who liked stuff anymore? @Road Guy

Just shows 1 person or someone liked


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh well i'm hungry


----------



## thekzieg

Oregon coast spam


----------



## Haritha

Really those waiting on results are encouraged to participate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Really those waiting on results are encouraged to participate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Oregon coast spam


Jealoussssssss

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Just saw an ad for a dog mouth freshener

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I mean why would someone want to miss that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Jealoussssssss
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


My neice and nephew both have colds and my sister-in-law has been puking all afternoon, so not the greatest ever...


----------



## User1

Haritha said:


> Just saw an ad for a dog mouth freshener Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll definitely be in line for that.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Just now, thejulie said: Jealoussssssss Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My neice and nephew both have colds and my sister-in-law has been puking all afternoon, so not the greatest ever...
Click to expand...

Oh. You can keep it then. I just wanna be at the ocean.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Popcorn pretzels jelly beans and toast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

That's what snoopy cooked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Turkey resting in the brine.


----------



## akwooly

Makin pumpkin pie


----------



## Haritha

We're all invited to Charlie Brown's grandmas for thanksgiving dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I don't get coke Christmas ad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Over the river and through the woods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Am still confused with tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Ooh the Charlie Brown May flower movie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Ooh the Charlie Brown May flower movie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

A risk worth taking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Walmart Black Friday starts Thursday 6 pm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Conditions aboard difficult

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Conditions aboard difficult

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

How much farther do we have to go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Forever

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We've come too far to turn back now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And finally Samsung galaxy 7 edge ad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It does say water resistant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This must be really long trip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We have to get there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Land ahoy we made it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

There is much land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

There are still chores for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We just have to do the best we can each day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Phone charging wristlets @ jcp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm tiredddd

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Signing off for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> 35 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: Beer! Lots and lots of beer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please.
Click to expand...

Good thing g I didn't have too much


----------



## NJmike PE

I just got home from my first working structure fire. 2 years of training lead me to this. And I saved the family's pet rabbit tonight.


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> I just got home from my first working structure fire. 2 years of training lead me to this. And I saved the family's pet rabbit tonight.


Aw! Nice work!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It means more than you think!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rabbits are so cute.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hopping around and shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired. Ready for bed


----------



## Haritha

Finally I figured out the refresh button for tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

tapatalk sucks


----------



## Road Guy

Just put the turkey on the smoker post....


----------



## thekzieg

My dad is way better at cribbage than I am.


----------



## thekzieg

I used to be so good!


----------



## thekzieg

Got skunked twice tonight.


----------



## thekzieg

Only lost by about ten the second game.


----------



## thekzieg

That was my peak, apparently.


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

maybe more beer would have helped.


----------



## thekzieg

What am I saying?


----------



## thekzieg

More beer would absolutely have helped.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm almost positive I could beat my drunk dad.


----------



## thekzieg

I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## thekzieg

Everyone is asleep


----------



## thekzieg

I'm too tired to sleep


----------



## thekzieg

As I mentioned earlier, my SIL has a stomach bug


----------



## thekzieg

The only upside to having it is you don't have to worry about the holiday weight


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired but I can't sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn adrenaline


----------



## thekzieg

My old roommate and I have a small wager going to see who can gain the least or lose the most weight this week


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> Damn adrenaline


Were they trying to deep fry the turkey indoors?


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, NJmike PE said: Damn adrenaline
> 
> 
> 
> Were they trying to deep fry the turkey indoors?
Click to expand...

Dunno. Fire was in garage.


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> 1 minute ago, NJmike PE said: Damn adrenaline
> 
> 
> 
> Were they trying to deep fry the turkey indoors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. Fire was in garage.
Click to expand...

Yeesh. Was everyone OK?


----------



## NJmike PE

It was a bilevel house. Fire was rolling up the exterior walls and had extended into the bedrooms above when we got there.


----------



## NJmike PE

We knocked it down quickly.


----------



## thekzieg

Gah!!! That's so intense!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, NJmike PE said: Damn adrenaline
> 
> 
> 
> Were they trying to deep fry the turkey indoors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. Fire was in garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeesh. Was everyone OK?
Click to expand...

Yeah. The family got out


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> 1 minute ago, NJmike PE said: Damn adrenaline
> 
> 
> 
> Were they trying to deep fry the turkey indoors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. Fire was in garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeesh. Was everyone OK?
Click to expand...

Yeah. The family got out


----------



## NJmike PE

Smoke detector saved their lives


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer is empty again!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I've got a pounding headache


----------



## Voomie

T Day is finally upon us. Have you prepared your body for the onslaught of food?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Still tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

What's happening?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure I know where this is?


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a drink.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not sure I know where this is?


Are you drunk?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you hit you head?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Family spam.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Are you drunk?


Not yet


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Did you hit you head?


Not yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality time with the in laws.


----------



## matt267 PE

they sure do love babies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone loves a baby until it shits its pants.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Everyone loves a baby until it shits out the sides of its pants.


Fixt

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not sure I know where this is?


This is here

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> Still tired.


Ditto

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> T Day is finally upon us. Have you prepared your body for the onslaught of food?Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have prepared the food for the onslaught of bodies!..... Wait..

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Everybody eating already?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm still in bed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Prepare for a spam break

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's kind of like a dance break

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Cooking spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

George Takei says take pictures of your hotel rooms and upload it to some app to help fight human trafficking

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can take 3 seconds to take a picture of a hotel room

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If it actually helps someone then great!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Back to spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> I'm still in bed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Get up slacker. And get some pants on! Company is coming over!


----------



## knight1fox3

In charge of the whole thanksgiving meal spam! :blink:

I hope they all like tofurkey!


----------



## Voomie

Gobble til you wobble!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Earning my carbs this morning.


----------



## akwooly

Sandbag complex, close grip bench then push presses and dips with 30#s in chains!!!


----------



## akwooly

#nopants


----------



## NJmike PE

Kilt?


----------



## akwooly

http://www.2poodstore.com/wodkilt/


----------



## Haritha

Happy thanksgiving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Have a fun and fabulous day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> 12 minutes ago, thejulie said: I'm still in bed Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Get up slacker. And get some pants on! Company is coming over!
Click to expand...

Why pants? Ain't nobody got time for those leg prisons

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it too early to make a drink?


----------



## Haritha

Courage, the first turkey pardoned by President Obama, is dead. He was seven-years-old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Courage, the first turkey pardoned by President Obama, is dead. He was seven-years-old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Eeks tapatalk is posting twice again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it too early to make a drink?


Fuck no!


----------



## Voomie

You don't have to start drinking if you never stopped. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Started off strong with bacon and donuts


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> You don't have to start drinking if you never stopped. [emoji6]Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


#logic

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Started off strong with bacon and donuts


But what about donuts with bacon?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Now ready to make the sweet potatoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Macy's parade on tv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I'll try my best- first ever sweet potatoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## Haritha

Sky landers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Pirates ship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Pirates ship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Aaargghhh tapatalk does it again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Santa clause is coming to town

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Why is it so hard to make a simple thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I have been trying to convince myself to keep trying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Giant panda float needs to be secured to withstand wind forces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Giant panda float needs to be secured to withstand wind forces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Marching band in blue and white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Again post twice- how does tapatalk do this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I rest my sweet potatoes in cold water to chill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

First turkey meal done. Now off to get some deep fried turkey.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

http://www.digitaleng.news/virtual_desktop/?p=7900


----------



## LifeSucks

Happy Thanksgiving Spammers!


----------



## User1

Letting your potatoes Netflix and chill

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> First turkey meal done. Now off to get some deep fried turkey.Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I want some sleep fried turkey

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

This time when I gobble spam say it really fast with your head shifting side to side while running around

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gobble

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

@thejulie Gobble Gobble?!?


----------



## LifeSucks




----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Turkey


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Pie


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## LifeSucks

Food Coma


----------



## User1

LifeSucks said:


> @thejulie Gobble Gobble?!?


Gobble gobble! Hobble wobble!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

For the horde!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

C-c-c-combo breaker!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Okay I have an idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Okay I have an idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Apparently no difference which side of Reynolds wrap is used

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I ate too much


----------



## Haritha

County inmates escape during thanksgiving eve jail break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

County inmates escape during thanksgiving eve jail break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Taking a moment to breathe so I don't scream at my dear mother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Moms are the best


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife is out shopping


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm stuck home with kids


----------



## NJmike PE

Benadryl and bed time for them


----------



## akwooly

Pie


----------



## akwooly

Pie


----------



## Voomie

akwooly said:


> Pie


I'm a whore for some good pie.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## thekzieg

It's incredibly stormy at the coast.


----------



## thekzieg

High winds


----------



## thekzieg

Torrential rain


----------



## thekzieg

Had a nightmare about tsunamis last night


----------



## thekzieg

Cause we're only a block from the shore


----------



## thekzieg

So we'd for sure be dead


----------



## thekzieg

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## thekzieg

It's 8:30 here


----------



## thekzieg

I think I'm gonna go to bed


----------



## thekzieg

Before anyone starts talking about politics


----------



## thekzieg

And also I'm super tired


----------



## thekzieg

Cause of turkey


----------



## thekzieg

And SO MUCH PIE


----------



## thekzieg

Three full size Costco pies for six adults


----------



## thekzieg

And a giant cheesecake


----------



## thekzieg

Might have gotten a little carried away


----------



## thekzieg

Costco pumpkin pie is super delish


----------



## thekzieg

Homemade whip though


----------



## thekzieg

Cause duh


----------



## thekzieg

I have a NO2 powered whip cream maker


----------



## thekzieg

It's the best


----------



## thekzieg

Perfect whip cream every time and it doesn't go flat after 20 minutes cause it's pressurized!


----------



## thekzieg

And also it only takes like 2 minutes to make and there's basically no cleanup


----------



## thekzieg

It's my favorite kitchen gadget I've ever bought I think


----------



## thekzieg

You can add chocolate syrup or cocoa and make chocolate mousse


----------



## thekzieg

I used to do that at the coffee shop when I was a barista


----------



## thekzieg

Cause we would always have whipping cream that was about to be past date


----------



## thekzieg

Being a barista was fun


----------



## thekzieg

I liked being able to talk to people all day about random stuff


----------



## thekzieg

I did NOT like having to be at work at 4:45am to open the store


----------



## thekzieg

Mornings are for sleeping


----------



## thekzieg

Everyone knows this


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Almost to 9k


----------



## thekzieg

That's halfway


----------



## thekzieg

That means results in January!


----------



## thekzieg

Happy new year!


----------



## thekzieg

Hope you passed!


----------



## thekzieg

Very excited for 2016 to be done


----------



## thekzieg

More excited to go to Europe finally


----------



## thekzieg

The wifi in this house sucks


----------



## thekzieg

A little nervous about being able to see the Apple Cup tomorrow


----------



## thekzieg

Cause we're in the middle of nowhere


----------



## thekzieg

And sometimes the TV schedule lies


----------



## thekzieg

And we can't stream anything


----------



## thekzieg

Cause the wifi sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Fingers crossed


----------



## thekzieg

Worst case there are a bunch of bars nearby


----------



## thekzieg

And we could probably find an empty one


----------



## thekzieg

Cause no one is here this time of year


----------



## thekzieg

Cause the weather sucks


----------



## thekzieg

It's not usually this bad


----------



## thekzieg

Usually just a little bit rainy


----------



## thekzieg

With some sunshine breaks


----------



## thekzieg

Not this year


----------



## thekzieg

Oh well


----------



## thekzieg

9k!!


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

snore.

no me gusta thanksgiving


----------



## Road Guy

True Story


----------



## akwooly

Who else has to work today?


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative


----------



## User1

One glass of white wine and I have a headache.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine is the devil

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

White wine spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ow.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Happy Black Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Good morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Good morning spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

So, uh, still with this?


----------



## Road Guy

Definitely not working today. My bride is at work at the hospital though


----------



## P-E

Black Friday is my favorite.   I can sleep until noon while everyone is out shopping.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post


----------



## Haritha

Can't go shopping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Can't go shopping sober
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixt


----------



## P-E

I could never work from home.   The beer fridge is so ever present.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I do not think that I can work in an office, now that I have worked a flex schedule from home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

More seriously, I'd suddenly find time to do all the home projects I've been putting off


----------



## thekzieg

Apple Cup time


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Costco Black Friday Spam!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I just caught dinner.


----------



## Haritha

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Is Santa coming?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

im still at work


----------



## Haritha

Not today, tomorrow and Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

5 users online and 26 guests


----------



## akwooly

ghost town here just like in my office.


----------



## Road Guy

Today feels like a Sunday....


----------



## User1

My feet hurt ouuuuch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Came upon a black lives matter (not black Friday) protest while shopping, on black Friday

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

meh does definitely feel like a sunday


----------



## akwooly

feels like a monday and a Friday! whoo hoo.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

meh


----------



## Voomie

Got some good deals on items that I needed to replace. Did some bar hopping afterwards.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Voomie said:


> Got some good deals on items that I needed to replace. Did some bar hopping afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I could only stomach that in reverse.


----------



## Haritha

Slow day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

BIl, SIL, and a cousin drank all my booze, too lazy to go to store so I'm making mimosa's... All I have is oJ and cheap champagne....


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> BIl, SIL, and a cousin drank all my booze, too lazy to go to store so I'm making mimosa's... All I have is oJ and cheap champagne....


Mmmmmmmmimosas

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Got my travel/camping backpack out of storage! I'll probably throw stuff as I think about it into the bag to pack for my February trip lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My high school just won state championship. 6th win in 7 years. Last year they didn't make it to the championship game. One year the game was between father and son coaches both from my hometown.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Since my college teams don't do shit usually, that's all I've got.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Need to make up a new password

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Need to make up a new password

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Haritha said:


> Need to make up a new password Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add 1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

That's all I ever do when I need a new password


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> Add 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


1-2-3-4-1


----------



## User1

Yep!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I actually do 123, then 234, then 345...currently I'm on 567

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> I actually do 123, then 234, then 345...currently I'm on 567
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Good to know...now just a few more questions


----------



## Haritha

Need a special character, upper case, some thing you won't forget, lower case, number etc etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> 20 minutes ago, thejulie said: I actually do 123, then 234, then 345...currently I'm on 567 Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know...now just a few more questions
Click to expand...

[emoji90] [emoji90] [emoji90] [emoji90] [emoji90] [emoji90]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Haritha said:


> Need a special character, upper case, some thing you won't forget, lower case, number etc etc...Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was assuming you've already set up the rest [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Just kidding- remembered the hilarious studio c skit on passwords

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Nope not promoting anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Went skiing yesterday. First time out is always hard on the legs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why isn't this thread to 10k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't hurt myself.


----------



## matt267 PE

Might go out again today.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Why isn't this thread to 10k yet?


Because you are slacking


----------



## matt267 PE

Just tryin' to save some spam for the noobs.


----------



## matt267 PE

You know damn well that you and I could end this shit in one sitting.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> You know damn well that you and I could end this shit in one sitting.


I know. I know.


----------



## akwooly

Getting New skate skis today!


----------



## User1

,






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Anyone aware that Tapatalk sucks?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Because Tapatalk sucks.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haha


----------



## matt267 PE

But tapatalk is good for spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

The new ads suck though


----------



## User1

I haven't experienced any ads? Maybe that's why mine is sucking so hard

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I stay pretty much within the forum. Do you mean their suggestion notifications?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just clear those and get on my way

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then sometimes it gets stuck trying to post and I have to back out and come back, never knowing if my post will have posted or not!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

People asked me yesterday

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

If I was from Alaska

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Because I was walking around the city in 48 degree weather in a tank top

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I'm like nah I'm from the Midwest tho #hardcore

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And of course that's right outside the new steak and shake

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And they were all like

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

YOU MUST ENTER!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(they were handing out s&amp;s hats outside)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure I'm ready for the disappointment

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Steak and shake was the go to for me all through high school and on college breaks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Chicken melt, skinny cheese fries, and a milkshake

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Skinny cheese fries

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Jumbo shrimp

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't come up with more

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I had plans to

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But nah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I like missy Elliot

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Do you guys remember

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When she performed at the superb owl

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Oh, the superb owl eh?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Anyway

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

All the little uns

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We're excited for missy to explode into the music scene

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

No apostrophe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#old

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Not to be confused with

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I think I just confused myself

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Out of it today

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Or I decided I didn't want to post butt spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

YOU WILL NEVER KNOW

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Do you remember the tiiiiiime

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When we fell in love

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Do you remember the tiiiiiiime

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When we first met girl

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Contemplating finishing my outside lights today


----------



## NJmike PE

So apparently I lost my voice on Thanksgiving.


----------



## NJmike PE

Still really bad.


----------



## NJmike PE

It doesn't help any that Ive been screaming


----------



## NJmike PE

At the kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

At parties on Thanksgiving and last night....


----------



## NJmike PE

Word is that I must have breathed in something nasty that was burning at that fire the other night


----------



## NJmike PE

And that caused my voice to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Thought is that it was freon from the ac units


----------



## NJmike PE

Been gargling with warm salt water


----------



## User1

Gave too much thanks on Thanksgiving. Voice stayed with the thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> But I stay pretty much within the forum. Do you mean their suggestion notifications?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


No, they're true ads to stupid websites.


----------



## User1

Gross.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Does anyone else break into song when something said in conversation reminds them of a song lyric?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

NJmike PE said:


> Been gargling with warm salt water


Tea with lemon and honey might help...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Last night was talking to friend in the navy.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Just got back from being at sea

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Asked where he went

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Nowhere he says

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I sang

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Just to the greaaaaaat wiiiiiiide opennnnnnn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Haritha said:


> Been gargling with warm salt water
> 
> 
> 
> Tea with lemon and honey might help...Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I've been doing that too.


----------



## User1

No laugh.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Granted, I left my singing voice in 4th grade as a Dorothy in the wizard of Oz

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A Dorothy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Not the.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> Just got back from being at seaSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


He's a semen


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> Just got back from being at seaSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


He's a semen


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> Just got back from being at seaSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> He's a semen
Click to expand...

Yep

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

He would probably also not laugh at that joke

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

BUT WHAT DO I KNOW

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I used to be funny

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I must have lost my fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Now I just have a bum knee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Get it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

No?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Fine!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bye!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Jk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm still here

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(obv)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ugh


----------



## User1

I know!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

NJmike PE said:


> Been gargling with warm salt water
> 
> 
> 
> Tea with lemon and honey might help...Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing that too.
Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Welcome to the people anxiously waiting for results... rewinding the test in their heads over and over again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And suddenly smiling coz you just realized that you may have gotten that structures problem right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or anxiously biting any left over nails worrying if it was a trick question

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

This thread will let you express yourself while waiting anxiously or confidently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

So welcome again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Go on with the bore-ophyl


----------



## Haritha

Post post post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Black Saturday anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Black Saturday anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It's actually small business Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Been gargling with warm salt water


So. Many. Jokes....


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Been gargling with warm salt water
> 
> 
> 
> So. Many. Jokes....
Click to expand...

That's what I was going for


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Does anyone else break into song when something said in conversation reminds them of a song lyric? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes! Then I don't pay attention to the rest of the conversation.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Just got back from being at seaSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> He's a semen
Click to expand...

Sailor


----------



## User1

Sausage and eggs and stuffing for breffast

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Watching Roadrunner with the kiddos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  top

The 90s were like yesterday.


----------



## User1

Can I have a nap?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## User1

I had a nap. Then I built a litter box box.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

There will be a door on it but the door is still in my car.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Litter box box

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Kitty poo poo palace

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ikea hacks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Besta cabinet live love besta

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The door I got has a cool pattern that is sure to catch ALL OF THE DUST

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Why yes, I have a pink baseball bat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

You don't know my life!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Why is everyone so quiet this weekend 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Has anyone here ever had horseshoes?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like, the food

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Not an actual shoe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

From a horse

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm going to introduce my friends to it tonight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Kind of scared

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Might die of heavyfoodsyndrome

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk is so wackatalk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I don't even know what's going on right now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It skips post numbers

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie day! Star Trek Beyond.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Triples posts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I read the same loop of conversation multiple times

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's like groundhogs day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I haven't star - anythinged

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like no star wars

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

No star trek

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Am I allowed to be an engineer?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Maybe it's why I can't pass the PE

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Do you think if I (pretend to) watch all of the star things before results come out I could pass?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Progress on the poo poo palace

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Kid dialed 911 while playing with phone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

That is funny. 911.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I mean when phone is locked they can't do much but press all random buttons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Yes, I get it... Did the police show up or call back?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Do you think if I (pretend to) watch all of the star things before results come out I could pass? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Only if you buy the right crystals from your local psychic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Do you think if I (pretend to) watch all of the star things before results come out I could pass? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you buy the right crystals from your local psychic. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That sounds expensive and like an uncomfortable conversation. I'll pass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

..... Get it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

GET IT!?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Do you think if I (pretend to) watch all of the star things before results come out I could pass? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Only if you buy the right crystals from your local psychic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> GET IT!? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nope. Don't know what that would be like at all. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Tiffer1TX said:


> Yes, I get it... Did the police show up or call back?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


They called back immediately and we let them know kid pressed emergency button on phone by mistake...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I demand some spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I demand some spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I demand some spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I demand some spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I demand some spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie night spam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Monsters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie night spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie night spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie night spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Star wars movie marathon weekend spam


----------



## SE_FL

We took the kids to Panera today and got them a PB&amp;J, first time they ever complained about one of those.


----------



## SE_FL

It was really light on jelly, and the peanut butter wasn't very good.


----------



## SE_FL

I think they ruined it by being healthy-ish.


----------



## SE_FL

And another restaurant my kids can't find anything they want.


----------



## SE_FL

I started to put up the lights today.


----------



## SE_FL

Rediscovered a few new "in the box" stuff I bought last year Dec 26th.


----------



## SE_FL

I am now 30% complete for exterior decorating.


----------



## SE_FL

The two neighbors, you know the type, are competing for best of show.


----------



## SE_FL

One of them told me he needs more trees in his yard so he can find places for more lights.


----------



## SE_FL

It's pretty funny they have to pick up all their gear every week to cut the grass.


----------



## SE_FL

I don't have time for that craziness


----------



## SE_FL

_Bottom_


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hiya


----------



## Voomie

The spam, it pleases me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Did you catch a kid in your litter box box?


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Did you catch a kid in your litter box box?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch a kid in your litter box box?
Click to expand...

This kid is in a dishwasher box! I don't think any babies should climb inside the litter box box box!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast burritos


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast burritos


----------



## User1

I'll have one please!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Pizza for lunch


----------



## P-E

And fries


----------



## akwooly

I ate them all


----------



## Sschell

Random spam for old times sake.


----------



## Voomie

Soup and salad for lunch since I had a late breakfast.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Put up our Christmas decorations


----------



## Voomie

Just got the tree up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no decorations for us this year #busy #wedding #twoweekhoneymoon


----------



## Tiffer1TX




----------



## Tiffer1TX

Kids are going crazy, they are decorating the whole house and yard?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Yay! I got a bottom and top.... Good things are coming my way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sersmay




----------



## sersmay

couldn't find hanukkah decorations at target. all i wanted for christmas were some dreidel window clings. is that really asking for so much? usually they have a sad section filled with blue and silver stuff in the corner...


----------



## User1

I'm not putting up my tree this year  it's a silver tinsel tree and I'm still finding tinsel everywhere! I will, however put up the Santa legs that hold wine bottles and some lights and stockings for the kitties

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I guess that you have to show up to work tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We didn't win the powerball spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> I guess that you have to show up to work tomorrow.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ugh I know that was just stated

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Kids in bed. Back to work tomorrow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Good night I love you all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Voomie said:


> Good night I love you all. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How sweet you are, but isn't it a little early?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Good night I love you all. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I feel like I've heard this before.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> Good night I love you all. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet you are, but isn't it a little early?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Never too early for sleep!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> Good night I love you all. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet you are, but isn't it a little early?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never too early for sleep! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Now, it's time for sleep. Goodnight my friends.


----------



## akwooly

Good night!


----------



## akwooly

But it's only 8


----------



## akwooly

Good night!


----------



## User1

My hair feels so soft

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Red rum red rum red rum

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We were gonna go buy a house with the lotto earnings

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bummer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ok I'm gonna sleep now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Guys

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Urban dictionary made me second guess my quote accuracy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My life is over now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bloody Mary

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bloody Mary

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bloody Mary

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And out.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Another holiday gone.... The vacation flew by!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

morning!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> morning!!!






P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

great post


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Apparently it needs to be 40 or below for me to appreciate the heat on the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

On the bus spam


----------



## Voomie

In the office spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## User1

in the office too spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's gonna be a gorgeous Monday! The Olympics are shining bright

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeSucks

Freezing in the office spam


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh I'm really late to the party


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Ahhh I'm really late to the party


You have some catching up to do.


----------



## Karissa

and with this post I'm only 2455 posts behind @thejulie  :blink:


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> and with this post I'm only 2455 posts behind @thejulie  :blink:


hahaha, like I said, you have some catching up to do.


----------



## Voomie

Lunch time spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8837


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8838


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8839


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8840


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8841


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8842


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8843


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8844


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8845


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8846


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8847


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8848


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8849


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8850


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8851


----------



## Voomie

If you eat spam while spamming pictures of spam will that cause a tear in the spacetime continuum and throw you into an infinite feedback loop of spam?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Or as I call it, using Tapatalk 90% of the time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8852


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8853


----------



## Voomie

Any quantum physics problem can be explained using cats. Ask Stephen Hawking.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

so much spam


----------



## User1

Karissa said:


> and with this post I'm only 2455 posts behind @thejulie  :blink:


hhahahahaha 

still so oppressed. can't like. booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  V:


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Or as I call it, using Tapatalk 90% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


this.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> still so oppressed. can't like.


There are ways to fix that, right @knight1fox3?


----------



## Ble_PE

So, who's hungry?


----------



## User1

i have turkey noodle soup for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I just ran out of work spam


----------



## akwooly

turkey pot pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I now must go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Can one of you lend me some work?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> There are ways to fix that, right @knight1fox3?


Like what, for free?? :huh:


----------



## User1

i can't donate til i pass. the request says so!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Dleg

I ended up with all turkey and no cornbread dressing in my leftovers.  WTF.


----------



## User1

Dleg said:


> I ended up with all turkey and no cornbread dressing in my leftovers.  WTF.


sounds like someone didnt pack their own lunch


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunchtime.


----------



## NJmike PE

67 minutes til the quittin bell


----------



## akwooly

lunch


----------



## Ble_PE

I've only been at work a little over 4 hours and it already seems as long as my entire 5 day weekend.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> I've only been at work a little over 4 hours and it already seems as long as my entire 5 day weekend.


well yeah...when you look out the window and see tropical paradise it is hard to concentrate on the mundane


----------



## Dleg

Oh shit, it's lunch time?  Already -8 outside, supposed to be -20 by quitting time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Unfortunately I don't have any windows near me and where I work doesn't look much like paradise...


----------



## Dleg

I just saw an airplane taking off from the airport, and it already had a full-blown contrail, at maybe just a few hundred feet off the ground.  Never saw that before...


----------



## Ble_PE

Sounds like it's a wee bit chilly there.


----------



## Dleg

Either that or the pilot screwed up and turned the chemtrails on before he reached altitude


----------



## Voomie

Getting home and taking care of a sick wife spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

After work spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Just finished lunch spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Voomie said:


> Getting home and taking care of a sick wife spam.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You are a good husband.


----------



## Voomie

She dealt with my nonsense when I was nonstop studying so I owe her. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on quittin' time.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Ble_PE said:


> Waiting on quittin' time.


You have a quitting time?.... I'm sorry.


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting and relaxing


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate that it's dark out already


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting...


----------



## Voomie

Fried chicken for dinner spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting...


----------



## Voomie

Doing the dishes spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1

O

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Not to be confused with

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

High spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hungry spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting...


----------



## User1

Hate when I miss the bus by like 30 seconds spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Luckily the next one is 6 minutes out spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What's your favorite cheese?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Mine is goat cheese

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Fucking love that shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Put it in an omelette

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Put it on a burger

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Put it in your marinara sauce

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Put it on a cracka

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Imma have me some goat cheese tonight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

There's an account on insta that I follow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Goatcheeseappreciationsociety

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Or something

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Did you see the mountains

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Here let me share them again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then this on my walk to chiro

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Still hungry spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Have to go get the parental units spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Then drive them to dinner spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Then eat ALL OF THE GOAT CHEESE

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

At dinner

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Like what, for free?? :huh:


Since when did you have to be a supporting member to "like" posts?


----------



## User1

Maybe have a malt milkshake

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

With alcohol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Because I talk to myself

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Must be crazy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cray cray

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 6 hours ago, knight1fox3 said: Like what, for free?? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did you have to be a supporting member to "like" posts?
Click to expand...

Yeah!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also what happened to Ohio today? All of a sudden people were checking in as safe on my Facebook and then it's all like omg shooter

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I mean I'm glad it's a feature that exists now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But wtf people are too angry and it makes me sad

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Back to spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Traffic spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm so excited I ordered a new book yesterday!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Anna Kendricks scrappy little nobody

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Even though I know nothing about it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I love her

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Secretly want to be her

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Am excited to read something non cerm related

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Started a book before the exam didn't finish it. I need to restart it because it was so cute

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A man called ove

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

How do you pronounce that?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A man called of?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Or oh-ve?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Or oh-vee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Like hyvee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The grocery store

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Idk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Still hungry

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Best series on Netflix... Go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol I know you are you doing to the 6666 post on the bus stop by and large number of the things that I have to get the job done right now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry to bother with a new bed and I have a friend of the most part I am so tired and

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol yeah that sounds great for the first one is for a couple weeks and then we have the ability for you guys think I am not I am not

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an apple in my life in the world 2 hours before your flight is delayed by the way I

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol ok I'm gonna go to a new job and the others at Ride for AIDS Chicago for you guys

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol ok cool to 6 I have been repeatedly to be a principal of my favorite part of

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

8 hour exams to get my SE after my PE situation improves the bus stop by and large number of the

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

0.25 the bus and then we have to get a walk on a Monday night sleeping bag

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Who needs Monday night football when you have monday night sleeping bag

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I mean amirite

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> Best series on Netflix... Go!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Best? Eeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I haven't been watching Netflix series much lately

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

anyone buy anything cool for cyber monday?


----------



## User1

I have enjoyed last man standing with Tim the tool man Taylor

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I think someone on here suggested it to me actually

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

glockjacket said:


> anyone buy anything cool for cyber monday?


Might get a couple pairs of glasses for bogo on eyebuydirect. Pretty exciting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thejulie said:


> I have enjoyed last man standing with Tim the tool man Taylor
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


good show


----------



## User1

When I posted a 15 minute video of all of Tim the tool man Taylor's grunts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Those were the days

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

seen it, great video


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Voomie

Netflix and spam spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


>


Oh.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My friend did those kinds of things for a couple years and got tired of it. She was pretty creative tho!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> anyone buy anything cool for cyber monday?


Been so busy I missed Black Friday, small business Saturday and cyber Monday.   Oh well, everyone's getting smokes and beer this year.


----------



## P-E

On the way home


----------



## P-E

Taking the bus because the car is at the shop


----------



## P-E

Hate the bus


----------



## P-E

Even more than the subway.


----------



## P-E

And had to take both tonight


----------



## P-E

Half way to the shop


----------



## P-E

Bus stops every 100 yards


----------



## P-E

Lots of time for spam


----------



## P-E

Not crowded because it is late


----------



## P-E

More work to do


----------



## P-E

At home


----------



## P-E

Super hot on this bus


----------



## P-E

Thirsty


----------



## P-E

Need water


----------



## P-E

Fresh air


----------



## P-E

Need


----------



## P-E

To


----------



## P-E

Get


----------



## P-E

Off


----------



## P-E

This


----------



## P-E

Bus


----------



## P-E

Only


----------



## P-E

One


----------



## P-E

More


----------



## P-E

Mile


----------



## P-E

Could


----------



## P-E

Take


----------



## P-E

For


----------



## P-E

E


----------



## P-E

V


----------



## P-E

E


----------



## P-E

R


----------



## P-E

So glad don't have to do this often


----------



## P-E

Almost rhere


----------



## User1

You can do it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Did it


----------



## P-E

Home


----------



## P-E

Short break


----------



## P-E

Back to work


----------



## P-E

Soon


----------



## P-E

Late night


----------



## P-E

Then do it again tomorrow


----------



## thekzieg

Eagles aren't doing well


----------



## User1

Yikes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Eagles aren't doing well


Are you an eagles fan? Is that allowed here?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I think this weekend I will get a mani AND a pedi!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And with that, I go to bed at 915

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> I think this weekend I will get a mani AND a pedi! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Girl, treat yo self!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Train into city late today


----------



## P-E

Better than subway and bus


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Damn Mike, they still let you play with your kids toys?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> 10 hours ago, NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Mike, they still let you play with your kids toys?
Click to expand...

Tee hee


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## Supe

Don't want to.


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## Supe

Can't make me.


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Good morning everyone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

70 posts to go!


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

60 more ... need spam support


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

cheers to 50 more :beerchug:


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## LifeSucks

to 10k !


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

get this to 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

and there it is!


----------



## LifeSucks

@NJmike PE so at 10k are rules going to be reinforced once again?...


----------



## NJmike PE

*thejulie*

November 1


2585 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1296 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1220 posts




*P-E*
November 1


805 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


733 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


621 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


390 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


324 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


324 posts




*SE_FL*
November 2


279 posts


----------



## NJmike PE

LifeSucks said:


> @NJmike PE so at 10k are rules going to be reinforced once again?...


at this point they are still suspended. I was hoping to be much further along with this. If you guys want the results rele3ased then you better keep spamming


----------



## LifeSucks

NJmike PE said:


> at this point they are still suspended. I was hoping to be much further along with this. If you guys want the results rele3ased then you better keep spamming


Sweet!...wish I could like this haha


----------



## snickerd3

morning!


----------



## User1

When you wake up early to have breakfast with your parents but they're still sleeping

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

(they leave today)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So do I just leave for work or wait for them to get up? Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Well this is boring

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Well then, I guess that's what spam looks like.


----------



## Dleg

30 below in town! But only 24 below at my house.


----------



## snickerd3

^ way too cold for me


----------



## User1

Yep. Noooooope

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Way too cold for me spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

The sign at the bank below my house said -33 while I was driving in to work, but my car only reported -24.

But my body tells me it's fucking cold as Viking Hell.


----------



## snickerd3

procrastinating


----------



## Dleg

Me too, but hopefully not for very long.


----------



## Voomie

Lunch time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

deciding what to have for lunch


----------



## Voomie

snickerd3 said:


> deciding what to have for lunch


Might I suggest spam?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> The sign at the bank below my house said -33 while I was driving in to work, but my car only reported -24.
> 
> But my body tells me it's fucking cold as Viking Hell.


coldest my truck read on the way to work was -26. yes it is cold, this sucks i want to go ski.


----------



## Dleg

Today might be a new record for me.  Last year, the coldest it got here was 27 below, I think.  I was hoping it would be a bit warmer up in the hills, though!


----------



## P-E

Is -33 any more painful than -26?


----------



## Dleg

I don't think so, but I'll leave it to @akwooly to answer that more authoritatively.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

it was pretty chilly this morning in AZ too, I think my 4Runner said 42 degrees. Felt it in me bones!


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> Today might be a new record for me.  Last year, the coldest it got here was 27 below, I think.  I was hoping it would be a bit warmer up in the hills, though!


no inversion today!


----------



## Dleg

Oh.  So this is just genuinely cold air?  I wonder where it's coming from, since the high arctic isn't that cold yet this year.


----------



## akwooly

P-E said:


> Is -33 any more painful than -26?


I always say after -30 it all hurts the same.


----------



## LifeSucks

I have a headache -_-


----------



## Dleg

My car drove weird today in the cold.  The tires and suspension felt "hard", and the brake pedal felt really stiff.  But it did get me to work safely, and the ice seemed less slippery at the low temps.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> The sign at the bank below my house said -33 while I was driving in to work, but my car only reported -24.
> 
> But my body tells me it's fucking cold as Viking Hell.


And here I was going to complain about having to wear a t-shirt during my morning run today due to the wind making it a bit chilly...


----------



## snickerd3

bastard


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Ble_PE said:


> And here I was going to complain about having to wear a t-shirt during my morning run today due to the wind making it a bit chilly...


I can only conclude that you typically run with no shirt on otherwise?


----------



## Ble_PE

ngmakhlo said:


> I can only conclude that you typically run with no shirt on otherwise?


That is correct, at least most of the time.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Ble_PE said:


> That is correct, at least most of the time.


It is freeing that's for sure!


----------



## envirotex

Sigh.


----------



## User1

@thekzieg PE

wtf are you


----------



## Ble_PE

So, umm, when's lunch?


----------



## snickerd3

tomorrow at noon


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> But wtf people are too angry and it makes me sad


If only people spammed more, they wouldn't have time to be angry. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Are you an eagles fan? Is that allowed here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The husband is, so I cheer for them when they're not playing the Seahawks.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 17 hours ago, thejulie said: Are you an eagles fan? Is that allowed here? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The husband is, so I cheer for them when they're not playing the Seahawks.
Click to expand...

Is your husband allowed to live here even?

Note: I am not really an anybody fan. Mostly just Danny Amendola.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> @thekzieg PE
> 
> wtf are you


workinggggggg


----------



## thekzieg

have a tiny little cabin going out for permit this week....kind of totally forgot about it


----------



## thekzieg

whoops...


----------



## thekzieg

it's fine.


----------



## thekzieg

it's a CLT building, so we have zero typical details for it.


----------



## thekzieg

literally no office standards whatsoever


----------



## thekzieg

it's fine


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> it's fine


Ugh I'm supposed to put together some clt design guides by Friday. Do you have any good sources? Just for basic assumed depths, like SD level?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But yeah. It's totally fine!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

Someone is complaining that they can't find a FORTRAN expert... Yup.


----------



## PlayWithFire

PlayWithFire said:


> Someone is complaining that they can't find a FORTRAN expert... Yup.


I didn't mean to type that into this box, I thought I was on my internal chat window. Sorry!

Anyone know how to delete posts?


----------



## envirotex

It's spam.  It's fine.


----------



## Dleg

42 below now with the wind chill - there's a 4 mph breeze.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> The husband is, so I cheer for them when they're not playing the Seahawks.


And how did that work out for you? :thumbs:









PlayWithFire said:


> I didn't mean to type that into this box, I thought I was on my internal chat window. Sorry!
> 
> Anyone know how to delete posts?


Once it's on the internet, it's there F-O-R-E-V-E-R.


----------



## envirotex

Post some more, then you'll get the option to delete.


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> I didn't mean to type that into this box, I thought I was on my internal chat window. Sorry!
> 
> Anyone know how to delete posts?


I HATE FORTRAN!

i used it when i was doing multispan bridge design and my boss trusted this fortran rolling loads program because he was involved in the troubleshooting of it. HATE.


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> Post some more, then you'll get the option to delete.


post some more, they said

it will be fun, they said

you will never be able to like anything, they said

EVER, they said


----------



## knight1fox3

FORTRAN ROCKS!!! :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

indeed


----------



## PlayWithFire

knight1fox3 said:


> FORTRAN ROCKS!!! :thumbs:


I mean, I don't hate it, I just don't want to volunteer to code for someone else...


----------



## envirotex

feeling the need for retail therapy


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Ugh I'm supposed to put together some clt design guides by Friday. Do you have any good sources? Just for basic assumed depths, like SD level?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I used the APA standard to write the general note http://www.apawood.org/ansi-apa-prg-320

and the CLT handbook for general detailing http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/cs/groups/pan/@pan/documents/web_informational/dpds021903.pdf

also pulled some capacities from here http://smartlam.com/products/construction-materials/clt-laminated-beams/


----------



## User1

thanks!!!


----------



## PlayWithFire

envirotex said:


> feeling the need for retail therapy


I feel you. This waiting thing is stressing me out...


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> feeling the need for retail therapy


take me with you!


----------



## PlayWithFire

thekzieg PE said:


> take me with you!


Me too? Pretty Pleeease?


----------



## envirotex

and not just any retail therapy...shoe shopping is what i'm talking about


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> Me too? Pretty Pleeease?


me fiveeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> feeling the need for retail BEER therapy


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## User1

@NJmike PE I APPRECIATE YOUR DEDICATION


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## Voomie

Just got done at the gym spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam til wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## Voomie

Bottom

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Trying to finish up the day spam.


----------



## Voomie

Cooking dinner spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Wishing I was home spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## Ble_PE

Dude, go jerk off or something.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

I want some


----------



## matt267 PE

^Top

^Top

^Top


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

TOP spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

TOP spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

Frozen spam.


----------



## Dleg

TOP spam.


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Voomie

Perhaps.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Should I stop?


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa..... let's slow this thing down.


----------



## Dleg

sTOP


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Island spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, I never knew @Dleg was such an avid spammer.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

Oh no you don't. Frozen Spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Sweaty spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

sticky spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Smelly spam.


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

pubic spam


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

botulistic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Misspelled smap


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Ble_PE

cottage cheese spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Hey when did we hit 10k??


No clue.


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Dleg

Hey when did we hit 10k??


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> No clue.


I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Need to get to work.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I guess we're going to 18k


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gotta leave soon SPAMM


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't keep up spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Put on Parka SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Gloves and hat SPAM


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

LATER!


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We get more accomplished when we work together spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm alone again

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#foreveralone

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Leaving chiro!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

At the nail salon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

At the nail salon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

At the nail salon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

still?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I have a 14.5 hour flight sunday, any recommendations for movies?


----------



## User1

My apartment feels so much larger and cleaner when the number of inhabitants is divided by three!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also why bitches need to mess up my blinds?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Weird arrangement of items though. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Now you can see the entirety of my apartment. Kitchen is in the reflection loll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hmmmmmmm

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I really like lock stock and three? Smoking barrels and snatch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Busy day with no phone!! Meetings?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Definitely kept me occupied.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting it to 11k


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Geez... 11k seems so far away.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Tiffer1TX said:


> Geez... 11k seems so far away.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

11k is so far away

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Almost home


----------



## P-E

I made it to 11k


----------



## P-E

Car spam


----------



## Road Guy

Started watching Gotham... maybe up too long... decent show....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

11k fo you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I'm spent

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Goodnight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Started watching Gotham... maybe up too long... decent show....Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked Gotham! I got rid of cable and lost track of so many shows oops

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm such a fucking helper

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I still will forever be oppressed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

By the ability to like

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Kid used calculator for his multiplication homework...made him work out every thing again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Train back to city spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Not sure which is worse: the signal along this line or the wifi on this train.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Didn't I just leave the city?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Train back to city spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Tired  :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NJmike PE

Mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Waiting at the post office


----------



## NJmike PE

For invoice for po box


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Waiting at the post office


Waiting sux


----------



## LifeSucks

Morning


----------



## P-E

LifeSucks said:


> Morning


Like I said: wood


----------



## User1

^

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Waking up is so difficult today don't wanna get out of bed ?????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

envirotex said:


> and not just any retail therapy...shoe shopping is what i'm talking about


You're speaking my language, can we hit Godiva and Sephora after that?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Annual review today...


----------



## PlayWithFire

ngmakhlo said:


> Annual review today...


Good luck!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

PlayWithFire said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

Coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

always coffee time


----------



## NJmike PE

daily top ten post list:







*thejulie*

November 1


2718 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1404 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1329 posts




*P-E*
November 1


831 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


826 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


805 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


456 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


393 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


327 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


325 posts


----------



## snickerd3

hi


----------



## NJmike PE

hello


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## snickerd3

aloha


----------



## Voomie

Lunch time not trying to waste my data spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

STILL WAITING but business is up

i have to go take a PSI exam for state license....they want all the tabs out of my references. :blink:


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't believe it's going to be December tomorrow.


----------



## akwooly

no kidding! christmas right around the corner!


----------



## snickerd3

i thought october flew by, november went by even faster


----------



## Ble_PE

And here comes New Years!


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Lunch time not trying to waste my data spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


you need to spam more. get into the top ten!


----------



## User1

thejulie said:


> you need to spam more. get into the top ten!


data, schmata


----------



## Ble_PE

Gotta get my bus pass for next month.


----------



## User1

i gotta compile all my remnant 401k stuff from other companies to speak with an advisor to hopefully get this all consolidated. my appt is at 10 tomorrow morning


----------



## PlayWithFire

thejulie said:


> i gotta compile all my remnant 401k stuff from other companies to speak with an advisor to hopefully get this all consolidated. my appt is at 10 tomorrow morning


Best of luck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Money, money, money, money, mooooonnnneeeeeeyyyyy


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## envirotex

Noon time, already?


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> 1 pm time, already?


fixt


----------



## PlayWithFire

NJmike PE said:


> fixt


Time zones, what are those?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Credit card number stolen...


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Card cancelled.


----------



## NJmike PE

PlayWithFire said:


> Time zones, what are those?


a waste of tyme


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Need to transfer my new credit card number to all of my accounts


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

so inconvenient


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

ughhh


----------



## PlayWithFire

That sucks, yo.


----------



## MetsFan

thejulie said:


> also nkotb is touring with boyz II men and paula fucking abdul.


Forgot to mention I bought tickets!  I didn't hear from you so I only bought 2  

We'll be in the first row of C5 and cheaper than the Coldplay tickets I got last year where we were in the stands.


----------



## User1

Omg so jealous

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have friends saying they wanna go but I'm so tired of paying for the tickets up front and maybe getting cash day of

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan

> 23 minutes ago, thejulie said:
> i gotta compile all my remnant 401k stuff from other companies to speak with an advisor to hopefully get this all consolidated. my appt is at 10 tomorrow morning


I did that a couple of years ago.  I transferred everything to a new vanguard account.


----------



## MetsFan

ngmakhlo said:


> so inconvenient


That sucks, such a pain.


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> ughhh


i haaaate that.

luckily my bank sends me a list of what they detect as automatic payments so i can at least get my bills back in line.


----------



## PlayWithFire

MetsFan said:


> I did that a couple of years ago.  I transferred everything to a new vanguard account.


Ditto, into an IRA


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> Forgot to mention I bought tickets!  I didn't hear from you so I only bought 2
> 
> We'll be in the first row of C5 and cheaper than the Coldplay tickets I got last year where we were in the stands.


the 90's called. they want their concerts back


----------



## User1

MetsFan said:


> I did that a couple of years ago.  I transferred everything to a new vanguard account.


we have a new 401k company - nationwide i guess. but i have rogue ones, want to look into making some of them roth, but don't want to pay all of the tax right now bc broke.


----------



## MetsFan

> Just now, thejulie said:
> we have a new 401k company - nationwide i guess. but i have rogue ones, want to look into making some of them roth, but don't want to pay all of the tax right now bc broke.


I wouldn't transfer to your new 401K company.  You get a LOT more options if you go with Vanguard or something similar.  You shouldn't have to pay taxes on it.  I had Fidelity send me a check and I deposited it right away to Vanguard.  You will have to put it on your tax forms, but it will be tax free.  They should only tax you if you keep the money.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Can't believe it's going to be December tomorrow.


wait, what? Damn you're right.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> i haaaate that.
> 
> luckily my bank sends me a list of what they detect as automatic payments so i can at least get my bills back in line.


I already went into my BoA app and took a look at my automatic payments (about 7 :/ ) so when I get my new card in 5 business days or so that will be the first thing I do, unfortunately I have a few payments that will be going through before I get my new card so they will just have to be patient


----------



## PlayWithFire

Anyone else obsessively hitting refresh every few minutes on the NCEES dashboard?


----------



## User1

MetsFan said:


> Just now, thejulie said: we have a new 401k company - nationwide i guess. but i have rogue ones, want to look into making some of them roth, but don't want to pay all of the tax right now bc broke.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't transfer to your new 401K company.  You get a LOT more options if you go with Vanguard or something similar.  You shouldn't have to pay taxes on it.  I had Fidelity send me a check and I deposited it right away to Vanguard.  You will have to put it on your tax forms, but it will be tax free.  They should only tax you if you keep the money.
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant some into a Roth which is post tax. That's the only reason. And I looked at independent and the rate they charge is over 2x what my company place offers.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> i haaaate that.
> 
> luckily my bank sends me a list of what they detect as automatic payments so i can at least get my bills back in line.


I already went into my BoA app and took a look at my automatic payments (about 7 :/ ) so when I get my new card in 5 business days or so that will be the first thing I do, unfortunately I have a few payments that will be going through before I get my new card so they will just have to be patient


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

hmm don't know why that posted twice


----------



## matt267 PE

PlayWithFire said:


> Time zones, what are those?


They're just an excuse to have a broken watch.


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> Anyone else obsessively hitting refresh every few minutes on the NCEES dashboard?


not til the 9th.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

PlayWithFire said:


> Anyone else obsessively hitting refresh every few minutes on the NCEES dashboard?


I check once or twice a day for the hell of it but I know nothing will be there yet...


----------



## Ble_PE

Wait, y'all haven't gotten your results yet? I got mine a while ago.


----------



## PlayWithFire

ngmakhlo said:


> I check once or twice a day for the hell of it but I know nothing will be there yet...


My future raises/promotions depend me passing, apparently. Despite the fact that I'd be like 1 of maybe a dozen people with it in my entire company... Which was all decided after I'd paid for and took it during PTO


----------



## MetsFan

> 10 minutes ago, thejulie said:
> Sorry I meant some into a Roth which is post tax. That's the only reason. And I looked at independent and the rate they charge is over 2x what my company place offers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 1


Can't you transfer from 401K to traditional IRA tax-free?

https://investor.vanguard.com/401k-rollover/options


----------



## User1

MetsFan said:


> 10 minutes ago, thejulie said: Sorry I meant some into a Roth which is post tax. That's the only reason. And I looked at independent and the rate they charge is over 2x what my company place offers. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you transfer from 401K to traditional IRA tax-free?https://investor.vanguard.com/401k-rollover/options
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'm wanting to transfer some into a Roth just so I have a bit of both.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So I'd probably transfer all into Ira then roll over into Roth in pieces so the up front taxes don't kill me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Why not just keep it in the traditional IRA? Have you looked into rolling it over into your current 401k?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Why not just keep it in the traditional IRA? Have you looked into rolling it over into your current 401k?


That's what I'm meeting with our advisor about tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Good morning from Alaska.

Saving for retirement is for suckahs.


----------



## User1

Dleg said:


> Good morning from Alaska.Saving for retirement is for suckahs.


But I want to be able to not work someday and I won't ever be able to afford to buy property here so that isn't an investment I have. I should just roll my savings into a retirement account since k won't need it for a down payment on a house.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Good morning from Alaska.
> 
> Saving for retirement is for suckahs.


When you live in Hawaii you don't get to save much. I figure I can just move into a tent once the kids are out of college.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

PlayWithFire said:


> My future raises/promotions depend me passing, apparently. Despite the fact that I'd be like 1 of maybe a dozen people with it in my entire company... Which was all decided after I'd paid for and took it during PTO


Well I am not absolutely sure my raises and/or promotions depend on it, but the amount of S%$# I will get from my supervisors who are PE's  if I don't pass it is what I am most dreading!!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> Well I am not absolutely sure my raises and/or promotions depend on it, but the amount of S%$# I will get from my supervisors who are PE's  if I don't pass it is what I am most dreading!!


ugh me too. especially since it's my 2nd time. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> ugh me too. especially since it's my 2nd time. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


YUP, right there with ya!


----------



## Voomie

ngmakhlo said:


> 20 minutes ago, PlayWithFire said: My future raises/promotions depend me passing, apparently. Despite the fact that I'd be like 1 of maybe a dozen people with it in my entire company... Which was all decided after I'd paid for and took it during PTO
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not absolutely sure my raises and/or promotions depend on it, but the amount of S%$# I will get from my supervisors who are PE's  if I don't pass it is what I am most dreading!!
Click to expand...

I am sure we are all in the same boat. Those 2 letters makes for a nice pay bump.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> I am sure we are all in the same boat. Those 2 letters makes for a nice pay bump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i don't think they will be much of a bump for me. maybe COL level. I have to wait for SE for the bump, I think. ruuuuude


----------



## User1




----------



## Dleg

Cat's don't save for retirement, and look at them.


----------



## snickerd3

PE = respect maker


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Cat's don't save for retirement, and look at them.


They're evil, vindictive bastards that still get pampered. I could handle that.


----------



## Dleg

You just have to make yourself furry.


----------



## Ble_PE

Already halfway there...


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> PE = respect maker


Not always.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Not always.


So your PE-Ness doesn't impress? Sorry.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> Not always.


for me it was.  the change was obvious especially back then.  Female engineer that still looked right out of school.  My comments and things were taken more seriously.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting my PE didn't really change much for me right away. The big change came when I got my SE. I didn't get a raise for it, but it definitely started opening doors for other opportunities.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

102 minutes to go


----------



## snickerd3

salty salty


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> 102 minutes to go


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## snickerd3

i don't want to work, HA


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

almost, but not quite


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## PlayWithFire

ngmakhlo said:


> Well I am not absolutely sure my raises and/or promotions depend on it, but the amount of S%$# I will get from my supervisors who are PE's  if I don't pass it is what I am most dreading!!


None of my management chain has it. My previous supervisor did, but he's moved on to better projects


----------



## PlayWithFire

Voomie said:


> I am sure we are all in the same boat. Those 2 letters makes for a nice pay bump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No actual bump, I was just informed after the fact that, for some reason, my career suddenly depended on it


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

PlayWithFire said:


> None of my management chain has it. My previous supervisor did, but he's moved on to better projects


My two direct supervisors have it and they both passed the first time so they already give me S%$# for not passing my first time, I can't even imagine the S&amp;%$ I will get if I don't pass it the second time!! Don't want to imagine it!


----------



## snickerd3

a coworker passed it first try a year or so before I took it.  Thankfully i passed first try too or the ribbing would have been intense


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I probably won't be able to show my face around my office ever again!


----------



## PlayWithFire

I work in systems for Space Station experiments, basically a PE license does nothing for me, I'm hoping to pass in case I have to work outside of the NASA world some day


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

PlayWithFire said:


> I work in systems for Space Station experiments, basically a PE license does nothing for me, I'm hoping to pass in case I have to work outside of the NASA world some day


Sounds bad ass!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## PlayWithFire

ngmakhlo said:


> Sounds bad ass!


Systems = I do paperwork (and everyone else's analyses, apparently)


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## User1

redlined a friend's resume.

in pink


----------



## snickerd3

hopefully it was a guy friend...that would be funny


----------



## Ble_PE

I haven't updated my resume lately. I should do that since you never know when you'll need it.


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> hopefully it was a guy friend...that would be funny


it definintely was


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I haven't updated my resume lately. I should do that since you never know when you'll need it.


I try to keep a list of tasks at current job on a google spreadsheet in case i need to throw something together. i hope i dont have to leave for a long time though.


----------



## Ble_PE

At the top of the list:  spamming on eb.


----------



## Voomie

Waiting on the exam results before I update the resume. I don't want to do it again if I pass. #PEproblems

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## User1

people think results will be later than the 9th because there's a CA meeting from the 8th-9th, but in april, CA results were at least the next day or later. those pesky extra exams. SO I STAND BY THE 9TH BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


forever in my FUCKING head


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Heading to HOUSTON

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Hawaiian spam.


Is that spam with pineapple?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hawaiian spam.


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

Are we sprinting again?


----------



## Dleg

I Guess Not.  the time just isn't right.  

Maybe later.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm outta of here spam.


----------



## User1

i need help coming up with a fun but useful gift for office gift exchange. ~$20


----------



## User1

popular items are office appropriate games (dart board etc), tool sets (always an overabundance), gift cards (boring)


----------



## User1

last year someone got a jar of gefelte (sp?) Fish and hid a giftcard. i would be up for something like that, too.


----------



## User1

also, what makes you choose a gift to open? I feel like mine are forever chosen last, and they're such good gifts and noone steals them because it's too late in the game.


----------



## User1

we do white elephant/ stealing gifts x times max style, but with non-junk gifts.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Roll up some scratch off lotto tickets, put them in a wine bottle and wrap that puppy up. People will think it is booze and it'll be picked first!


----------



## akwooly

last year for the white elephant one of the engineers had a 8x10 framed photo himself.  its up in another engineers office and everyone takes turns drawing on it.


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> popular items are office appropriate games (dart board etc), tool sets (always an overabundance), gift cards (boring)









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Post lunch post.


----------



## TWJ PE

1 more closer to the goal spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm extremely motivated right now.


----------



## User1

im thinking maybe a drone?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready for lunch.


Done with dinner and relaxing


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Done with dinner and relaxing


dafuq? who eats dinner at 3 in the afternoon?


----------



## Voomie

Eating dinner now spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

akwooly said:


> dafuq? who eats dinner at 3 in the afternoon?


@NJmike PE is a growing boy.


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Done with dinner and relaxing


----------



## Dleg

Wow, what a Grinch.


----------



## Ble_PE

At least I'm green.


----------



## Dleg

with envy, I am sure.


----------



## User1

im having ethiopian again for dinner tonight!


----------



## User1

and then seeing the little mermaid!!!


----------



## thekzieg

Top 

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

helllooooooo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

where is everyone?


----------



## P-E

right over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

over here


----------



## P-E

quick nap


----------



## JHW 3d

Phew


----------



## JHW 3d

Cat nap.


----------



## JHW 3d

Catnip.


----------



## JHW 3d

Fat nip.


----------



## JHW 3d

Fat lip.


----------



## JHW 3d

Fat lit.


----------



## JHW 3d

Fat bit


----------



## JHW 3d

Fit bit


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bit fit?


----------



## User1

Nip slip?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Back from the theataaaaah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I want to be a mermaid!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Where

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

They

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Walk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Where

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

They

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Run

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Where

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

They

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Play?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Stay?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sashe?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

results&gt;?


----------



## User1

All

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

In

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wandering

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Free

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wish

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Could

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Be

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Part

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Of

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

That

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Worrrrrrrrrllllllllddddddddddd

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And bye

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

blah blah blah

thought provoking post


----------



## Voomie

Alarm just went off spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Thinking 12k today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What should I get?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What should I get?


Yarrr.  Tunafish, matey


----------



## RickJames

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What should I get?


If you get shrimps, the waitress will sit and peel them for you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And I don't have to pay


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin this along


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

what is the cut score?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

How is it december already?


----------



## NJmike PE

34 k

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to hooters for lunch today!!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 34 k


and all of the highest quality.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> and all of the highest quality.


only the best


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost got some rain last night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on a cruse next week


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bahamas bound


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think this is our ship??


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I think this is our ship??


Is that a tennis court in front?


----------



## snickerd3

off to donate blood!


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> off to donate blood!


Are they giving out donuts?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

P-E said:


> 14 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> I think this is our ship??
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a tennis court in front?
Click to expand...

Football field


----------



## snickerd3

P-E said:


> Are they giving out donuts?


not that i saw, but they are running behind. so I have to go back out in 10 minutes or so


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I want some donuts


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> not that i saw, but they are running behind. so I have to go back out in 10 minutes or so


My bad, that must be the sperm donation truck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at?

The bus must have broken down??


----------



## NJmike PE

damn it


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout

I reset my password just to participate in this useless thread. Hopefully it works because the lucid dreams about passing/failing/passing again need to stop.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

NM_Brown_Trout said:


> I reset my password just to participate in this useless thread. Hopefully it works because the lucid dreams about passing/failing/passing again need to stop.


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout

:sucks: :sucks:


----------



## P-E

opcorn:


----------



## NJmike PE

NM_Brown_Trout said:


> :sucks: :sucks:


----------



## snickerd3

P-E said:


> My bad, that must be the sperm donation truck.


Ha!!!  They have switched to electronic bloodpressure/pulse machines...guess I will never be donating again.  The electronic machines NEVER find an accurate reading on me.  It ends up squeezing 3 times to find it then just spits out nonsense numbers.  With the readings they give out I should be dead or having a heart attack right there.  

No food whatever BTW.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


lunch time


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> lunch time


Enjoy your winter this year.


----------



## RickJames

Yum its Taco Thursday!


----------



## RickJames

NM_Brown_Trout said:


> I reset my password just to participate in this useless thread. Hopefully it works because the lucid dreams about passing/failing/passing again need to stop.


Gonna be po if it dont work


----------



## User1

ugh i need to like double my retirement investment monthly payment if i want to ever be able to retire. UGH


----------



## snickerd3

i need to restart my deferred comp withdrawls....I stopped them in 2015 while on maternity leave/PT.  They also reorganized/changed options during that time so I have homework to do before I restart.  They got rid of one of the investments I had a huge chunk of money in and they changed the all the 20xx funds into 20xx trusts which i still don't' know the difference or how it will impact.  

and we need to start looking into something for college savings.


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> ugh i need to like double my retirement investment monthly payment if i want to ever be able to retire. UGH


What you need to do is take half of your money, put it in a big mayonnaise jar, and bury it out in your backyard. The other half, take down to the dog track and bet on the one that does his business just before the race starts.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> i need to restart my deferred comp withdrawls....I stopped them in 2015 while on maternity leave/PT.  They also reorganized/changed options during that time so I have homework to do before I restart.  They got rid of one of the investments I had a huge chunk of money in and they changed the all the 20xx funds into 20xx trusts which i still don't' know the difference or how it will impact.
> 
> and we need to start looking into something for college savings.


See my advice to thejulie above.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> What you need to do is take half of your money, put it in a big mayonnaise jar, and bury it out in your backyard. The other half, take down to the dog track and bet on the one that does his business just before the race starts.


see, this assumes that i have a backyard, or that i will ever be able to afford a backyard. Im 32% convinced that I need a financial partner to be able to survive. And that sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> see, this assumes that i have a backyard, or that i will ever be able to afford a backyard. Im 32% convinced that I need a financial partner to be able to survive. And that sucks!


Move to the southeast. Or Iowa. But don't, I repeat, don't move to Hawaii if you want anything like you described.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> 6 minutes ago, thejulie said: see, this assumes that i have a backyard, or that i will ever be able to afford a backyard. Im 32% convinced that I need a financial partner to be able to survive. And that sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Move to the southeast. Or Iowa. But don't, I repeat, don't move to Hawaii if you want anything like you described.
Click to expand...

Yeahhhhhhhh but the great northleft is where my heart and soul belong!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

daily top ten:







*thejulie*

November 1


2784 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1598 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1356 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


1016 posts




*P-E*
November 1


926 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


809 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


488 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


393 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


330 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


325 posts


----------



## User1

You're gaining on me!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> You're gaining on me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


technically I guess so, but in order to actually catch you I'll have to rattle off 1k some time around 4 am


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> technically I guess so, but in order to actually catch you I'll have to rattle off 1k some time around 4 am


I do not doubt your ability to spam at warp speed..


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Breakfast post.


----------



## User1

see? i blink and there's 10 more replies.


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## snickerd3

holy shit dleg...


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam


----------



## Dleg

morning coffee spam sTOP


----------



## Dleg

I'm done for now.  But we gotta hit 12000 today.


----------



## matt267 PE

bump


----------



## Voomie

Dleg said:


> I'm done for now.  But we gotta hit 12000 today.


Will we get results this week if we do?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Lunchtime spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

award winning bbq pork nachos for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Voomie said:


> Will we get results this week if we do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I already got my results


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> damn, back in my day, we averaged 2000 posts/day.


slacker


----------



## knight1fox3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> I'm done for now.  But we gotta hit 12000 today.


No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


3


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll help Ble


----------



## Ble_PE

No Problem.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


depends.


----------



## NJmike PE

ok 12 k


----------



## User1

yikes.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> depends.


3, assuming constant flow and uniform dia overflow pipes


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> 3, assuming constant flow and uniform dia overflow pipes


write out all your assumptions! i am assuming tank 1 because the flow out of tank one is going to freeze up because it is -40 out and there is no heat trace and the pipe is not insulated.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

3 &amp; then 4


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg

3, assuming all pipes are of sufficient size that flow through them equals or exceeds the inflow into 1, and that all pipes are sufficiently insulated and heat traced to prevent freezing, although I will note that as long as there is flow, and the water started out at a temperature above freezing, even if only slightly, that it is extremely unlikely to freeze in the transfer pipes before the fill operation is complete, assuming that the pipes are short, as depicted in the diagram.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

NJmike PE said:


>


SH#@TER'S FULL!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dleg said:


> 3, assuming all pipes are of sufficient size that flow through them equals or exceeds the inflow into 1, and that all pipes are sufficiently insulated and heat traced to prevent freezing, although I will note that as long as there is flow, and the water started out at a temperature above freezing, even if only slightly, that it is extremely unlikely to freeze in the transfer pipes before the fill operation is complete, assuming that the pipes are short, as depicted in the diagram.


but will it fill up inside an airplane which is attempting to take off from a treadmill?


----------



## Dleg

Yes, but not if it is placed on a treadmill that is inside of the airplane that is attempting to take off on a treadmill.  In which case it will all be knocked over and spill before any tank can be filled.


----------



## akwooly

what color are these tanks? are those 90deg elbows threaded or welded?


----------



## snickerd3

this is exactly why you should never ask an engineer this question unless you want a gazillion more in return!


----------



## Dleg

What's the ratio of the inflow rate to the average outflow, taking into account pipe friction and average fill depth of each tank?


----------



## envirotex

what's the density of the fluid?


----------



## Dleg

Is it a non-Newtonian fluid?


----------



## envirotex

If so, what is the correlation between viscosity and shear stress?


----------



## NJmike PE

what color is the fluid


----------



## envirotex

Very clearly, it is an opaque, bluish-greenish blue.


----------



## NJmike PE

is it a hazardous material which will further need to be contained, once it overtops the first container?


----------



## Ble_PE

Ok, structural guy here, but I'm wondering how the heck tanks 1 &amp; 2 are floating in mid air.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Ok, structural guy here, but I'm wondering how the heck tanks 1 &amp; 2 are floating in mid air.


it is inside a vacuum environment


----------



## P-E

Are those tanks ASME stamped vessels?


----------



## Ble_PE

Why doesn't somebody just close the dang faucet?


----------



## P-E

Too tired to work


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Too tired to work[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Not top


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to work.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to TOP.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to Spam.


----------



## Dleg

Too distracted to TOP.


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## Ble_PE

What? TOP!


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know. TOP[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

[SIZE= 14.4px]I don't know. TOP[/SIZE]


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea.


----------



## Dleg

But I might have an idea. TOP


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion.


----------



## Dleg

It may have something to do with thermal expansion. TOP


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


----------



## Dleg

Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage. TOP


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing. TOP


----------



## snickerd3

Dleg said:


> Or the engineering explanation behind shrinkage.


I thought that was well known as being a grower not a shower


----------



## Dleg

Two different phenomena


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing. TOPPPP


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

Join me or miss out on finishing this thing.


----------



## Dleg

I


----------



## Dleg

once


----------



## Dleg

spammed


----------



## Dleg

with


----------



## Dleg

class


----------



## Dleg

I


----------



## Dleg

wrote


----------



## Dleg

a


----------



## Dleg

freaking


----------



## Dleg

novel


----------



## Dleg

as


----------



## Dleg

10k


----------



## Dleg

spam.


----------



## Dleg

Now


----------



## Dleg

this


----------



## Dleg

pointless


----------



## Dleg

18k TOP


----------



## Dleg

crap


----------



## Dleg

that


----------



## Dleg

only


----------



## Dleg

encourages


----------



## Dleg

mindless


----------



## Dleg

cutting


----------



## Dleg

and


----------



## Dleg

pasting


----------



## Dleg

Well


----------



## Dleg

I


----------



## Dleg

say


----------



## Dleg

fuck


----------



## Dleg

that!


----------



## Dleg

Nest


----------



## Dleg

time,


----------



## Road Guy

:true:


----------



## Dleg

go


----------



## Dleg

back


----------



## Dleg

to


----------



## Dleg

10k


----------



## Dleg

or


----------



## Dleg

even


----------



## Dleg

5k,


----------



## Dleg

and


----------



## Dleg

enforce TOP


----------



## Dleg

the


----------



## Dleg

rules.


----------



## Dleg

Make


----------



## Dleg

the


----------



## Dleg

10k


----------



## Dleg

Great


----------



## Dleg

Again!


----------



## Dleg

OK no takers?  Starting spam engines in 10 ...


----------



## Dleg

9 ...


----------



## Dleg

8 ...


----------



## Dleg

7 ...


----------



## Dleg

6 ...


----------



## Dleg

5 ...


----------



## Dleg

4 ...


----------



## Dleg

3 ...


----------



## Dleg

2 ...


----------



## User1

aah!


----------



## Dleg

1 ...


----------



## Dleg

main engine ignition...


----------



## Dleg

hold


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## Dleg

boosters ignition in 2


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## Dleg

1


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## Dleg

liftoff


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## Dleg

of the


----------



## Ble_PE

Wait


----------



## Dleg

Spam shuttle Challenger


----------



## Ble_PE

are


----------



## User1

I am soon to be at the bottom of the top 10 or even off it the way this is going! lolllllllllllll


----------



## Ble_PE

there


----------



## Dleg

on its mission


----------



## Ble_PE

rules


----------



## Dleg

to observe


----------



## Ble_PE

for


----------



## Dleg

mediocrity


----------



## Ble_PE

this?


----------



## Dleg

and


----------



## Ble_PE

What


----------



## Dleg

repetitiveness


----------



## Ble_PE

are


----------



## Dleg

in


----------



## Ble_PE

they?


----------



## Dleg

forum


----------



## Ble_PE

Are


----------



## Dleg

posting


----------



## Ble_PE

we


----------



## Dleg

Aboard we have


----------



## Ble_PE

breaking


----------



## Dleg

our Captain


----------



## Ble_PE

the


----------



## Ble_PE

law?


----------



## User1

i can't even post without having to refresh first bc the page freezes up.


----------



## Dleg

@Dleg


----------



## Ble_PE

We


----------



## Dleg

and his first officer


----------



## Ble_PE

should


----------



## Ble_PE

be


----------



## User1

:sucks:


----------



## Dleg

@Ble_PE


----------



## Dleg

For their twelfth


----------



## Dleg

mission


----------



## Dleg

to the Spam moon


----------



## Dleg

All systems nominal


----------



## Dleg

Uh oh


----------



## Dleg

Houston...


----------



## Dleg

I'm picking


----------



## Dleg

up


----------



## Dleg

a flutter


----------



## snickerd3

what is your goal dleg, we are already at 12k the thread should be locked game over


----------



## Dleg

in booster #2


----------



## Ble_PE

punished!


----------



## Dleg

Houston ...


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost


----------



## Dleg

we


----------



## Ble_PE

to


----------



## Ble_PE

page


----------



## Dleg

have


----------



## Dleg

a


----------



## Ble_PE

500.


----------



## Dleg

prblem


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's


----------



## Dleg

Cancel last


----------



## Ble_PE

get


----------



## Dleg

transmission


----------



## Ble_PE

spamming!


----------



## Ble_PE

Now!


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## Dleg

Houston


----------



## Dleg

It's


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

Not


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

a flutter


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

It's


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

David


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

Bowie


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

sitting


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

on


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

top


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

of


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

the


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam


----------



## Dleg

main


----------



## Dleg

fuel


----------



## Ble_PE

Who


----------



## Ble_PE

is


----------



## Ble_PE

ready


----------



## Ble_PE

for


----------



## Ble_PE

the


----------



## Ble_PE

weekend?


----------



## Ble_PE

Me, me, me, me!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

I


----------



## Ble_PE

could


----------



## Ble_PE

really


----------



## Ble_PE

use


----------



## Ble_PE

a


----------



## Ble_PE

beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well


----------



## Ble_PE

I


----------



## Ble_PE

should


----------



## Ble_PE

get


----------



## Ble_PE

back


----------



## Ble_PE

to


----------



## Ble_PE

work


----------



## Ble_PE

now


----------



## Ble_PE

bye


----------



## Ble_PE

bye


----------



## Ble_PE

waiting on lunch.


----------



## thekzieg

We have to get to 18k by next Friday?


----------



## thekzieg

Yeah right


----------



## thekzieg

Good thing we have till January


----------



## thekzieg

Results in 4 more weeks


----------



## thekzieg

all you want for Christmas is results


----------



## thekzieg

Have to go to the husband's holiday party tonight


----------



## thekzieg

good news is it's at a winery


----------



## thekzieg

bad news is I have to wear heels


----------



## thekzieg

got up early to curl my hair


----------



## thekzieg

top knot isn't gonna cut it at this shindig


----------



## snickerd3

i got up early to go to pilates class


----------



## thekzieg

I get to meet all the people he complains about all year


----------



## thekzieg

it's great secretly judging everyone


----------



## snickerd3

i don't mess with anything more than wash and comb with my hair of late.


----------



## thekzieg

"ohhhh...you're _that_ asshole...huh"


----------



## thekzieg

snickerd3 said:


> i don't mess with anything more than wash and comb with my hair of late.


That's usually all I do, too.


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


> it's great secretly judging everyone


that's always fun


----------



## thekzieg

Let the natural waves do their thing


----------



## snickerd3

i just prefer my sleep.


----------



## thekzieg

snickerd3 said:


> i got up early to go to pilates class


That's some dedication.


----------



## thekzieg

I can't do things in the morning


----------



## thekzieg

I can't even wake up


----------



## thekzieg

bottom


----------



## thekzieg

TOPPPPP


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


> That's some dedication.


it's the only time with remotely any consistenty with mr snicks being home so I can leave


----------



## thekzieg

Just bought a sweater at Target for $4


----------



## thekzieg

Clearance + the Cartwheel app + Red Card 5% discount


----------



## snickerd3

no smart phone = no cartwheel app for me


----------



## thekzieg

That's a huge bummer


----------



## Ble_PE

I spend way too much time fixing my hair in the morning.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> I spend way too much time fixing my hair in the morning.


turtle wax?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Oh man, I've got the Mexican food bubble guts...


----------



## snickerd3

ngmakhlo said:


> Oh man, I've got the Mexican food bubble guts...


the mexican restaurant by us closed...not sure why


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> turtle wax?


Wax on, wax off.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

snickerd3 said:


> the mexican restaurant by us closed...not sure why


That is devastating. I have about 3 or 4 very good authentic Mexican restaurants within 4-5 miles of my office, it is amazing.


----------



## Voomie

ngmakhlo said:


> 8 minutes ago, snickerd3 said: the mexican restaurant by us closed...not sure why
> 
> 
> 
> That is devastating. I have about 3 or 4 very good authentic Mexican restaurants within 4-5 miles of my office, it is amazing.
Click to expand...

Have you tried Taco Bell?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Back from lunch.  It's snowing and a far more reasonable -7 outside today.


----------



## thekzieg

ngmakhlo said:


> That is devastating. I have about 3 or 4 very good authentic Mexican restaurants within 4-5 miles of my office, it is amazing.


There's basically no good Mexican food in this city


----------



## PlayWithFire

thekzieg PE said:


> There's basically no good Mexican food in this city


I miss authentic Mexican


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing math flashcards with 9y/o


----------



## Ble_PE

thekzieg PE said:


> There's basically no good Mexican food in this city


There's no good Mexican in this state.


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> 3 minutes ago, thekzieg PE said: There's basically no good Mexican food in this city
> 
> 
> 
> There's no good Mexican in this state.
Click to expand...

Ohio is the same way. I miss the mexican food in Texas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I am very thankful for Arizona's excellent Mexican food.


----------



## PlayWithFire

matt267 PE said:


> Doing math flashcards with 9y/o


I need to start numbers with my toddler so my husband (math phd, ughhh) doesn't.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fun shit


----------



## PlayWithFire

Voomie said:


> Ohio is the same way. I miss the mexican food in Texas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I concur


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Fun shit


Wait, are we still talking about Mexican food?


----------



## Dleg

Taco trucks on every corner, baby.  Make America great again!


----------



## matt267 PE

PlayWithFire said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 PE said: Doing math flashcards with 9y/o
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start numbers with my toddler so my husband (math phd, ughhh) doesn't.
Click to expand...

Hahaha.

We've been doing extra math flashcards for the last 3 years. My daughter hates it, but she exceeded the state average in math during last year's standardized testing. So it must be helping.


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## thekzieg

can't spam, gotta work


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add some


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## matt267 PE

That was easy


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

I think we can make it 13,000 realy quick here, if we all pitch in.

Who's on board?


----------



## Dleg

Whoa whoa whoa


----------



## Dleg

STOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn baby spit up while I was Spamming. Very selfish of her.


----------



## Dleg

Done.


----------



## Dleg

Wipe that crud up.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg was in the f'n zone man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg was in the f'n zone man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg was in the f'n zone man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg was in the f'n zone man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg was in the f'n zone man.


----------



## Dleg

Oh we're not done?


----------



## Dleg

Oh we're not done?


----------



## Dleg

Oh we're not done?


----------



## Dleg

Oh we're not done? edit TOP and STOP if you are stopping, otherwise SPAM HO!


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

only 40 more to hit 12000 on my count, partially restoring me to where I was before Sapper deleted half my posts.


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> What did I miss?


Dleg was in the f'n zone man.


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

Oh we're not done?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

Just livin' the dream


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## thekzieg

boobs


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Ble_PE

STOP


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

You missed a spam sprint.  

A SPRAMT


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Why not.


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Go for 14,000!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Dleg

Meh, not enough help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Taking too long.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Dleg

Stopping soon.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too.


----------



## Dleg

STOPPED


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Got the runs


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## matt267 PE

Had some


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

MyNCEES shows up with a big error screen when I try to login now...


----------



## Ble_PE

Now the slow crawl to quittin' time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Tired post.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Party time!!! AGC Christmas Gala!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Work time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Still working...


----------



## Ble_PE

Still


----------



## Ble_PE

working...


----------



## Dleg

Slaving away here as well.


----------



## Ble_PE

At least it's almost Friday.


----------



## Dleg

I'm embarrassed to admit, my index finger is sore from the spam fest earlier today.


----------



## Ble_PE

But your wrist is okay for the pron fest later tonight, right?


----------



## matt267 PE

ngmakhlo said:


> MyNCEES shows up with a big error screen when I try to login now...


That's not good.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still working.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit, my index finger is sore from the spam fest earlier today.


You should wear PPE next time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still working.


----------



## thekzieg

On the bus to free food and wine!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Drink one for me!


----------



## thekzieg

Ble_PE said:


> Drink one for me!


Just one??


----------



## Dleg

Wrist is always OK for the pron fest.


----------



## Ble_PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Just one??


I'm a cheap date.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to head to the bus station.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, time to hit the road!


----------



## User1

Sitting on the cold concrete steps waiting for bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I haaaaaate it when people call concrete cement it's not cement! Aaaaaah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Get to buy headphones and a backpack for our angel tree. For some reason they only put a handful out at a time. But I'm good with those items.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Time to go.  It's dark, it's snowing, and it's considerably warmer tonight than the last few, at only -6.


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

2 Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Get some


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Warm it up.


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## User1

Spam my bum is cold

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## User1

When the bus comes maybe I'll sit in a warm seat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Warm it up. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

14k


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]14k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]14k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]14k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]14k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]14k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]14k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Falling asleep


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Falling asleep[/COLOR]


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Jelly, man cave needs moose head


----------



## RickJames

Go Minnesooota


----------



## Voomie

Going to bed spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> On 11/29/2016 at 9:46 PM, thejulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly, man cave needs moose head
Click to expand...

I love him. His name was Lawrence and then my cousin broke him. So this is 2.0 also known as Larry.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

I looked on ebay ..no luck



thejulie said:


> I love him. His name was Lawrence and then my cousin broke him. So this is 2.0 also known as Larry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


i looked on eby...nothing. No bear skin either.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Fun filled evening of politics spam?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> I looked on ebay ..no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes ago, thejulie said: I love him. His name was Lawrence and then my cousin broke him. So this is 2.0 also known as Larry. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i looked on eby...nothing. No bear skin either.
Click to expand...

It's a resin moose head

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just painted it. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

lol yeah didnt think Larry was albino


----------



## User1

You don't know Larry's life!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My legs get restless when I'm tired

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

RLS

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## flex

I'm just here so I don't get fined.


----------



## Champagne Marcus

How bout them Cowboys!!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Go Cowboys!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I like men in tight(Ish) jeans.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> I like men in tight(Ish) jeans. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I concur

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## flex

That was the most boring game ever.  At least the Vikings lost.  Go pack go!


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> I love him. His name was Lawrence and then my cousin broke him. So this is 2.0 also known as Larry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Any relation to @Ken PE 3.0?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, I'm hungy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Move over baby, daddy wants some.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Move over baby, daddy wants some.


Those are tools, not toys Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going clay shooting tomorrow.


----------



## RickJames

what did the clays do to you?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They flew away


----------



## PlayWithFire

Tiffer1TX said:


> thejulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like men in tight(Ish) jeans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I concur
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 4 hours ago, thejulie said: I love him. His name was Lawrence and then my cousin broke him. So this is 2.0 also known as Larry. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Any relation to @Ken PE 3.0?
Click to expand...

Maybe!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

daily top ten post count:







*thejulie*

November 1


2842 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1648 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1557 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


1373 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


1226 posts




*P-E*
November 1


1005 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


967 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


393 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


333 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


325 posts


----------



## Haritha

Somebody new - please post more and get me off this list...[emoji3]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

Haritha said:


> Somebody new - please post more and get me off this list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nahhhhhh


----------



## LifeSucks

Happy Friday Spam


----------



## LifeSucks

Only 10 more working days until Christmas break for me arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LifeSucks

Husbands work holiday party tonight


----------



## LifeSucks

Hopefully the food is good but the open bar makes everything better


----------



## thekzieg

Too much wine


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Too much wine


Time for whisky.


----------



## PlayWithFire

What's a holiday break? I think my coworkers get those


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

thejulie said:


> On the bus spam!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I wish the greater CLE metro area had more reliable transportation


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus spam!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> Just now, thejulie said: On the bus spam! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the greater CLE metro area had more reliable transportation
Click to expand...

Yeah. We don't have enough train type transportation but we do have a fairly solid bus system. It often gets held up by traffic though. Unfortunately. I prefer to walk but not on the hills with wet pavement. I've had my fall for the year! Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm gonna be like 20 mins early for the chiro. They don't even "open" til 730

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But you can get in the office as early as 715

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bitches be booking my early appts tho. I have to wait til 745!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ughhh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

FRIDAY spam


----------



## snickerd3

half day friday


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> half day friday


Jelly

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get fuel spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get fuel spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get fuel spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get fuel spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get fuel spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get fuel spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

Had 45 hours before this morning but I'm salaried spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fuel went up to $2.05 from $1.85 yesterday because of OPEC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fuel went up to $2.05 from $1.85 yesterday because of OPEC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fuel went up to $2.05 from $1.85 yesterday because of OPEC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fuel went up to $2.05 from $1.85 yesterday because of OPEC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fuel went up to $2.05 from $1.85 yesterday because of OPEC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get chicken


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get chicken


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must stop and get chicken


----------



## snickerd3

going christmas shopping this afternoon


----------



## snickerd3

hopefully i will spend enough at toysrus for the nieces and nephew that I will get enough rewards $ to buy snickette bday present in january


----------



## P-E

Late wood


----------



## snickerd3

better late than never


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> better late than never


Damn. I was just going to post that next.


----------



## snickerd3

great minds think alike


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> great minds think alike


I was thinking that too.


----------



## snickerd3

ha!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Friday spam!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> ha!!


You're not having pizza for lunch are you?


----------



## snickerd3

P-E said:


> You're not having pizza for lunch are you?


I was contemplating getting a slice of pizza from Sam's club before i started shopping...


----------



## snickerd3

but i can change it to the hotdog...


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## snickerd3

hi!!!


----------



## Dleg

6 inches of new snow on the ground, and ti's still coming down!  And it has warmed way up!  To -2!

Still dark though.


----------



## thekzieg

You can send some of that snow down my way!!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> You can send some of that snow down my way!!


can we wait til a weekday so the city shuts down and we dont have to go to work? i'd like to be able to go out and about this weekend. thanks


----------



## Dleg

It's certainly the busy season for my program. Just got a call from one of my guys, describing the "poopsicle" he is faced with thawing out over the weekend.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> It's certainly the busy season for my program. Just got a call from one of my guys, describing the "poopsicle" he is faced with thawing out over the weekend.


Doesn't sound like a fun weekend to me.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> Doesn't sound like a fun weekend to me.


Poor guy is going to stay and try to thaw it out, running hot water through PEX tubing for the 400 feet of 4" line that needs to be thawed.  I told him he could come back for the weekend and get a fresh start (he has already worked 2 days just to get their boilers working again), but he wants to stay and finish.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

Wow this thread is dead today.


----------



## Dleg

OK stopping now - time to go to a meeting.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> Poor guy is going to stay and try to thaw it out, running hot water through PEX tubing for the 400 feet of 4" line that needs to be thawed.  I told him he could come back for the weekend and get a fresh start (he has already worked 2 days just to get their boilers working again), but he wants to stay and finish.


I wonder if he likes Brazilian pron?


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## User1

all of the RFI's spam


----------



## Ble_PE

It's quiet.


----------



## Ble_PE

Too quiet.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everybody?


----------



## matt267 PE

sleeping.....


----------



## matt267 PE

sleeping.....


----------



## matt267 PE

We were up early this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Where is everybody?


working.... bleh


----------



## TME600

Ble_PE said:


> Where is everybody?


over at the ncees website hitting the refresh button


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's ready for the weekend?


----------



## matt267 PE

TME600 said:


> over at the ncees website hitting the refresh button


welcome. You're late to the game, but the top 10 posters will end the year as a PE. You've got a lot of spamming to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

*thejulie*

November 1


2935 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1650 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1559 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


1402 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


1261 posts




*P-E*
November 1


1009 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


972 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


397 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


333 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


326 posts


----------



## TME600

matt267 PE said:


> welcome. You're late to the game, but the top 10 posters will end the year as a PE. You've got a lot of spamming to do.


oh goody! I thought I had to do well in the exam i must have not read the instructions.


----------



## matt267 PE

TME600 said:


> oh goody! I thought I had to do well in the exam i must have not read the instructions.


No one reads the instructions. They're a waste of time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and @TME600, I see you like cats, @thekzieg PE is our resident crazy cat lady. @thejulie seems to be kinda crazy too. I think you'll fit in nicely around here.


----------



## TME600

matt267 PE said:


> Oh, and @TME600, I see you like cats, @thekzieg PE is our resident crazy cat lady. @thejulie seems to be kinda crazy too. I think you'll fit in nicely around here.


Cats and Dogs are cool, they don't have to take the PE and still have my respect.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a PE and I don't get no respect.


----------



## akwooly

^true dat


----------



## Ble_PE

What's respect?


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> Who's ready for the weekend?


&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Mexican food for lunch... Again...


----------



## Ble_PE

Still over an hour until lunchtime out here.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Still over an hour until lunchtime out here.


what's on the menu?


----------



## Ble_PE

Sandwich at my desk... Oh joy.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Oh, and @TME600, I see you like cats, @thekzieg PE is our resident crazy cat lady. @thejulie seems to be kinda crazy too. I think you'll fit in nicely around here.


im so abnormally normal it's not normal.

or something.


----------



## User1

i had a salad that i had put in a jar and forgot to refrigerate after i got to the office. whoops.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> i had a salad that i had put in a jar and forgot to refrigerate after i got to the office. whoops.


Like. a mason jar?


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> 7 minutes ago, thejulie said: i had a salad that i had put in a jar and forgot to refrigerate after i got to the office. whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> Like. a mason jar?
Click to expand...

Haha yes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It helps me distribute the dressing in the most efficient way. Shake the jar then pour it out. Also keeps the lettuce Crisp in the glass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TME600

thejulie said:


> It helps me distribute the dressing in the most efficient way. Shake the jar then pour it out. Also keeps the lettuce Crisp in the glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I thought you were making salad shakes....


----------



## User1

TME600 said:


> I thought you were making salad shakes....


loll gross. 

why wouldn't i just make fruit shakes!? much more tasty


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> It helps me distribute the dressing in the most efficient way. Shake the jar then pour it out. Also keeps the lettuce Crisp in the glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I dig it! haha


----------



## TME600

thejulie said:


> loll gross.
> 
> why wouldn't i just make fruit shakes!? much more tasty


Not as good for you...broccoli shake....mmmm


----------



## thejen

That sounds stupid @thejulie


----------



## User1

thejen said:


> That sounds stupid @thejulie


you're mean.


----------



## User1

TME600 said:


> Not as good for you...broccoli shake....mmmm


that sounds so disgusting ealskdjlfkj;lkamwfe


----------



## User1

guyssssssssssssssss welcome my friend from my time in NYC @thejen


----------



## thejen

it's more like when we were in guantanamo @thejulie


----------



## User1

are there rats in guantanamo tho


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## User1

im listening to disney today. 

tale as old as time

true as it can be

barely even friends

then somebody bends unexpectedly


----------



## thejen

then somebody bends unexpectedly lmfao @thejulie


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

FLIP FLIP FLIPADELPHIA


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

I miss NY, I lived in upstate though, not NYC. Never NYC


----------



## User1

thejen said:


> then somebody bends unexpectedly lmfao @thejulie


lol right? im like is that really the lyric??????????????????????????????


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> I miss NY, I lived in upstate though, not NYC. Never NYC


i lived the good life. put up in a 400+ night hotel 2 weeks - 2 months at a time for about 5 months total. met @thejen she drank wine with me. i got dollar slices. good times.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for quittin' time.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> i lived the good life. put up in a 400+ night hotel 2 weeks - 2 months at a time for about 5 months total. met @thejen she drank wine with me. i got dollar slices. good times.


The good life. Even if it was just the pizza and wine!!


----------



## User1

OMG


----------



## User1

@thejen also introduced me to soup dumplings


----------



## User1

not to be confused with dumpling soup


----------



## User1

the dumplings have soup INSIDE of them


----------



## User1

they are amazeballs


----------



## thejen

amazedumplings


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

i want some right now.


----------



## TME600

thejulie said:


> the dumplings have soup INSIDE of them


What?! that sounds like sorcery


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> i want some right now.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


>


hahahahahahahhaahha

well played


----------



## User1

TME600 said:


> What?! that sounds like sorcery


I KNOW. it's called xiao long bao i think.


----------



## User1

it's like a tiny explosion of happy juice inside your mouth


----------



## thejen

lol stop


----------



## User1




----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> it's like a tiny explosion of happy juice inside your mouth


Umm...


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Umm...


 but i stand by my statement


----------



## User1

who has fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> who has fun plans for the weekend??


Friend rented a bar out tonight for her bday and a Onesie Christmas party tomorrow night.


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> it's like a tiny explosion of happy juice inside your mouth


When I quote you on this can I refer to you as she? #thatswhatshesaid

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> Friend rented a bar out tonight for her bday and a Onesie Christmas party tomorrow night.


nice!!!!!!!! sounds comfy!


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> When I quote you on this can I refer to you as she? #thatswhatshesaid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


haha of course!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> nice!!!!!!!! sounds comfy!


So pumped. Frequenting the bathroom is difficult though after beer 7 or 8. How about you?


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby just shit. I'll leave this here until the wife comes home.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

By how about you I mean what plans do you have? Not the difficulty of using the bathroom.


----------



## Voomie

Doing a friendsgiving that I am making a turkey for.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Baby just shit. I'll leave this here until the wife comes home.


Nice symbolism using the TGI Fridays ad on top.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Voomie said:


> Doing a friendsgiving that I am making a turkey for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sick of Turkey yet?!


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> So pumped. Frequenting the bathroom is difficult though after beer 7 or 8. How about you?


true! maybe you need a front and back flap onesie 

I'm going to the ballet tonight, and brunch in the morning, and then I HAVE NOTHING TO DO AND NOONE TO ENTERTAIN!!! I might read and drink wine. I'm super pumped. haha. But other things will likely come up


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> By how about you I mean what plans do you have? Not the difficulty of using the bathroom.


hahahahaha i wish i had come up with that kind of response!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Baby just shit. I'll leave this here until the wife comes home.


lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Doing a friendsgiving that I am making a turkey for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i agree. friendsgiving post thanksgiving is a brave move!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> true! maybe you need a front and back flap onesie
> 
> I'm going to the ballet tonight, and brunch in the morning, and then I HAVE NOTHING TO DO AND NOONE TO ENTERTAIN!!! I might read and drink wine. I'm super pumped. haha. But other things will likely come up


Scissors and safety pins. Got it!  :thumbs:


----------



## User1

aint nothin an engineer can't fix


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> true! maybe you need a front and back flap onesie
> 
> I'm going to the ballet tonight, and brunch in the morning, and then I HAVE NOTHING TO DO AND NOONE TO ENTERTAIN!!! I might read and drink wine. I'm super pumped. haha. But other things will likely come up


Ballet, Brunch, Reading, Wine, So sophisticated haha Maybe an enjoyable polo match in the afternoon?


----------



## akwooly

TME600 said:


> Not as good for you...broccoli shake....mmmm


dafuq is wrong with you?


----------



## TME600

akwooly said:


> dafuq is wrong with you?


don't knock it till you try it....jk don't try it.


----------



## akwooly

the most I will do is a handful of spinach or kale in a smoothie.


----------



## cheezwiz789




----------



## User1

cheezwiz789 said:


>


CATS


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> Ballet, Brunch, Reading, Wine, So sophisticated haha Maybe an enjoyable polo match in the afternoon?


ha i know right? I have high hopes for my class level this weekend. 

It could very well be pizza for breakfast, trashy tv, and not moving from my couch.

ballet and wine are non negotiable though. unless instead of wine i have whiskey.


----------



## User1

@thekzieg PE it took me like 20 minutes to find wtf the load tables were on that website. SHEESH


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

thejulie said:


> ha i know right? I have high hopes for my class level this weekend.
> 
> It could very well be pizza for breakfast, trashy tv, and not moving from my couch.
> 
> ballet and wine are non negotiable though. unless instead of wine i have whiskey.


It is always a good idea to leave room for options haha


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## akwooly

dang i have to shovel snow when i get home.


----------



## akwooly

dang i have to shovel snow when i get home.


----------



## cheezwiz789

I wish it snowed more here...


----------



## cheezwiz789




----------



## Ble_PE

It's snowing in Hawaii. On top of Mauna Kea.


----------



## matt267 PE

You noobs have less than a week to finish this thread.


----------



## User1

whatcha tryna say matt?


----------



## Ble_PE

Pfft, doesn't matter to me when it finishes.


----------



## User1

that's what he said


----------



## User1

I MEAN...............


----------



## User1




----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> You noobs have less than a week to finish this thread.


But results won't be released til January....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> that's what he said


----------



## Dleg

Stuck in all day staff/motivational meeting.

uking:


----------



## Ble_PE

Did you high five everyone when you left?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Did you high five everyone when you left?


sometimes i just walk around the office and give high fives for funsies.


----------



## Voomie

Dleg said:


> Stuck in all day staff/motivational meeting.uking:


Be careful how you react because some mandatory fun might be next.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> sometimes i just walk around the office and give high fives for funsies.


What are these funsies you speak of?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> 7 minutes ago, thejulie said: sometimes i just walk around the office and give high fives for funsies.
> 
> 
> 
> What are these funsies you speak of?
Click to expand...

[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji320] [emoji90]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> @thekzieg PE it took me like 20 minutes to find wtf the load tables were on that website. SHEESH


Ugh. Yeah, that site is basically useless.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 2 hours ago, thejulie said: @thekzieg PE it took me like 20 minutes to find wtf the load tables were on that website. SHEESH
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. Yeah, that site is basically useless.
Click to expand...

I mean it's just for internal use to start figuring out howwe wanna develop our own tables but gross and everything is a link like wat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> 2 hours ago, thejulie said: @thekzieg PE it took me like 20 minutes to find wtf the load tables were on that website. SHEESH
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. Yeah, that site is basically useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean it's just for internal use to start figuring out howwe wanna develop our own tables but gross and everything is a link like watSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Totally. And every link is just taking you back to the page you were just on. Really garbage.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm hoping for some nice weather this weekend.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I'm hoping for some nice weather this weekend.


Me too! I wanna wine and read and watch the sun set over the Olympic mountains and city skyline from my roof. Which is outside.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

I'd like to hit the beach because it's been a while.


----------



## User1

Don't hit the sand too quick!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Rapid rides are good when you don't have much time, but sometimes it's nice to take it nice and slow.


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid ridings

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> Rapid riding
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Slow it down a little and enjoy yourself.


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rapid riding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Just now, thejulie said: Rapid riding Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Slow it down a little and enjoy yourself.
Click to expand...

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Fist deep in the turkey for tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

Heidi Ho


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

To 14k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

14k!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Baconator said:


> Heidi Ho


Hello bacon!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

14K... what do we need to get the results?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

We need 18k


----------



## dussbucs

Or NCEES will never release results


----------



## dussbucs

NJMikePE, Matt267PE, Sapper PE, et al. Been a long time.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope all is well. I was off the EB.com wagon for the past 2 years.


----------



## dussbucs

Bucs is back


----------



## dussbucs

For some spam


----------



## dussbucs

Anyone else having a low key Friday night?


----------



## dussbucs

I'm about to watch a movie with the wife.


----------



## dussbucs

Step Brothers


----------



## dussbucs

Shame on me for having not seen it all this time.


----------



## dussbucs

Though I've seen enough of the highlights.


----------



## dussbucs

Boats and Hoes!


----------



## dussbucs

Catalina Wine Mixer


----------



## dussbucs

Anyone catch the football game last night?


----------



## dussbucs

Vikings got hised


----------



## dussbucs

Hosed


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I was just getting to 14k because it was within reach

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But now I'm being a classy bitch and having cocktails, a nice dinner, and going to the ballet.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#bitchesbeclassy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

Haha


----------



## dussbucs

Nice!


----------



## dussbucs

I'm jealous thejulie


----------



## dussbucs

Now I need to go get a rocks glass and my bottle of tequila


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> #bitchesbeclassySent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk







super classy right here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

dussbucs said:


> Now I need to go get a rocks glass and my bottle of tequila


Do it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> #bitchesbeclassySent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super classy right here.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

#alloftheclass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

Voomie said:


> super classy right here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


#turkeyfisting


----------



## User1

What should I get? My friend is late ???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

That is hilarious dude!


----------



## User1

Ooooooooo yes. #turkeyfisting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

Braised lamb shank?


----------



## dussbucs

I dunno, it all looks goid


----------



## dussbucs

I dunno, it all looks good


----------



## dussbucs

Maybe order a shot of Sambuca while you wait for your friend?


----------



## dussbucs

Just cuz TGIF


----------



## dussbucs

Those Guiness pants are sweet too


----------



## dussbucs

Guinness


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> NJMikePE, Matt267PE, Sapper PE, et al. Been a long time.


Yo, how have you been?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I need bourbon and beer


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie time spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Bed time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> What should I get? My friend is late ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


diapers?


----------



## User1

dussbucs said:


> Maybe order a shot of Sambuca while you wait for your friend?


Only if flaming

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> 2 hours ago, thejulie said: What should I get? My friend is late ??? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> diapers?
Click to expand...

Ummmmm

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I already have a headache. Am I hungover?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

No...drink more.  Tequila cures headaches.


----------



## User1

I can't bring drinks in the theataaaah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom


What are you doing still awake?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom


What are you doing still awake?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

^

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Damn baby was hungry, again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Damn baby was hungry, again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning


----------



## Voomie

Morning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Waking up to do laundry spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

matt267 PE said:


> Yo, how have you been?


Good. Glad to see all you crazy effers still on here.


----------



## Voomie

dussbucs said:


> 11 hours ago, matt267 PE said: Yo, how have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Glad to see all you crazy effers still on here.
Click to expand...

Just until results are released so probably mid January.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

Making-breakfast-for-the family-while-my-husband-ignores-the-toddler, who-in-turn, is-yelling-at-me-to-hurry-up spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

Burned-the-french-toast spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

French-toast-is-still-edible spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

Sprinkling-french-toast-with-powder-sugar-to-hide-the-burnt-part spam


----------



## dussbucs

Voomie said:


> Just until results are released so probably mid January.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha, results will be out sooner than that. I took a 2 year hiatus from the SE Lateral exam. Hope I passed it this time. But that's no excuse for me going dormant!


----------



## PlayWithFire

Still-looks-instagram-worthy spam


----------



## dussbucs

PlayWithFire said:


> Burned-the-french-toast spam


My wife burned grilled cheese the other day and started crying.


----------



## PlayWithFire

European-butter-melting-into-real-maple-syrup spam


----------



## User1

I still have a headache. Going back to sleep.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

But she's pregnant, so understandable.


----------



## dussbucs

thejulie said:


> I still have a headache. Going back to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Drink a morning beer?


----------



## User1

dussbucs said:


> 12 minutes ago, Voomie said: Just until results are released so probably mid January. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, results will be out sooner than that. I took a 2 year hiatus from the SE Lateral exam. Hope I passed it this time. But that's no excuse for me going dormant!
Click to expand...

In my dream last night, I suddenly remembered that I was signed up to take vertical on Tuesday and lateral next Saturday. Even tho I don't have my PE pass. Talk about stress and anxiety.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

dussbucs said:


> My wife burned grilled cheese the other day and started crying.


I feel that to my bones. Then again I only cried three times when pregnant, I cry all the time now though. WTAF hormones


----------



## User1

dussbucs said:


> Just now, thejulie said: I still have a headache. Going back to sleep. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a morning beer?
Click to expand...

Not yet. It's only 624. Sleep first. Mimosa later.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

thejulie said:


> In my dream last night, I suddenly remembered that I was signed up to take vertical on Tuesday and lateral next Saturday. Even tho I don't have my PE pass. Talk about stress and anxiety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


WOW, that is crazy


----------



## PlayWithFire

envirotex said:


> No...drink more.  Tequila cures headaches.


Noooo tequila leads to babies or scandalous Facebook pictures


----------



## dussbucs

PlayWithFire said:


> Noooo tequila leads to babies or scandalous Facebook pictures


Haha


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> 9 hours ago, envirotex said: No...drink more.  Tequila cures headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo tequila leads to babies or scandalous Facebook pictures
Click to expand...

Ya. My dad always said. The funny thing about tequila is: you always know exactly what you're doing; you just can't do shit about it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

thejulie said:


> Not yet. It's only 624. Sleep first. Mimosa later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Brunch is the best


----------



## PlayWithFire

thejulie said:


> Ya. My dad always said. The funny thing about tequila is: you always know exactly what you're doing; you just can't do shit about it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Your father sounds like a very wise man


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
Click to expand...

That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

What is this light out before I'm out of bed?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I just like the tax benefits


----------



## Tiffer1TX

NJmike PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just like the tax benefits
Click to expand...

Yes, that is nice.[emoji4]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

"Joy?" Is that what this is?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Joy?" Is that what this is?
Click to expand...

Of course it is. If it's not a joy yet, Just wait!![emoji7]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Joy?" Is that what this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. If it's not a joy yet, Just wait!![emoji7] Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have a 9y/o girl in addition to the 3.5 month old girl. So I somewhat know what to expect from the baby. It's the 9y/o that makes me f'n crazy.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Yes, I am reading a wonderful book that helps me tremendously in business as well as at home... BTW, I have 5 children.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Joy?" Is that what this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. If it's not a joy yet, Just wait!![emoji7] Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 9y/o girl in addition to the 3.5 month old girl. So I somewhat know what to expect from the baby. It's the 9y/o that makes me f'n crazy.
Click to expand...








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Joy?" Is that what this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. If it's not a joy yet, Just wait!![emoji7] Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 9y/o girl in addition to the 3.5 month old girl. So I somewhat know what to expect from the baby. It's the 9y/o that makes me f'n crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you are interested I suggest the paper version, because you will write in it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Yes, I am reading a wonderful book that helps me tremendously in business as well as at home... BTW, I have 5 children.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


5!? You are f'n crazy. 3 is more than enough here. I told Mrs NJ that if I ever came home from work and she told me that she was pg again, I'm going to mx.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

NJmike PE said:


> Yes, I am reading a wonderful book that helps me tremendously in business as well as at home... BTW, I have 5 children.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 5!? You are f'n crazy. 3 is more than enough here. I told Mrs NJ that if I ever came home from work and she told me that she was pg again, I'm going to mx.
Click to expand...

Yes, we had 3 and then.... Bam Twinadoes!!! They twins are almost 4 now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

NJmike PE said:


> Yes, I am reading a wonderful book that helps me tremendously in business as well as at home... BTW, I have 5 children.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 5!? You are f'n crazy. 3 is more than enough here. I told Mrs NJ that if I ever came home from work and she told me that she was pg again, I'm going to mx.
Click to expand...

Yes, we had 3 and then.... Bam Twinadoes!!! They twins are almost 4 now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I dated a guy that had 1, then twins, then tried for one more and got twins again!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I was double careful with that one if ya knowwhatimeannnn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> I dated a guy that had 1, then twins, then tried for one more and got twins again! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We tried for ONE more as well, but we got a bonus baby [emoji2]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope. Not me. The only reason why I haven't closed up my shop is that my health insurance SUCKS and it would cost almost 3k. Thanks a lot Obama


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Joy?" Is that what this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. If it's not a joy yet, Just wait!![emoji7] Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 9y/o girl in addition to the 3.5 month old girl. So I somewhat know what to expect from the baby. It's the 9y/o that makes me f'n crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are interested I suggest the paper version, because you will write in it.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, that books been in my list for a while now.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing still awake?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn baby was hungry, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The joys of being a parent. I love it!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Joy?" Is that what this is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. If it's not a joy yet, Just wait!![emoji7] Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 9y/o girl in addition to the 3.5 month old girl. So I somewhat know what to expect from the baby. It's the 9y/o that makes me f'n crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are interested I suggest the paper version, because you will write in it.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, that books been in my list for a while now.
Click to expand...

Yes, it works for more than just children.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ugh I'm feeling very not positive about the results guys.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> Ugh I'm feeling very not positive about the results guys. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Why is that? How many did you feel good about leaving the exam?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane

Rolltide spam


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> Ugh I'm feeling very not positive about the results guys. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? How many did you feel good about leaving the exam?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't even remember. Maybe 50%?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Paying ridiculous rent spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> Ugh I'm feeling very not positive about the results guys. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? How many did you feel good about leaving the exam?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even remember. Maybe 50%?Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I was fairly confident about 52, not sure that will be enough. I am pretty on edge myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> Ugh I'm feeling very not positive about the results guys. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? How many did you feel good about leaving the exam?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even remember. Maybe 50%?Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was fairly confident about 52, not sure that will be enough. I am pretty on edge myself.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmmm wort......


----------



## cheezwiz789

number 2 gone wrong in a pot?


----------



## Voomie

Turkey turned out amazing spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Holiday music

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I swear my neighbors upstairs fall into every step and throw everything onto the floor before they use it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Mmmmmmm wort......


Beer being born.


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Beer

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Bed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

cheezwiz789 said:


> number 2 gone wrong in a pot?


No, no, that's pre-beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

cheezwiz789 said:


> number 2 gone wrong in a pot?


No, no, that's pre-beer.


----------



## RickJames

hungry...whos cooking


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## PlayWithFire

Tiffer1TX said:


> We tried for ONE more as well, but we got a bonus baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yeah, this is why I'm in the one-and-done camp. I'm deathly afraid I'll have twins next time...


----------



## PlayWithFire

RickJames said:


> hungry...whos cooking


Me. Eggs, dry multi-grain toast, apple, and a slice of Canadian bacon. I ate too much crap-food last night.

I also feel hungover and I didn't have even a sip of alcohol


----------



## Voomie

PlayWithFire said:


> 1 hour ago, RickJames said: hungry...whos cooking
> 
> 
> 
> Me. Eggs, dry multi-grain toast, apple, and a slice of Canadian bacon. I ate too much crap-food last night.I also feel hungover and I didn't have even a sip of alcohol
Click to expand...

Same here. My head is pounding.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

Did waffles much better now.   Mexican sausage was ok.


----------



## RickJames

Winter is coming!


----------



## Road Guy

Winter is here!


----------



## geomane

70 degrees,100% humidity, and raining here in Mobile, AL. Typical 'winter' weather smh.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Jmcc06 said:


> 70 degrees,100% humidity, and raining here in Mobile, AL. Typical 'winter' weather smh.


On behalf of everyone north of the mason-dizon line, [email protected]#$ you.


----------



## geomane

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> On behalf of everyone north of the mason-dizon line, [email protected]#$ you.


You can take the humidity! I wish we had colder weather during the winter. It has snowed about 2-3 times my whole life.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday night spam


----------



## Road Guy

Sometimes I'd take a little humidity ...had a kids scout trip to the mtns this weekend. Was -2 in the am and maybe 2%humidity, which cracks the shit out of your fingers if you so much as look at them....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Sometimes I'd take a little humidity ...had a kids scout trip to the mtns this weekend. Was -2 in the am and maybe 2%humidity, which cracks the shit out of your fingers if you so much as look at them....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frazil

Whoa, 300 pages added


----------



## frazil

No snow here though


----------



## Voomie

Going to bed spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Another week begins Spam!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I want a massage.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> I want a massage. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'm with you Sister!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> I want a massage. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We have dozens of "Licensed" guys that do massages around here.


----------



## RickJames

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We have dozens of "Licensed" guys that do massages around here.


Ive seen this video....only couple dozen times tho.

Cue the music!


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> I want a massage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No results this week spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

But they said I passed


----------



## User1

It's 38 degrees out. I closed one of my windows

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

No results today spam!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane

Taking a dump spam


----------



## User1

Thankful for bus heat spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I feel so tired when it's always dark out

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Jmcc06 said:


> Taking a dump spam


Hope everything comes out ok

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane

Still taking a dump spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

Too many meetings this week to be productive spam


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> Thankful for *not having to ride the *bus heat spam
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

PlayWithFire said:


> Too many meetings this week to be productive spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

NJmike PE said:


>


I wish I were a noob... I've been here for 7.5 years... I just get to take on everyone else's meetings and work this week and I'm wondering why to bother with writing docs with 30 mins max between meetings


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> 38 minutes ago, thejulie said: Thankful for *not having to ride the *bus heat spam Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt. :thumbs:
Click to expand...

Yeahhh but id rather hop the bus than drive. And when it's not raining I walk.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

I'm hoping things get posted by 23:59EST on Wednesday so I can update my application for a job that closes then


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> I'm hoping things get posted by 23:59EST on Wednesday so I can update my application for a job that closes then


Fingers crossed for ya!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Let it snow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Let it snow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Let it snow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

thejulie said:


> Fingers crossed for ya!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm not even sure if I'd technically be allowed to take the position. I work as a contractor in that branch, but it's also in my husband's division.

#foundmyhoneywhereImakemymoney


----------



## PlayWithFire

thejulie said:


> Let it snow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


NOPE.


----------



## RickJames

PlayWithFire said:


> I'm hoping things get posted by 23:59EST on Wednesday so I can update my application for a job that closes then


Ill take things that will never happen Alex.



>


----------



## knight1fox3

Apple filed a patent on a paper bag. LOL

https://www.rt.com/usa/360055-apple-paper-bag-patent/


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> 4 minutes ago, thejulie said: Fingers crossed for ya! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm not even sure if I'd technically be allowed to take the position. I work as a contractor in that branch, but it's also in my husband's division.#foundmyhoneywhereImakemymoney
Click to expand...

Haha cute!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> Let it snow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Double nope, 4x4 not ready yet....waiting on rims.


----------



## PlayWithFire

thejulie said:


> Haha cute!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Eh. Despite working in the same division and the same building, I think I see him at work like maybe 3x a year

Frankly, that's pretty much only if I ask him to bring me food because I'm too lazy and I know he doesn't get in until almost my lunch time. Programmers have it so easy


----------



## akwooly

Jmcc06 said:


> Still taking a dump spam


eat more fiber.


----------



## User1

https://vimeo.com/194366866

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

RickJames said:


> Double nope, 4x4 not ready yet....waiting on rims.


ooo what kind?


----------



## RickJames

akwooly said:


> ooo what kind?


slow build 4 door tracker lsi,  suspension upgrade 75% , julie sent rain and delayed build.

tires 30" all ter, bumpers and hitch plus tan truckbed paint, wench, TURbo, and more


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> https://vimeo.com/194366866Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


What is that strange stuff falling from the sky?.. Is that the snow stuff that I have heard of? ?Don't see much if that down here in Austin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We actually don't see much of it in Seattle either. Just far up on the mountains. I get excited when we see it in the city. It's the one thing I miss from the Midwest

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

i saw some snow yesterday, which turned to rain before hitting the ground...I'm good.


----------



## PlayWithFire

We had 8" on the ground at home a few weeks ago :/


----------



## akwooly

RickJames said:


> slow build 4 door tracker lsi,  suspension upgrade 75% , julie sent rain and delayed build.
> 
> tires 30" all ter, bumpers and hitch plus tan truckbed paint, wench, TURbo, and more


cool! i had a cj5 project once upon a time.  i just put a 327 in it but then ran out of money and time(kids...) it sat and i sold it.  when my kids get older i want to start another project.


----------



## Voomie

Building calculations tables because I am lazy spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wait I sent rain?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Voomie said:


> Building calculations tables because I am lazy spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


efficiency


----------



## LifeSucks

thejulie said:


> Wait I sent rain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yep, raining here in Houston


----------



## LifeSucks

Lunch and Learn today! Free Food!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> cool! i had a cj5 project once upon a time.  i just put a 327 in it but then ran out of money and time(kids...) it sat and i sold it.  when my kids get older i want to start another project.


----------



## User1

that was supposed to quote both of the motor things word posts.


----------



## User1

LifeSucks said:


> Yep, raining here in Houston


sorry, sounds like a D move.


----------



## User1

(on my part)


----------



## LifeSucks

thejulie said:


> sorry, sounds like a D move.


It's actually ok, finally cooled it down below 70 here.


----------



## User1

LifeSucks said:


> Lunch and Learn today! Free Food!


me too! except about our insurance  which is high deductible  which means expensive  and then theyll ask for donations for united way and ill probably oblige


----------



## User1

LifeSucks said:


> It's actually ok, finally cooled it down below 70 here.


good! you're welcome then!


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie said:


> me too! except about our insurance  which is high deductible  which means expensive  and then theyll ask for donations for united way and ill probably oblige


easy response, sorry not today.  I've already chosen my charities for the year.


----------



## RickJames

akwooly said:


> cool! i had a cj5 project once upon a time.  i just put a 327 in it but then ran out of money and time(kids...) it sat and i sold it.  when my kids get older i want to start another project.


yep, i had to wait some for $$ but all good now, if only i could buy time


----------



## Voomie

akwooly said:


> 1 minute ago, Voomie said: Building calculations tables because I am lazy spam. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> efficiency
Click to expand...

That's what I tell the boss. I need to project the image of a hard working employee. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> that was supposed to quote both of the motor things word posts.


Its ok, big enough tool to get the ref


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## PlayWithFire

G'aftanoon


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Are the results out yet?


totally


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> Are the results out yet?


Yup. No one posted about it yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

hiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Voomie said:


> Are the results out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. No one posted about it yet.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bring out the results!! I am tired of this limbo!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

No you get to wait another 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Voomie said:


> No you get to wait another 2 weeks.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No, Please for the love of all things sacred... NO!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Then start spamming! The NCEES gods demand it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Yup. No one posted about it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess everyone failed then.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> 5 minutes ago, Voomie said: Yup. No one posted about it yet. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone failed then.
Click to expand...

That would be easier take, actually.... or we all passed and the NCEES is perplexed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I got my state's results!  I PASSSSSEEDDDDD!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiii


HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIdid you see the snow?


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIdid you see the snow?


Did I take a bunch of pictures and videos of it cause it's the best thing ever??? You bet I did.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Did I take a bunch of pictures and videos of it cause it's the best thing ever??? You bet I did.


hi5!


----------



## Dleg

You need more snow? I can send some down.


----------



## akwooly

we can also send down the -30 temp


----------



## RickJames

No snow!

give me til xmas...promise ill be ready for donuts then


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Dleg said:


> I got my state's results!  I PASSSSSEEDDDDD!


Passed what?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Monday's suck.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Monday's suck.


yes they do


----------



## Dleg

Tiffer1TX said:


> Passed what?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


The Environmental PE exam!!!!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Dleg said:


> 28 minutes ago, Tiffer1TX said: Passed what? Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The Environmental PE exam!!!!!
Click to expand...

Really!! What year?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Tiffer1TX said:


> Really!! What year?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


The year that I passed the PE exam!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Weather was crappy this weekend.


----------



## Dleg

Indeed.  Sunny and clear here, but 35 below yesterday.  Only 26 below now, but the sun's not up yet.


----------



## User1

Dleg said:


> The year that I passed the PE exam!!!


1924?


----------



## Dleg

Close.


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie said:


> 1924?


One set of grandparents weren't even born yet...


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

daily post count for top ten:







*thejulie*

November 1


3279 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1657 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1563 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


1425 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


1268 posts




*P-E*
November 1


1011 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


990 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


400 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


343 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


327 posts


----------



## Dleg

I still remember the Great Depression.

I saw a Ken Burns documentary about it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Big week out here. The 75th anniversary of Pearl Harbor is on Wednesday.


----------



## snickerd3

yeah I bet the crowds will be CRAZY!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Ble_PE said:


> Big week out here. The 75th anniversary of Pearl Harbor is on Wednesday.


Is Obama coming down to apologize to the Japanese for the few shots we fired back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Is Obama coming down to apologize to the Japanese for the few shots we fired back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!!!


----------



## PlayWithFire

Is it beer o'clock yet?


----------



## RickJames

PlayWithFire said:


> Is it beer o'clock yet?


Damn skippy!


----------



## snickerd3

wishful thinking


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Getting close!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Time to brave the -26 and walk across the parking lot to get lunch.


----------



## snickerd3

^crazy person


----------



## Dleg

Let me tell you, it was freaking cold.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Is Obama coming down to apologize to the Japanese for the few shots we fired back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last I heard, he wasn't going to be coming at all.


----------



## geomane

spam


----------



## geomane

spam


----------



## geomane

spam and eggs


----------



## geomane

spam and spam


----------



## geomane

I want my results spam


----------



## geomane

I want my results spam


----------



## geomane

I want my results spam


----------



## geomane

screw work spam


----------



## geomane

screw work spam


----------



## geomane

screw work spam


----------



## geomane

screw work spam


----------



## geomane

screw work spam


----------



## geomane

spammy mcspamminson spam


----------



## geomane

my bum is on the spam


----------



## geomane

spam + spam = 2spam


----------



## geomane

spam x spam = more spam than spam + spam


----------



## geomane

If you only had one spam left....


----------



## geomane

I just spammed my pants


----------



## geomane

I am officially losing my f#$&amp;*@g mind spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime spam.


----------



## PlayWithFire

Just got yelled it by the customer about expectations of their delivery spam


----------



## User1

tapatalk asked me where i was


----------



## User1

wanted me to turn on location


----------



## User1




----------



## geomane

Tell Tapatalk to shut-up and spam


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## geomane

Anthony Weewee spam


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## Dleg

Chili with onions now burbling in my gut spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jmcc06 said:


> Tell Tapatalk to shut-up and spam


Hell yeah


----------



## Dleg

I suppose I should get back to drafting with Word.


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw you tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna go burn some shit now


----------



## Tiffer1TX

PlayWithFire said:


> Just got yelled it by the customer about expectations of their delivery spam


Don't they know we are busy here? Geez!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

SpaM?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Tiffer1TX said:


> Just got yelled it by the customer about expectations of their delivery spam
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they know we are busy here? Geez!!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Everybody wants the projects done before the holiday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Tiffer1TX said:


> Just got yelled it by the customer about expectations of their delivery spam
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they know we are busy here? Geez!!!Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody wants the projects done before the holidaySent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lucky! My want them a week before they asked for them because contractors wait to the last minute on everything.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 minutes ago, Road Guy said: Is Obama coming down to apologize to the Japanese for the few shots we fired back? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
Click to expand...




Road Guy said:


> Big week out here. The 75th anniversary of Pearl Harbor is on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Obama coming down to apologize to the Japanese for the few shots we fired back?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Almost lunchtime spam.


Time to go home for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

lab work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm gonna go burn some shit now


All I heard was LOSAP credit


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Had to go to the Dr. to get an antibiotic. Got bit by a brown recluse a week ago and it wasn't getting better. Nasty rash!


----------



## knight1fox3

ngmakhlo said:


> Had to go to the Dr. to get an antibiotic. Got bit by a brown recluse a week ago and it wasn't getting better. Nasty rash!


Are you F serious?!?! :blink:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Are you F serious?!?! :blink:


^^


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Are you F serious?!?! :blink:


Sure am! Noticed a few bites on both of my forearms a week or so ago and being who I am I picked at them which cause the venom to spread so over the past week I have been watching this nasty rash work its way up both of my arms in a line form and became pretty concerned so I saw the doc today who confirmed it was an infected spider bite (most likely brown recluse) and prescribed me an antibiotic and said I should be good to go. Let's hope! :thumbs:


----------



## geomane

I wouldn't necessarily call it a rash. I believe a brown recluse bite will rot your skin if you don't get treatment...


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Jmcc06 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it a rash. I believe a brown recluse bite will rot your skin if you don't get treatment...


It sure will. People's bodies, just like anything else, handle venoms and infections differently. Knock on wood but it seems like my skin will remain intact.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> All I heard was LOSAP credit


I'll have to make it a good then.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for this day to be over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jmcc06 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it a rash. I believe a brown recluse bite will rot your skin if you don't get treatment...






ngmakhlo said:


> It sure will. People's bodies, just like anything else, handle venoms and infections differently. Knock on wood but it seems like my skin will remain intact.


Looks like I found a good place  for that fire.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sucks that the results won't be out for another 2 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sucks that the results won't be out for another 2 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sucks that the results won't be out for another 2 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sucks that the results won't be out for another 2 weeks. 

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## geomane

ngmakhlo said:


> It sure will. People's bodies, just like anything else, handle venoms and infections differently. Knock on wood but it seems like my skin will remain intact.


When I was a kid, I used to be obsessed with catching black widows and brown recluse spiders lol. Found many black widows, but never a brown recluse.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## User1




----------



## matt267 PE

My cat likes to catch spiders


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Jmcc06 said:


> When I was a kid, I used to be obsessed with catching black widows and brown recluse spiders lol. Found many black widows, but never a brown recluse.


I see a lot of black widows on my project sites but I don't believe I have seen a brown recluse, it's almost as if they are reclusive...(dad joke). Did see a massive wolf spider carrying its babies on it's back, tried dropping a rock on it, just frightened it and the babies scattered. EVERYWHERE. True nightmare material.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam.


----------



## User1

ngmakhlo said:


> I see a lot of black widows on my project sites but I don't believe I have seen a brown recluse, it's almost as if they are reclusive...(dad joke). Did see a massive wolf spider carrying its babies on it's back, tried dropping a rock on it, just frightened it and the babies scattered. EVERYWHERE. True nightmare material.


nope.


----------



## cheezwiz789




----------



## knight1fox3

ngmakhlo said:


> Sure am! Noticed a few bites on both of my forearms a week or so ago and being who I am I picked at them which cause the venom to spread so over the past week I have been watching this nasty rash work its way up both of my arms in a line form and became pretty concerned so I saw the doc today who confirmed it was an infected spider bite (most likely brown recluse) and prescribed me an antibiotic and said I should be good to go. Let's hope! :thumbs:


Wow man, glad you got a doctor to look at it. I've seen some pretty nasty pictures of recluse bites and it's nothing to mess around with!


----------



## knight1fox3

@Road Guy is NOT going to like this spam page!!!!


----------



## User1

y not


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow man, glad you got a doctor to look at it. I've seen some pretty nasty pictures of recluse bites and it's nothing to mess around with!


Thank you, I did not really understand the severity of the situation until I started researching after I went to the doctors! usually I do the research before but that always cause me to freak out so I figured i'd wait! Glad I went when I did!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I was hoping the results would be out this week.... why do I even care. The deal is done, can't go back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> I was hoping the results would be out this week.... why do I even care. The deal is done, can't go back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I keep trying to tell myself that but it does not help my nerves at all haha!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

ngmakhlo said:


> 1 minute ago, Tiffer1TX said: I was hoping the results would be out this week.... why do I even care. The deal is done, can't go back. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to tell myself that but it does not help my nerves at all haha!
Click to expand...

It is such a waste of energy. Pretty much kills the relaxation that we should be having.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> It is such a waste of energy. Pretty much kills the relaxation that we should be having.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


When you put so much effort into something all you can do is try and think positively that all your time and hard work will pay off! I think my body couldn't keep stressing out anymore, over the last few days I have been much more relaxed than I have been over the past month, not sure why.


----------



## Ble_PE

I think I need more cowbell.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Ble_PE said:


> Where is everyone?


Right here[emoji4]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## User1

over there.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Austin, Texas!!!


----------



## RickJames

Cold , foggy rainy bleh


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> Austin, Texas!!!


love this!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Austin, Texas!!!


They misspelled BEER.


----------



## P-E

wonder if marshmallows would go with stout


----------



## User1

Just when it gets cool enough to walk to work and not die of heat stroke, it's cold enough that the moisture freezes on the pavement and instead I will slip and fall to my death.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#rude

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: spam time


----------



## Tiffer1TX

He P-E nice to see you spamming so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when it's hog calling time in nebraska


----------



## P-E

when its sheep shearing time in Nebraska


----------



## P-E

when its sheep shearing time in Nebraska


----------



## P-E

when its sheep shearing time in Nebraska


----------



## P-E

when its sheep shearing time in Nebraska


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: when its sheep shearing time in Nebraska


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

okay enough of that


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: okay enough of that


----------



## User1

Came home to an open fridge door

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Not cool

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Get it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But really

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> Came home to an open fridge door
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


it is a sign you need a beer


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Food spoiled so I prob failed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Just now, thejulie said: Came home to an open fridge door Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> it is a sign you need a beer
Click to expand...

But none of it is cold!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> But none of it is cold!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


good beers shouldn't be ice cold.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> 10 minutes ago, thejulie said: But none of it is cold! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> good beers shouldn't be ice cold.
Click to expand...

I highly doubt I would ever drink anything that someone who actually likes beer would consider "good beer" lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> I highly doubt I would ever drink anything that someone who actually likes beer would consider "good beer" lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


i like that beer too


----------



## SE_FL

Beer


----------



## SE_FL

Beer


----------



## SE_FL

Beer


----------



## SE_FL

Monks drink warm beer


----------



## SE_FL

Monks drink warm beer


----------



## SE_FL

Monks drink warm beer


----------



## SE_FL

Monks drink warm beer


----------



## SE_FL

Monks drink warm beer


----------



## akwooly

IPAs suck


----------



## P-E

i used to think that.

although sometimes i would rather brown ale, porter or stout


----------



## P-E

lagers are easier to chug


----------



## P-E

I can't do sours though


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> IPAs suck


Mr. Tex doesn't like them either.  I think some are OK.


----------



## P-E

there's a lot that are real bad


----------



## envirotex

Yeah.  Too many hipsters making bad beer these days.


----------



## P-E

worst beer I ever had was meister brau

tasted like a rusty metal can


----------



## envirotex

Like this

:beerchug:

and then like this.

uke:


----------



## User1

Sours give me heartburn

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I don't like bitter or hoppy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Therefore I'm left with hefes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

First duce of the morning spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Good morning!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Could today be the day?!!?!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Nope.   This thread isn't finished.


----------



## LifeSucks

P-E said:


> Nope.   This thread isn't finished.


What is it going to take?!?


----------



## User1

18k

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

We're only at 14.6

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Tiffer1TX said:


> Could today be the day?!!?!?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


It's not January, so no.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## RickJames

A long time ago in a galaxy far away you did


----------



## NJmike PE

you peeps better spam the hell outta this thread if you want your results


----------



## snickerd3

i don't care when the results come out...the longer the better in my book


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> i don't care when the results come out...the longer the better in my book


works me. I already got my results. In fact,  maybe I'll start deleting posts from here so the thread never closes out


----------



## User1

Today the heat is too hot on the bus

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

34 out and I'm in a t-shirt

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I know I know it's not 34 below so I'm still weak

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

I wish they would turn the heat on in the office.


----------



## P-E

snickerd3 said:


> I wish they would turn the heat on in the office.


It is already hell here.   Fire and brimstone, wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## RickJames

yep, they are having difficulty adding up all my correct answers


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Today the heat is too hot on the bus
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


My bus driver doesn't really believe in heat. I'm frozen still. Been riding for half an hour.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> My bus driver doesn't really believe in heat. I'm frozen still. Been riding for half an hour.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> 10 minutes ago, snickerd3 said: I wish they would turn the heat on in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> It is already hell here.   Fire and brimstone, wailing and gnashing of teeth.
Click to expand...

I have a little desk fan bc I'm always hot

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

my fan cranks as well


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 28 minutes ago, thejulie said: Today the heat is too hot on the bus Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My bus driver doesn't really believe in heat. I'm frozen still. Been riding for half an hour.
Click to expand...

Tbh I'd rather be frozen than melting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

It's a super pretty morning here!


----------



## thekzieg

Even the HVAC units out my window are glowing a little brighter.


----------



## knight1fox3

ngmakhlo said:


> Thank you, I did not really understand the severity of the situation until I started researching after I went to the doctors! usually I do the research before but that always cause me to freak out so I figured i'd wait! Glad I went when I did!


Seriously though, how did it even happen given their reclusiveness?


----------



## User1

go to santatracker.google.com


----------



## knight1fox3

Search lemon party on google images...


----------



## RickJames

santa is looking for xbox 1 ,iphone something and backpacker stuff for the tree hugger


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha!


----------



## thekzieg

Definitely thought it was Saturday when I woke up.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Search lemon party on google images...


this is not my first day on the internet.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Search lemon party on google images...


What's so funny about lemons having a party?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Time to get some work done?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Tiffer1TX said:


> Time to get some work done?Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


That will actually delay results. Bring forth the spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work day spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

my eyes be dry


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

RickJames said:


> bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## RickJames

bah,,,,tis not working!


----------



## NJmike PE

daily top ten







*thejulie*

November 1


3316 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1665 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


1567 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


1467 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


1292 posts




*P-E*
November 1


1139 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


1000 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


401 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


345 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


327 posts


----------



## NJmike PE

let's go peeps, get this to 15k


----------



## RickJames

Only like 400 more


----------



## TME600

NJmike PE said:


> daily top ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thejulie*
> 
> November 1
> 
> 
> 3316 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NJmike PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 1665 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thekzieg PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 1567 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ble_PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 1467 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dleg*
> November 7
> 
> 
> 1292 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P-E*
> November 1
> 
> 
> 1139 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *matt267 PE*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 1000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LifeSucks*
> November 5
> 
> 
> 401 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *akwooly*
> October 31
> 
> 
> 345 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haritha*
> November 20
> 
> 
> 327 posts


can we have a list of least posts (min 1), I would be top 5


----------



## NJmike PE

TME600 said:


> can we have a list of least posts (min 1), I would be top 5


sure, tabulate it


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's ready?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's ready?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's ready?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's ready?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's ready?


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## RickJames

Reading requirements for Laying Pipe...useful stuff in here


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

to get to


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Who's ready?


For what, lunch? That is over already...


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

15k!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## TME600

i haven't trained for a spam-athon, I'm way off pace


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## TME600

go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## TME600

go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## TME600

go!


----------



## RickJames

ie ends shall be inspected for signs of damage prior to install....always good to do


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## RickJames

Pipe shall not be skidded against other pipe....yeah totally against that


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## TME600

bummer


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

bummer


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

wheels are coming off


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## RickJames

250


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

weey!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

weey!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

weey!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

weey!


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck!


----------



## TME600

weey!


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## TME600

Ble_PE said:


> Y'all suck!


false...i don't really...


----------



## RickJames

need 4


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## RickJames

3


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## RickJames

2


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## RickJames

1.5


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## RickJames

boom


----------



## TME600

1


----------



## TME600

i don't know what we are counting but i can count i have a calculator


----------



## RickJames

made 100


----------



## RickJames

expected more tbh


----------



## TME600

milestones here


----------



## RickJames

refreshed ncees for 50th time today


----------



## TME600

This P.E. stuff makes everyone a little looney


----------



## RickJames

pending


----------



## TME600

this spamming is making someone mucho dinero or however you say it


----------



## TME600

i fink


----------



## RickJames

you get kickback...no worries


----------



## TME600

sweet


----------



## RickJames

rickJs lil btch made 93 on college history final


----------



## RickJames

stocks killing today


----------



## TME600

RickJames said:


> rickJs lil btch made 93 on college history final


which question was wrong. all the answers should be known, it's history ...it happened already


----------



## RickJames

TME600 said:


> which question was wrong. all the answers should be known, it's history ...it happened already


yeah, enviromental major so baby steps


----------



## snickerd3

disappointed...campbell chunky chili with beans was more soupy than chunky chili.  2/3 of the container was liquid.


----------



## akwooly

^that's enough to make me angry!


----------



## TNSparky

What's for lunch??? I know!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## RickJames

pending


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, gotta get back to work.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Well, gotta get back to work.


Back to work would insinuate that you actually started working...


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Back to work would insinuate that you actually started working...


Well, I am _at_ work...


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this thing is moving slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## snickerd3

i known hawaiian time is a little slow but shouldn't you be working?


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

POST 10,000!!!!!!








arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :th_rockon: :40oz:


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> Reading requirements for Laying Pipe...useful stuff in here


laying pipe you say?


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply, having, a wonderful Christmas time.


----------



## User1

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## akwooly

what did i miss?


----------



## thekzieg

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## snickerd3

well past lunch almost break time


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Woohooo!! Awesome Day so far?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Man, this thing is moving slow.


That's what she said..


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> what did i miss?


Some very productive spamming from me coinciding with some very unproductive work.


----------



## akwooly

one piece of laughing cow cheese is not going to be enough to make it to lunch.


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> one piece of laughing cow cheese is not going to be enough to make it to lunch.


never usually does


----------



## RickJames

Ok, 15k hit...wheres my report??


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> laying pipe you say?


yes ma'am, certifications in 5 states as an pipe laying expert


----------



## PlayWithFire

RickJames said:


> yes ma'am, certifications in 5 states as an pipe laying expert


Ow Ow!


----------



## LifeSucks

so tired today


----------



## LifeSucks

waiting for the results is impacting my sleep


----------



## snickerd3

me too


----------



## LifeSucks

and my productivity at work sucks


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> yes ma'am, certifications in 5 states as an pipe laying expert


srs bsns.


----------



## User1

IM LEAVING WORK SOON


----------



## User1

TO GO TO A MINI MUSIC FESTIVAL THING CONCERT BREWHAHA


----------



## User1

ON A TUESDAY AFTERNOON LOLLLLLL


----------



## User1

got all my CA stuff stomped out and now i can focus on the TUUUUUUUUUUUUUNES


----------



## Ble_PE

Why are you yelling??!


----------



## TME600

thejulie said:


> ON A TUESDAY AFTERNOON LOLLLLLL


you must be big time


----------



## User1

2:00PM   DOORS                                                                                 



3:00PM   MY GOODNESS                                                                 



3:40PM   COIN                                                                                     



4:20PM   BAND OF HORSES                                                            



5:15PM   GLASS ANIMALS                                                               



6:10PM   PHANTOGRAM                                                                 



7:05PM   JIMMY EAT WORLD                                                        



8:10PM   THE HEAD AND THE HEART                                         



9:40PM   EMPIRE OF THE SUN


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Why are you yelling??!


cause i am much excite


----------



## PlayWithFire

LifeSucks said:


> waiting for the results is impacting my sleep


Me too, I had a nightmare that I failed... well, 3 of them last night...


----------



## RickJames

sounds better than a xmas party at the yacht club

unless they start table dancing


----------



## User1

TME600 said:


> you must be big time


mhmmmmm 

told my supervisor this morning

OH BTW i'm out this afternoon. 

for a concert.

that starts at 3.

BYE!


----------



## RickJames

PlayWithFire said:


> Me too, I had a nightmare that I failed... well, 3 of them last night...


dont do that


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> 2:00PM   DOORS
> 
> 
> 
> 3:00PM   MY GOODNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 3:40PM   COIN
> 
> 
> 
> 4:20PM   BAND OF HORSES
> 
> 
> 
> 5:15PM   GLASS ANIMALS
> 
> 
> 
> 6:10PM   PHANTOGRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 7:05PM   JIMMY EAT WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 8:10PM   THE HEAD AND THE HEART
> 
> 
> 
> 9:40PM   EMPIRE OF THE SUN


Never heard of 'em.


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> sounds better than a xmas party at the yacht club
> 
> unless they start table dancing


well last year 21 pilots crowd surfed on plywood platforms and STILL PLAYED THEIR MUSIC







it was insane. then death cab pouted and whined and shortened their own set.


----------



## RickJames

and bye, not like u working anyways


----------



## User1

does that count as table dancing?


----------



## User1

wait is table dancing a bad thing or good thing?


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> and bye, not like u working anyways


the bye was to supervisor. you kids not getting rid of me that easily.


----------



## User1

but ya. i actually was super productive bc i was all GOTTA GET THIS DONE AND THIS AND THIS AND THIS before DRANKS


----------



## NJmike PE

waiting for my model to finish compiling


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> does that count as table dancing?


thats table sittting so no it doesnt count


----------



## NJmike PE

earthworks


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Never heard of 'em.


none???      NOT EVEN JIMMY?!?

idk if we can be friends.

not that you were offering

also i'm not actually a music snob. i just LOVE live music. will go to anything live really, except screamy music.


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> wait is table dancing a bad thing or good thing?


table dancing will be excellence but im expecting boring


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie said:


> wait is table dancing a bad thing or good thing?


depends on the person?


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Seriously though, how did it even happen given their reclusiveness?


Collecting firewood I think


----------



## RickJames

snickerd3 said:


> depends on the person?


nope, entertaining in any case and breaks the ice....

same reason i go first at kareoke ....cant get worse


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> 2:00PM   DOORS
> 
> 
> 
> 3:00PM   MY GOODNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 3:40PM   COIN
> 
> 
> 
> 4:20PM   BAND OF HORSES
> 
> 
> 
> 5:15PM   GLASS ANIMALS
> 
> 
> 
> 6:10PM   PHANTOGRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 7:05PM   JIMMY EAT WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 8:10PM   THE HEAD AND THE HEART
> 
> 
> 
> 9:40PM   EMPIRE OF THE SUN


DTHB? Have funnnnnnnnn!


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> depends on the person?


tru


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> table dancing will be excellence but im expecting boring


more drinks.


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> more drinks.


are freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

so theres that


----------



## snickerd3

RickJames said:


> nope, entertaining in any case and breaks the ice....
> 
> *same reason i go first at kareoke* ....cant get worse


there's your problem...you  kareoke


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> DTHB? Have funnnnnnnnn!


yaaaas!

i had decided not to go

then the lineup came out

♥ glass animals

♥ coin (well really i talk too much so they sing my theme song)

♥ jew throwback!!! 

those are my top three. but excited for all of it!


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> are freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> so theres that


win!


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> none???      NOT EVEN JIMMY?!?
> 
> idk if we can be friends.
> 
> not that you were offering
> 
> also i'm not actually a music snob. i just LOVE live music. will go to anything live really, except screamy music.


Perhaps I'd recognize a song or two, but they're not ringing a bell.

I'm going to a Garth Brooks concert this weekend. I'm pumped because he's one of the few performers I've wanted to see live that I haven't been able to yet.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Perhaps I'd recognize a song or two, but they're not ringing a bell.
> 
> I'm going to a Garth Brooks concert this weekend. I'm pumped because he's one of the few performers I've wanted to see live that I haven't been able to yet.


ooo i would love to see garth!

i used to make up dances on roller skates in the garage to him and billy ray

don't judge me. you don't know my life.


----------



## RickJames

snickerd3 said:


> there's your problem...you  kareoke


oh yes, horribly

my fav coop setup my going away party at korean kareoke bar....awesome night but no fire soup next time!


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> ooo i would love to see garth!
> 
> i used to make up dances on roller skates in the garage to him and billy ray
> 
> don't judge me. you don't know my life.


Don't tell my heart...


----------



## geomane

Ble_PE said:


> Don't tell my heart...


My achy breaky heart...


----------



## User1

I just don't think he'd understand!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

:suicide1:


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Salmon for lunch a Pappadeaux!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunch.


----------



## RickJames

Tiffer1TX said:


> Salmon for lunch a Pappadeaux!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


went to the one in ATL the other week ....awesome


----------



## knight1fox3

Lab testing spam...


----------



## geomane

Soils lab testing spam


----------



## geomane

spam


----------



## geomane

maps


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on lunch spam.


----------



## geomane

spam


----------



## geomane

maps


----------



## geomane

spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotechnical engineering spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## geomane

geotech rules, transportation drools spam


----------



## TME600

Jmcc06 said:


> geotechnical engineering spam


that's just dirty


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> 2:00PM   DOORS
> 
> 
> 
> 3:00PM   MY GOODNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 3:40PM   COIN
> 
> 
> 
> 4:20PM   BAND OF HORSES
> 
> 
> 
> 5:15PM   GLASS ANIMALS
> 
> 
> 
> 6:10PM   PHANTOGRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 7:05PM   JIMMY EAT WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 8:10PM   THE HEAD AND THE HEART
> 
> 
> 
> 9:40PM   EMPIRE OF THE SUN


woohoo! we saw band of horses in August at Dana Point, CA!


----------



## RickJames

is that like a four yr degre or just an online thingy?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

RickJames said:


> 14 minutes ago, Tiffer1TX said: Salmon for lunch a Pappadeaux! Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> went to the one in ATL the other week ....awesome
Click to expand...

I love taking clients there for lunch. So yummy. Today I am in Fort Worth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> 1 hour ago, thejulie said: 2:00PM   DOORS                                                                                  3:00PM   MY GOODNESS                                                                  3:40PM   COIN                                                                                      4:20PM   BAND OF HORSES                                                             5:15PM   GLASS ANIMALS                                                                6:10PM   PHANTOGRAM                                                                  7:05PM   JIMMY EAT WORLD                                                         8:10PM   THE HEAD AND THE HEART                                          9:40PM   EMPIRE OF THE SUN
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo! we saw band of horses in August at Dana Point, CA!
Click to expand...

Niiice I hope they're awesome live

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

So, uh, still with this thing?


----------



## geomane

RickJames said:


> is that like a four yr degre or just an online thingy?


You get a certificate once you master sand castle building.


----------



## RickJames

Jmcc06 said:


> You get a certificate once you master sand castle building.


sweet, i may test again for that


----------



## RickJames

miller time


----------



## Tiffer1TX

RickJames said:


> miller time


Already? How did you swing that sweet gig?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezwiz789

poop


----------



## Ble_PE

Eating lunch spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> So, uh, still with this thing?


You're still referring to the spam thread right? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Visiting family in Fort Worth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> You're still referring to the spam thread right? :dunno:


Quit poking it in my back! I'll spam, okay?!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

csb said:


> 39 minutes ago, knight1fox3 said: You're still referring to the spam thread right? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit poking it in my back! I'll spam, okay?!
Click to expand...

Okay! Get to spamming

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam spam.


----------



## Voomie

Ice cream after the workout spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Work spam.


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

Voomie said:


> Ice cream after the workout spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mitchell's? If so, do they have Xmas Ale I ice cream yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You suck.


----------



## sersmay

i want beer spam


----------



## sersmay

not spam beer...yeeeech


----------



## Ble_PE

Mmmmmm, beer.


----------



## sersmay

sounds like you need a beer @Ble_PE


----------



## Ble_PE

Does a bear sh!t in the woods?


----------



## sersmay

out of necessity, and often.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Does a bear sh!t in the woods?


Idk but does a beer?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I wanna go home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

sersmay said:


> out of necessity, and often.


The same can be said of my beer consumption.


----------



## thekzieg

home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

go home spam


----------



## thekzieg

bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> go home spam


Stop by the key and have a beer with me!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Wish I could! I'm meeting up with people tonight


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Wish I could! I'm meeting up with people tonight [emoji20]


#betterpeople

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready to go home.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to hit the road!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Ble_PE said:


> Almost time to hit the road!!


As long as I don't have to hit the books?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

https://vimeo.com/194605848

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Getting ready for bed spam. Maybe tomorrow will be the day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Mad bros on the 42 days thread

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mssuthnr

thejulie said:


> Mad bros on the 42 days thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I agree. I think we should start a new one with the title "3 more days????"


----------



## User1

mssuthnr said:


> 7 minutes ago, thejulie said: Mad bros on the 42 days thread Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I think we should start a new one with the title "3 more days????"
Click to expand...

Orrrrr 3 days ago?!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

thejulie said:


> Mad bros on the 42 days thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yeah, that stuff was getting violent.


----------



## dussbucs

Reminds me with a tiff I had with this guy aadams22 a few years ago. Needless to say, the EB overseers booted him from the site.


----------



## dussbucs

I was ready to start a new trolling thread when the PCS website pcshq.com website was acting strange today.


----------



## dussbucs

But I probably would have got more anxious haters jumping on me.


----------



## dussbucs

I find it funny though, cause when I passed the PE in April 2009, I had to wait 73 days for results by mail.


----------



## dussbucs

But now people are getting all crazy over 42-ish days.


----------



## dussbucs

Anyone else remember the days of the standard NCEES response of 10-12 weeks?


----------



## dussbucs

Haha


----------



## Tiffer1TX

dussbucs said:


> Reminds me with a tiff I had with this guy aadams22 a few years ago. Needless to say, the EB overseers booted him from the site.


Did somebody say Tiff? That's meeeee☺

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dussbucs

Tiffer1TX said:


> Did somebody say Tiff? That's meeeee☺
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Nice! That totally slipped my mind.


----------



## User1

I'm listening to jimmy eat world and reliving high school brb

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

dussbucs said:


> Yeah, that stuff was getting violent.


Link?


----------



## dussbucs

knight1fox3 said:


> Link?


I'm too lazy to find it now, I'd say maybe let it go for now. Wasn't the worst I've seen.


----------



## User1

Just on the 2 days down 42 to go thing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

dussbucs said:


> I'm too lazy to find it now, I'd say maybe let it go for now. Wasn't the worst I've seen.


That's not the point. If it needs to be locked down, I'll see to it.

EDIT: NM....found it. It's not bad.


----------



## SE_FL

Trolls be trolling.


----------



## SE_FL

This is a painful time for many


----------



## SE_FL

Almost over, then everyone can enjoy lots of beer.


----------



## RickJames

SE_FL said:


> This is a painful time for many


Yes , it is....No table dancing


----------



## SE_FL

No, but I did read something about karaoke earlier.


----------



## RickJames

Tiffer1TX said:


> Did somebody say Tiff? That's meeeee☺
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Im taking a tiff to the bar next Tuesday


----------



## RickJames

SE_FL said:


> No, but I did read something about karaoke earlier.


Nope none of that either but free rum.!..arrrrgghh

But I missed the fight...sad


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> Just on the 2 days down 42 to go thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


No squealing!


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> 44 minutes ago, thejulie said: Just on the 2 days down 42 to go thing Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No squealing!
Click to expand...

I just wanted to ask someone if they were mad bro

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Almost over, then everyone can enjoy lots of beer.


I'm enjoying lots of beer anyway. I don't need no results!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> Almost over, then everyone can enjoy lots of beer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying lots of beer anyway. I don't need no results! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good for you!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Imma stay here in spam land.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

thejulie said:


> I'm enjoying lots of beer anyway. I don't need no results!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


what beer you drinking?


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> 9 minutes ago, thejulie said: I'm enjoying lots of beer anyway. I don't need no results! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> what beer you drinking?
Click to expand...

Pyramid hefeweisen. That was hard to type.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

good choice


----------



## P-E

want to finish this thing?


----------



## P-E

2700 posts and done


----------



## User1

Finish?! I only have like 20 mins til empire of the sun! Hold have to finish my beer right faster one sec

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lil I canttr

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## TWJ PE

Nervous @thejulie? Tick tock...


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## User1

Hi

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Results pls

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gimme a pass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Here it comes


----------



## SE_FL

Here it comes


----------



## P-E

i clicked odd and bumped out


----------



## SE_FL

Here it comes


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## SE_FL

The rules have been missing for far too long


----------



## SE_FL

The rules have been missing for far too long


----------



## SE_FL

The rules have been missing for far too long


----------



## User1

Pass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## SE_FL

The rules have been missing for far too long


----------



## SE_FL

The rules have been missing for far too long


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## User1

Passssssss

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## User1

Passssss

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## Habib

Number of replies to this thread has gone past April 2016 spam thread....

Indication of results coming soon


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

vfinish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## User1

I just saw Jesus.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

getting sleepy


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## P-E

echo


----------



## Tiffer1TX

We have a long way to go to hit 18K... come on!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Can't sleep


----------



## thekzieg

Tapatalk night mode


----------



## thekzieg

Stealthy spam


----------



## thekzieg

Stealth


----------



## thekzieg

Weird word


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ready for the week to be over


----------



## RickJames

Good Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

are results out yet?


----------



## RickJames

grrrr


----------



## PlayWithFire

Kid has a head cold, I got no sleep because he whined and cried in his sleep even once I got him back to sleep every hour so I had a venti triple-shot cappuccino for breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

PlayWithFire said:


> Kid has a head cold, I got no sleep because he whined and cried in his sleep even once I got him back to sleep every hour so I had a venti triple-shot cappuccino for breakfast spam


I can't hear you without an AV spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

My manager is surfing Facebook during this meeting spam


----------



## NJmike PE

PlayWithFire said:


> My manager is surfing Facebook during this meeting spam


what?


----------



## RickJames

eb may be a 1/2 step above that


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Friday results..... I am guessing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Friday results..... I am guessing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


will that be 8-10 weeks after the exam?


----------



## User1

I am so tired

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so tired

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not even copy pasting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so tire d

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Idk how much will to live I will have today, but we are decorating our tree at work and happy houring after and I'm already tireeeeeedddddd

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1

also


----------



## User1

im pretty brilliant


----------



## User1

planning to hit up an 8 hour concert


----------



## User1

and then making the next day tree decorating day, followed by happy hour/ both of which you planned, and therefore cannot leave work early for a nap.


----------



## User1

i predict all of the tired today


----------



## TME600

V:


----------



## TME600

I think i'm starting to enjoy the wait...


----------



## RickJames

hump day!


----------



## TME600

and the spamming/trolling...


----------



## User1

TME600 said:


> and the spamming/trolling...


but not the explosions. i'm over them. lol. erryone needs to callllllm downnnnnn


----------



## User1

weird question


----------



## User1

well maybe not weird but definitely not related


----------



## User1

is skyrim still a thing? 

i mean, i can still play it right? 

i could play that game for hours

and i kind of wanna play it this weekend. 

but if i remember correctly i got stuck somewhere and couldn't get out so i eventually stopped trying/playing. 

the end.

oh, on xbox360 or ps3 whichever it was a game on . i dont remem but not PC


----------



## TME600

thejulie said:


> but not the explosions. i'm over them. lol. erryone needs to callllllm downnnnnn


agreed....


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


aloha!


----------



## TME600

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


topada mornin toya


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> is skyrim still a thing?
> 
> i mean, i can still play it right?
> 
> i could play that game for hours
> 
> and i kind of wanna play it this weekend.
> 
> but if i remember correctly i got stuck somewhere and couldn't get out so i eventually stopped trying/playing.
> 
> the end.
> 
> oh, on xbox360 or ps3 whichever it was a game on . i dont remem but not PC


yeah, i got stuck and quit  as well,  was told i was to mission focused


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> but not the explosions. i'm over them. lol. erryone needs to callllllm downnnnnn


not sure u can call for calm if avatar is screaming cat lady


----------



## RickJames

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


ur late


----------



## User1

RickJames said:


> not sure u can call for calm if avatar is screaming cat lady


but i like cats!

wait

are you talking about my avatar!?!SDFKJa;skjdf;laj lollllllllllllll


----------



## Ble_PE

RickJames said:


> ur late


You were early.


----------



## thekzieg

Right on time


----------



## cheezwiz789




----------



## Ble_PE

Halfway to the weekend!


----------



## thekzieg

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thekzieg

feeling just a little overwhelmed with deadlines


----------



## thekzieg

it's the perfect time for spam


----------



## User1

still really tired. not sure what i've accomplished today.


----------



## Ble_PE

What time is it?


----------



## User1

1024


----------



## User1

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ble_PE

Game time!


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> is skyrim still a thing?
> 
> i mean, i can still play it right?
> 
> i could play that game for hours
> 
> and i kind of wanna play it this weekend.
> 
> but if i remember correctly i got stuck somewhere and couldn't get out so i eventually stopped trying/playing.
> 
> the end.
> 
> oh, on xbox360 or ps3 whichever it was a game on . i dont remem but not PC


It sure is. But PC or bust. :thumbs:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> It sure is. But PC or bust. :thumbs:


i haven't had a game worthy pc for a LONGGGGGGGG time

im pretty sure the amount of updates that need to be run on my laptop would crash it, since i haven't used it in over a year.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> i haven't had a game worthy pc for a LONGGGGGGGG time
> 
> im pretty sure the amount of updates that need to be run on my laptop would crash it, since i haven't used it in over a year.


I do run a small PC business out of my home in addition to my full-time engineering profession.  In case you ever have questions. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> In case you ever have questions. :thumbs:


can I still on-line game with my Tandy 1000?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Post.


----------



## RickJames

NJmike PE said:


> can I still on-line game with my Tandy 1000?


Negative ghost rider


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I do run a small PC business out of my home in addition to my full-time engineering profession.  In case you ever have questions. :thumbs:


good to know; gracias!


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> good to know; gracias!


His name is fox.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who hid my motivation?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


>


snickette is a master of this one!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## TME600

Humans shed about 600,000 particles of skin every house, about 1.5 pounds a year.


----------



## RickJames

knight1fox3 said:


> I do run a small PC business out of my home in addition to my full-time engineering profession.  In case you ever have questions. :thumbs:


Whats $$ to replace both battery/fan on a 3 yo HP laptop?


----------



## knight1fox3

RickJames said:


> Whats $$ to replace both battery/fan on a 3 yo HP laptop?


Battery can run anywhere from $20-$40 depending on the number Li-Ion cells it contains and the continuous watt-hour output.

Fan is a little more tricky as that will depend on the CFM and power requirements. And hopefully it's not direct-soldered. The part isn't bad, probably no more than $10. It's the labor to get at the fan for replacement that will be $$$.


----------



## RickJames

yep figured, thats why i didnt bust in there.

i tried iphone once...screw too damn small


----------



## TME600

the word engineer comes from a Latin word ingenium meaning "cleverness"...


----------



## Ble_PE

This is shaping up to be a long day...


----------



## User1

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TME600

pending


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh











thejulie said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ble_PE

How I feel right now:


----------



## User1

Loll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


>


this is amazing


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> How I feel right now:


ditto


----------



## TME600

even my email is spamming me....every time i get a new email i check and it's some sale bonanza for something...


----------



## RickJames

watchin stocks go up...good day


----------



## RickJames

robinhood app is better than sliced bread


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes to go spam


----------



## TME600

NJmike PE said:


> 90 minutes to go spam


spam warden ... run


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> 90 minutes to go spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

You guys are busy today! Spamalama?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TME600

it's like they're actually working


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

Lunchtime spam explosion


----------



## thekzieg

5000 posts!


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## TME600

spam


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

16k


----------



## thekzieg

_*16k *_


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm still waiting for lunch.


----------



## P-E

One more hour to go


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TME600

eeeeww I see a mouse


----------



## thekzieg

desk is looking pretty clean...


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> desk is looking pretty clean...


i did straighten it this morning bc i'm working on a project for the prez and figured he'd be stopping by to chat. but yeahhhhhhhhhh not clean for long i'm sure!


----------



## User1

notice the bowling pin tho


----------



## User1

it's a trophy


----------



## User1

for LOWEST score


----------



## User1

(in bowling)


----------



## User1

#57ftw


----------



## Ble_PE

Not sure I'd trust a structural engineer's work after fireball...


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Not sure I'd trust a structural engineer's work after fireball...


rest assured, fireball will only be part of the post work day festivities. mixed with hot cider as we decorate the office tree


----------



## Ble_PE

Last time I had fireball the night ended with puking. That was several years ago and I haven't touched it since.


----------



## akwooly

Fireball tastes like burning


----------



## Ble_PE

^Especially on the way back up.


----------



## SE_FL

Fireball is a staple in the office white elephant gift exchange


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've got a little fan like that.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've got a little fan like that.


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I've got a little fan like that.


mine is almost always running. i run warm, and i like air circulation. also, my desk is right next to the steam heat register.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> Just now, Ship Wreck PE said: I've got a little fan like that.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is almost always running. i run warm, and i like air circulation. also, my desk is right next to the steam heat register.
Click to expand...

Is yours USB Powered?


----------



## Ble_PE

Post-lunch post.


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is yours USB Powered?


nope!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> 20 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said: Is yours USB Powered?
> 
> 
> 
> nope!
Click to expand...

Mine is USB and it was $10.00 on eBay.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Mine is USB and it was $10.00 on eBay.


Kinky and cheap, just like I like my women!


----------



## User1

mine was prob 10-15 and on amazon. 

is yours powerful?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie said:


> mine was prob 10-15 and on amazon. is yours powerful?


That's what she said!


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> That's what she said!


"like"


----------



## Voomie

Making turkey potpie for the first time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Post spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Or is it spam post?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I missed a lot of spam today.


----------



## User1

I burned my tongue on hot cider spiked with fireball

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

That's why I stick to ice cold beer.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bourbon is better


----------



## User1

The fireball was supposed to be an alcoholic cinnamon stick

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But it was like boiling hot lol owwwwww

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's OK maybe I'll drop 10 from being on a water diet for the next couple days lolll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

Spam


----------



## Voomie

Pot pie turned out awesome spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I love me a good pot pie.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> I love me a good pot pie.


I didn't know you lived in Colorado.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

2 hours and no Spam

This is creepy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I am going to bed. I am Super tired here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> 2 hours and no SpamThis is creepy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I know right?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm going to bed too! I made it past 830. I'm too old to not be tired today. Night all, the day of chaos is quickly approaching

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Tattoo day


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> Tattoo day


Lower back tribal sun?


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> I'm going to bed too! I made it past 830. I'm too old to not be tired today. Night all, the day of chaos is quickly approaching Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Tears will be shed regardless of the results.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RE SULTS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Tattoo day


Dagger on neck?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wife is making me go on a slow boat to Bahamas today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Wife is making me go on a slow boat to Bahamas today.


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Wife is making me go on a slow boat to Bahamas today.


Sounds rough

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have one eye open

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

morning spam


----------



## PlayWithFire

Not yet properly caffeinated spam


----------



## NJmike PE

daily top ten post count







*thejulie*

November 1


3410 posts




*thekzieg PE*
October 31


2050 posts




*Ble_PE*
October 31


1789 posts




*NJmike PE*
October 31


1683 posts




*P-E*
November 1


1385 posts




*Dleg*
November 7


1292 posts




*matt267 PE*
October 31


1014 posts




*LifeSucks*
November 5


404 posts




*akwooly*
October 31


351 posts




*Haritha*
November 20


327 posts


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## thekzieg

Been up since 4:45


----------



## thekzieg

It's bullshit


----------



## thekzieg

Mornings start at 8


----------



## thekzieg

Where's my damn coffee?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Still resting.... Tired today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

thekzieg PE said:


> Been up since 4:45


Me too! I had to make 2 tomato tarts for a holiday potluck today... I didn't get home from another holiday party until 23:45 last night, wooooo. Then a required-but-not-mandatory-so-they-aren't-paying-us holiday party/management awards ceremony on Friday, finally, hosting a board game party at my (currently disaster-ridden) house on Saturday...  

I haven't had more than 2 hours of sleep in almost a week.


----------



## thekzieg

Just say no.


----------



## PlayWithFire

It's after 9 and I'm still the only one in the office spam


----------



## thekzieg

Sounds like nap time


----------



## PlayWithFire

thekzieg PE said:


> Just say no.


I really need to learn to do that...

I'm so over-committed it isn't funny. I'm trying to figure out how to gracefully quit grad school to help with the load....


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tattoo day
> 
> 
> 
> Dagger on neck?
Click to expand...

Spiderweb on neck. Dagger on my face.


----------



## PlayWithFire

My fitbit seems to have killed itself sometime since I charged it yesterday, it's not even trying to charge anymore  :'(


----------



## akwooly

Supe said:


> 6 hours ago, akwooly said: Tattoo day
> 
> 
> 
> Lower back tribal sun?
Click to expand...

Tribal sun around my navel.


----------



## PlayWithFire

akwooly said:


> Spiderweb on neck. Dagger on my face.


Are those not the norm? Well, crap


----------



## PlayWithFire

akwooly said:


> Tribal sun around my navel.


Totes adorbs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> 6 hours ago, akwooly said: Tattoo day
> 
> 
> 
> Lower back tribal sun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tribal sun around my navel.
Click to expand...

That's a tad bit more marketable


----------



## PlayWithFire

If Congress doesn't get a CR through in the next 2 days (before annual recess), my husband and I get a free unpaid stay-cation until mid-January, wooo!

Learn from my mistake, ya'll, don't both work for the same company or government agency


----------



## User1

PlayWithFire said:


> If Congress doesn't get a CR through in the next 2 days (before annual recess), my husband and I get a free unpaid stay-cation until mid-January, wooo!Learn from my mistake, ya'll, don't both work for the same company or government agency


Yikes. Here's hoping for the best for you both!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Both eyes are open now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

PlayWithFire said:


> If Congress doesn't get a CR through in the next 2 days (before annual recess), my husband and I get a free unpaid stay-cation until mid-January, wooo!
> 
> Learn from my mistake, ya'll, don't both work for the same company or government agency


in IL, still no budget, we just keep working and will be paid whenever they get to it.  for pay it has been on time.  medical reimbursement however, is delayed like 1.5-2 yrs


----------



## PlayWithFire

snickerd3 said:


> in IL, still no budget, we just keep working and will be paid whenever they get to it.  for pay it has been on time.  medical reimbursement however, is delayed like 1.5-2 yrs


Wow...

Unfortunately, this is NASA, they don't pay the contracts unless they have money, and the civil servants will eventually get paid, but contractors won't, in fact, we can't even do paid leave, usually.


----------



## PlayWithFire

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Amen, brother.


----------



## thekzieg

Coldest morning of the year. Bus was 25 minutes late.


----------



## thekzieg

Pretty sure my toes have frostbite now.


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


> Coldest morning of the year. Bus was 25 minutes late.


probably not as cold as csb's commute she rides her bike to work in the snow


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Pretty sure my toes have frostbite now.


Next time don't wear open toed heels


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> Next time don't wear open toed heels


"like"


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> 12 minutes ago, thekzieg PE said: Pretty sure my toes have frostbite now.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time don't wear open toed heels
Click to expand...

But the spiky heels give me great traction!


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> But the spiky heels give me great traction!


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Keep em coming we need 18K

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

sooooooooooooo


----------



## User1

do SE results come out same time as PE?


----------



## User1

also, whenever i end up actually passing the PE

should i take the SE right away? (assume my experience requirements are met)

both parts at once?

one part at a time?

UGH

will it ever end?


----------



## Ble_PE

Assuming you took the Structural afternoon portion, I would take the SE as soon as possible afterward before they change what codes are referenced. As for both parts or not, it's really up to you. I took both and it worked out alright, but I've known others who took them separately.


----------



## NJmike PE

...the soft glow of electric sex gleaming in the window


----------



## TME600

snail place...


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I am seriously thinking of become a professional waiter, not for a restaurant, but seriously.... just sitting and waiting..... I am going to start my own LLC and call it "Wait!!!What??".... I am steadily building my brand and resume here on EB.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TME600

Tiffer1TX said:


> I am seriously thinking of become a professional waiter, not for a restaurant, but seriously.... just sitting and waiting..... I am going to start my own LLC and call it "Wait!!!What??".... I am steadily building my brand and resume here on EB.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


there is such a thing as a professional line sitter (waiter)...http://ny.racked.com/2014/3/25/7610803/sold


----------



## Tiffer1TX

TME600 said:


> 3 minutes ago, Tiffer1TX said: I am seriously thinking of become a professional waiter, not for a restaurant, but seriously.... just sitting and waiting..... I am going to start my own LLC and call it "Wait!!!What??".... I am steadily building my brand and resume here on EB. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> there is such a thing as a professional line sitter (waiter)...http://ny.racked.com/2014/3/25/7610803/sold
Click to expand...

Yes, I am working on becoming an expert here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Just finished breakfast post.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Ble_PE said:


> Just finished breakfast post.


Are you in CA?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Assuming you took the Structural afternoon portion, I would take the SE as soon as possible afterward before they change what codes are referenced. As for both parts or not, it's really up to you. I took both and it worked out alright, but I've known others who took them separately.


i did. but i also am using the current codes in practice, so the changes wouldn't really affect me so much, I guess? The AASHTO is the code that is changing already and i don't use that at all. I just like, want a break? lol


----------



## Ble_PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Are you in CA?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


About 2500 miles west of CA.


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> i did. but i also am using the current codes in practice, so the changes wouldn't really affect me so much, I guess? The AASHTO is the code that is changing already and i don't use that at all. I just like, want a break? lol


IMO it's easier to keep going and knock it out than it is to take a break. You're already used to studying and you've probably got notes already, so it makes sense just to knock it out. On the other hand, the level of difficulty of the SE exam and the PE exam with the afternoon Structural is not really comparable.


----------



## Ble_PE

We're currently under a tsunami watch.


----------



## RickJames

Morning post


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Awesome.... looks like no results today. What time do they usually release results?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

What results?


----------



## RickJames

who is prego?


----------



## snickerd3

not I!


----------



## PlayWithFire

RickJames said:


> who is prego?


I hope it's not me.


----------



## snickerd3

RickJames said:


> who is prego?


some Italian that makes bad speghetti sauce...i prefer Ragu


----------



## RickJames

snickerd3 said:


> some Italian that makes bad speghetti sauce...i prefer Ragu


true that its horrible...like fresh myself


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> some Italian that makes bad speghetti sauce...i prefer Ragu


Not that either one is very good, but Prego beats Ragu any day of the week!


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> I just like, want a break? lol


LOL, then I believe you need to contact your guidance counselor as you picked the wrong profession. We never get a break. :thumbs:



Ble_PE said:


> On the other hand, the level of difficulty of the SE exam and the PE exam with the afternoon Structural is not really comparable.


Meaning the SE is more difficult?


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Meaning the SE is more difficult?


Yes, significantly so. At least it was 5 years ago.


----------



## User1

Yeah we will see. Maybe I will get a pass and be inspired to keep going??


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Yes, significantly so. At least it was 5 years ago.


Do you recommend 1 or 2 days? Sorry if you already answered lol


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie said:


> Yeah we will see. Maybe I will get a pass and be inspired to keep going??


you are a glutton for punishment is what you are


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> Do you recommend 1 or 2 days? Sorry if you already answered lol


I did both days at the same time because I really didn't want to study again, but I can see the reasoning behind splitting them up. It's really a personal choice based on how comfortable you are with studying for both days at the same time.


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> you are a glutton for punishment is what you are


right? like wtf.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I did both days at the same time because I really didn't want to study again, but I can see the reasoning behind splitting them up. It's really a personal choice based on how comfortable you are with studying for both days at the same time.


yeah, i might try both at once and hope for half a pass so i can only study for one the second round. we will see. I might take my coworker's study schedule and copy it. he was so prepared it's almost sickening. (for the SE)


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## User1

ughhhhhh 

and ill prob get a fail anyway so no breaks alloweddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## LifeSucks

thejulie said:


> ughhhhhh
> 
> and ill prob get a fail anyway so no breaks alloweddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Positive Thoughts!


----------



## User1

LifeSucks said:


> Positive Thoughts!


totally winning today


----------



## Ble_PE

So, who's checked the NCEES website lately?


----------



## User1

totes not me


----------



## User1

@Voomie are you still breathing?


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout

Let's get weird.....CMON GREEN BOXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## User1

i feel sick


----------



## Tiffer1TX

thejulie said:


> i feel sick


I'm with you. I'm going to take a shower!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayWithFire

John Glenn died   Ad astra.


----------



## NJmike PE

so if you want your results, ya'll better get to killing this thread


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I need a break!! Time to get ready for party tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Lab test failed spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Spamalama!!! Come on Texas!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


>


That's what I've been doing for the past hour

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> @Voomie are you still breathing?


I passed. I left target to check my results because I knew I would cry either way.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> @Voomie are you still breathing?
> 
> 
> 
> I passed. I left target to check my results because I knew I would cry either way.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Omg yayyyyyyyy congrats! Ps I looked you up when I found out Ohio posted and already knew but didn't wanna say anything in case you were waiting or hadn't checked! Congrats times a million!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats @Voomie!


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> @Voomie are you still breathing?
> 
> 
> 
> I passed. I left target to check my results because I knew I would cry either way.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg yayyyyyyyy congrats! Ps I looked you up when I found out Ohio posted and already knew but didn't wanna say anything in case you were waiting or hadn't checked! Congrats times a million! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well that was very sweet of you. I hope you see your green box as well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Voomie said:


> I passed. I left target to check my results because I knew I would cry either way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


wOOt!  Awesome stuff! congrats.


----------



## Voomie

Thanks. I guess I am a real engineer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Thanks. I guess I am a real *pirate *engineer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Fixt. Congrats. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

Holy moly I'm hitting a wall after lunch.


----------



## akwooly

me too brah


----------



## User1

ive been hitting this wall called F5 for like 4 hours now.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## ScurvyBones

My F5 key must be broken


----------



## ScurvyBones

Need less pending, need more results


----------



## Voomie

Well keep spamming!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScurvyBones

Result of pass is highly preferred


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> @Voomie are you still breathing?
> 
> 
> 
> I passed. I left target to check my results because I knew I would cry either way.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## Guest

thejulie said:


> That's what I've been doing for the past hour
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


LOL no kidding


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScurvyBones

My night will consist of refreshing


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Refresh

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Voomie said:


> @Voomie are you still breathing?
> 
> 
> 
> I passed. I left target to check my results because I knew I would cry either way.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## RickJames

NJmike PE said:


>


yep


----------



## User1

im probably going to get quite intoxicated tonight. old coworker is spontaneously in town and i need to decompress.


----------



## User1

and we are going to drink ALL OF THE WHISKEY


----------



## Ble_PE

That doesn't sound healthy.


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> That doesn't sound healthy.


We're also supposed to get all of the snow!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Drunken snow angels!


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


mine says the same


----------



## Ble_PE

A watched pot never boils.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> A watched pot never boils.


THAT IS A LIE. IT DOES TOO.


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk






thejulie said:


> THAT IS A LIE. IT DOES TOO.


rlyflag:


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to go home!!


----------



## SE_FL

Ble_PE said:


> Drunken snow angels!


Those are the best! Who cares if you've got snow melting down your pants if you've already downed a bottle of whiskey?


----------



## SE_FL

Not that I have much experience in snow. But I've seen it on TV.


----------



## Voomie

Coming down from the high of my results spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Not enough spam. And now @thejulie is MIA making drunk snow angels. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 51 minutes ago, Ble_PE said: Drunken snow angels!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the best! Who cares if you've got snow melting down your pants if you've already downed a bottle of whiskey?
Click to expand...

Exactly!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Coming down from the high of my results spamSent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never come down! Always up!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Not enough spam. And now @thejulie is MIA making drunk snow angels.


No snow yet ?????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Not enough spam. And now @thejulie is MIA making drunk snow angels.


No snow yet ?????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

That egg looks like it could use some hot sauce.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> That egg looks like it could use some hot sauce.


There was this gravy on the tots omg it was amazing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

time for a little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I had the whistle pig!


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Oh yum! We had this also!


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## FlashPoint

ok ok ok


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yum! We had this also!
Click to expand...

Yay!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

tres ok


----------



## FlashPoint

I'll spam


----------



## User1

Fours oj

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ok

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashPoint

but only


----------



## FlashPoint

because I passed.


----------



## User1

I can't feel my face

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

congrats fp


----------



## P-E

i took fam out for lobster when i passed


----------



## FlashPoint

I need to do something special, it was taxing. Passed 2 years got two six sigma certs, MBA, and now this. I owe them badly.


----------



## FlashPoint

That's starting and finishing those.


----------



## FlashPoint

where does the time go


----------



## FlashPoint

how many times can you post here?


----------



## FlashPoint

before it doesn't let you?


----------



## User1

FlashPoint said:


> before it doesn't let you?


You can post forever til NJmike says no more

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I also can't feel my toes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When the bartender just decides he's going to take 10% off your tab because "you're just so awesome and trying new things". Achievement unlocked. #winning

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It's also snowing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

walking in to work today like

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> walking in to work today likeSent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bro I haven't even gone to bed yet

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I mean im like almost to the sleep but still!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> walking in to work today likeSent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bro I haven't even gone to bed yet Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good lord you are going to be a sleepy engineer. If I am not in bed by 10 I know it will be a long day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Never come down! Always up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Wait. What?


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> I mean im like almost to the sleep but still! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Enjoy the hangover :thumbs:

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Fell asleep spamming last night


----------



## P-E

Next thing I knew it was 3am and was still on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Next thing I knew it was 3am and was still on the couch.


I've been sleeping on the couch too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Day 2 of the release party.

Lots of new PE's will be happy today and drinking all weekend.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> @thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.
> 
> TOP
> 
> :bananalama:


You're off to great places

You're off and away


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Day 2 of the release party.
> 
> Lots of new PE's will be happy today and drinking all weekend.


There will also be some not yet PE's sad today and drinking all weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

in the meantime, kill this thread. results are out and we need to get to 18k


----------



## RickJames

does it matter at this point....16+k was the number


----------



## NJmike PE

RickJames said:


> does it matter at this point....16+k was the number


it does matter, now get to it probie


----------



## matt267 PE

RickJames said:


> does it matter at this point....16+k was the number


Nothing matters.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Nothing matters.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Everything matters in terms of spam threads.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> @thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it.TOP
> 
> :bananalama:


Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But if the state license look up has been updated its not gonna be good news!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> 38 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: @thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it. TOP
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> You're off to great placesYou're off and away
Click to expand...

But I don't want you all to leave me!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

somebody wake up ncees


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 8 hours ago, thejulie said: Never come down! Always up! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. What?
Click to expand...

Lmfao. I have no idea.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I mean im like almost to the sleep but still! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the hangover :thumbs: Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not feeling horrible today. Not great, but not horrible.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

it's what 6:20 ish your time?  they may need to get to work first before they can respond to ncees


----------



## User1

Shhhhh logic [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie said:


> Shhhhh logic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


sorry, logic is all I am capable of.


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> 2 minutes ago, thejulie said: Shhhhh logic [emoji14]Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, logic is all I am capable of.
Click to expand...

I just hope they don't chicken out and not go into work because of all this white stuff on the ground

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

refresh is broken


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> 38 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: @thejulie, today is your day, I can feel it. TOP :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> You're off to great places	You're off and away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I don't want you all to leave me! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you didn't get the ban hammer by now you can stuck with us. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

* are stuck

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Stupid autocorrect

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Stupid autocorrect Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mhmmm you blame autocorrect but really you just shut your brain off for the day bc you're a PE now and you can do that kinda shit

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## User1

My bus just went from on time to 10 minutes late

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The day is not starting off well. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like you need to finish this thread before you get your results.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> The day is not starting off well. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Do you have any of that whiskey left? LOL


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Stupid autocorrect Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmmm you blame autocorrect but really you just shut your brain off for the day bc you're a PE now and you can do that kinda shit Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wish I could but my my clients need their projects or they won't pay. My company frowns on not getting paid. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> 4 minutes ago, thejulie said: The day is not starting off well. Lol Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any of that whiskey left? LOL
Click to expand...

I tried to buy some from the bar (it's their own special something or something) and they said I couldn't because they want me to keep coming back!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Stupid autocorrect Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmmm you blame autocorrect but really you just shut your brain off for the day bc you're a PE now and you can do that kinda shit Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could but my my clients need their projects or they won't pay. My company frowns on not getting paid. LolSent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Pfffft it can wait til Monday!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Looks like you need to finish this thread before you get your results.


Why does everyone else get their results without finishing the thread! Rude!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

This bus wants to make me sick. Also rude.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> This bus wants to make me sick. Also rude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


So then to hell with the bus. Time to get a segway!!!


----------



## RickJames

thejulie said:


> Why does everyone else get their results without finishing the thread! Rude!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


;this


----------



## User1

Ok i'll I'll I'll Olli oo

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lolololololololollllllll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

That was the water

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Drumroll please

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Where's the fuckin drumroll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Fine

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Congrats @thejulie


----------



## RickJames

congrats but how is wa this early?


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


FUCKYEAH!!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

guess your day early celebration wasn't a waste


----------



## thekzieg

RickJames said:


> congrats but how is wa this early?


WA usually posts on the first day...


----------



## RubberStamp

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## User1

RubberStamp said:


> 9 minutes ago, thejulie said:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> guess your day early celebration wasn't a waste


Haha right?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> 5 minutes ago, thejulie said:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKYEAH!!!!! Way to go!!!!
Click to expand...

Weeeeeee!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie said:


> Why does everyone else get their results without finishing the thread! Rude!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk






thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Well, there you go. Congrats @thejulie


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 8956


yes! i have coasters at my desk that say this


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> So then to hell with the bus. Time to get a segway!!!


lollll


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Well, there you go. Congrats @thejulie


thank youuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I knew we would pass!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Congrats @thejulie


Yes. Congrats.   Take the rest of the day off.   You won't be able to concentrate on anything else anyway.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Yes. Congrats.   Take the rest of the day off.   You won't be able to concentrate on anything else anyway.


ugh i know . but i have so much to get done, and knowing i passed i feel like i can kick some ass and maybe leave early!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Congrats @thejulie





thekzieg PE said:


> FUCKYEAH!!!!! Way to go!!!!


Hell to the ya! I'll bet that feels damn good! You certainly worked hard for that result. Congrats. Enjoy the celebration.



thejulie said:


> ugh i know . but i have so much to get done, and knowing i passed i feel like i can kick some ass and maybe leave early!!!


Totally. Because you're a PE now and can do that $hit. 

Also, don't forget about us!


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout

I truly think that posting in this thread helped me pass. Congrats to everyone who got the green box!


----------



## matt267 PE

NM_Brown_Trout said:


> I truly think that posting in this thread helped me pass. Congrats to everyone who got the green box!


@NM_Brown_Trout

No need to stop posting now.


----------



## akwooly

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hell Yeah sista! more whiskey tonight to celebrate!


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Hell to the ya! I'll bet that feels damn good! You certainly worked hard for that result. Congrats. Enjoy the celebration.
> 
> Totally. Because you're a PE now and can do that $hit.
> 
> Also, don't forget about us!


i could never forget!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> Hell Yeah sista! more whiskey tonight to celebrate!


ugh that does not sound appetizing at the moment. lol


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> ugh that does not sound appetizing at the moment. lol


Sooo...happy hour celebration next week then?


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Sooo...happy hour celebration next week then?


yes!


----------



## Mangano

Damn, I missed a good amount of this one.


----------



## Mangano

Basically all of it.


----------



## User1

guys


----------



## User1

i was totally going to play it cool and not tell anyone and just let them find out with business cards or whatever

but i definitely have already told everyone i know. lolll


----------



## User1

&lt;&lt;&lt; so not cool


----------



## User1

ok i gotta get some shit done. ill come back later today xoxo


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> @NM_Brown_Trout
> 
> No need to stop posting now.


seriously. no need to be a quitter


----------



## Voomie

thejulie said:


> i was totally going to play it cool and not tell anyone and just let them find out with business cards or whateverbut i definitely have already told everyone i know. lolll


I'm letting people know by telling them that we just got another PE on staff. Hopefully they are smart enough to figure out that we didn't hire anyone.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Congrats Julie! Now you gotta sign up for the SE in April.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie said:


> i was totally going to play it cool and not tell anyone and just let them find out with business cards or whatever
> 
> but i definitely have already told everyone i know. lolll


And now you can change your EB.com handle.  How does "thejulie PE" sound? :thumbs:


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Congrats Julie! Now you gotta sign up for the SE in April.


UGH


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> And now you can change your EB.com handle.  How does "thejulie PE" sound? :thumbs:


I don't have to wait for a license number?!?!?????????????


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm so glad it's Friday. If only the weather would cooperate.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm so glad it's Friday. If only the weather would cooperate.


I'm so happy that the weekend begins in less than 3 hours


----------



## Voomie

Just updated my username

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

JK stupid Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm so happy that the weekend begins in less than 3 hours


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And now you can change your EB.com handle.  How does "thejulie PE" sound? :thumbs:


First she has to figure out how to "like" a post.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> First she has to figure out how to "like" a post.


lol right?

"like"


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> I don't have to wait for a license number?!?!?????????????


Not on here you don't. And also, those don't get issued for another few weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> almost cake time.


what happened to the pie


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> what happened to the pie


and the rum


----------



## thekzieg

Sorry


----------



## Mangano

Necesito una siesta.


----------



## Mangano

Necesito una siesta.


----------



## thekzieg

Didn't know you'd want any


----------



## Mangano

Necesito una siesta.


----------



## Mangano

Necesito una siesta.


----------



## Mangano

NJmike PE said:


> and the rum


nice! Drink of choice.


----------



## User1

I HAVE ESCAPED FROM THE NO LIKE OPPRESSION


----------



## User1

I HAVE PASSED THE PE


----------



## User1

NOTHING CAN STOP ME NOW


----------



## knight1fox3

Working from home spam. Start on another report or another beer? Or both?


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie said:


> NOTHING CAN STOP ME NOW


*gets banned*


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Working from home spam. Start on another report or another beer? Or both?


both. billable beer time.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> what happened to the pie


I'm gonna try for pie when I get home.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Working from home spam. Start on another report or another beer? Or both?


Once again:


----------



## Mangano

mas


----------



## Ble_PE

no mas


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie_PE said:


> 25 minutes ago, knight1fox3 said: And now you can change your EB.com handle.  How does "thejulie PE" sound? :thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to wait for a license number?!?!????????????? [emoji3]
Click to expand...

Some people wait to update their LinkedIn profile until the PE number is issued from the state. I had to take a course in order to submit permit documents and they would not let me sign up for the course until I had my PE number. I emailed the state board and the response was, "you're not a professional engineer until you have your PE number." So I had to wait another three weeks for the number.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Some people wait to update their LinkedIn profile until the PE number is issued from the state. I had to take a course in order to submit permit documents and they would not let me sign up for the course until I had my PE number. I emailed the state board and the response was, "you're not a professional engineer until you have your PE number." So I had to wait another three weeks for the number.


yeah. i really want to put it on my linkedin but it doesnt have a number for a couple weeks i guess. blah. 

ruuuuuuuuude


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> yeah. i really want to put it on my linkedin but it doesnt have a number for a couple weeks i guess. blah.
> 
> ruuuuuuuuude


I waited for the number


----------



## P-E

Almost beer and BBQ time


----------



## P-E

Meatfest


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> I waited for the number


that's what imma do.

but not here.

HERE I AM PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> that's what imma do.
> 
> but not here.
> 
> HERE I AM PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thought of P-E PE but that seems redundant


----------



## P-E

Or like pee pee


----------



## P-E

P-E said:


> Or like pee pee


Who's number 1


----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> Meatfest


Sounds kinda :ghey:  

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> that's what imma do.
> 
> but not here.
> 
> HERE I AM PE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, now you can go around pimping your PE-ness as you see fit. 

@PE-ness would be so proud.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> you can go around pimping your PE-ness as you see fit.
> 
> @PE-ness would be so proud.


haha peness


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> Sounds kinda :ghey:
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


okay, how about meatapoloosa?


----------



## leggo PE

My first spam, as I am still waiting for CA results to come through...


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on quittin' time.


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> My first spam, as I am still waiting for CA results to come through...


Shoulda started spamming a LONG time ago!!


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Shoulda started spamming a LONG time ago!!


Haha perhaps! But I didn't really peruse this board much until this week.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh well, now to maybe make up for lost time!


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## leggo PE

Veggies!


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> My first spam, as I am still waiting for CA results to come through...


You've got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## P-E

see ya


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> You've got a lot of catching up to do.


I will do my best!


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> see ya


Veggies?


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Now give me some pie

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## leggo PE

π


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> π


Mmmmmm pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Leggo my eggo


----------



## leggo PE

Eggos yummm! Trader Joe's frozen blueberry waffles are quite good, too. Though I did just acquire a proper wafflemaker. GAMECHANGER.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Eggos yummm! Trader Joe's frozen blueberry waffles are quite good, too. Though I did just acquire a proper wafflemaker. GAMECHANGER.


I'm making waffles in the morning


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm making waffles in the morning


Me too, I've just decided.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell yeah.  waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## leggo PE

Heck yes to waffles and bacon! I love waffles, but I love bacon even more.


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## leggo PE

Waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## matt267 PE

waffles and bacon!


----------



## Voomie

Pancakes for life

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey bacon!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

thejulie_PE said:


> I HAVE PASSED THE PE


Congrats!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Turkey bacon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ban him......oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## knight1fox3

Is this better, my current view:







Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

Fried chicken+ waffles


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Now give me some pie


Meat pie?


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> Is this better, my current view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Go for the Stone or the Magic Hat


----------



## ruggercsc

The Miller Lite, Bud Light and Coors Light taps look out of place.


----------



## P-E

Poker time.   Bad idea? Prob


----------



## P-E

Tex hold


----------



## P-E

Pulled a bluff with pair of threes


----------



## P-E

Fox I need more upload room for meat pix


----------



## P-E

I meant @knight1fox3


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie_PE said:


> haha peness


I have made many references to my PE-ness in the past 6 months. It never gets old.


----------



## SE_FL

P-E said:


> Fox I need more upload room for meat pix


I think there's a thread for meat pics if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## P-E

SE_FL said:


> I think there's a thread for meat pics if I'm not mistaken.


Pix thread - meat fo sure


----------



## Ble_PE

Nice view tonight.


----------



## P-E

Did the ghost pepper challenge.  Still hurts


----------



## P-E

Ocwh ch it hetz


----------



## P-E

Water milk thoatonomy


----------



## P-E

Ow it hurts it hurts


----------



## Voomie

P-E said:


> Did the ghost pepper challenge.  Still hurts


Play stupid games win stupid prizes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

I win nobody came close


----------



## knight1fox3

P-E said:


> I meant @knight1fox3


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


>


Thank you sir, may I have another


----------



## P-E

Don't eat ghost peppers


----------



## knight1fox3

P-E said:


> Thank you sir, may I have another


----------



## P-E

P-E said:


> Don't eat ghost peppers


I'm beginning to worry what might burn tomorrow.


----------



## P-E

welp not hurten where I ahouodn


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

vmeat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## P-E

meat


----------



## matt267 PE

Had sam adams white Christmas last night. It's a lighter beer with and IBU of 8. It was good.


----------



## Voomie

Car shopping for the wife spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Car shopping for the wife spam.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ooo whatcha getting?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Minivan


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm watching the Star Wars marathon with my boy and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> Car shopping for the wife spam.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo whatcha getting? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We settled on 2013 Hyundai Elantra. The dealer tried to jerk me around on the price but I know the games they play.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

NJmike PE said:


> Minivan


Not yet but we'll see once we start having kids

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Minivan
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but we'll see once we start having kids Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Don't do it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Minivan
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but we'll see once we start having kids Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't do it.
Click to expand...

All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## User1

I have a Santa Fe Sport

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

NJmike PE said:


> Minivan
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but we'll see once we start having kids Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the cool kids are doing it.
Click to expand...

Doing it is how you get kids so....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Depends on where but that a discussion for a different thread I suspect


----------



## RickJames

NJmike PE said:


> I'm watching the Star Wars marathon with my boy and I couldn't be happier!


This but w girl..

boy is out w middle school crush


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> I have a Santa Fe Sport
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


4 demerits


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> 3 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: I have a Santa Fe Sport Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 4 demerits
Click to expand...

Lol whyyyyy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

MLS Cup time! Go Sounders!


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> 3 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: I have a Santa Fe Sport Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 4 demerits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol whyyyyySent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because [email protected]#$ you that's why.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg PE said:


> MLS Cup time! Go Sounders!


I'm pulling for the Sounders! Extra time, here we come.


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

thought this would be finished by now


----------



## P-E

tired


----------



## P-E

good


----------



## P-E

night


----------



## P-E

for


----------



## P-E

now


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

couple more


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

couple more


----------



## Voomie

Bed time spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still 0-0 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck Yeah both hes


----------



## leggo PE

Penalty shootout spam


----------



## leggo PE

They didn't show the Sounders' third kick... What the heck?!


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief!


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief!


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief!


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief!


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief!


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay Seattle!


----------



## Ble_PE

Garth is going to be close tonight!


----------



## User1

I just saw that there's a 119 day cruise that stops in 32 countries and 49 destinations. It's only 18k. I could totally study for the SE on a cruise.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also! Rude! @voomie

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> I just saw that there's a 119 day cruise that stops in 32 countries and 49 destinations. It's only 18k. I could totally study for the SE on a cruise. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


See if you can convince your boss to let you expense it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> MLS Cup time! Go Sounders *BADGERS*!


Fixt. Since you'll be making a change. :thumbs:



thejulie_PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Added to cart.


----------



## Voomie

Where's the spam spam?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> 13 hours ago, thekzieg PE said: MLS Cup time! Go Sounders *BADGERS*!
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt. Since you'll be making a change. :thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 hours ago, thejulie_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Added to cart.
Click to expand...

Badgers? Who's that?


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks are sucking


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna get to 17k


----------



## thekzieg

17,000


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

1k left


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## RickJames

17k


----------



## P-E

White foam on lagers and coffee in porters


----------



## P-E

Bright stainless kettles and bearded brew hoarders


----------



## P-E

Four packs of heady in weird plastic things


----------



## P-E

These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## P-E

When the head aches, when the ear rings,


----------



## P-E

When I’m in a funk,


----------



## P-E

I simply crack open my favorite things,


----------



## P-E

And then I can get real drunk.


----------



## Road Guy

Lord ask me hank why do we drink!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

it's a family tradition


----------



## Voomie

Going to bed spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I don't want to get to 18k and shut down 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I really appreciate you all during this process. I will definitely stick around. I am disappointed about the 68, but I know I can improve next time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiffer1TX said:


> I really appreciate you all during this process. I will definitely stick around. I am disappointed about the 68, but I know I can improve next time.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You can do it!! So close!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

we should wrap up this thread today


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Q


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## P-E

Z


----------



## Voomie

Had to jump start the car spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

That sucks.


----------



## P-E

Wet walk across the city


----------



## P-E

Train into the city was late again


----------



## P-E

Bottom 8" of pants soaked


----------



## P-E

Damn Monday


----------



## RickJames

BAhhhhahhahha   I got a License Bitvhes!!!!

Somebody send me something to stamp.


----------



## P-E

RickJames said:


> BAhhhhahhahha   I got a License Bitvhes!!!!
> 
> Somebody send me something to stamp.


Congrats.   I have a whole bunch of holiday cards that need stamps


----------



## ScurvyBones

PASSING IN SOUTH CAROLINA SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

@ScurvyBones, congrats.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> @ScurvyBones, congrats.


Ditto, Yarrr


----------



## P-E

S


----------



## P-E

S


----------



## P-E

S


----------



## P-E

S


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

A


----------



## P-E

F


----------



## P-E

F


----------



## P-E

F


----------



## P-E

F


----------



## P-E

E


----------



## P-E

E


----------



## P-E

E


----------



## P-E

E


----------



## P-E

T


----------



## P-E

T


----------



## P-E

T


----------



## P-E

T


----------



## P-E

Y


----------



## P-E

Y


----------



## P-E

Y


----------



## P-E

Y


----------



## P-E

Dance


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Dance[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Dance[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Dance[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Dance[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Beep


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beep[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

@thejulie_PE,

Don't "ugh" the spam.


----------



## P-E

Spam ugger


----------



## User1

i totally ughed the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> i totally ughed the spam


"rude"


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to love the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to be one with the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to stroke the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

this thread is now annoying. kiil it matt


----------



## P-E

Whoa hey now


----------



## thekzieg

There will always be more spam in April, @thejulie_PE.


----------



## leggo PE

Nooo it cannot be killed! Not all of us have our results yet!


----------



## thekzieg

Valid point!


----------



## leggo PE

RickJames said:


> BAhhhhahhahha   I got a License Bitvhes!!!!
> 
> Somebody send me something to stamp.


Congratulations!!


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> There will always be more spam in April, @thejulie_PE.


BUT WHAT DO I DO UNTIL THEN!


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> BUT WHAT DO I DO UNTIL THEN!


Stick around. there are plenty of other threads to comment on


----------



## leggo PE

I wonder how I will fare in the Hamilton ticket buying frenzy that will start in about 49 minutes...


----------



## leggo PE

Does anyone want to guess how high my starting queue number will be? Last week, when they did the AmEx exclusive presale, numbers started in the 50,000's and went up to 70k plus... This sale is for the general public. :O


----------



## RickJames

leggo said:


> Congratulations!!


TY ive only told all my contacts this am


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> BUT WHAT DO I DO UNTIL THEN!


Shoot the Breeze. Give advice to the new round of test-takers. Talk about more important stuff like sports and movies. There's so much to do.


----------



## User1

I'm just getting separation anxiety lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I get that every time.  :bawling:


----------



## leggo PE

Lowest number: 59376! Haha no tickets for me.

But my coworker got 1000-something and is splitting tickets among my three coworkers who really want them.


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> Lowest number: 59376! Haha no tickets for me.
> 
> But my coworker got 1000-something and is splitting tickets among my three coworkers who really want them.


fun! i will wait until it's not ridiculous to see


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> fun! i will wait until it's not ridiculous to see


Haha, me too, I think. I don't even really want tickets that badly. I'm just competitive and like to be involved in things.


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to up my spam count...


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread will be finished today


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Not enough active spammers... Most have gotten results. Come join me, fellow California, NJ, MI, NV, and wherever else people!


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for results sucks


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Sore from running.


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom.


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Not enough active spammers... Most have gotten results. Come join me, fellow California, NJ, MI, NV, and wherever else people!


Go out and recruit.


----------



## Dleg

Close to the end!  Are the rules back on?"  Or are we going for it now??


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

LET'S FINISH THIS THING!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's here?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'm here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

Don't know, but they're going to miss 18k and THE WIN.


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

YEP!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

I am here!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Ble_PE

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Ble_PE

ALMOST!


----------



## Dleg

ON TO VICTORY!


----------



## Ble_PE

FINISHED!!!


----------



## Dleg

You won.


----------



## Ble_PE

FINISHED!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

FINISHED!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

FINISHED!!!


----------



## Dleg

You won.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> You won.


I'll be danged if I didn't.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime webinar spam.


----------



## Mangano

Still waiting.


----------



## Mangano

this spam thread is outrageously long.


----------



## Mangano

P. 723 is mine.


----------



## Mangano

P. 723 is mine.


----------



## Mangano

P. 723 is mine.


----------



## Mangano

P. 723 is mine.


----------



## Mangano

P. 723 is mine.


----------



## Mangano

Disregard. I underestimated that.


----------



## Mangano

Over it.


----------



## leggo PE

@Mangano yay, another waiting Californian!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that was quick


----------



## leggo PE

@Mangano come back!!


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll help you get to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost to 723.


----------



## leggo PE

T-minus 5....


----------



## leggo PE

T-minus 4....


----------



## leggo PE

T-minus 3....


----------



## leggo PE

T-minus 2....


----------



## leggo PE

T-minus 1....


----------



## Mangano

matt267 PE said:


> Wow, that was quick


There's a guilt-factor in spamming for me.


----------



## Mangano

Mangano said:


> There's a guilt-factor in spamming for me.


Also, I feel the need for the spam to make sense or be clever.  Which is just not worth it.


----------



## Mangano

.


----------



## Mangano

.


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## Mangano

leggo said:


> T-minus 1....


Only caught this at 10 pages later.  And I thought I was over-spamming lol


----------



## Mangano

lawlessness in here


----------



## Mangano

I'll warm up to it


----------



## leggo PE

Mangano said:


> Only caught this at 10 pages later.  And I thought I was over-spamming lol


Haha! That is the point of the spam board.


----------



## leggo PE

Hamilton tickets attained!


----------



## leggo PE

Hamilton tickets attained!


----------



## leggo PE

Hamilton tickets attained!


----------



## leggo PE

Now just back to waiting for PE exam results...


----------



## leggo PE

Now just back to waiting for PE exam results...


----------



## leggo PE

Now just back to waiting for PE exam results...


----------



## leggo PE

Now just back to waiting for PE exam results...


----------



## leggo PE

Come onnnnn California!


----------



## User1

holy crap


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> holy crap


I didn't use my number! A coworker was nice and let me hop onto his 15128 number.


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> I didn't use my number! A coworker was nice and let me hop onto his 15128 number.


nice! 

but, my exclamation was at the millions of pages i had to click through to get to the end. lol


----------



## akwooly

what did i miss?


----------



## User1

so, according to david connor's schedule i should have started studying at the beginning of october to pass one half of the SE in april.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> what did i miss?


how was garth?


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> nice!
> 
> but, my exclamation was at the millions of pages i had to click through to get to the end. lol


Haha, gptcha. Well, I can attest that some people have been busy on here.


----------



## Mangano

.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> so, according to david connor's schedule i should have started studying at the beginning of october to pass one half of the SE in april.


Uh oh, already behind...


----------



## Mangano

No bueno.


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> Uh oh, already behind...


yep


----------



## User1

so ill just say maybe ill test in october, and start studying after thailand


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> so ill just say maybe ill test in october, and start studying after thailand


After Thailand sounds like a good plan.

Heck, even with decoupling now being a thing in CA, I don't think I plan to take the SE until I have a few more years of experience under my belt.


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> After Thailand sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Heck, even with decoupling now being a thing in CA, I don't think I plan to take the SE until I have a few more years of experience under my belt.


yeah. i was a bit late to the party for the PE game so i should be thinking about the SE soon. Just have to determine how soon, specifically.


----------



## thekzieg

Aw man! I missed the 18k run cause I was freezing my fingers off at a stupid structural observation.


----------



## RickJames

i was dring, drinkking


----------



## RickJames

oh wat a beatiful morning


----------



## RickJames

oh wata beautiful day


----------



## RickJames

ive got a wonderful


----------



## RickJames

feeling


----------



## RickJames

everything


----------



## RickJames

is


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> yeah. i was a bit late to the party for the PE game so i should be thinking about the SE soon. Just have to determine how soon, specifically.


Haha, what do you mean? I have 4+ years of experience in a state where you only need 2 years to take the PE (one if you have a master's).

Then again, I  did start my professional career in a state where I needed 4 years of experience before taking the exam.


----------



## RickJames

going


----------



## RickJames

my


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Aw man! I missed the 18k run cause I was freezing my fingers off at a stupid structural observation.


I hope you still have some fingers left with which you can type (read: spam).


----------



## RickJames




----------



## RickJames

dammit leggo , 5th wheel


----------



## User1

@thekzieg PE do you know anyone who took SE this oct? wondering if results are out yet.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So, what's the dealio in this thread, eh?


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> Haha, what do you mean? I have 4+ years of experience in a state where you only need 2 years to take the PE (one if you have a master's).
> 
> Then again, I  did start my professional career in a state where I needed 4 years of experience before taking the exam.


i have technically 8ish years of experience, but a different degree situation, so we're probably about the same in verified experience level. a lot of the people my age at my company took the SE this oct. my years of experience are muddy though because of the recession i jumped to do bridges then back to buildings but was really just structural BIM and then now i'm back in the building game. i'm basically a mess


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> So, what's the dealio in this thread, eh?


iono

i thought i was unstoppable

then @thekzieg PE reminded me i could get banned.

so here we are.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> iono
> 
> i thought i was unstoppable
> 
> then @thekzieg PE reminded me i could get banned.
> 
> so here we are.


Good plan.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> @thekzieg PE do you know anyone who took SE this oct? wondering if results are out yet.


Nope...This year was a weird gap year between people who just passed it and people who don't quite qualify yet.


----------



## P-E

Ssssaaaafffffeeeeeettttttyyyyyy

go pats.


----------



## RickJames

P-E said:


> Ssssaaaafffffeeeeeettttttyyyyyy
> 
> go pats.


break a leg


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie_PE said:


> so, according to david connor's schedule i should have started studying at the beginning of october to pass one half of the SE in april.


Perhaps, I think it depends on your base knowledge. If you felt the PE STR depth was a bit of a challenge then you will definitely need that much time. As for the SE, I studied only 300 hrs, went straight for the Vert and Lat on a weekend in 2014, failed both. Signed up for the SE Vert Oct 2015 with another 300 hrs of study and failed again. I was a bit frustrated to say the least and signed up for the PE April 2016 and passed. I realized the PE tests your basic understanding of analysis and code. The SE tests your understanding of vague code exceptions and comprehensive structural analysis theory.

I will take the SE again when the kids are out of diapers. Might even get my structural masters degree first. Four kids under six and a heavy workload is not easy to put forth the time for that exam. My wife is an angel for her part. 

You have an advantage over my experience with the seismic, I had to learn that from scratch.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> 5 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: so, according to david connor's schedule i should have started studying at the beginning of october to pass one half of the SE in april.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, I think it depends on your base knowledge. If you felt the PE STR depth was a bit of a challenge then you will definitely need that much time. As for the SE, I studied only 300 hrs, went straight for the Vert and Lat on a weekend in 2014, failed both. Signed up for the SE Vert Oct 2015 with another 300 hrs of study and failed again. I was a bit frustrated to say the least and signed up for the PE April 2016 and passed. I realized the PE tests your basic understanding of analysis and code. The SE tests your understanding of vague code exceptions and comprehensive structural analysis theory.I will take the SE again when the kids are out of diapers. Might even get my structural masters degree first. Four kids under six and a heavy workload is not easy to put forth the time for that exam. My wife is an angel for her part.
> 
> You have an advantage over my experience with the seismic, I had to learn that from scratch.
Click to expand...

Yikes. That's why I'm worried I should try to study now and take them asap in case a family comes along at some point. But I didn't study really for the PE civil structural. Maybe 50 hours total? I'm terrible at studying though. So that's counting only hours that I was actually studying.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

My two marathons were easier than the SE, and I despise running.


----------



## Mangano

Stoked for that, then.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE

Hello spammers! Day whatever for us waiting Californians.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm suddenly in waiting mode, too @leggo...waiting to hear about a job offer that would mean moving halfway across the country...waiting sucks.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm suddenly in waiting mode, too @leggo...waiting to hear about a job offer that would mean moving halfway across the country...waiting sucks.


Oooohhh that's exciting! I wish you luck!


----------



## Dleg

My final thoughts on this spam thread:  It was the most pointless yet.

I suggest going back to the 5 or 10k, and holding to rules: no double posting, no repeat posts.  etc.


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm suddenly in waiting mode, too @leggo...waiting to hear about a job offer that would mean moving halfway across the country...waiting sucks.


no!


----------



## User1

i mean good luck but SEATTLE IS BETTAH


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> i mean good luck but SEATTLE IS BETTAH


Seattle is great, but SO FCKIN OVERPRICED! I can't afford to have babies here. And that's dumb.


----------



## thekzieg

Dleg said:


> My final thoughts on this spam thread:  It was the most pointless yet.
> 
> I suggest going back to the 5 or 10k, and holding to rules: no double posting, no repeat posts.  etc.


Absolutely.


----------



## knight1fox3

Lunch spam


----------



## Voomie

Just got my license number issued spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Is this thing still going?


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Mangano

Minor contribution.


----------



## Guest

Hit refresh, make a wish, count to three...

View attachment 9010


----------



## Guest

thejulie_PE said:


> i mean good luck but SEATTLE IS *W*ETTAH


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 9011


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## thekzieg

Keep spamming till we get an offer


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## Guest

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam come on California!


----------



## leggo PE

So my office's white elephant exchange (organized by me) is this Thursday...


----------



## leggo PE

And we staff level people like to conspire against the partners, and buy funny gifts.


----------



## leggo PE

Last year, we had a theme of nerf guns... So we five staff level people all contributed nerf guns, and the partners gave normal gifts.


----------



## leggo PE

This has resulted in the occasional office-wide nerf gun war. And a broken, now replaced, clock on the wall.


----------



## leggo PE

This year, we are going with cat-themed gifts. We staff employees outnumber the partners by three this year, if all partners participate (7 to 4), so I'm looking forward to seeing what we put forth!


----------



## Guest

for i=1:99

  j = i-1;
  
  i bottles of beer on the wall;
  i bottles of beer;
  take one down and pass it around; 
  j bottles of beer on the wall;
    

end


----------



## User1

fireguy said:


> 3 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: i mean good luck but SEATTLE IS *W*ETTAH
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you.
Click to expand...

Yes everyone can believe that and leave please so I can afford to live and kedz can afford to have babies!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am at the hair salon getting my hair did and I'm not sure what I just agreed to! Eeeeeeeeee!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sersmay

thejulie_PE said:


> I am at the hair salon getting my hair did and I'm not sure what I just agreed to! Eeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


GIT IT GURL! i'm sure it'll be awesome. post pics after!


----------



## sersmay

@leggo i love that...so cool!!!! NERF WARS!!


----------



## Guest

thejulie_PE said:


> Yes everyone can believe that and leave please so I can afford to live and kedz can afford to have babies!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


No shizz. I'm trying to get my PE, complete a master's thesis, finish escrow on my new house, raise my two boys both under age 2, and am anticipating one or more kids to come in 2017. How the frack am I supposed to afford that in the L.A. metro area?!!


----------



## leggo PE

fireguy said:


> No shizz. I'm trying to get my PE, complete a master's thesis, finish escrow on my new house, raise my two boys both under age 2, and am anticipating one or more kids to come in 2017. How the frack am I supposed to afford that in the L.A. metro area?!!


Everyone needs to forget that California is a nice place to live. It is absurd what has become "reasonable" rent for me in SF!


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> @leggo i love that...so cool!!!! NERF WARS!!


Yesss they are fun! We haven't had one in a while. Hmm....


----------



## sersmay

@fireguy where in LA?


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I am at the hair salon getting my hair did and I'm not sure what I just agreed to! Eeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ooooohhhhh exciting! It reminds me of that time in college where I somehow ended up with bangs straight across my forehead. I immediately grew them out! So annoying.


----------



## Guest

sersmay said:


> @fireguy where in LA?


Downtown.


----------



## sersmay

fireguy said:


> Downtown.


DOPE!


----------



## Guest

sersmay said:


> DOPE!


The job, yes. The commute, not so much.


----------



## sersmay

fireguy said:


> The job, yes. The commute, not so much.


WHAT! where do you work that you have a commute now?? you can always take metro! you have excellent access to/from downtown!!!!!


----------



## Guest

sersmay said:


> WHAT! where do you work that you have a commute now?? you can always take metro! you have excellent access to/from downtown!!!!!


I currently live in Orange County and commute to downtown. My wife and I both work in downtown and our children attend a daycare in a City-owned building provided for children of City employees (convenient, but bloody expensive). The four of us all commute in together, drop the kids off, then go off to our respective offices. I wouldn't want to take two children under 2 years of age on a Metrolink train. The toddler would love it, the other passengers would be giving me the stinkeye. The house I'm buying is in L.A. County a fair bit closer to work, but it's still a commute. It's not the distance, which is actually pretty reasonable, it's the fact that almost 4 million people live in Los Angeles and probably millions more work in the area and the freeways in the downtown area were not remotely designed for that kind of demand. On a good day, my commute is an hour; in ugly traffic, it's an hour and a half. There was one day when the wet stuff came down from the sky and everyone freaked out and suddenly forgot how to drive; I arrived at work three hours after I left home.


----------



## sersmay

fireguy said:


> I arrived at work three hours after I left home.


hehehe I definitely don't miss the LA commute! sorry to hear. best of luck with the new place, it will DEFINITELY help! and yes, water falling from the sky??? what does it all mean?!


----------



## Guest

sersmay said:


> hehehe I definitely don't miss the LA commute! sorry to hear. best of luck with the new place, it will DEFINITELY help! and yes, water falling from the sky??? what does it all mean?!


It means job security for insurance adjusters.


----------



## sersmay

lol


----------



## leggo PE

fireguy said:


> There was one day when the wet stuff came down from the sky and everyone freaked out and suddenly forgot how to drive; I arrived at work three hours after I left home.


It happens in San Francisco, too.  There just isn't as much land to necessarily traverse.


----------



## Guest

leggo said:


> It happens in San Francisco, too.  There just isn't as much land to necessarily traverse.


That's because SF was smart enough to think about building up, instead of just out.


----------



## leggo PE

fireguy said:


> That's because SF was smart enough to think about building up, instead of just out.


It is also surrounded by water on three sides, which kinda helps against building out.

Man, the sprawl of LA is impressive!


----------



## Guest

leggo said:


> Man, the sprawl of LA is impressive!


Nevermind the County, just to give you some perspective the City of Los Angeles alone covers an area roughly one-third the size of the state of Rhode Island and is larger than the entirety of Hong Kong and it ranks somewhere between the size of Liberia and Panama in terms of population; as the largest city in the state, roughly 1 of every 10 Californians live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Guest

fireguy said:


> roughly 1 of every 10 Californians live in Los Angeles.


...and I suspect most of those somehow manage to share my commute to and from work.


----------



## leggo PE

fireguy said:


> ...roughly 1 of every 10 Californians live in Los Angeles.


Including my brother!


----------



## User1

sersmay said:


> 5 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: I am at the hair salon getting my hair did and I'm not sure what I just agreed to! Eeeeeeeeee! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> GIT IT GURL! i'm sure it'll be awesome. post pics after!
Click to expand...

Soooooooooo I now have some pink hair. Woops

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Soooooooooo I now have some pink hair. Woops
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Exciting! Do you like it?


----------



## User1

Love.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> 5 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: I am at the hair salon getting my hair did and I'm not sure what I just agreed to! Eeeeeeeeee! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> GIT IT GURL! i'm sure it'll be awesome. post pics after!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooooooo I now have some pink hair. Woops Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Get your PE and start going crazy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Haha right?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Also pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Never mind lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Eb isn't really a selfie space, I don't feel. Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangano

.


----------



## Road Guy

Is this thing still on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Is this thing still on?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What i can't hear you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> How much over 18k can we get before the man shuts us down?


at least 264


----------



## envirotex

or maybe one more...


----------



## envirotex

I really can't stay (Baby, it's cold outside)
I've got to go way (Baby, it's cold outside)
The evening has been (I've been hopin' that you'd drop in)
So very nice (I'll hold your hand, they're just like ice)


----------



## envirotex

My mother will start to worry (Hey beautiful, what's your hurry)
And father will be pacing the floor (Listen to that fireplace roar)
So really, I'd better scurry (Beautiful, please don't hurry)
Well, maybe just a half a drink more (Put some music on while I pour)


----------



## envirotex

Ricardo Montalbán


----------



## flex

Cold _outside_?  Well laaah dee dah, look at Mr. Fancy Pants here with his working heater!


----------



## User1

But what happens when it shuts down? Do we all perish? Does the last person to post before shut down win a prize?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hott!


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> But what happens when it shuts down? Do we all perish? Does the last person to post before shut down win a prize? Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## JHW 3d

Bazinga


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hott!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I kinda love it!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hott!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I kinda love it!! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Show us more!


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hott!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I kinda love it!! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us more!
Click to expand...

Lol






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also I got flowers for my success!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Well to celebrate it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Well to celebrate it Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We are going to get into trouble because mike is trying to close this spam thread. I heard he hid it??


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Well to celebrate it Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get into trouble because mike is trying to close this spam thread. I heard he hid it??
Click to expand...

Where did you hear this! Am I going to get banned? This is so exciting! Lolll

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Well to celebrate it Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get into trouble because mike is trying to close this spam thread. I heard he hid it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you hear this! Am I going to get banned? This is so exciting! LolllSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No banning. Just a spanking!!


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Well to celebrate it Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get into trouble because mike is trying to close this spam thread. I heard he hid it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you hear this! Am I going to get banned? This is so exciting! LolllSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No banning. Just a spanking!!
Click to expand...

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Well to celebrate it Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get into trouble because mike is trying to close this spam thread. I heard he hid it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you hear this! Am I going to get banned? This is so exciting! LolllSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No banning. Just a spanking!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No one can see us we are invisible.


----------



## User1

Omg I can't post the ninja gif from my computer because the only way I can access this is through Tapatalk notifications! Lol! #thestruggle

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I might have found the ONE benefit of Tapatalk!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

SORRY FOLKS, THE SPAM THREAD'S CLOSED. MOOSE OUT FRONT SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOU! :thumbs:


----------

